# SITREP THREAD.  Post your Progress Here.



## Tropicana98 (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe we could have a place to update our mentors on our progress as far as enlisting or in the various pipelines. For instance today I took my ASVAB and got a 92 with a GT of 125 now the next step is my physical hopefully my knee scope won't screw me. 

Any other mentees could post where they are at in the process/pipeline. Maybe its not a good idea but there aren't really any appropriate places in this sub-forum to put stuff like this yet and there are going to be other mentees long after us pass or fail some of us might even be future mentors...that's not even a 2 mile target yet but still.


----------



## AWP (Jun 9, 2011)

Personally I think this is a great idea.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 9, 2011)

This one is already started, don't see why this couldn't be it.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 9, 2011)

Tropicana congratulations on your scores!  Well done!  PS your screen name always makes me want a glass of orange juice.  ;)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 9, 2011)

I did all my updating in the thread I started.  Should I just leave it be or start copying/pasting?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 9, 2011)

post a link and I'll move it over for you.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 9, 2011)

Posts 21 & 24 are my updates

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/running-itb-pain-healthy-for-boot-camp.9611/page-2


----------



## Servimus (Jun 9, 2011)

They have a thread like this over at PS.com and I think it's one of the best threads on the site, for up and comers anyways. I think this is a great idea, just wish I could actually post something in it. Maybe sticky it under "SOF Mentor Program"?


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jun 10, 2011)

Servimus said:


> I think this is a great idea, just wish I could actually post something in it.



You could post how the Gators are gonna beat that ass this year bro . But I get what your saying I have been counting down just to be able to take the ASVAB I'm sure you could do that by now, the scores are good for 2 years and get it out of the way, I read your "first post" intro and you seem to be in the same positon i was, going into junior year(I assume based of you stating your age being 20) with a goal of being in SOF but can't do too much with a recruiter due to that 12 month DEP window...does that sound about right?


----------



## Muppet (Jun 10, 2011)

Good idea. I always like to see how the younguns are doing in training.

F.M.


----------



## Servimus (Jun 10, 2011)

Tropicana98 said:


> You could post how the Gators are gonna beat that ass this year bro . But I get what your saying I have been counting down just to be able to take the ASVAB I'm sure you could do that by now, the scores are good for 2 years and get it out of the way, I read your "first post" intro and you seem to be in the same positon i was, going into junior year(I assume based of you stating your age being 20) with a goal of being in SOF but can't do too much with a recruiter due to that 12 month DEP window...does that sound about right?


Took the ASVAB back in HS and did great, but I'll have to retake it I guess. I'll clearly have to get that out of the way. Truth be told I haven't even sat down and really spoken to a recruiter. I've had bad experiences with them so far. Not a smart move on my part though. I didn't even think about that wait. I've still got time, but it's something I'll take care of.

A Gator's fan? Here? Didn't think UF alum could work a computer. :-"


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 10, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Posts 21 & 24 are my updates
> 
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/running-itb-pain-healthy-for-boot-camp.9611/page-2



OK, I thought it was a whole thread.  Just copy those posts and post them up here, no worries.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 10, 2011)

As for Cback's request, here's my update:
-RTC was a cake walk
-It's amazing how quickly and frequently the shit bags stand out/fuck up
-Out of a division of 85 recruits (all SpecOps/SpecWar, maybe 40 SWCC/45 AIRR), at least 50 were dirt bags, no attention to detail, no motivation, no respect
-The time went by VERY quickly
-Running suffered more than anything, we were a full 3 weeks into boot camp before we ran more than 1.5 miles
-Chow was good, never left hungry
-Days were long, Rev @ 0430, Taps @ 2200...something I have to get used to anyway
-People would go to medical for the smallest sniffles, I don't think I was 100% well the entire time I was there, but I knew going to medical might land me in my rack for 48-72 hours
-I learned that it's possible to sleep standing up
-We were told about Bin Laden the next morning. HOOFUCKINGYAH former DEVGRU (whoever they are now), former ST6!!

I can't think of anything else right now. I'm currently across the street at NSTC for 9 days, then I fly to the left coast. I can't wait!!! Any questions, shoot. I'll also post more as I remember it.

A few things that I've remembered during the day...
A list of names I was called or heard other recruits called:
-Hey you
-That guy (ie, where is that guy, who is that guy)
-Ass hole
-Ass clown
-Clown
-Retard
-Fucktard
-Fuck face
-Dip shit
-Shit head
-Jackwagon
-Dirt bag
-Shit bag
-Fucking E1 civilian (usually reserved for those who didn't greet properly)

I second guessed my decision a lot during the first week. It started when I was sitting in O'Hare for 3 hours waiting for the bus to pick us up and take us to RTC. I was out of my comfort zone and I didn't like it. I didn't have much time to think about it during the day, but at night when I was alone with my thoughts, I wanted to be back home. It's imperative to remember why you've volunteered to do this. There has to be some reason behind your decision and that's what has to keep you motivated. Even during boot camp. After we got into a bit of groove schedule wise, the time passed very quickly and before I knew it Battle Stations and then PIR was upon us.
Speaking of Battle Stations, this is when my personal favorite/most memorable moment of RTC occured. After we completed all our evolutions, the 3 divisions who were running Battle Stations at the time mustered out on the pier. We were given a debrief and then we were told we'd be receiving our Navy ball caps. Lee Greenwood's _I'm Proud to be an American _started playing and I immediately got a lump in my throat. Then our RDC (Recruit Division Commanders, the equivalent of a TI/DI) started handing us our Navy ball caps. To have our Chief and our POs hand us a Navy ball cap, shake our hand, welcome us aboard as ship mates and thank us for what we've done was an indescribable feeling.
Again, I'll keep writing more as I remember it...


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jun 10, 2011)

Servimus said:


> A Gator's fan? Here? Didn't think UF alum could work a computer. :-"



Alum I wish haha just a die hard fan I was born down there im stranded in the Midwest until I finish school and go to basic. As far as the computer skills though we know your football team can work a computer...test answers anyone?;)

Im hijacking my own thread...


----------



## Invictus (Jun 10, 2011)

Tropicana98 said:


> going into junior year(I assume based of you stating your age being 20) with a goal of being in SOF but can't do too much with a recruiter due to that 12 month DEP window...does that sound about right?



Essentially the position that I am in- just getting into better shape and taking care of medical issues before the time comes.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 11, 2011)

GO BULLS. Tim Tewbow is a joke who will go the way of Doug Flutie. FSU is the girls school of Florida. How's that for a thread jack?;)

I'm working out having fun and studying my ass off to graduate ASAP. That's where I'm at in the enlistment cycle.


----------



## chimbaktu (Jun 11, 2011)

Tropicana98 said:


> Alum I wish haha just a die hard fan I was born down there im stranded in the Midwest until I finish school and go to basic. As far as the computer skills though we know your football team can work a computer...test answers anyone?;)
> 
> Im hijacking my own thread...



I imagine since you mention I-70 and the midwest, that means you're either stuck in MO, IL, IN, or OH. Being from southwest Indiana, I feel your pain.

In my intro thread I posted my test scores and since then nothing much has changed. I'm going into my recruiter's office Monday to sign a disposition for my arrest so that I can get a waiver, but it seems like it's taking for freaking ever. It feels that way mostly because I persistently think that there is something else I could be doing; such as DLAB, PFA, airborne physical, or any other number of steps that I could accomplish while I'm waiting. At worst though, it just means I have more time for rucking and getting stronger. And in the meantime, I'm getting married in 3 weeks :cool: , so is all good.


----------



## Servimus (Jun 12, 2011)

DasBoot said:


> FSU is the girls school of Florida.


That is precisely why I go there. With that 60-40 ratio, every night is a good night. If you don't like girls, make sure to send them up this way. 



DasBoot said:


> I'm working out having fun and studying my ass off to graduate ASAP. That's where I'm at in the enlistment cycle.


I'm doing the same thing. Taking three classes this summer. Working to save up some money too. Between car insurance and the price of gas- leaves little money for a good diet.



chimbaktu said:


> And in the meantime, I'm getting married in 3 weeks :cool: , so is all good.


Congrats Chimbaktu!

Waiting is a pain, but if I've found any good advice, it's to not focus yourself on the "Walk" and "Run" aspects of training. Just get your body in shape and stay determined.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 12, 2011)

Servimus said:


> That is precisely why I go there. With that 60-40 ratio, every night is a good night. If you don't like girls, make sure to send them up this way.
> 
> I'm doing the same thing. Taking three classes this summer. Working to save up some money too. Between car insurance and the price of gas- leaves little money for a good diet.
> 
> ...


 
Taco Bell has become my primary source of protein ;)


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jun 12, 2011)

chimbaktu said:


> I imagine since you mention I-70 and the midwest, that means you're either stuck in MO, IL, IN, or OH. Being from southwest Indiana, I feel your pain.



Stuck in Indiana AND Ohio depending on the time of year bro.



chimbaktu said:


> I'm getting married in 3 weeks :cool:



Fuckin A, Congrats man glad to hear it

x2 on what Servimus said about waiting.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 18, 2011)

My latest update...
Touched down in San Diego on 14Jun11 and got a nice bus ride over to the NAVSPECWARCOMM facility.  2 of our instructors were driving and they went over a few of the rules with the 36 of us newbies.  We asked some questions, BS'd a little bit and then we arrived at the base.  I'll try to keep this brief and hit the high points.
-Boots issued here are superior in every way to the boots we were issued at boot camp.  They are MUCH lighter, more flexible, semi-comfortable to run in and MUCH lighter.
-You jog in formation everywhere you go.  Jogging in formation after chow, regardless of how short the jog is, is never pleasant...especially after being told to eat as much as you can because you'll burn it off during the day.
-Never go anywhere without a swim buddy and never leave your swim buddy.
-Doing real PT in the San Diego weather after not really working out for nearly 3 months felt AWESOME.  It was tough, but it felt good at the same time.
-Every time we enter our building or exit our building, we do 10 pull ups.  Average 80-100 per day just on that premise alone.
-Running on soft sand, in boots, even at a 9:30 min/mile pace was brutal.  Words don't do justice to the kind of torture that is.  This was the first time us new guys had done anything like that and we did 3 miles.   As much as I hated it while I was doing it, once it was over I realized I was still alive and I was not injured.  Evidently these conditioning runs, once we're classed up, are done after beach PT and after a few trips into the ocean...I guess that's when we'll truly learn what it means to "embrace the suck".
-I have a feeling that Monday is going to be a kick in the balls.  We're supposed to have all our gear stenciled and have the SWCC Creed & Code memorized.  As I type this, I think I'm the only person in my hall that's here.  Everyone else is at the beach.  I guess the instructors will start to see who the real shit bags are on Monday.  And I realize the whole class will get beat due to the misguided few.
-Eating real food and wearing civilian clothes is strange and wonderful.  A few buddies and I had sushi/beer, coffee and (I had) frozen yogurt last night.  All within a 25 minute walk of the base.

This is all the calm before the storm.  And then it will happen again before we class up and get into BCT.  And then again going from BCT to CQT.  I'll try to keep updating as much as possible, but it will probably only be on the weekends.  If there's a better place for this or if this is not the kind of update you're looking for, mods/admin please say so.


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I'll try to keep updating as much as possible, but it will probably only be on the weekends. If there's a better place for this or if this is not the kind of update you're looking for, mods/admin please say so.



Rock on, just be aware of your audience. While you may want to tell us everything that goes on, don't do that because events and standards are undisclosed for a reason (stomp, stomp).

Yes, n00bs, there will be no "G2-ing" of SOF courses on this board.

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 18, 2011)

But have you gone to Cafe Coyote yet?  :)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 18, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Rock on, just be aware of your audience. While you may want to tell us everything that goes on, don't do that because events and standards are undisclosed for a reason (stomp, stomp).
> 
> Yes, n00bs, there will be no "G2-ing" of SOF courses on this board.
> 
> Congrats and good luck!



My bad FF.  I'll be sure to keep all standards/numbers/expectations out of any future posts.  I was more worried about PERSEC stuff, LOL.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jun 19, 2011)

SL you're upedate was more than enough for us wannabes who aren't in our selection process yet, or for me it was at least. I don't have a 2 cents to contribute or even penny but ill say keep your head in the game we are pulling for you.  Whatever nervousness you're feeling, if any, I envy you your position because youre so close to achieving your goal even if there is a lot of pain in they way before you do it. Like I said I've got no ponies in this race and I have another year of school but you can do it...stay focused.

Ps...quit or not you still owe the navy whatever you signed up for so you might as well be HSLD while you're there bro haha.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jun 19, 2011)

Keeping the thread alive...im turning in my medical paperwork for my knee scope and the email from my academic advisor on Monday. The physical at MEPS is my next step and then playing the waiting game for an 11x option 40.


----------



## chimbaktu (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for the congratulations! We're getting a head start on our honeymoon by going to the Riviera Maya tomorrow before we get our marriage license  .

No updates as far as recruitment goes, though. Still in wait mode, sticking to my PT plan, and putting my energies towards other distractions until I receive good news (hopefully). It's inspiring to see the updates as someone enters the SOF pipeline. Good luck SL!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 24, 2011)

I just hope that if something happens you are not too proud to admit it. This goes for all of you. If you fail, or quit don't be a pussy. You will have nothing to be ashamed of. Continue your service with pride, and post here what happened. My cousin, was med dropped from SWCC training.  He dislocated his hip while hitting the surf, he was med rolled, this is week 6 mind you. He then classed up again and had the same thing happen. NOt at all his fault, but he was dropped. Keep up the good work and never quit.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 24, 2011)

Latest update:
Took a PST today
500 yard swim - 10:29.  Only about 30 seconds slower than my normal 10:00 min average and today's PST was in a 50 meter pool.
Push Ups - 54.  I think my counter miscounted a few, but it is what it is.
Sit Ups - 75, PR
Pull Ups - 12
1.5 mile run - 10:25, PR.  It's amazing how great it feels to run in tennis shoes after 2 weeks of running everywhere in boots.

Seems that those numbers were good enough to get me a paddle, life vest, sea wallet and gray helmet today.  That's all I'm really going to say for now.  I don't know who is lurking out there.  Mods/Admin, if you think it's OK to divulge any more info, just say so.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 24, 2011)

SL, awesome work. As CBack said, keep pushing and never quit!

Personally, I like how you describe the hardships the instructors put on you guys and how you overcome them mentally and physically... like writing down your thoughts. Least that's what I liked about Lutrell's book. :)


----------



## Etype (Jun 26, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> -Never go anywhere without a swim buddy and never leave your swim buddy.



This is a good one for everyone.  It gets you crushed anywhere in the army, and I'm sure most other services.

Rock on SL.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 28, 2011)

Quick update...
The ITB monster has reared its ugly head.  It started out as what felt like a sore quad last Thursday (we ran sprints on the pavement in boots without stretching) and quickly progressed to more serious pain on the side of my left knee.  So I went to medical today and was given some Motrin and some stretches to do.  I was then sent on my merry way.
Guys who are looking to get into the NSW pipeline, in DEP, etc...prepare for your side stroke to be rebuilt multiple times.
Tomorrow is looking like it's going to be our first real test of who has the mettle to be here.  I'll be stretching/icing/stretching tonight.  I'll try to provide another update tomorrow after all the dust has settled.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 28, 2011)

ITB is no joke but can be managed. Get one of these http://www.performbetter.com/detail.aspx_Q_ID_E_4404_A_CategoryID_E_201
and use it as much as you can. You should see improvements.


----------



## Seajack (Jun 28, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> ITB is no joke but can be managed. Get one of these http://www.performbetter.com/detail.aspx_Q_ID_E_4404_A_CategoryID_E_201
> and use it as much as you can. You should see improvements.



I don't know if this stuff is a "No No", but if you are allowed to have it, invest in Biofreeze. I don't know anyone who it hasn't worked for. It definitely made training for a triathalon manageable right after spending weeks at a desk studying for finals. It works miracles.

Not sure why you wouldn't be able to get your hands on any, but I couldn't forgive myself if I got anyone in trouble.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 28, 2011)

Biofreeze is good, but the roller will help the actual problem with ITB and all other stress/overuse injuries, it is great for shin splints as well.


----------



## Servimus (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah- the rollers work magic. I'd recommend them as well. Loosens up whatever's bothering you.


----------



## Seajack (Jun 28, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Biofreeze is good, but the roller will help the actual problem with ITB and all other stress/overuse injuries, it is great for shin splints as well.


Yeah, that's important to mention. _Biofreeze will not solve your problems_, it will just make them feel like minty heaven.


----------



## Etype (Jun 28, 2011)

Another vote for roller.  It's too late now since you are already there, but might as well get started anyway, and for everyone else in the world who claims to be an athlete- www.mobilitywod.com   Check it out, it will change your life.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jun 28, 2011)

There's no pain like rolling a knot out yourself.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Etype said:


> Another vote for roller.  It's too late now since you are already there, but might as well get started anyway, and for everyone else in the world who claims to be an athlete- www.mobilitywod.com   Check it out, it will change your life.



Great site, X2 on the roller and for people with access to one, I would suggest taking time to walk backwards on a treadmill.  Great for thighs, calves, ankles.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 29, 2011)

We had a class on wellness/nutrition today, one part of which was how to use a foam roller.  I'll be picking one up this weekend.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 30, 2011)

Another vote for a roller. Awesome bit of kit.

Best of luck SL, kick balls.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jun 30, 2011)

I went to see my recruiter today about pulling an option 40, NO-GO. My recruiter called the ROC about a slot and was told they can't pull me one, right now, because of my timeline of not leaving until after I graduate from college in May 2012. The way the ROC explained it to him then he explained it to me was that because the option 40 applies to training after the initial training(OSUT) that it would actually take place in FY 2013. Therefore, they are not as of yet authorized to pull ANY extra training for that time period even getting a simple airborne option couldn't be done. In order to remedy this problem I have to contact my academic advisor at school and have him send a letter with my academic progress(the 3rd such one) but also my specific date of commencement not just the month as on previous renditions. My recruiter asked would I only take an 11x Option 40 to which I replied no that I would more than happily take 11x, 13F, or 68w which I think will make it easier to acquire option 40 but also because the more I think about it the more attractive those MOS's become but if all that was available was a support MOS I would just take an airborne option and volunteer at OSUT/ABN. All in all, slightly frustrating but nothing more than an obstacle this merely the first gate of the pipeline starting to cull the herd...eyes on prize.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 7, 2011)

Today I am happy to say that I went to MEPS and signed an 11x Option 40 contract with a ship date 20120604. This is one of the best days of my life but I know the road ahead is long, hard, and worth it. The ball is officially in my court.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 7, 2011)

Tropicana98 said:


> Today I am happy to say that I went to MEPS and signed an 11x Option 40 contract with a ship date 20120604. This is one of the best days of my life but I know the road ahead is long, hard, and worth it. The ball is officially in my court.



Now it is only on you to not quit, barring an injury by Oct of next year you should have a tan beret on your head.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 7, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Now it is only on you to not quit, barring an injury by Oct of next year you should have a tan beret on your head.


Roger that. Time to get it done.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 8, 2011)

I quit 10 days into INDOC.
About a week ago I started to develop some pain in my right heel/ankle area.  I went to medical last Friday, they gave me some Vitamin M (800mg Motrin) and some Tylenol and set up a follow up for Tuesday, 6JUL11.  Over the long weekend I iced, foam rolled, medicated etc all to no avail.  I went back for my follow up on Tuesday and told the HM2 and Doc that the pain had not subsided.  It hurt to walk, run, pronate my foot, etc.  So, Doc ordered X-rays to ensure there was no stress fracture.  The X-rays came back negative on Wednesday morning and I was told it's a case of Achilles tendonitis.  It wouldn't get any better unless I stay off of it for 2 weeks...not an option here.  Doc told me that I was not in enough pain to be medically rolled or dropped, that I was fit for full duty and he sent me on my way.
I hobbled over to the school house and talked to Chief about dropping.  I'm not the guy to keep running until something breaks/tears, not at this point in my life.  10 years ago, maybe.  The talk with Chief was basically to make sure that my brain wasn't all fucked up.  I think they just want to ensure that the DOR guys aren't going to jump off a building after quitting.  Fast forward through some paper work, gear being returned and checking out at NAB Coronado, I'm now at NAS North Island.
At some point, hopefully early next week, I'll be talking with a classifier about a new rate.  I checked Navy.com and CTI (Crypto) really caught my eye.  I know it will be needs of the Navy, but I'm hoping that won't be an overmanned rate.  I'm going to try and find a current CREO list online today.  Any advice on anything would be greatly appreciated.
WANNABES: Be prepared to have to play through the pain.  The most you'll get from medical is what I got.  There's a little bit of luck involved when it comes to not getting hurt/injured.  I know you've all read books and seen documentaries on TV, but until you see the guys/are one of the guys going through Hell Week or The Tour (speaking only for NSW here) in person, you have absolutely no idea what it's all about.  I didn't have what it takes.  I hope you guys do.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fucking a man, that is too bad, can't help an injury though. Thanks for being a man and admitting to quitting.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 8, 2011)

Good luck with where the next path takes you.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 8, 2011)

Goddamn SL.  That sucks hard.  From what Ive seen, CTI is a good rate but be prepared to deal with some super smart dudes.

On my end: Found out today that Im probably not going to make it.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 8, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Fucking a man, that is too bad, can't help an injury though. Thanks for being a man and admitting to quitting.



That's what you asked for cback. And I'm OK with the decision I made. I think there was more anticipation leading up to it. I've been fine since.



Deathy McDeath said:


> Goddamn SL. That sucks hard. From what Ive seen, CTI is a good rate but be prepared to deal with some super smart dudes.
> 
> On my end: Found out today that Im probably not going to make it.



I am a super smart dude! I never took Calculus 18 or Physics 9 or anything like that, but I learn quickly, I know how to pay attention, I have plenty of common sense and great attention to detail.

ETA: I'm still extremely proud to be a Sailor in the US Navy.


----------



## Servimus (Jul 8, 2011)

Damn, sorry to hear that SL. I hate to hear stuff like that. Thanks for the insight though. Good luck with whatever you plan to do next.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 9, 2011)

SL, it was a good run, man. You took it as far as you can without getting yourself hurt.

I say be proud of what you've accomplished, and Good luck on your next undertaking!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 14, 2011)

The SWCC class I was a part of started with 48 guys. Tomorrow, at 0500, they start the Tour with 13 warriors. The men that are left are all good, solid guys. I couldn't be happier to know they'll be going through it together. I really fucking hope they all make it through, there's no reason they shouldn't.
Anyone who thinks SWCC is an "easier way to get into SPECWAR" or is a primer course for BUD/S...I'd take those 13 guys and put them up against anyone in 1st phase of BUD/S without thinking twice. Just sayin'...

ETA: After watching Surviving the Cut and talking to a few of my buddies here in GLKS who are in Pre BUD/S, I realized that I didn't suffer an injury in Corondao.  There are plenty of guys who have pushed through worse things than I experienced to get their respective pins.  I was just not the guy to do it.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 14, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> The SWCC class I was a part of started with 48 guys. Tomorrow, at 0500, they start the Tour with 13 warriors. The men that are left are all good, solid guys. I couldn't be happier to know they'll be going through it together. I really fucking hope they all make it through, there's no reason they shouldn't.
> Anyone who thinks SWCC is an "easier way to get into SPECWAR" or is a primer course for BUD/S...I'd take those 13 guys and put them up against anyone in 1st phase of BUD/S without thinking twice. Just sayin'...
> 
> ETA: After watching Surviving the Cut and talking to a few of my buddies here in GLKS who are in Pre BUD/S, I realized that I didn't suffer an injury in Corondao. There are plenty of guys who have pushed through worse things than I experienced to get their respective pins. I was just not the guy to do it.


Any plans to try and go back?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 14, 2011)

DasBoot said:


> Any plans to try and go back?



Negative.  I'll be 30 in December.  I don't want to have to wait 2 years and then try to get a bunch of waivers for being old as dirt.  And I wouldn't be in it mentally either.  I'm going to try and make the most out of my 6 year obligation and HOPEFULLY make a career out of the military.  If not, so be it.  But I won't be going back through any NSW pipelines in the future.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 14, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Negative. I'll be 30 in December. I don't want to have to wait 2 years and then try to get a bunch of waivers for being old as dirt. And I wouldn't be in it mentally either. I'm going to try and make the most out of my 6 year obligation and HOPEFULLY make a career out of the military. If not, so be it. But I won't be going back through any NSW pipelines in the future.


No shame in that. You tried, and you're still part of a fraternity that makes up less than one percent of the country. Thanks for all the info SL


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2011)

SL, sorry you didn't make it, but you manned up and admitted why and that counts for a LOT in my book.

Something to think about, but two of the men killed in the Chinook were an Information Systems Technician and a CT (Collection). NSW has some support billets after you do your time in the fleet. Even if you never kick in a door, the time will be very rewarding and SOF needs great enablers to do their jobs.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 18, 2011)

As I stated Sunday, the SWCC class I was a part of (I won't mention class numbers due to PERSEC) started The Tour with 13 guys.  Today, around 1300 (more than the 50 hours of ass kickery Surviving the Cut claimed...) left coast time, The Tour was secured with all 13 warriors still standing.  I could not be more fucking proud of this group of guys.  I may or may not have talked to a few of them on the phone today and I told them that they were my heroes.  They are.  I went through boot camp with 9 of the guys, so I know them well.
20-22 weeks of CQT and they'll have their Special Warfare pins.  Then they'll be fucking shit up in the name of freedom in no time!
HOOFUCKINGYAH gentlemen!!

FF, I wish I could "like" your post more than once.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 19, 2011)

Time for a little intel on my current situation. I'm still stuck in the reserves.
Tried to get into OCS - failed because I failed to prepare.
My military is different from the US. Right now we've got problems concerning available slots in almost any unit.
Funny because the problem does not apply to SOF - go figure.
But, right now my rank is too low to try and get into the Regiment. In order to be able to get any kind of slot, I would need to rank up to Corporeal First Class.
In order to do that I have to find a unit, any unit and serve about 18 months there. Then, and only then I will be allegable to try out for the Regiment.

Still, there is another option. About 6 weeks ago, an MP unit in Gliwice was stood down, in it's place a new SOF unit is being made - AGAT, our version of the US Army 75th Ranger Regiment. AGAT will start recruiting reservists aprox. in september. It's a long shot but I'm looking at all available options.

Anyway, I'm hoping to attend Selection in eighter October or April. Long road, but I belive it's worth an up-hill battle.....


----------



## Muppet (Aug 20, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Negative. I'll be 30 in December. I don't want to have to wait 2 years and then try to get a bunch of waivers for being old as dirt. And I wouldn't be in it mentally either. I'm going to try and make the most out of my 6 year obligation and HOPEFULLY make a career out of the military. If not, so be it. But I won't be going back through any NSW pipelines in the future.



LMAO. What are you trying to say... The mid 30's are old? . I am kidding. You tried and I am proud of you for doing that.

F.M.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 21, 2011)

Firemedic said:


> LMAO. What are you trying to say... The mid 30's are old? . I am kidding. You tried and I am proud of you for doing that.
> 
> F.M.



...I'm saying 29 is old.  LOL!


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 21, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> ...I'm saying 29 is old. LOL!


Go away kid..you bother me.  ;)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 21, 2011)

OK...29 as an E3 with only 4 months in is OLD.  ;)


----------



## fougasse (Aug 22, 2011)

Age is all in the mind brother.


----------



## CDG (Aug 22, 2011)

I have finally been able to set a date for when I should be able to start the enlistment process. I had some financial things that had to be taken care of before I could enlist, but by the end of this semester (December) those things should be taken care of.  So around the first of the year I should be able to enlist and take my initial screening with 20th Group in MD.


----------



## CDG (Nov 8, 2011)

Submitted my application packet and will be setting up a meeting with the recruiter to go to MEPS for a physical shortly. Apparently the regs just changed to where prior service personnel from the Navy have to attend Basic Training. I should retain my E-5 paygrade and there are two ways the Basic could go. I could go to Basic with other NCOs in my same position, or I could go to "regular" Basic where I would wear E-4, but be paid as an E-5. Then it's AIT, Jump School, and not sure after that. I don't know if Guard guys go to SOPC or not. Will have more to report in a week or so.

ETA: So Now I am really not sure.  Recruiter said Basic, but the AR seems to indicate the Warrior Transition Course..... From AR 610-201

(2) PS enlistees who have not successfully completed either an Army or Marine BCT course mentioned in paragraph

3–19

_b_(1) during previous military Service must enter on IADT within 180 days after enlistment in the AR or ARNG

and successfully complete WTC conducted by the Army. Soldiers who fail to attend WTC within 180 days after entry

are required to return to MEPS to be rescheduled for this training. Members enlisting into the AR or ARNG that

require WTC must be processed through the MEPS. Members that are required to attend WTC and retraining into a

new MOS will attend WTC first. After completion of WTC, member will be scheduled to attend appropriate MOS

training.

(3) The WTC replaces the traditional Army BCT course formerly used to train PS personnel.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 12, 2011)

Guess it's time I posted mine. Lots of changes occured in the Regiment. The name change was a catalist to give more leeway in terms of recruting. My point is, I'll be applying again for Spring Selection soon.


----------



## WhiskeyBoarder (Nov 13, 2011)

Successfully completed the three required drills by the SF NQP program in which I participate.  Finished the SF physical. Training. Waiting to receive an SFAS class date.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 14, 2011)

My packet for MarSOC got accepted. Told I'll have orders for the April/May A&S by January.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2011)

I know I'm no where near SOF selection, but I thought I'd let you guys know how my day went today. Today I did the CFAT (Canadian Forces Aptitude Test). I finished it and then went on to talk to an interviewer. He asked me "How do you think you did?" I said "I think I did alright." He then said "You didn't do alright, you did fucking great. You scored the highest out of both classes and are the youngest. You passed the requirements to do ROTP and become an officer."  I would have asked him my score but I was too excited/surprised to think about asking.  Now I have my PT test tomorrow so hopefully that will go as good as today went.


----------



## is friday (Nov 24, 2011)

I choose to DOR before I left for A&S a second time back in Saturday in order to accept a latmove/reenlistment into Recon that I was approved for. I'm currently halfway through SOI. BRC class in April. I have a 4 month in-between SOI and BRC that I am going to use engaging in the prep course at Horno and hopefully I can get some TAD orders cut to the swim instructor course.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 24, 2011)

is friday said:


> I choose to DOR before I left for A&S a second time back in Saturday in order to accept a latmove/reenlistment into Recon that I was approved for. I'm currently halfway through SOI. BRC class in April. I have a 4 month in-between SOI and BRC that I am going to use engaging in the prep course at Horno and hopefully I can get some TAD orders cut to the swim instructor course.



Wish you the best dude.   Hope this is what you really want.  I'm up in Del Mar now so hit me up if you wanna get a beer or something.


----------



## CDG (Nov 24, 2011)

Coyote said:


> Now I have my PT test tomorrow so hopefully that will go as good as today went.



So how'd it go?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2011)

CDG said:


> So how'd it go?



Very well, thanks for asking, sir. Minimum requirements were 20 push ups and 20 sit ups to pass (mind you these are reserve fitness standards as I'm only 16). I put out 43 push ups and 54 sit ups. I did some exercise on a platform of stairs to determine my cardio fitness level and passed it without a problem. Today I had my medical examination and final interview. Both went great as I am expecting a phone call sometime soon. :)


----------



## CDG (Nov 24, 2011)

Coyote said:


> Very well, thanks for asking, sir. Minimum requirements were 20 push ups and 20 sit ups to pass (mind you these are reserve fitness standards as I'm only 16). I put out 43 push ups and 54 sit ups. I did some exercise on a platform of stairs to determine my cardio fitness level and passed it without a problem. Today I had my medical examination and final interview. Both went great as I am expecting a phone call sometime soon.


 
Easy with that "sir" shit. I'm no Mara. ;)

Congrats on passing your tests!


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2011)

CDG said:


> Easy with that "sir" shit. I'm no Mara. ;)
> 
> Congrats on passing your tests!


 
Hehe, just a habit I have for addressing people on this site. That's all. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Brill (Nov 24, 2011)

WhiskeyBoarder said:


> Successfully completed the three required drills by the SF NQP program in which I participate. Finished the SF physical. Training. Waiting to receive an SFAS class date.



Nice! That 6 mile run over those hills is no joke!!!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 1, 2011)

Tonight I ran 4 miles in 33:00.  
According to the 10 months worth of runs that I have stored in RunKeeper, that's a PR for me.  I did plenty of 4 mile runs, but usually in the 8:2x/mile range.  Is this anything outstanding?  Absolutely not.  Right now it's just a stepping stone.  It's a funny thing...
For all you wannabes.  Regardless of what happens to you in your various pipe lines (ending up on a Team, DOR, med drop, not selected), you will never allow yourself to be out of shape again.  It's a strange mindset that you get into when going into something like an SOF pipeline.  I have absolutely no reason to run 4 miles.  The most I will EVER run for the big Navy is 1.5 miles.  But I do it.  I work myself into a completely unnecessary pool of angry sweat at the gym on days that I don't have duty because I still want to be better.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 2, 2011)

Taking another shot at my release. The air force recruiter that I am working with was kind of enough to write me a 'gaining component statement' saying I was "tentatively qualified for the position." I also beefed up my "reason for requesting transfer" section into a nice little essay to turn in with my DD-form 368. Hopefully MARFORRES reaches their disposition within 30 days, as this fiscal year opened up with 11 slots for the PJ pipeline for prior service.. and now there are 3. It would be nice to secure one of those, but I will not be upset if someone who is prepared gets it instead. I will no longer be obligated to the reserves after June 2012, and the next fiscal year wont be to far off(trying to reinforce some positive thinking!).

For now, all I can do is wait and be as physically prepared as I can be. I hit 9:07 on my 1.5 mile.. 36 minutes on my 5 mile.. and 8:20 on my 500m swim. Pullups are still 25+ and everything else is good to go! Just waiting on the release and trying to stay injury free for now.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 2, 2011)

Jonnyb said:


> Taking another shot at my release. The air force recruiter that I am working with was kind of enough to write me a 'gaining component statement' saying I was "tentatively qualified for the position." I also beefed up my "reason for requesting transfer" section into a nice little essay to turn in with my DD-form 368. Hopefully MARFORRES reaches their disposition within 30 days, as this fiscal year opened up with 11 slots for the PJ pipeline for prior service.. and now there are 3. It would be nice to secure one of those, but I will not be upset if someone who is prepared gets it instead. I will no longer be obligated to the reserves after June 2012, and the next fiscal year wont be to far off(trying to reinforce some positive thinking!).
> 
> For now, all I can do is wait and be as physically prepared as I can be. I hit 9:07 on my 1.5 mile.. 36 minutes on my 5 mile.. and 8:20 on my 500m swim. Pullups are still 25+ and everything else is good to go! Just waiting on the release and trying to stay injury free for now.


 
Those are damn good PT scores. Keep it up!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 2, 2011)

Agreed, awesome times and numbers!  I'm envious, to say the least.  Is your swim CSS or freestyle?
Just remember though, passing the PST/PAST is like showing up to a test and spelling your name correctly...


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 2, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Agreed, awesome times and numbers! I'm envious, to say the least. Is your swim CSS or freestyle?
> Just remember though, passing the PST/PAST is like showing up to a test and spelling your name correctly...


 
Thank you. I had to drop 20lbs+ of muscle to get my run times where I wanted them, that was not an easy thing to do, but my knee's are thanking me.

CSS.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 2, 2011)

Gotcha.  I DEP'd in at 215 lbs, mostly not muscle but I wasn't a complete sea cow either.  11 months later, I shipped to boot camp at 185 lbs.  Much less cow like.  
Again, awesome work.  That's moving for CSS!


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 2, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Gotcha. I DEP'd in at 215 lbs, mostly not muscle but I wasn't a complete sea cow either. 11 months later, I shipped to boot camp at 185 lbs. Much less cow like.
> Again, awesome work. That's moving for CSS!


 
Haha.. moving that fast comes with a price. Dont mistake me for an efficient swimmer! I'm a stubborn son of a bitch and hate finishing last. That CSS is literally a sprint for me, and drains me on the run. I'm probably going to drop the MA ruck based selection prep(on week 2.5), and swim 30-60 minutes at a time then run 2 miles after to help prepare myself for it. I don't want to get by on the minimums, and I can get back to MA after the PAST. That or just swim slower.


----------



## CDG (Dec 3, 2011)

Jonnyb said:


> Haha.. moving that fast comes with a price. Dont mistake me for an efficient swimmer! I'm a stubborn son of a bitch and hate finishing last. That CSS is literally a sprint for me, and drains me on the run. I'm probably going to drop the MA ruck based selection prep(on week 2.5), and swim 30-60 minutes at a time then run 2 miles after to help prepare myself for it. I don't want to get by on the minimums, and I can get back to MA after the PAST. That or just swim slower.


 
 I remember one of my BUD/S Instructors pulling the 10 fastest dudes on the O-Course aside during Indoc and telling them to slow down, because once 1st Phase actually started they were not going to be nearly as fresh, and therefore not able to meet the same times, which was going to get them extra attention from the rest of the cadre.  The lesson was that you have to go hard, but you also have to recognize what your limit is as far as being able to still perform well on following events. 

Also, MA recently released a water-based selection prep program.  Might be something to look into. http://militaryathlete.com/page.php?page_ID=12&cart_category_ID=2


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 3, 2011)

CDG said:


> I remember one of my BUD/S Instructors pulling the 10 fastest dudes on the O-Course aside during Indoc and telling them to slow down, because once 1st Phase actually started they were not going to be nearly as fresh, and therefore not able to meet the same times, which was going to get them extra attention from the rest of the cadre. The lesson was that you have to go hard, but you also have to recognize what your limit is as far as being able to still perform well on following events.
> 
> Also, MA recently released a water-based selection prep program. Might be something to look into. http://militaryathlete.com/page.php?page_ID=12&cart_category_ID=2


 
Don't be first, last,lost or light...


----------



## goon175 (Dec 3, 2011)

JohnyB, are you active USMC, Reserve, or IRR? I recently submitted a DD 368 for a Marine who had just left AD and was in IRR, the turn around was 72 hours and I had a signed 368 back from them.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 3, 2011)

CDG said:


> I remember one of my BUD/S Instructors pulling the 10 fastest dudes on the O-Course aside during Indoc and telling them to slow down, because once 1st Phase actually started they were not going to be nearly as fresh, and therefore not able to meet the same times, which was going to get them extra attention from the rest of the cadre. The lesson was that you have to go hard, but you also have to recognize what your limit is as far as being able to still perform well on following events.
> 
> Also, MA recently released a water-based selection prep program. Might be something to look into. http://militaryathlete.com/page.php?page_ID=12&cart_category_ID=2


 


cback0220 said:


> Don't be first, last,lost or light...


 
Thanks for the advice. I will bear that heavy in my mind, especially on the swim.



goon175 said:


> JohnyB, are you active USMC, Reserve, or IRR? I recently submitted a DD 368 for a Marine who had just left AD and was in IRR, the turn around was 72 hours and I had a signed 368 back from them.


 
I'm in the Reserves, I'll drop to the IRR 06/12.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ah, ok. A little bit different for you then. Best of luck.


----------



## CDG (Dec 27, 2011)

Just got off the phone with the CO of B/2/20 and found out he is going to give me a second chance by signing the waiver for my DUI.  It has to get signed off by the state NG CoS now, but they don't anticipate any issues with that.  Next step is to get the Airborne physical and then get a contract signed and find out when I leave to start OSUT.  Extremely relieved and thankful right now.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Dec 27, 2011)

Jonnyb said:


> Haha.. moving that fast comes with a price. Dont mistake me for an efficient swimmer! I'm a stubborn son of a bitch and hate finishing last. That CSS is literally a sprint for me, and drains me on the run. I'm probably going to drop the MA ruck based selection prep(on week 2.5), and swim 30-60 minutes at a time then run 2 miles after to help prepare myself for it. I don't want to get by on the minimums, and I can get back to MA after the PAST. That or just swim slower.


 
MA has a swim intensive selection program available. I believe Beau Burgener (SEAL and National Weightlifting Champ) had input on it


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 27, 2011)

CDG said:


> Just got off the phone with the CO of B/2/20 and found out he is going to give me a second chance by signing the waiver for my DUI. It has to get signed off by the state NG CoS now, but they don't anticipate any issues with that. Next step is to get the Airborne physical and then get a contract signed and find out when I leave to start OSUT. Extremely relieved and thankful right now.


 

Good luck CDG. I hope the transition/process goes smoothly for you.



F.CASTLE said:


> MA has a swim intensive selection program available. I believe Beau Burgener (SEAL and National Weightlifting Champ) had input on it


 
I've seen it suggested in a few other threads and am waiting for some disposable income to free up. I'm anticipating my release to come back approved around Jan. 6th and hope to take the PAST shortly after, so it would be pointless for me to invest the 75$ and utilize it for 2 weeks. IF I pass the PAST and IF the AF cant send me to indoc for a few months, I will definitely run the program beforehand.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 27, 2011)

I was wondering if someone could give some input on this 'Prior Service Screening for CCT/PJ Candidates' sheet before I go in tomorrow on my day off to ask the recruiter. I saw it brought up on forum by another service member considering an interservice transfer. 

http://www.specialtactics.com/PSPOINTSYSTEM.pdf

My question is.. I only have 5 points according to this pre-qualifier sheet(Other service MOS/NEC -5 points). Would that disqualify me from the program or just weigh against me vs another qualified prior-service candidates?


----------



## policemedic (Dec 27, 2011)

Jonnyb

Interesting that paramedic school is given the same point value as the SFQC and Ranger school.

Make sure to read the fine print.  The point values for the progression from EMT to paramedic aren't cumulative, so you probably only get the highest point category i.e. if you're a paramedic you get 15, not 30.  It also says only MIL schooling is accepted, but there are damn few places in the service to get trained as a paramedic.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 27, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Jonnyb
> 
> Interesting that paramedic school is given the same point value as the SFQC and Ranger school.
> I
> Make sure to read the fine print. The point values for the progression from EMT to paramedic aren't cumulative, so you probably only get the highest point category i.e. if you're a paramedic you get 15, not 30. It also says only MIL schooling is accepted, but there are damn few places in the service to get trained as a paramedic.


 

I figured so.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll just keep this as brief as possible. I applied for a co-op program for my school where I go away for a semester and do BMQ and SQ (reserves) training instead of being in school and doing school work. I make $350 a week and get the credits I need to graduate. When accepted/completing this program, there is a choice to keep a job in the army reserves.

So today I get a call from the head of the co-op program at the recruiting center and he tells me that "240 applied, 40 were selected - 10 for each of the four cities involved for this program. I'm happy to notify you that you have been accepted." I have been waiting for this to happen since I originally tried to apply in gr.9 but I was told I was too young to be enrolled in the Forces (now being in gr.11 / 16 years old I was actually eligible). 

I go for my swearing in ceremony on February 7th and to basic on the 22nd. It's just an unreal feeling that what I've wanted to do for so long is finally becoming a reality.

On a side note, thanks for all the people on here who have put up with me so far.


----------



## CDG (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations Coyote. Put out at every evolution, pay attention to every detail no matter how insignificant you may think they are, keep your mouth shut and ears open and you'll do fine at Basic.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 30, 2012)

All of the prior service slots filled up before I could get my release back. I have 5 more drills with my reserve unit and then I drop to the IRR, which from my understanding will make getting the 368 approved much easier/faster.

I've got some time until next fiscal year, so I'm going to take a break from training, throw back a few and assess my situation. Running 5-9 milers @230lbs is a mind fuck.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jan 30, 2012)

Jonnyb said:


> All of the prior service slots filled up before I could get my release back. I have 5 more drills with my reserve unit and then I drop to the IRR, which from my understanding will make getting the 368 approved much easier/faster.
> 
> I've got some time until next fiscal year, so I'm going to take a break from training, throw back a few and assess my situation. Running 5-9 milers @230lbs is a mind fuck.


 
Dont count on it... Im still waiting on my 368 and I dropped in Dec. Seems theres a lot of lag between Active/Reserve and IRR... Good luck mate! Stay on 'em about your paperwork!


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 30, 2012)

How does it work in the IRR and for what service to which, if you don't mind me asking? When I was talking to the recruiters, they said they had a direct # to fax to and have seen a turn around as fast as a week for an IRR Marine.

Edit: F.Castle, I had submitted mine Dec. 6th and my S-1 chief only told me last week that it was on the Maj's desk getting signed off. Hopefully yours is in the same situation. GL brother, I hope it comes around soon. Waiting on that thing is nerve racking.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have sent in two USMC 358's for release from the IRR in the past few months, both came back within 4 days.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 30, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I have sent in two USMC 358's for release from the IRR in the past few months, both came back within 4 days.


 
Maybe I'll just come see you when I drop to the IRR


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jan 30, 2012)

Funny I posted that last night, my recruiter from 19th Grp contacted me this morning to say the 268 finally came back... Dec 20 until today at 9am... Keep on your admins.... Mine dropped the ball which caused such a lag... Should be signing my enlistment shortly, as well as getting my SOCOM physical.

Jonnyb.... I know how it feels to wait, best of  luck Devil.


----------



## CDG (Jan 30, 2012)

F.CASTLE said:


> Funny I posted that last night, my recruiter from 19th Grp contacted me this morning to say the 268 finally came back... Dec 20 until today at 9am... Keep on your admins.... Mine dropped the ball which caused such a lag... Should be signing my enlistment shortly, as well as getting my SOCOM physical.
> 
> Jonnyb.... I know how it feels to wait, best of luck Devil.


 
Congrats man! Waiting on paperwork to come back is the worst part.  I've been going through the paperwork shuffle since Nov. 17.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks brother! Still have a few paperwork hurdles to clear... Just gotta keep a positive attitude and get things done when Im asked to. Its a marathon not a race, even when it comes to the admin shit.


----------



## is friday (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll be hitting up the Recon Prep Course (known as MART,) here pretty soon. Either at the end of the week or next week I'll show up and be ready to rock and roll. Since I don't know how to do the breaststroke and that's pretty key to underwater crossovers, (I wish I could just sidestroke everywhere...) I'm getting with a swim instructor at my current command to work that out before I show up. Unfortunately, every time I talk to someone that works at the pool they tell me I can't do underwater crossovers or rifle retrievals. Which is annoying, because I know I could probably get away with it if I just did it at certain pools, but I'm a sucker for "following rules and regulations" most of the time. The one thing they do let me do is brick towing, so I've been doing that.

Anyway, I'm in pretty good shape. I'm running an 18 minute 3 mile and I just finished my personal trainer certification with ISSA, so I've got some cool/helpful knowledge to share with the PFCs/LCPLs when I get to where I'm going.

It kind of sucks being a Sergeant and being complete "new guy status". That's what I asked for, though. I'm trying to go in with a dedicated student approach. I've got something to learn from everyone at all times and I have to push myself harder than any of the young guys.

Admin and Logistics. I've got moto posters for my barracks room over at MART/BRC. Chesty Puller and a timeline of Marines throughout history.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 6, 2012)

Good job bud.  You've got the situation and mission down, all that's left is to EXECUTE!


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 24, 2012)

3 more months left in the USMC reserves. After talking with a few prior service Army friends, I'm exploring 18x options, tentative that I make it over one hurdle. The Army will not take any E-5 PS into the 18x program. I will talk to my CO next drill to see if they can do to delay the promotion, but I feel as if I've exhausted all avenues at this point.

A good friend and mentor from 101st Airborne gave me his ruck and took me out for a road march a few days ago. I didn't do bad not having rucked in almost 6 years, but the jackass was just wearing a PT uniform while making me jog uphill as he told stories of deployments and experiences with 10th group, firefights with Saddams sons, his EIB course and all sorts of training. I want to begin incorporating it more heavily into my training now, and double down on the cardio. I remember in Get Selected, he suggested at the very least rucking at a minimum 1x a week and running 2x a week. I didn't feel too bad running today, so I'll try 2x rucking/3x running a week.

and should I pickup E-5, and be ineligible for the contract I will reevaluate my plan while I continue college.


----------



## Etype (Mar 24, 2012)

JB- A lot of folks road to SF ends early in the SFAS train up because of overzealous training.  Don't get too excited and jump into it too fast, just because the first time with a ruck on was easy doesn't mean the stresses won't accumulate quickly.  Start light, slow, and short- it's a lot better to progress your training slowly than over train quickly.


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 24, 2012)

Roger that.


----------



## DWL (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't have anything nearly as interesting to add as these PS gentlemen...

I took the ASVAB though and scored a 97, and I spoke with my doctor today to try and get some medical documentation lined up so I can get to MEPS. Unfortunately, it's being delayed further, as my doctor wants to see me and can't until next Thursday, so the earliest I could get to MEPS is almost two weeks from now. It's a blessing in disguise, though, because they want me to take the PST as soon as I get through MEPS, and currently, I'm just not in a position to blow it out of the water yet. Two months ago I was doing 90+ pushups, 80 situps and 20 pullups, with a 31 minute 4 mile run. Haven't tested my PT yet since I got back on the bandwagon, but I did do 3 miles in 23 minutes today, which does suck, but the area I run is about 35% flat ground, with the rest being all incline/decline, so I assume I'd do better on a flat running track.

Anyway, I've been busting my ass the last week to get back in shape and hopefully these next two weeks will be even more fruitful. The last thing I want to do is show up to my first PST and look like a fucking idiot.


----------



## is friday (Apr 19, 2012)

About a week prior to my report date to Basic Recon Course I dislocated my shoulder. I'm currently undergoing physical therapy and grinding through day-to-day at my old unit. I'm not demotivated yet, but I'll have to figure out something clever to keep myself entertained while I'm in limbo. The doctor says it'll be 8 weeks rehab (no surgery,) so it's not that bad of an injury. Regardless, I can't do any pull ups or push ups, et cetera for 2 months. I won't receive a class seat until I'm declared full duty, either--which may prolong my stay in limbo as these classes tend to fill up early.

I'm probably looking at 7+ months of waiting, unfortunately. I think I can deal with it and stay focused, but I'm not looking forward to building myself back up. I'm cleared to run/swim in ways without pain (no breaststroke,) for now--so I've been doing that. I'm still killin those poor junior Marines on runs. Hopefully soon I'll be feeling good enough to get back into swimming, too.

The upside is that now that I've had an opportunity to be at Recon Prep I know just how *ridiculously studly* the Recon wannabes are that I will be working with/competing against at BRC. I now know how to better prepare and I believe the experience there will help keep me training smart and as hard as I need to.


----------



## Tropicana98 (May 2, 2012)

Not military but it is progress. I just finished the last final of my senior year here at UD...graduation is Sunday.


----------



## CDG (May 2, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Not military but it is progress. I just finished the last final of my senior year here at UD...graduation is Sunday.


 
Congratulations dude!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lefty375 (May 8, 2012)

Going to MEPS on wednesday to hopefully sign my contract.


----------



## Grey (May 17, 2012)

Graduation is Sunday, I had been planning to go and sign the week following but a trip to Texas will keep that from happening. So the day I get back I will head to my recruiters office and then find out when I head to Des Moines for MEPS.


----------



## TB1077 (May 24, 2012)

Swore in yesterday.  Signed my REP-63 and am shipping 20120924.  It took me a while to get to this point, but I'm ready for the challenge.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 24, 2012)

Jesus, I signed up for the wrong branch.  I was in DEP for 11 months...


----------



## TB1077 (May 24, 2012)

I think once they saw my age they knew they had to get me shipped soon.  Didn't want to lose out on a recruit due to age...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 24, 2012)

Cutoff is 35...  How old are you?


----------



## TB1077 (May 24, 2012)

Let's just say if I couldn't ship for another month then I'd have to give up on the dream...


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 24, 2012)

TB1077 said:


> Swore in yesterday. Signed my REP-63 and am shipping 20120924. It took me a while to get to this point, but I'm ready for the challenge.


 
That's a great ship date if you are going to Ft. Benning... until it gets cold.   Good luck!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 24, 2012)

Damn, and I thought I was old going through boot camp at 29.  
Good stuff!


----------



## CDG (May 24, 2012)

TB1077 said:


> Swore in yesterday. Signed my REP-63 and am shipping 20120924. It took me a while to get to this point, but I'm ready for the challenge.


 
Congrats dude!  I mean, I'm jealous as fuck and hate you with a fiery, soul-consuming passion. But congrats anyways fucker.


----------



## TB1077 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I understand the jealous part CDG, but you will get there soon.

And yes Skrewz, I have you beat.  But age is just a number, which was proven by my adventures at MEPS.  It was funny to see these kids (some of which were half my age) getting real quiet after they all wanted to share what kind of contracts they were signing and they asked me what I was doing.  Of course that was after all the Navy recruits were talking about becoming SEALs and the Army guys were all going to be Rangers.  It was also funny when one of the young guys finally asked my age.  They knew I was obviously older (probably due to the lack of gay jokes by me while we were all standing around in our underwear doing the duck walk...) but no one realized I was "that old".  They all figured I was mid 20's (only off by a decade).


----------



## CDG (May 25, 2012)

TB1077 said:


> I understand the jealous part CDG, but you will get there soon.


 
That's looking less and less likely. Talked with the Mobile Recruiting Team for 20th this morning and found that A) It seems they may have stopped giving moral waivers of any kind. The SFC I talked with wasn't 100% sure though. B) They apparently recently had a guy come back as a Non-Select who was told he wasn't selected because he had a DUI on his record. So I'm not sure where to go at this point.


----------



## TB1077 (May 25, 2012)

Don't give up on it until every option has been taken away.  Just in my case it was amazing how many rumors came up and were shot down in the process.  Especially the B point you brought up.  It might have been easier for someone to say they were non-selected due to a DUI than because they weren't SF material (of course I don't know, but that could be believable).  I freaked out when I read that the max age for the REP-63 went from 35 down to 30 (to match the 18X contract) about a week before my physical.  After calls and emails to every contact I had, it was proven to be untrue.  And I read this change on the National Guard forum posted by the resident SF qualified moderator. 

Have you looked to see if 19th Group might be a little easier to get in the door with?  I had heard that 19th (especially in Texas) had more openings so maybe they would be a little more willing to deal with waivers (once again I clarify that I don't know, just throwing ideas out there).


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 25, 2012)

Really sorry to hear that, my friend.  Sounds like you need to get someone to give you a definite answer, even if it's one you don't want to hear.  I'm not sure how you'd go about doing so, but it would help get you out of limbo.


----------



## CDG (May 25, 2012)

The issue with the waiver is the level it goes to. The recruiter told me it just had to go to the Chief of Staff for that state's NG.  However, the SFC I talked with this morning said that was wrong and it actually had to go to the NG Bureau to be approved.  Which, according to him, is a no-go right now.  So trying a different Group would seemingly make no difference.


----------



## TB1077 (May 25, 2012)

CDG said:


> The issue with the waiver is the level it goes to. The recruiter told me it just had to go to the Chief of Staff for that state's NG. However, the SFC I talked with this morning said that was wrong and it actually had to go to the NG Bureau to be approved. Which, according to him, is a no-go right now. So trying a different Group would seemingly make no difference.


 
That sucks.  To think of how many guys hav DUIs on their records that are serving right now makes that a tough pill to swallow.  There still could be some way, and I hope you can find it.  Good luck.


----------



## Sendero (May 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that CDG, your desire and passion to serve, shows through on the forum. I hope you find a way to navigate this and enlist.

Congrats TB1077


----------



## CDG (May 25, 2012)

Sendero said:


> Sorry to hear that CDG, your desire and passion to serve, shows through on the forum. I hope you find a way to navigate this and enlist.


 
Thanks man.  I hope so too.  I'm going to keep pushing until something opens up.


----------



## CDG (May 25, 2012)

Yep, so got the definitive word that the NG has suspended enlistment waivers for any waiver not approved prior to April 9.  No clue on how long the suspension will be in effect.  I feel like I don't have any choice but to look into other options.  My overriding goal is to serve again.  Not getting SF right now sucks, but at the end of the day I still want to be back in the military.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 25, 2012)

The Navy, at 130% manning, is taking folks!  
On a serious note, I'm really sorry to hear about the setback.  What other options have you considered to this point, if any?


----------



## CDG (May 25, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> On a serious note, I'm really sorry to hear about the setback. What other options have you considered to this point, if any?


 
I have considered trying CCT and Recon.  I just don't know though.  I've been pretty open about wanting to go SF on this board and the last thing I would want is to burn bridges because I just jumped to something else.  I doubt the members of the CCT and Recon communities that are here would appreciate me choosing one of those fields because I couldn't get SF.  SF is my goal, but this seems to be a situation that I can't do anything about.  If they aren't giving waivers, then me fighting it won't help anything.  I don't want to just give up on SF and join another branch and 3 months down the road they open waivers back up.  At the same time, I don't want to just sit around waiting and end up never doing anything.  I'm only 27, so I have a little time, but I still don't want to spend the next 2-3 years working a job that barely pays the bills, going to school, and not getting any closer to what I want.  My own poor judgment put me in this situation, but that doesn't make it any easier to hear "No".  I'm very frustrated right now.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 25, 2012)

Enlistment age for USAF is 27, USMC is 28.
I understand the frustration, my friend.  If you ever need to vent, I'm just a PM away.


----------



## CDG (May 25, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Enlistment age for USAF is 27, USMC is 28.
> I understand the frustration, my friend. If you ever need to vent, I'm just a PM away.


 
Well, they would subtract my 4 years of service from my age so I'm good there.  The AF is closed to PS until October at the earliest.  Not sure about the Air Guard.  I also don't know what the USMC is doing as far as PS right now.  I'm going to look into both next week and try to get an idea of if I even have any options open right now besides waiting.


----------



## CDG (May 26, 2012)

Ok, I had my little pity party last night where I was all pissed off and feeling a little defeated.  Then I realized what a bitch I was being.  So I decided that I'm not going to let a little National Guard Bureau message de-rail me.  They have no clue how long the suspension will be in effect, so I'm going to have to try and just work around it.  Thanks to LimaOscarSierraTango for bringing an option to my attention that I had not previously considered.  I e-mailed my Congressman and explained the situation to see if he can do anything to help me out.  If that fails, I'll e-mail the Congressman for the district in Maryland where the SF Company is.


----------



## Tropicana98 (May 29, 2012)

I just turned in my final transcripts and diploma into my recruiter, I'll ship to OSUT as an E-4. I ship out this coming Monday.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 29, 2012)

Awesome news!


----------



## Tropicana98 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks SL, I'm excited to get started.


----------



## DasBoot (May 29, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Thanks SL, I'm excited to get started.


Dude if I could like a post more than once I would. That's awesome!


----------



## CDG (May 29, 2012)

Congrats dude!


----------



## Tropicana98 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys I appreciate it.


----------



## TB1077 (May 29, 2012)

Congrats and tear it up at OSUT!


----------



## Salt USMC (May 29, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> I just turned in my final transcripts and diploma into my recruiter, I'll ship to OSUT as an E-4. I ship out this coming Monday.


 
Yessssssssssssssssssss

Get it!!


----------



## Red Ryder (May 30, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> I just turned in my final transcripts and diploma into my recruiter, I'll ship to OSUT as an E-4. I ship out this coming Monday.


 
Awesome! Best of luck bro!


----------



## Lefty375 (May 31, 2012)

Got Ft. Bragg as a duty station, so I will be going back there in November...trying to get a faster ship date though. Now training for Ranger School, so I can throw down a packet ASAP.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 31, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> I just turned in my final transcripts and diploma into my recruiter, I'll ship to OSUT as *a civilian and graduate as *an  E-4. I ship out this coming Monday.


 
Fixed it for you!  ;)


----------



## goon175 (May 31, 2012)

Actually, in the Army they ship as E-4's from the get-go.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 31, 2012)

I was being over technical and giving him a hard time.  Our RDCs (Navy's version of a DI) never let us forget that we were civilians until we graduated.  
I "shipped" as an E3 thanks to some college credits.  Everyone got paid as an E1 through the first 3-4 weeks, then they went back and retro-paid everyone who had been advanced before shipping.


----------



## goon175 (May 31, 2012)

yeah, our guys get paid the rank they came in at from the start. I agree that they should be considered civilians until they have earned the right to be called soldiers (or sailors, airmen, marines, etc), but in the Army's efforts to not hurt anyones feelings, they are addressed as soldiers from the start. Can't say I agree with it, but it is what it is.


----------



## CDG (May 31, 2012)

Quick update on my situation:  Apparently a state can petition the NGB for an exception to policy as far as the waivers go, but unless it is for something severely undermanned there is little to no chance of it happening.  I haven't heard anything back from my Congressman, which isn't really surprising.  My actual recruiter has yet to contact me and say anything about the message suspending waivers.  I have been getting all my info from the 20th Group Mobile Recruiting Team.  I informed them that I would be pursuing other options and they had said they would call me to discuss it, but no call yet.  As it stands now, I am looking at going into the Pennsylvania Air Guard as a TACP.  I have done the preliminary paperwork and am headed up there in about a week to interview, maybe take the PAST, and get a MEPS date.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 31, 2012)

Damn man, I hate when people don't have the common courtesy to just tell you how it is.  Yes or No, either one is an answer.  You might not like it, but it's much better than wondering WTF is going on.  I really hope things start to work in your favor.  
The Canadian Cadets may have an opening fairly soon as well!


----------



## Lefty375 (May 31, 2012)

CDG said:


> Quick update on my situation: Apparently a state can petition the NGB for an exception to policy as far as the waivers go, but unless it is for something severely undermanned there is little to no chance of it happening. I haven't heard anything back from my Congressman, which isn't really surprising. My actual recruiter has yet to contact me and say anything about the message suspending waivers. I have been getting all my info from the 20th Group Mobile Recruiting Team. I informed them that I would be pursuing other options and they had said they would call me to discuss it, but no call yet. As it stands now, I am looking at going into the Pennsylvania Air Guard as a TACP. I have done the preliminary paperwork and am headed up there in about a week to interview, maybe take the PAST, and get a MEPS date.


 

TACP is cool. Good luck!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jun 3, 2012)

I checked into the hotel and I head to Benning tomorrow morning. I'll post SITREP's of my progress when I can through OSUT, ABN, and RASP. I want to say thank you to everyone on this site for all your help while I have been preparing. I know I've stepped on my crank more than once around here but I've learned a great deal from all the men and women on this site. Now its my turn and it's up to me from here on out.


----------



## CDG (Jun 3, 2012)

Good luck dude!  Fucking get some!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 3, 2012)

Good luck my friend!  
I hope this weekend has involved some alcohol and poonhoundery.


----------



## Seajack (Jun 11, 2012)

Finished up my junior year, and finally started talking to the recruiter. I know they are baby steps, but steps I've been waiting a long time to take. One year of school, enjoying my youth, and getting this enlisting stuff squared away.


----------



## DWL (Jun 13, 2012)

I processed through MEPS last Tuesday. I didn't qualify for SEAL because of my vision. Reqs are 20/40 best, 20/70 worst, both correctable to 20/25. I had 20/25 best, 20/100 worst, correctable to 20/25. My recruiter told me it's not waiverable.

Having chased this for the last two years, it's a hard pill to swallow. I'll be meeting with the local Motivator next week for the PST, and I'll talk to him then about the likelihood/possibility of getting someone to sign off on this.


----------



## CDG (Jun 13, 2012)

DWL said:


> I processed through MEPS last Tuesday. I didn't qualify for SEAL because of my vision. Reqs are 20/40 best, 20/70 worst, both correctable to 20/25. I had 20/25 best, 20/100 worst, correctable to 20/25. My recruiter told me it's not waiverable.
> 
> Having chased this for the last two years, it's a hard pill to swallow. I'll be meeting with the local Motivator next week for the PST, and I'll talk to him then about the likelihood/possibility of getting someone to sign off on this.


 
Interesting.  They mist be overflowing with recruits if they aren't giving eyesight waivers.  They were running a program where SEAL wannabes could get their eyes fixed on the Navy's dime.  They got the surgery and spent their recovery time out in Coronado doing work around the SPECWAR Center util they were ready to class up.  I have no idea if they're still running it, but your Motivator should have info on it.  Good luck.


----------



## CDG (Jun 14, 2012)

Update on my situation:  Still haven't heard anything either way from the Army recruiter and the MRT guys never called.  Drove up to PA last weekend to meet with the recruiter for the TACP unit.  Interview went well and filled out some more paperwork.  Waiting on MEPS in Alaska to send my paperwork from my Navy enlistment to the MEPS in PA.  Once that happens, I'll be going back up for a couple days to go through MEPS and take the PAST.  If I pass both, the recruiter will submit my waiver.


----------



## is friday (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been recovering from my dislocated shoulder (April) and finally got out of physical therapy a week back or so. I'm back to doing pull ups (10 max set right now,) and everything without pain. Sometimes I feel it being weak but I make sure to baby it then. Currently I'm OFP at my unit so that I can spend time prepping how I need to while I await my PCA. I'll be heading to Horno to check in with 1/4 next month. My new BRC class date is mid-August. I don't know if my new unit will "help me out" and TAD me to the prep course, but I'm definitely not slouching in the meantime. I try to swim 4-5 times a week. Usually I work out twice a day and then do some martial arts at night. On my light days I just do martial arts or just work out once.

Every since I've gotten injured I've been able to pack on some muscle, ironically. My clean diet (vegetarian) has prevented me from gaining excess weight and I kept up my cardio. Once I was able to add more strength training into my routine I saw near-immediate gains. I'm pretty big for my normal size, right now. I just have to eat a crapload to maintain this weight.... I more than likely will not able to maintain my size during Recon Prep/BRC because of the limited resources there.


----------



## is friday (Jul 15, 2012)

Is there anyone around the Pendleton area that's a swim instructor? I need some help getting better at treading with bricks and underwater crossovers but I can't necessarily get to the Pulgas pool during their open swim time, (1130-1300). I'm at Horno right now with 1/4. I talked to the Course Chiefs and my 1st Sgt and they're both on board with me pushing my school seat back since I don't believe I'll be good to go by mid-August. I don't want to show up just to get hurt again.

But anyway, if anyone has some advice about where to go/who to see about some weekend swimming improvement for treading with weight/crossovers that would be fantastic.


----------



## CDG (Jul 30, 2012)

Cleared MEPS today.  Next step is the TACP PAST, which I take tomorrow at 1300.  After that, they submit my waiver and then I can sign the dotted line and start doing something.  Damn depth perception test almost fucked me.  I swear I remember it being a book test when I first enlisted.  Some damn circle pattern in a machine today.  I actually failed the one at MEPS, but took one with the medical dept at the 193rd SOW and passed it.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome news!  
The trick to the depth perception (circle pattern) test is don't look directly at the row you're testing.  Look a bit off to the side and the "correct" circle will be more apparent/perceptible.   Not that it matters now...


----------



## CDG (Jul 30, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Awesome news!
> The trick to the depth perception (circle pattern) test is don't look directly at the row you're testing. Look a bit off to the side and the "correct" circle will be more apparent/perceptible. Not that it matters now...


 
Yeah, I was thinking about that on my drive to the hotel.  I think I was trying way too hard to see the circle and was fucking myself up.  Like you said, it doesn't matter anymore for now.  Should I have to test it again in the future for something, I will keep this trick in mind!  Thanks brother.


----------



## Grey (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats man, let us know how the PAST goes.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jul 31, 2012)

CDG said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about that on my drive to the hotel. I think I was trying way too hard to see the circle and was fucking myself up. Like you said, it doesn't matter anymore for now. Should I have to test it again in the future for something, I will keep this trick in mind! Thanks brother.


 
CDG, good luck...drop me a line from time to time. If you make it to Hurby Field I'll give you some friendly advice......


----------



## is friday (Jul 31, 2012)

I can finally do pull ups/swim without any shoulder pain. Back to training *like a boss*, instead of training like a normal person.


----------



## CDG (Jul 31, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> CDG, good luck...drop me a line from time to time. If you make it to Hurby Field I'll give you some friendly advice......


 
Thank you.  I will definitely take you up on that offer when the time comes.


----------



## CDG (Jul 31, 2012)

I passed the PAST test today.  It was the hardest PT test I've ever taken as far as adherence to standards.   Even the PT tests I took at BUD/S were not graded as strictly.  I have a lot of room for improvement on the push-ups and sit-ups, but was fairly happy with the run and pull-ups.  Hopefully I will be enlisted and drilling by September.


----------



## Red-Dot (Aug 1, 2012)

CDG said:


> I passed the PAST test today. It was the hardest PT test I've ever taken as far as adherence to standards. Even the PT tests I took at BUD/S were not graded as strictly. I have a lot of room for improvement on the push-ups and sit-ups, but was fairly happy with the run and pull-ups. Hopefully I will be enlisted and drilling by September.


 
It's done like that for a reason....when you get to Hurby you don't want to hear a instructor counting one, one, one, one after you have completed 25 "incorrect" push-ups.....   Start now on upper body stuff...the O-course will demand it.


----------



## CDG (Aug 1, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> It's done like that for a reason....when you get to Hurby you don't want to hear a instructor counting one, one, one, one after you have completed 25 "incorrect" push-ups..... Start now on upper body stuff...the O-course will demand it.


 
Just to clarify, I was in no way bitching about being held to a strict standard.  I was just making a statement.


----------



## Red-Dot (Aug 2, 2012)

CDG said:


> Just to clarify, I was in no way bitching about being held to a strict standard. I was just making a statement.


 
No worries.  Just want to see you make it. Make sure your rucking is solid and if you have anybody that can start working with you on land nav that's a plus.


----------



## CDG (Aug 2, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> No worries. Just want to see you make it. Make sure your rucking is solid and if you have anybody that can start working with you on land nav that's a plus.


 
My rucking is fairly good.  I had been gearing up for a shot at SFAS before it fell through, so I had been doing a decent amount of rucking.  The standards for the rucks I was given by the 148th should not be an issue.  As far as land nav goes, I did a weekend with a dude that runs a tracking school and learned quite a bit.  I will likely go back to him for another weekend before I take off for a refresher.  He has a large course set up in the mountains that can keep me busy for a couple days.  I appreciate the advice.


----------



## CDG (Aug 10, 2012)

My waiver came back today.  I swear in on the 17th. Fuck. Yes.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 11, 2012)

You know you're going to need a proper shave and hair cut now.


----------



## CDG (Aug 11, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You know you're going to need a proper shave and hair cut now.


 
Don't remind me!


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 12, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You know you're going to need a proper shave and hair cut now.


 
Buuuuuuurned


----------



## Tropicana98 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey all I'm headed into week 9, 36 hour pass is this weekend...driving on.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 12, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## CDG (Aug 12, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Huh?


 
Come on man. Get with the program.... ;)  He's in week 9 of Basic and has a 36 hour liberty pass for the weekend coming up.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 13, 2012)

You guys get liberty at basic?!

EDIT: I just read your thread over at another forum.  Congratulations!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 13, 2012)

CDG said:


> Come on man. Get with the program.... ;) He's in week 9 of Basic and has a 36 hour liberty pass for the weekend coming up.


We never got shit like that here.  Although, boot camp was only 6.5 weeks long...


----------



## Red-Dot (Aug 13, 2012)

CDG said:


> My waiver came back today. I swear in on the 17th. Fuck. Yes.


 
Congrats....now on your face and knock out 25!!!   Just getting you ready for Hurby!!  Congrats and keep us updated.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 13, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Hey all I'm headed into week 9, 36 hour pass is this weekend...driving on.


 
Stay out of trouble!! Seriously, seen one-to-many piss away their careers. Rest, enjoy some good food and square away your shit.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Aug 18, 2012)

275ANGER! said:


> Stay out of trouble!! Seriously, seen one-to-many piss away their careers. Rest, enjoy some good food and square away your shit.


 
I'm doing exactly that my mom came down for the weekend so I'm just gonna hang out and rest up. There's a lot of kids,18x's namely, that are scheming on how to break the rules and get away with it...


----------



## goon175 (Aug 18, 2012)

It doesn't matter how good you are at PT, or how good you are at your job, if you go out and get in trouble ( and 9 times out 10 whatever you are doing you will get caught) it will all be for naught. There are plenty of fun things you can do that don't involve breaking the rules.

As a little anectdote... we got a weekend pass the weekend before we were to get our tan berets. 4 guys who were basically cleared for graduation, already had their battalion assignments and everything, went down to panama city beach for the weekend. On monday one of the cadre noticed the ink stamp you get at club la vela on one of their hands, called him out, made him give up who he went down with, and all four of them were dropped and went worldwide. A damn shame, but if you want to fuck around in a unit that takes things seriously, then just don't bother.


----------



## CDG (Aug 18, 2012)

goon175 said:


> It doesn't matter how good you are at PT, or how good you are at your job, if you go out and get in trouble ( and 9 times out 10 whatever you are doing you will get caught) it will all be for naught. There are plenty of fun things you can do that don't involve breaking the rules.
> 
> As a little anectdote... we got a weekend pass the weekend before we were to get our tan berets. 4 guys who were basically cleared for graduation, already had their battalion assignments and everything, went down to panama city beach for the weekend. On monday one of the cadre noticed the ink stamp you get at club la vela on one of their hands, called him out, made him give up who he went down with, and all four of them were dropped and went worldwide. A damn shame, but if you want to fuck around in a unit that takes things seriously, then just don't bother.


 
There was an officer that was 1 week from graduating SQT and earning his Trident.  The class was done with all the training.  The final week before graduation was just getting all the admin shit taken care of.  So graduation was 99.9% assured.  Unless of course, you decide to go celebrate in Tijuana, which is off limits to the military.  Especially if that celebration ends with you being arrested by the Mexican police and having them call the NSWC to come get their guy. Idiot.


----------



## CDG (Aug 18, 2012)

Also, as of about 1330 yesterday, I am officially back in the loving arms of Uncle Sam.


----------



## Red-Dot (Aug 20, 2012)

We had three guys who had one day left before they got their beret. They decided it would be a great idea to get liquored up in Fort Walton and pass out in the lemon lot over on Hurby. The base cops (which hate TACP's) found them and woke up the First Sgt. to bail them out (they were later kicked out of the AFASC and sent to scrub shitters)....All the instructors were called in at 1 a.m. in the morning which resulted in about an 4 hour smoke session for ALL the classes going through the pipeline.  Don't be that guy.


----------



## D3 (Sep 6, 2012)

Turned Blue this morning. Graduate tomorrow. My PT scores through OSUT where as follows: 288,290,277,294,292. I always max my run (10:45) and situps (88) but have struggled with pushups despite having done numerous extra workouts focused on the pushup. The 1SG during OSUT graded very stringently, throwing out 10-15+ reps every time due to form issues (Perhaps it's the former RI in him). Regardless, I need to improve this deficiency. I report to BAC tomorrow (unless the class is overfilled in which case I become a holdover). Following BAC, I am off to RASP or Pre-RASP, not sure which it will be. I would like to have my PT squared away and on the extended scale by then. So I am open to recommendations on how to improve pushups. Again, it seems to be my form that is the main issue. My 6'2" frame isnt conducive to the pushup.


----------



## Etype (Sep 6, 2012)

D3 said:


> My 6'2" frame isnt conducive to the pushup.


10:45 is super fast, that's awesome.  I did a quick google search about the average height of good runners and found  a lot of talk about Usain Bolt- check out this awesome pic-


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 6, 2012)

D3 said:


> Turned Blue this morning. Graduate tomorrow. My PT scores through OSUT where as follows: 288,290,277,294,292. I always max my run (10:45) and situps (88) but have struggled with pushups despite having done numerous extra workouts focused on the pushup. The 1SG during OSUT graded very stringently, throwing out 10-15+ reps every time due to form issues (Perhaps it's the former RI in him). Regardless, I need to improve this deficiency. I report to BAC tomorrow (unless the class is overfilled in which case I become a holdover). Following BAC, I am off to RASP or Pre-RASP, not sure which it will be. I would like to have my PT squared away and on the extended scale by then. So I am open to recommendations on how to improve pushups. Again, it seems to be my form that is the main issue. My 6'2" frame isnt conducive to the pushup.


 
Pre-RASP homie. So how many pushups are you doing in 2 mins now?


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd assume if he's maxing sit ups and the run he's in the 60s with those PT scores. If you do 4 sets of 2 minute push-ups with maybe a 2 min break in between sets, I'll bet money you'll be maxing in no time. That and bench press. You'll do fine in RASP if you're not a quitter, but if you can get that 300, you'll probably go to RS straight after RASP.


----------



## D3 (Sep 6, 2012)

Throigh the five APFTs during OSUT the least I had counted was 65 and the most was 74.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm about positive max is 71, so you should have gotten a 300 on one of those PT test if you're always maxing the run and sit-ups.


----------



## D3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> I'm about positive max is 71, so you should have gotten a 300 on one of those PT test if you're always maxing the run and sit-ups.


71 is the max for the 17-21 age group. At 23 I fall into the 22-26 age group which has a max of 75.


----------



## Red-Dot (Sep 7, 2012)

D3 said:


> Turned Blue this morning. Graduate tomorrow. My PT scores through OSUT where as follows: 288,290,277,294,292. I always max my run (10:45) and situps (88) but have struggled with pushups despite having done numerous extra workouts focused on the pushup. The 1SG during OSUT graded very stringently, throwing out 10-15+ reps every time due to form issues (Perhaps it's the former RI in him). Regardless, I need to improve this deficiency. I report to BAC tomorrow (unless the class is overfilled in which case I become a holdover). Following BAC, I am off to RASP or Pre-RASP, not sure which it will be. I would like to have my PT squared away and on the extended scale by then. So I am open to recommendations on how to improve pushups. Again, it seems to be my form that is the main issue. My 6'2" frame isnt conducive to the pushup.


 
10:45 is fast....the fastest I have ever personally seen the 2 mile run is 10:03....by a dude going through the TACP pipeline, he ran track for Oregon...it was INSANE.

Keep on rockin' though, very good scores.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 7, 2012)

D3 said:


> 71 is the max for the 17-21 age group. At 23 I fall into the 22-26 age group which has a max of 75.


Oh well, from RASP on you're competing in the 17-21 category. Don't you worry about all those other ages.


----------



## Impulse45 (Sep 8, 2012)

Met with a recruiter and announced my desire for an option 40 contract. I'm hoping for 11x but I've been contemplating 13f as well. Right now, I'm just getting my documents for this friday so that I can get to meps and get a contract secured as soon as possible. I don't graduate until December so I'm hoping that if get the ball rolling now, I will be able to get a January or February ship date.


----------



## CDG (Sep 9, 2012)

Cleared the Ground Based Controller physical.  Glad to have that shit out of the way.


----------



## Red-Dot (Sep 10, 2012)

CDG said:


> Cleared the Ground Based Controller physical. Glad to have that shit out of the way.


 
Good deal....what's next in your quest?


----------



## CDG (Sep 10, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> Good deal....what's next in your quest?


 
Pass 2 or 3(not sure which) PASTs in consecutive months.  Pass a couple of rucks.  And just show the unit in general that I'm worth the money to send down to school.  Then it'll just be waiting for orders.  I'm hoping to get orders by January or so, but they said dudes have been getting held up lately.


----------



## Red-Dot (Sep 12, 2012)

CDG said:


> Pass 2 or 3(not sure which) PASTs in consecutive months. Pass a couple of rucks. And just show the unit in general that I'm worth the money to send down to school. Then it'll just be waiting for orders. I'm hoping to get orders by January or so, but they said dudes have been getting held up lately.


 
What are your ruck march distances? Also you may want to find out what kind of weight you may be carrying then act accordingly. Good luck.


----------



## Rex27 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello all. Since this is a SITREP thread ill post where I am at at this particular time. First, package is almost complete. once I see the specialist for the only bump in the road I have and get cleared, i will be a couple signatures away from turning it in. Physical fitness wise, my Marine Corps PFT scores are: 20 Pull ups, 95 crunches, and about 2130 run time average. My last 12 mile ruck was a 2:49 . Damn sock change. Anyway, my swimming does need work, but I am about 5 months out. As of October first, Im going to start the insanity program, which I will complete before December. Then I will ease back into a couple more rucks and probably start a crossfit regimen for the final 2 months until A&S. I was told by a couple guys that rucking all the time is bad for you, so im gonna take a month or two and just do a couple 5 mile rucks, and maybe a 12, until late December. Then I'll gear back up until I get close to A&S date. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rex27 (Sep 12, 2012)

*I'll, and I. I apologize for the spelling/grammar mistake.


----------



## Etype (Sep 12, 2012)

You change socks on a 12 miler?
Get some better socks and condition those feet. A 12 miler shouldn't give your feet much trouble at all, especially if you are gearing up for selection. You'll be doing at least 12 miles everyday. You'll have time to change your socks, but you'll have to give up something else- like eating.


----------



## Rex27 (Sep 12, 2012)

They really didnt give me much trouble, I was just advised to try a sock change. I also read it in "Get Selected!", so I figured I'd try one. I have good rucking socks, but I only had one pair, so on the sock change, I just changed into some pt socks with boot socks over them. Didn't help. My mile times were about 13 per up until the sock change. so if I hadnt done the change I'd probably have finished around 2:35-2:40. Not too much better, I know.


----------



## Rex27 (Sep 12, 2012)

I've purchased another pair if those good socks already. How many pairs would you suggest I bring?


----------



## CDG (Sep 12, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> What are your ruck march distances? Also you may want to find out what kind of weight you may be carrying then act accordingly. Good luck.


 
I think 4 miles with 35# and then again with 55#, both under an hour.  We did a 6-miler with 35# this weekend and that took me about 70:00.  I ran a little more than I really wanted to, but I wanted to make a good first impression.  I am not too worried about the rucks as I was already doing a good amount of rucking when I was still trying to go SF in the Army Guard.


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ranger hopefuls, take a second and check out the Mentor Program up at the top of the page.


----------



## Lefty375 (Sep 13, 2012)

RAGE275 said:


> Ranger hopefuls, take a second and check out the Mentor Program up at the top of the page.


 
Thanks for giving us a home.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Sep 19, 2012)

Checking in from my bunk. I turn blue tomorrow morning and graduate from OSUT this Friday.


----------



## Lefty375 (Sep 20, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Checking in from my bunk. I turn blue tomorrow morning and graduate from OSUT this Friday.


 
Awesome. Never quit.


----------



## Etype (Sep 20, 2012)

lucky l3fty said:


> Awesome. Never quit.


There was a guy with "never quit" tattooed on his arm in the q-course with me, he quit.


----------



## Lefty375 (Sep 20, 2012)

Etype said:


> There was a guy with "never quit" tattooed on his arm in the q-course with me, he quit.


 
Wow.....well now he has a memory to go with the tattoo. Why would you quit in the Q- Course? I have heard SUT is supposed to a mini ranger school of sorts (sorry if I'm wrong) but it seems like you already went so far....


----------



## CDG (Sep 20, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Checking in from my bunk. I turn blue tomorrow morning and graduate from OSUT this Friday.


 
Congratulations dude!


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 20, 2012)

lucky l3fty said:


> Wow.....well now he has a memory to go with the tattoo. Why would you quit in the Q- Course? I have heard SUT is supposed to a mini Ranger school of sorts (sorry if I'm wrong) but it seems like you already went so far....


Psssh, I see status updates from my buddy in language at the moment contemplating suicide.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Sep 21, 2012)

I graduated from OSUT today and now I'm on the bus headed to airborne for in-processing. One step down time to take on the next.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 21, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> I graduated from OSUT today and now I'm on the bus headed to airborne for in-processing. One step down time to take on the next.


 Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 21, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


Freeeeeedddoooommmm! Airborne was the best time ever for a Private fresh out of the prison that is Sand Hill.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Sep 21, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> Freeeeeedddoooommmm! Airborne was the best time ever for a Private fresh out of the prison that is Sand Hill.


 
Im feeling that way already haha.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 22, 2012)

How was Sand Hill in August?


----------



## Tropicana98 (Sep 22, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> How was Sand Hill in August?


 
Hell on earth PB. June and July were the same way, one of the other companies had to come back early from FTX without completing it because they had so many heat casualties.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Sep 22, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> I graduated from OSUT today and now I'm on the bus headed to airborne for in-processing. One step down time to take on the next.


 
Make sure you continue to PT, Airborne PT is a joke. My roommate was a PJ cone and we kept each other motivated to work out when we were released for the day. Find yourself some motivated individuals and stay away from any life sucking quitters.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 22, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> How was Sand Hill in August?


 
Not as bad as Harmony Church in July...  in WWII barracks ...  but damn did those floors shine.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Sep 22, 2012)

275ANGER! said:


> Make sure you continue to PT, Airborne PT is a joke. My roommate was a PJ cone and we kept each other motivated to work out when we were released for the day. Find yourself some motivated individuals and stay away from any life sucking quitters.


 
Roger that. I've got a good group of guys to work out with headed to SOPC after graduation, a fair number of them actually wanted orders to RASP but were unable to switch.


----------



## TB1077 (Sep 23, 2012)

Journey starts for me tomorrow at 0900.  Looks like I will be in 30th AG for almost 2 weeks, so other than that I'm pretty pumped.  Just wanted to thank everyone for the great insight to this point.


----------



## is friday (Oct 6, 2012)

I finished the first week of BRC. I've puked 2-3x's a day, nearly blacked out numerous times, etc. I've been trying to absorb all of the good mentorship given by the instructors and apply it--all of the core skills that I'll be using in the course are drastically improving. My shoulder has been holding up and actually getting better. I sprained my foot last week but I took care of it and it's not a problem now, thankfully. I'm very excited to continue on and compete for Honor Graduate.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm headed into jump week here at BAC. It's been pretty easy except the slow ass running is torture I'm just lookin forward to jumping and getting on to pre-RASP. 

Ps. The SLT sucks.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> I'm headed into jump week here at BAC. It's been pretty easy except the slow ass running is torture I'm just lookin forward to jumping and getting on to pre-RASP.
> 
> Ps. The SLT sucks.


 Bahahahha. Get out there and stand on the wires, leg. BAC is 4 days of training packed into 3 weeks of time.



Tropicana98 said:


> Roger that. I've got a good group of guys to work out with headed to SOPC after graduation, a fair number of them actually wanted orders to RASP but were unable to switch.


 
Find some of the PJ cones there and take them with you.


----------



## C7 (Oct 12, 2012)

TB1077 said:


> Don't give up on it until every option has been taken away. Just in my case it was amazing how many rumors came up and were shot down in the process. Especially the B point you brought up. It might have been easier for someone to say they were non-selected due to a DUI than because they weren't SF material (of course I don't know, but that could be believable). I freaked out when I read that the max age for the REP-63 went from 35 down to 30 (to match the 18X contract) about a week before my physical. After calls and emails to every contact I had, it was proven to be untrue. And I read this change on the National Guard forum posted by the resident SF qualified moderator.
> 
> Have you looked to see if 19th Group might be a little easier to get in the door with? I had heard that 19th (especially in Texas) had more openings so maybe they would be a little more willing to deal with waivers (once again I clarify that I don't know, just throwing ideas out there).


 
Did the max age change for 18x contracts from 35yoa to 30?


----------



## C7 (Oct 12, 2012)

I apologize for my last post without doing a search on internet.  According to the NG site, looks like the 35yoa max age, no prior service, is still in effect.  Unless the NG website has not been updated to reflect the current requirements.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 12, 2012)

C7, go post an Intro in the Introductions thread. Site rules. Make it happen.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm no longer a leg, now I'm a 5 jump chump. I got my wings this morning and now I'm in hold at airborne waiting to get picked up for pre-RASP Tuesday.


----------



## C7 (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats, Tropicana!


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 12, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> I'm no longer a leg, now I'm a 5 jump chump. I got my wings this morning and now I'm in hold at airborne waiting to get picked up for pre-RASP Tuesday.


Kill it


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 16, 2012)

Processed in today. I'll be in pre-RASP for about 4 weeks and then I'll class up as RASP class 2-13.


----------



## Servimus (Oct 19, 2012)

Never had any indication in my life prior to today that I had a color vision deficiency. I see all colors fine, but apparently not well enough to pass the PIP. I've had a few hurdles in my path towards my goal and I've always been able to find a work-around. Unfortunately no matter how resourceful I am, nor how dedicated I am I can't change the way my eyes work. 20/20, both eyes, passed the RED/GREEN test, high ASVAB, perfect physical, been rucking, PT'ing per Get Selected and SORB advice, but the PIP fucked me. I would have much rather preferred a med drop in selection or something that showed that I tried and failed than this. 

If anyone is aware of anything that might somehow fix anything related to this problem, please let me know.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 22, 2012)

Finished the first week of pre-RASP there's a lot of good PT here. Sgt. ***(one legged PSG) led us on a 4 mile ruck for PT last week and it was awesome to see a legendary guy like that so early on in my time behind the fence. We have also lost something like 10-12 dudes from my class.


----------



## Servimus (Oct 22, 2012)

Got an exception and signed my 18x.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 22, 2012)

Servimus said:


> Got an exception and signed my 18x.


 
Great news. Now for the hard part.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Finished the first week of pre-RASP there's a lot of good PT here. Sgt. ***(one legged PSG) led us on a 4 mile ruck for PT last week and it was awesome to see a legendary guy like that so early on in my time behind the fence. We have also lost something like 10-12 dudes from my class.


 
Make sure you are taking advantage of your time off to study and get extra pt or active recovery in. It won't matter too much how good you are at PT if you get med dropped for an over-use injury or you fail one of the written tests. I know you see the guys who don't take advantage of the time off, don't be one of them.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 22, 2012)

Servimus said:


> Got an exception and signed my 18x.



My buddies checked in to SOPC/SFPC, told me they had a nice welcoming party for them.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 22, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Make sure you are taking advantage of your time off to study and get extra pt or active recovery in. It won't matter too much how good you are at PT if you get med dropped for an over-use injury or you fail one of the written tests. I know you see the guys who don't take advantage of the time off, don't be one of them.


 
Roger that. After we are released I usually eat again and take a nap to recharge then head to Audie Murphy for another workout. I haven't been able to study much other than the creed, I have it down verbatim. We are heading out to Cole Range this week to Land Nav with the RASP 2 class so ill make sure to pay extra attention during that.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 22, 2012)

PreHab!!


----------



## Brian1/75 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Roger that. After we are released I usually eat again and take a nap to recharge then head to Audie Murphy for another workout. I haven't been able to study much other than the creed, I have it down verbatim. We are heading out to Cole Range this week to Land Nav with the RASP 2 class so ill make sure to pay extra attention during that.


Land nav...that's good shit. Not all that long ago you'd been shoveling dirt and picking up trash in preparation for RIP/RASP and Battalion.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 23, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> Land nav...that's good shit. Not all that long ago you'd been shoveling dirt and picking up trash in preparation for RIP/RASP and Battalion.



Only worldwide gets detailed to that now.


----------



## Servimus (Oct 23, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> Great news. Now for the hard part.


I'm just grateful I get a shot at the hard part. Now to make sure I don't waste this opportunity.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 23, 2012)

Servimus said:


> Got an exception and signed my 18x.


 
That should be your last exception.  Time to meet the standard or not.

Go do PT.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 23, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> PreHab!!



Im thinking mobilitywod.com is gonna become a good friend of mine.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 23, 2012)

And get yourself a foam roller yesterday if you don't already have one.


----------



## Seajack (Oct 29, 2012)

Going to MEPS this week. About damn time. For those who don't know, Navy EOD is the plan.

Question: Wanted to join an MMA gym with some friends for the last year I'll be home. Good idea to have fun and stay in shape, or is the injury risk not worth it? If I get another concussion, I would be concerned about being fucked.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 29, 2012)

Better/Safer ways to stay in shape.  
MA/SOFWOD/CF etc...  SOFWOD is very selection based with a lot of swimming thrown in.  They would get my vote.
Just my 2 pennies...


----------



## Tropicana98 (Nov 15, 2012)

I get turned over to the cadre tomorrow and we start phase 1 of RASP on Monday. Next SITREP will be after Cole Range and we hit phase 2. It's time.


----------



## ProPatria (Nov 15, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 15, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> I get turned over to the cadre tomorrow and we start phase 1 of RASP on Monday. Next SITREP will be after Cole Range and we hit phase 2. It's time.


Good luck!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't fucking quit.
Can anyone chime in as to whether or not he'll be spending Thanksgiving in the suck?


----------



## Tropicana98 (Nov 15, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Don't fucking quit.
> Can anyone chime in as to whether or not he'll be spending Thanksgiving in the suck?


 
I can actually haha. They gave us all pass for thanksgiving so Week 1 will be short then we come back and go to Cole Range Week 2.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 15, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> I can actually haha. They gave us all pass for thanksgiving so Week 1 will be short then we come back and go to Cole Range Week 2.


When things get rough, just hum the theme to "Rocky" or the tune to Eminems "Till I Collapse"- its a well known fact that's what got the Spartans through Thermopalye... 

In all seriousness, good luck. You probably don't need it as you've been prepping this whole time- you'll kick ass dude.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't want to deter from the original thread, so I thought I'd post this in here.  Seemed like the next best place.
For all you wanna-bes, I hope you've read THIS THREAD and given some serious thought as to what it means and how it could relate to you and your potential future jobs.  
Put your name in the title and think about that.  Or, put yourself in x_sf_med's shoes.  When is the last time you had to drop everything to go take care of a wounded Brother in arms, like he did?  I'm sure it wasn't even a second thought for him.  
I'm not really sure what else to say, so I guess I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## is friday (Nov 15, 2012)

We get some time off for Thanksgiving just like the rest of the Marine Corps, thankfully. It's gonna suck afterward.


----------



## Jay (Nov 20, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> I can actually haha. They gave us all pass for thanksgiving so Week 1 will be short then we come back and go to Cole Range Week 2.


 
Let me know if when you get time off base, I live in Atlanta, you're welcome to come chill, grab a beer or whatever. Good luck in RASP buddy, it's been a long time coming!


----------



## Brian1/75 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good luck. I kind of wish I was doing it for the first time again. The excitement of doing something new, testing yourself in ways you've never been tested again, the possibility of serving with a unit that you read books about...however I would never want to be a Private again.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm home for Thanksgiving we started with 136 and left for pass with 119...I'm one of the 119. Cole Range when we get back.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 22, 2012)

Good shit mate, smash it.


----------



## Lefty375 (Nov 26, 2012)

Back on active duty as of today. I have a year on station before I can go to RASP.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 26, 2012)

lucky l3fty said:


> Back on active duty as of today. I have a year on station before I can go to RASP.


Good shit!


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 26, 2012)

lucky l3fty said:


> Back on active duty as of today. I have a year on station before I can go to RASP.


How does it feel to be back?


----------



## Lefty375 (Nov 26, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> How does it feel to be back?



I'm so focused man. It has taken me like a year to get back, and while it sucks I won't directly be able to get a shot at RASP, I'm going to make the best of it. It's a great feeling, but it's also like I'm at do or die time now. I have a "second chance at life" per say.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 26, 2012)

lucky l3fty said:


> I'm so focused man. It has taken me like a year to get back, and while it sucks I won't directly be able to get a shot at RASP, I'm going to make the best of it. It's a great feeling, but it's also like I'm at do or die time now. I have a "second chance at life" per say.


Goo shit man.  You've got a bunch of time to prepare to get in there and knock this shit out of the park.

Also, for future reference its "per se".


----------



## Lefty375 (Nov 26, 2012)

On iPhone lol sorry didn't notice


----------



## Seajack (Nov 28, 2012)

After many setbacks, I'm headed down to MEPS tomorrow. About time.


----------



## Seajack (Nov 29, 2012)

Passed through without issue. Picked up a Corpsman contract and will take my PST for EOD this month. Things are off to a great start!


----------



## Locksteady (Nov 30, 2012)

Seajack said:


> Passed through without issue. Picked up a Corpsman contract and will take my PST for EOD this month. Things are off to a great start!


 Is this an unofficial, 'courtesy' PST for your own interest/gauge, or is there a more official reason that they are having a DEP poolee with a Corpsman contract take a SPECWAR PST, and more specifically for the EOD rating?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 30, 2012)

Locksteady said:


> Is this an unofficial, 'courtesy' PST for your own interest/gauge, or is there a more official reason that they are having a DEP poolee with a Corpsman contract take a SPECWAR PST, and more specifically for the EOD rating?


That's how you get an NSO/NSW contract.  You have to sign on with a "big Navy" job at MEPS, then obtain your NSO/NSW contract through passing the PST, and not being a shit bag.


----------



## Locksteady (Nov 30, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> That's how you get an NSO/NSW contract. You have to sign on with a "big Navy" job at MEPS, then obtain your NSO/NSW contract through passing the PST, and not being a shit bag.


 That makes sense.  Thanks for the breakdown.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cole Range...check. We lost 26 guys the first day there and actually 29 the first day because 3 VW'd before the ruck out there. My class started with 136 and now we are down to 87. On to week 3.


----------



## Lefty375 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Cole Range...check. We lost 26 guys the first day there and actually 29 the first day because 3 VW'd before the ruck out there. My class started with 136 and now we are down to 87. On to week 3.



Keep at it bro.


----------



## ASUlaxman (Nov 30, 2012)

Just graduated bct today, heading to The airport around midnight and then off to fort sam houston to start the next step. I'm extremely motivated to get to where I wanna be. I scored a 274 on the first pft and worked my way up to a 292 on the final pft, I plan on maxing it within the next month. I'm doing my best to put myself in a position to be successful and get that rasp slot. One of the things I've realized here is that Everyone and there mom wants to be a Ranger but no one is willing to put the work in to get a rasp slot or keep the one they already have. All in all bct was a good experience, But I'm glad to get outta here!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 30, 2012)

ASUlaxman said:


> Just graduated bct today, heading to The airport around midnight and then off to fort sam houston to start the next step. I'm extremely motivated to get to where I wanna be. I scored a 274 on the first pft and worked my way up to a 292 on the final pft, I plan on maxing it within the next month. I'm doing my best to put myself in a position to be successful and get that rasp slot. One of the things I've realized here is that Everyone and there mom wants to be a Ranger but no one is willing to put the work in to get a rasp slot or keep the one they already have. All in all bct was a good experience, But I'm glad to get outta here!


 
Enjoy Ft. Sam but stay outta trouble!  Good luck on getting RASP.


----------



## dknob (Nov 30, 2012)

jesus christ I remember when Tropicana would PM me random questions about CAG and this and that going back 2 years.

get some


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 30, 2012)

dknob said:


> jesus christ I remember when Tropicana would PM me random questions about CAG and this and that going back 2 years.
> 
> get some


 

Pretty soon he's going to have to change that "100% fail" avatar to "100% Badass."


----------



## MOTOMETO (Dec 1, 2012)

Tropicana this is some real moto stuff man. You started this thread when you were still in college and you got to this point. I admire your consistency and dedication brother. I wish you the best of luck in your future endeavors, stay moto.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Dec 1, 2012)

dknob said:


> jesus christ I remember when Tropicana would PM me random questions about CAG and this and that going back 2 years.
> 
> get some


 
Yeah I've gone back and looked at some of my posts on here from awhile back...:wall:


----------



## Seajack (Dec 1, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Yeah I've gone back and looked at some of my posts on here from awhile back...:wall:


I think a lot of us prospects have grown up and become significantly better educated on our aspirations since joining SS. Just another reason why this site is awesome and invaluable to those who take what's been advised on here to heart.


----------



## dknob (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't worry I did the same thing when I was a DEPer at AR.com


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 2, 2012)

That's awesome @Tropicana98- you're an inspiration dude! Keep at it! 



Seajack said:


> I think a lot of us prospects have grown up and become significantly better educated on our aspirations since joining SS. Just another reason why this site is awesome and invaluable to those who take what's been advised on here to heart.



I epicly failed my first few weeks here. The fail is so strong with those posts, I doubt I'll ever look through them... Even as a SEAL lol. The Shame is too great


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 2, 2012)

Participated in the A/5/19th SFRE over the weekend.  Didn't make it.  The long-short of it was that I was pretty much unprepared for an Army-style PFT and quick succession of events.  I'd like to thank the Cadre who put on the event for being incredibly professional.  I'll see you again in May!


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 2, 2012)

DasBoot said:


> That's awesome @Tropicana98- you're an inspiration dude! Keep at it!
> 
> 
> 
> I epicly failed my first few weeks here. The fail is so strong with those posts, I doubt I'll ever look through them... Even as a SEAL lol. The Shame is too great


 
You know what the funny thing is though, I don't think many people other than you remember it.  ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 2, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Participated in the A/5/19th SFRE over the weekend. Didn't make it. The long-short of it was that I was pretty much unprepared for an Army-style PFT and quick succession of events. I'd like to thank the Cadre who put on the event for being incredibly professional. I'll see you again in May!


Sorry to hear that, at least you know what to expect now.

Have you looked at the CA ANG for a PJ slot (or 125STS in Oregon?)


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 2, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Sorry to hear that, at least you know what to expect now.


Exactly. I have a much better idea of what's in store. I had totally prepared for the wrong stuff for this event, even to the most innocuous detail. For instance, my ruck was completely packed and set up and ready, but I missed simple stuff like a blanket and pillow (and lost a lot of quality sleep because of that).

Really, what I'm most thankful for is that the 19th group gave me a fucking shot at it. If you've read my stickied thread in the SOF Prep forum, nobody even gave me a chance to prove myself before. This time, this prior Marine nobody got just as much as chance as the super CANG infantry PT studs that also showed up. For that I am most thankful.

Trying out for PJ briefly crossed my mind, and while they're certainly very brave men with an important mission, that mission doesn't appeal to me as much as the SF mission sets do. CCT also sounded fun but they have no ANG units in California.


----------



## Lefty375 (Dec 3, 2012)

Signed up for SFAS class 7-13. PT test in Feb, and class starts April 1st. I realize I said I wanted a shot at RASP, but today I was being thrown a shit ton of questions about why I got back in "their army" by some NCO's. Pretty much they were like, so what happens when you go to Korea in 6 months? I said I don't know.....then just went down the the SF Recruiting office. I fixed that problem. I have already been training for RASP, and I finished Arabic 1 in college.

I had originally asked about SF, and switched to wanting to go Ranger a while back. From what I understand there are places to do strictly DA stuff later on. No matter what I just want to be around people who want to be there. I do feel dumb because I flip flopped around a lot, but it's time to put up or shut up.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Dec 6, 2012)

We crossed into phase 2 today(get our phones back, get off restriction, etc.) The class in front of us graduated today which was pretty cool to see how excited they were when they got back to the barracks berets and all. We also started the day with an 8 mile cadre led forced march...good times haha.


----------



## CDG (Dec 18, 2012)

I received my dates for TACP school today.  Early February.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 18, 2012)

CDG said:


> I received my dates for TACP school today. Early February.


 
Congratulations CDG! Give it hell and all you got.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 18, 2012)

CDG said:


> I received my dates for TACP school today. Early February.


Awesome news brother!


----------



## Lefty375 (Dec 18, 2012)

CDG said:


> I received my dates for TACP school today. Early February.


 
Awesome bro!


----------



## Red-Dot (Dec 18, 2012)

CDG said:


> I received my dates for TACP school today. Early February.


 
Make us proud....square away your order of exercises right away and save yourself some pushups!!!  Keep me updated.


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 18, 2012)

Motivating to read this thread.


----------



## Seajack (Dec 18, 2012)

Passed my first EOD PST. Didn't make it into the draft, but that will come with improving scores. Push ups and sit ups were my poorer area, only in the 50's. Everything else was competitive.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 18, 2012)

Seajack said:


> Passed my first EOD PST. Didn't make it into the draft, but that will come with improving scores. Push ups and sit ups were my poorer area, only in the 50's. Everything else was competitive.


Don't sweat it, plenty more drafts to be had. 60+ in the push/sit will get you a contract. 70-80 in both is where you want to be when you show up at boot camp.
At the end of the day though, it's just the PST...


----------



## Seajack (Dec 18, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Don't sweat it, plenty more drafts to be had. 60+ in the push/sit will get you a contract. 70-80 in both is where you want to be when you show up at boot camp.
> At the end of the day though, it's just the PST...


All my friends that have left on a contract have had at least 90. I knew I knew I wouldn't qualify the first time though. Most guys I know have taken it 3-4 times before picking it up. My swim time was an 8:14, and run was 10 flat and I can even get those down more if I bust my ass. I'll have it in the bag next month, I swear it.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 18, 2012)

Seajack said:


> All my friends that have left on a contract have had at least 90. I knew I knew I wouldn't qualify the first time though. Most guys I know have taken it 3-4 times before picking it up. My swim time was an 8:14, and run was 10 flat and I can even get those down more if I bust my ass. I'll have it in the bag next month, I swear it.


I never broke 60 push ups in DEP, after I got my contract or while in Coronado. Maintain your swim and run time and work on increasing your calisthenics. Don't lose site of the big picture though. Keep up the good work.

ETA: My very first PST scores are around here somewhere.  Take a look at those if you want to do some comparing.  :dead:  <-- Don't think I've seen that one used yet.


----------



## Seajack (Dec 18, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I never broke 60 push ups in DEP, after I got my contract or while in Coronado. Maintain your swim and run time and work on increasing your calisthenics. Don't lose site of the big picture though. Keep up the good work.


I don't understand why I struggle with push ups. Gonna grab a weighted vest and really focus on them these next two weeks. I can get at least 20 pull ups, no problem.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Dec 19, 2012)

Finished up week 4 last week with a jump into our 10 miler. This week the focus has been "Christmas exodus prep" so we have just inventoried and checked in equipment. We will knock out weeks 5-8 when we get back, a new 1SG is coming in and is gonna speak with us tomorrow so that should be pretty cool.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 19, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Finished up week 4 last week with a jump into our 10 miler. This week the focus has been "Christmas exodus prep" so we have just inventoried and checked in equipment. We will knock out weeks 5-8 when we get back, a new 1SG is coming in and is gonna speak with us tomorrow so that should be pretty cool.


Unless he tells you all you're going to get your dicks kicked off even harder after the holidays.


----------



## is friday (Dec 20, 2012)

I ended up getting in trouble and losing my opportunity to become a Reconnaissance Man. I am thoroughly disappointed in myself. Fortunately for me I was not NJP'd. I'll be spending the 3 years I have left in the Marines as a regular ol' grunt. Right now I am focused on being successful where I am so that I can keep my doors open. My command is ecstatic to have me back despite the unfortunate circumstances.

I'm uncertain of my future. MARSOC isn't taking guys with my TIG. Recon is no longer an option. Maybe in 3 years I might try out for Army SF but that's not my 25m target.

I would like to pass onto you other hopefuls: Mind your regulations. Nothing is worth more than your passion, dreams, or ambitions. Stay motivated.


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 20, 2012)

is friday said:


> I ended up getting in trouble and losing my opportunity to become a Reconnaissance Man. I am thoroughly disappointed in myself. Fortunately for me I was not NJP'd. I'll be spending the 3 years I have left in the Marines as a regular ol' grunt. Right now I am focused on being successful where I am so that I can keep my doors open. My command is ecstatic to have me back despite the unfortunate circumstances.
> 
> I'm uncertain of my future. MARSOC isn't taking guys with my TIG. Recon is no longer an option. Maybe in 3 years I might try out for Army SF but that's not my 25m target.
> 
> I would like to pass onto you other hopefuls: Mind your regulations. Nothing is worth more than your passion, dreams, or ambitions. Stay motivated.


 Best of luck in the future.  Did it have anything to do with being out of bounds on liberty, and/or perhaps alcohol?  Tis the season.


----------



## walra107 (Dec 20, 2012)

is friday said:


> I ended up getting in trouble and losing my opportunity to become a Reconnaissance Man. I am thoroughly disappointed in myself. Fortunately for me I was not NJP'd. I'll be spending the 3 years I have left in the Marines as a regular ol' grunt. Right now I am focused on being successful where I am so that I can keep my doors open. My command is ecstatic to have me back despite the unfortunate circumstances.
> 
> I'm uncertain of my future. MARSOC isn't taking guys with my TIG. Recon is no longer an option. Maybe in 3 years I might try out for Army SF but that's not my 25m target.
> 
> I would like to pass onto you other hopefuls: Mind your regulations. Nothing is worth more than your passion, dreams, or ambitions. Stay motivated.


 
Best of luck Friday, Thanks for the wisdom and advice. Stay motivated!


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 20, 2012)

Ladies, Murphy will come in the form of injury and infractions. Try and prevent both.

Discipline, ladies, discipline.

Is Friday, thanks for being honest. Learn from this, hang tough. The instructors like to see folks overcoming adversity. That is what we do!


----------



## TB1077 (Dec 24, 2012)

Home for holiday block leave.  Three weeks (including one week of a presumably cold FTX) until graduation.  Then it sounds like about 1-2 weeks of airborne hold.  Enjoying a little time away from Ft. Benning with family and friends.  If anyone has any questions about OSUT, I'd be happy to answer them.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 25, 2012)

Congrats TB! Keep your nose clean on break and enjoy your time off!!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Dec 25, 2012)

TB1077 said:


> Home for holiday block leave. Three weeks (including one week of a presumably cold FTX) until graduation. Then it sounds like about 1-2 weeks of airborne hold. Enjoying a little time away from Ft. Benning with family and friends. If anyone has any questions about OSUT, I'd be happy to answer them. Merry Christmas!


 
If things are still the same when I left you shouldn't have to worry about being in hold since you enlisted with a "special" contract. Like 99% of the dudes in my company were direct ships, and my company was one of the ones that grouped all special operations contracts together(100+ 18x contracts). Things always change but you shouldn't have to wait 2 weeks bro. Keep it up btw you'll kill it.


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 25, 2012)

BTW, Merry Christmas and keep up the good work, fellas.


----------



## TB1077 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks guys.  The hold info came from our Battalion CO about a week ago.  With that said, the SF liaison made it seem like we would start immediately.  No biggie either way.  I'll just be glad to be done with OSUT, especially going through this at my age.  And not to worry RB, I am following your advice 100%.

Our company of 220, before med-drops and quitters, had 119 18X's and around 5-6 Opt 40's.  We also picked up a couple of X-rays that rolled over from different companies due to med issues.

Tropicana, incoming pm.

And Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Dec 26, 2012)

TB1077 said:


> Thanks guys. The hold info came from our Battalion CO about a week ago. With that said, the SF liaison made it seem like we would start immediately. No biggie either way. I'll just be glad to be done with OSUT, especially going through this at my age. And not to worry RB, I am following your advice 100%.
> 
> Our company of 220, before med-drops and quitters, had 119 18X's and around 5-6 Opt 40's. We also picked up a couple of X-rays that rolled over from different companies due to med issues.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds just like my company. Only difference is we had like 9 opt. 40s with 3 of us actually gettting to RASP. I'd be shocked if you weren't a direct ship to ABN.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 26, 2012)

TB1077 said:


> Thanks guys. The hold info came from our Battalion CO about a week ago. With that said, the SF liaison made it seem like we would start immediately. No biggie either way. I'll just be glad to be done with OSUT, especially going through this at my age. And not to worry RB, I am following your advice 100%.
> 
> Our company of 220, before med-drops and quitters, had 119 18X's and around 5-6 Opt 40's. We also picked up a couple of X-rays that rolled over from different companies due to med issues.
> 
> ...


Do some PT while at home. Keep focused on your goals.


----------



## RyanSC (Dec 26, 2012)

I've been following the site for a few years now but haven't done much in posting.  I'm prior-service Army and switched over to the Air Force to become a SOWT.  I graduated the CCT/SOWT Selection Course a couple weeks ago and will be heading down to Keesler after New Years for weather school.  I'm looking forward to the challenging pipeline and the job that follows!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 17, 2013)

Finished week 5(finally). We knocked out our 12 miler this morning and then just turned in weapons and got a few classes covering the next few weeks. I also was appointed class leader by the cadre so I've been doing that this week as well.


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 17, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Finished week 5(finally). We knocked out our 12 miler this morning and then just turned in weapons and got a few classes covering the next few weeks. I also was appointed class leader by the cadre so I've been doing that this week as well.


Awesome man. Keep it up.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 18, 2013)

RyanSC said:


> I've been following the site for a few years now but haven't done much in posting. I'm prior-service Army and switched over to the Air Force to become a SOWT. I graduated the CCT/SOWT Selection Course a couple weeks ago and will be heading down to Keesler after New Years for weather school. I'm looking forward to the challenging pipeline and the job that follows!


Awesome.
Weather School sucks balls, and you days will be longer then the other students.
Just remember, quitting means you stay in the AF as a plain jane weather geek, going to a hub (think of the hub as a vampire, and your neck as a target of opportunity).

They will go to shit holes, and you will go to Ft Walton Beach, FL.

Never quit.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 18, 2013)

Linked up with rrd42(congratulations on being selected) earlier in fall and got everything submitted for my MARSOC package. I've been confirmed for ASPOC 02-13 as of last week.

I spoke with him a couple weeks ago at drill on what to work on and have been grinding. During drill last April I lost 30lbs after a trip to the ER, and checked in again 2 weeks ago for a corneal abrasion(swim qual and dirty Marines). My main goal right now is to not get hospitalized anymore and work on rucking.


----------



## walra107 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hillclimb said:


> My main goal right now is to not get hospitalized anymore and work on rucking.


 
Lol, keep aiming high! jk, Goodluck and congrats on getting confirmed to ASPOC!


----------



## Jay (Jan 20, 2013)

Going to MEPS 28Jan13. Hoping to get a 68w Option 40 contract.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 20, 2013)

Jay said:


> Going to MEPS 28Jan13. Hoping to get a 68w Option 40 contract.


Have fun big guy. Should be a LOVELY summer at Ft Sam Houston.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 20, 2013)

Jay said:


> Going to MEPS 28Jan13. Hoping to get a 68w Option 40 contract.


Get or go home?
or are you going to take what MEPS offers?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 20, 2013)

I am very proud to see the progress of all of you.  Well done.


----------



## Jay (Jan 20, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Get or go home?
> or are you going to take what MEPS offers?


 
I'm hoping for that contract, but I am going to weigh options. There are no promises obviously, honestly I'm just happy to be going in the first place. I'm excited regardless. 



amlove21 said:


> Have fun big guy. Should be a LOVELY summer at Ft Sam Houston.


 
I am absolutely ecstatic about being in San Antonio in the dead of summer....pause...not. Honestly, I'll be thankful for the opportunity to swear in, let alone go to the AIT of my choosing.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep in mind that 68W opt 40 contracts are rarely out there, the Regiment primarily recruits its medics out of AIT now, so that they can look at your performance there and gauge your medical aptitude for going on to something like SOCM. Just something to keep in mind. If you want to go that route, and 68W opt 40 isn't available, then 68W opt 4, or even just a 68W by itself are all good options, provided your willing to EARN your spot at RASP.

If none of those are available, and your primary goal is to be in Regiment, then 11x and 13F are good choices as well. Any intel job in the 75th is usually a good grab as well. Oh, and 25C/U...if your into that kinda thing.

If you are not dead set on the 75th, then of course 18x is a good grab, as well as 89D and 35P both are good jobs that come with great benefits (actually, the best that are available right now) as well as great training.

Don't be a retard at MEPS, and also don't be overwhelmed by the pressure to enlist while there. Make sure you are polite, respectful, but also let them know what your intentions are. Unless you want to be a cook, then don't let them talk you into a 92G w/ opt 40 telling you "hey man, its a foot in the door, you'll still be a Ranger". Remember, in the 75th there are basically four MOS's that go out on target regularly: 11B/C, 13F, 68W, and 25C/U. The other MOS's will get to go out every now and again, but not with any regularity.

Just figure out what your goal is while in the Army, and why (specifically). If you want some feedback on here, then feel free to bounce it off of us so you aren't making life altering decisions based on false pretenses.


----------



## Jay (Jan 21, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Keep in mind that 68W opt 40 contracts are rarely out there, the Regiment primarily recruits its medics out of AIT now, so that they can look at your performance there and gauge your medical aptitude for going on to something like SOCM. Just something to keep in mind. If you want to go that route, and 68W opt 40 isn't available, then 68W opt 4, or even just a 68W by itself are all good options, provided your willing to EARN your spot at RASP.
> 
> If none of those are available, and your primary goal is to be in Regiment, then 11x and 13F are good choices as well. Any intel job in the 75th is usually a good grab as well. Oh, and 25C/U...if your into that kinda thing.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the response! My recruiter said 68w option 40 is highly unlikely but has occurred and 68w option 4 is much more realistic(which is by no means a bad route). I want a shot at the Regiment. I'm not one to settle but I won't balk at a potential great career. I'm going in with the understanding that nothing is promised an everything must be earned. My recruiter said exactly what you did basically saying you'll have the opportunity to volunteer when in AIT, but I've been cautious and taken everything anyone has said with a grain of salt. I was a bit nervous thinking it was just him hearding me in. So I greatly appreciate the information, it makes me feel a lot better about it. I absolutely want to be a medic and I want to be with the best out there. In the long run I'd like to work with wounded vets as a physicians assistant or maybe even a doctor, but my objective and current 25m target is to serve via enlisting first then serve again by being around the same kind of people just in a different way. But for now it's MEPS and any other obstacles prior to BCT. 

Thanks Goon, I greatly appreciate the information!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 21, 2013)

Option4=Airborne?


----------



## Jay (Jan 21, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Option4=Airborne?


 
Yes sir, it is.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 21, 2013)

I looked at your intro, and saw that you are currently working in EMS. As long as your PT scores aren't an embarrassment, and you stay out of trouble, you shouldn't have a hard time going to RASP at all, opt. 40 or not.


----------



## Jay (Jan 21, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I looked at your intro, and saw that you are currently working in EMS. As long as your PT scores aren't an embarrassment, and you stay out of trouble, you shouldn't have a hard time going to RASP at all, opt. 40 or not.



Yeah, not worried about EMT so much as paramedic/ATP etc. my fiance is a nurse practitioner and has a lot of study material on what SOCM goes over so were studying together now usually 4 or 5 days a week. I want to get in as much info as possible now. Even if RASP doesn't happen it'll still make me better and prep me for school in the future. 

As far as PT is concerned I always feel that It can always use improvement. I'm currently following military athlete ruck based selection prep and that has helped quite a bit. My Sit-ups best is 78 in 2 min, push-ups is 74 in 2 min and pull-ups is 16 in one minute. My run sucks, 13 min 2 mile. My core and cardio needs serious improvement, overall strength is there. I'm 6'1" 210lbs. If I want to be competitive and succeed I have to step all of it up, of that I have no doubt. I plan to complete the selection prep, taper for 2 weeks with the MA operator sessions then do ranger school prep for 6 weeks. I'm devising a program for AIT now but that is dependent on what I'm allowed to have access to. I know dropping weight will help but im afraid ill lose strength. I'm sure if I laid off the beer it'd fix some of my problems(but its just so damn good!). I eat pretty clean(paleo/Zone) but i usuall have a beer or two a night and with football seasons coming to a close usually several on saturdays and sundays. After the Super Bowl I plan to stop all together until after RASP. 

Ill let ya know how MEPS goes. Very excited!


----------



## goon175 (Jan 22, 2013)

Based on what you said above, you will be good to go, opt 40 or not. If you don't find Regiment, they will find you. Get the best 68W contract you can get, even if it is just 68W, and then volunteer in AIT. I have no doubt they will give you a RASP slot.


----------



## walra107 (Jan 22, 2013)

Head down the road to Parris Island for Boot Camp in less than 5 days, excited and ready to go finally! It's been about a years plus wait. Fully confident in myself, and thanks to everyone's guidance here as well. Hopefully if I stay locked on I'll be trolling tis forum in about 13 weeks. Thanks again, see ya'll soon!

--Walra107


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 22, 2013)

Walra, good luck!  Come back a Marine.  Piece of cake.  My MEPS was out of Syracuse.  Left Ithaca to go MCRD, PI, Plt 1060, 1985.  Do the best in everything and look out for your fellow recruits.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 22, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Finished week 5(finally). We knocked out our 12 miler this morning and then just turned in weapons and got a few classes covering the next few weeks. I also was appointed class leader by the cadre so I've been doing that this week as well.



Did you graduate?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 22, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Did you graduate?


Think he is still a week or two away.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 23, 2013)

Graduation is Feb. 8th.


----------



## Servimus (Jan 23, 2013)

Almost there man. Must be feeling pretty good.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 23, 2013)

Little do they know...this is just the beginning...hehe


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 23, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Graduation is Feb. 8th.


It's not over till it's over; and then it's just the beginning.
Don't quit, or start to slack off.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 23, 2013)

Good job Tropicana! Keep movin forward.


----------



## CDG (Jan 23, 2013)

Keep your head straight, Tropicana98.  Don't be one of those dudes that gets to within a week or a couple days of graduation and decides to go out and party and then ends up being a story for the next few years of classes.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 23, 2013)

CDG said:


> Keep your head straight, Tropicana98.  Don't be one of those dudes that gets to within a week or a couple days of graduation and decides to go out and party and then ends up being a story for the next few years of classes.


Don't be that guy


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 23, 2013)

walra107 said:


> Head down the road to Parris Island for Boot Camp in less than 5 days, excited and ready to go finally! It's been about a years plus wait. Fully confident in myself, and thanks to everyone's guidance here as well. Hopefully if I stay locked on I'll be trolling tis forum in about 13 weeks. Thanks again, see ya'll soon!
> 
> --Walra107



Walra, you've been on the board long enough to get all the necessary advice and prep you'll need.  Here is something (consider it a gift) that perhaps no one else has offered you though.  If things still work the same as they did, the weekend before graduation you are given the opportunity to visit with parents/friends in uniform.  Without fail, mom and dad can't wait to take their new (almost) Marine for a burger/fries/coke and put some meat on his bones.

Without fail, your drill instructor will "bend and thrust" someone until they puke it up...and someone WILL puke it up.  Also, tell the family and friends...no post cards, no food, nothing through the mail that singles you out.  Follow this advice and I will await a couple good stories of "glad I listened to you" when you get back.

Semper Fi


----------



## TB1077 (Jan 24, 2013)

Turned blue today and graduate tomorrow.  As of now I'm still looking at 1-2 weeks of airborne hold.  Apparently holiday block leave caused some backup.  Looking forward to my 3 days off before heading back to Benning.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 24, 2013)

TB1077 said:


> *Turned blue today* and graduate tomorrow. As of now I'm still looking at 1-2 weeks of airborne hold. Apparently holiday block leave caused some backup. Looking forward to my 3 days off before heading back to Benning.


 
Stop holding your breath and you'll be fine.

Seriously, congratulations.  Do extra PT, it'll pay off.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 24, 2013)

TB1077 said:


> Turned blue today and graduate tomorrow. As of now I'm still looking at 1-2 weeks of airborne hold. Apparently holiday block leave caused some backup. Looking forward to my 3 days off before heading back to Benning.


Hell yes


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 24, 2013)

This is one of my favorite threads on this site.  It is very inspiring to see the progress of our Spearlings (sorry, couldn't come up with a better term on the spot) as they earn their way into the military and into the ranks of SOF.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 25, 2013)

Finished up week 6 today. Did a lot of shooting, ran our final 5 miler yesterday and had a 6 mile ruck run for PT today. Final PT(last critical event) is Monday. We also lost 4 more dudes today. 2 of them to injury and were dropped, the other 2 quit...yes, they quit. 81 out of an original 136 remain.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 25, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Finished up week 6 today. Did a lot of shooting, ran our final 5 miler yesterday and had a 6 mile ruck run for PT today. Final PT(last critical event) is Monday. We also lost 4 more dudes today. 2 of them to injury and were dropped, the other 2 quit...yes, they quit. 81 out of an original 136 remain.


Are you still the class leader?


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 25, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Are you still the class leader?



Yeah still class leader bro.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 25, 2013)

Righteous


----------



## CDG (Jan 26, 2013)

I fly out in the morning to start the Prep Course down in TX. Fuck. Yes.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations CDG! Give it hell, and then some.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy to hear it, brother!  Show them how the Navy does th...oh, wait, maybe you shouldn't.  
Take care and kick ass.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 27, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Finished up week 6 today. Did a lot of shooting, ran our final 5 miler yesterday and had a 6 mile ruck run for PT today. Final PT(last critical event) is Monday. We also lost 4 more dudes today. 2 of them to injury and were dropped, the other 2 quit...yes, they quit. 81 out of an original 136 remain.


 
Smash it mate.

Same goes for you CDG!


----------



## Servimus (Jan 31, 2013)

Enjoying my last few days of freedom with family. Shipping this coming Monday, 2/4. I intend to post updates whenever possible, from Benning to Bragg. 

In the meantime, I can't say enough about how much I appreciate this site and the effort you guys have given to help wannabe's like me and the patience you've had to deal with our frequent, and sometimes dumb, questions. Anyways, I'm feeling great and I'm excited about putting myself to the test and seeing what I can do in these next few months.


----------



## Seajack (Feb 1, 2013)

Take my next PST in two weeks, this one should get me into the draft. I really wish I could have gotten this rolling early, but whatever virus I had really kicked my ass, so I've been working hard to get my act together. Been spending a lot of time in the pool lately. I'll post my scores after the test.  

Also, if there are any other EOD prospects on here, racing kitty recommended me a phenomenal book that I would definitely pass on to anyone else interested in becoming a bomb guy/gal or interested EOD in general. Eight Lives Down by Chris Hunter is great.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 1, 2013)

Wrapped up week 7 today. Passed the final PT test we took on Monday and spent the rest of the week blowing stuff up including some pretty cool non-standard charges. I find out my battalion on Wednesday and don the tan beret Friday.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 1, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Wrapped up week 7 today. Passed the final PT test we took on Monday and spent the rest of the week blowing stuff up including some pretty cool non-standard charges. I find out my battalion on Wednesday and don the tan beret Friday.


Congratulations, don't go full stupid over the weekend.  You've worked too hard to blow it this close to the end.


----------



## Locksteady (Feb 1, 2013)

Outstanding work, Tropicana.  I look forward to seeing your title tag turn green.  Finish strong!


----------



## ProPatria (Feb 1, 2013)

Big congratulations. I knew you worked hard for this and you obviously put the effort forward to see your goals come to fruition.


----------



## Jay (Feb 1, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Wrapped up week 7 today. Passed the final PT test we took on Monday and spent the rest of the week blowing stuff up including some pretty cool non-standard charges. I find out my battalion on Wednesday and don the tan beret Friday.


 
Pumped for ya buddy! Congrats!!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 2, 2013)

This has been one of the most difficult and inspiring threads to keep up with.  Tropicana98 , keep kicking ass.


----------



## TB1077 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Wrapped up week 7 today. Passed the final PT test we took on Monday and spent the rest of the week blowing stuff up including some pretty cool non-standard charges. I find out my battalion on Wednesday and don the tan beret Friday.



Congrats!  Finish strong and enjoy what you have worked so hard for.

I had two fun-filled days of in-processing at 1/507 and take my PT test Monday morning.  Time to learn how to jump out of a perfectly good airplane.


----------



## CDG (Feb 2, 2013)

Prep course complete. We finished with 23 out of 32. Flying out to Hurby today and then the course starts in a few days.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Wrapped up week 7 today. Passed the final PT test we took on Monday and spent the rest of the week blowing stuff up including some pretty cool non-standard charges. I find out my battalion on Wednesday and don the tan beret Friday.


 
After you get settled in, send us a copy of your orders, and it will be our great pleasure to hook you up with Verified SOF.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 2, 2013)

Mara, just for my curiosity, how many folks have turned green in this forum (from a previous color)?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2013)

I can only think of one.  It's a good question.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn, I'd like to see more.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2013)

I skimmed back through this thread and I might have to revise my estimate down.  I'm not sure that anyone has gone from zero to hero in this thread, the one guy I was thinking of made it through the process before this thread started.

This thread and program were kind of  cback0220 's baby though, maybe he or another member have more accurate information.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 2, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Mara, just for my curiosity, how many folks have turned green in this forum (from a previous color)?


 
I can't remember if it was Rage2/75 or 2/75ANGER, but there's a thread here about a guy going from civ to Ranger over the course of about two years. He also went green to red later on 

EDIT: It was RAGE275 and here's his awesome thread http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/prior-service-vet-opt-40-denied.1977/


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, he was the one I was thinking of originally, he was the first of the Spearlings to make it through from start to finish, but his odyssey wasn't captured in this thread.

So it looks like Tropicana98 might be the first.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks.  That story just rocked.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 2, 2013)

Definitely.  Guy had to overcome a lot of adversity to get where he is.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 2, 2013)

I really wished I had something like this forum when I first started out.  It would have saved me some stress, time and my dick wouldn't have so many vibram prints on it from my stepping on it.

All the nay-saying wouldn't have mattered, either.  It would just make me try harder.

I'd like to see some more blue-to-green transitions here.


----------



## Sendero (Feb 2, 2013)

SITREP thread has been awesome recently.  Congratulations to TB1077, CDG, Servimus and Tropicana98.  For enlisting and shipping, others for passing a gate or the culminating final step.  It has been inspiring to read and I wish you all continued success.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 2, 2013)

I figured there was no way CDG would make it without his coffee.


----------



## Jay (Feb 2, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> I'd like to see some more blue-to-green transitions here.


 
Hoping to be one of the next in the group. Having to get a stupid waiver for some medical history and should be good to go in the near future. Hoping to leave in June/July for BCT. Hoping to sign my contract in the next month or so.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for all the support so far this site is awesome and it's the people who frequent this corner of the interwebz who make it that way.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 2, 2013)

See, its a quick process for the babyRangers to make the transition here. All they have is BCT + AIT + 8 weeks of RASP and Shazam! All the other folks have pre-indocs and Indocs and selections and courses and SERE and on and on and on. The timeframe is stretched a bunch!


----------



## goon175 (Feb 3, 2013)

BCT+AIT+Airborne+Pre-RASP+RASP on the short end if you are an 11 series or support guy

BCT+AIT+Airborne+Pre-RASP+RASP+Pre-SOCM+SOCM if you are a medic

BCT+AIT+Airborne+Pre-RASP+RASP+RTO Course for all fire support and commo guys


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 3, 2013)

goon175 said:


> BCT+AIT+Airborne+Pre-RASP+RASP on the short end if you are an 11 series or support guy
> 
> BCT+AIT+Airborne+Pre-RASP+RASP+Pre-SOCM+SOCM if you are a medic
> 
> BCT+AIT+Airborne+Pre-RASP+RASP+RTO Course for all fire support and commo guys


 On the short end for 11 series? What's the longer path for those guys- Ranger school before battalion?


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 3, 2013)

DasBoot said:


> On the short end for 11 series? What's the longer path for those guys- Ranger school before battalion?



Yeah but that doesn't really happen unless you're coming through RASP as an untabbed E-5.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 3, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Yeah but that doesn't really happen unless you're coming through RASP as an untabbed E-5.


Gotcha. I wasn't sure how it worked- I read something about the Regiment starting a pipeline of sorts that put guy through RS and some other school (EMT/Breacher) after they went to RASP. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Squidward (Feb 3, 2013)

It's been a joy of mine to keep coming back to this thread and track everyone's progress. Congrats to everyone's recent successes. Keep at it. Never quit.

Looking forward to seeing Tropicana98's title change in the next few days.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 3, 2013)

There are things going on behind the scenes right now as it pertains to the Ranger path, but as it stands right now what I typed above is accurate.


----------



## Grey (Feb 4, 2013)

Alright so I've been pretty absent from this thread and for the most part this forum for a little while. It's awesome to see everyone's progress and even some big accomplishments to which I say congratulations. As to where I am at and what has happened is why I'm posting. I am a Pararescue hopeful, so I began to teach myself to swim and get in actual shape. I tested three times for the PJ PAST only to fail the swim time as well as the run. 

Eventually my recruiter told me to drop the swim and take it for TACP which I did and passed despite catching some of this sickness floating around. But when they tried to swap out my jobs (my original being 2W1X1, Aircraft Armament) it was denied due to my ship date being only a month away. So I fly out from Des Moines on Tuesday for basic. Simply I did not push my self hard enough, but I'm not going to bitch and moan. 

25m is basic, then tech school. After that its to do the best I can as a 2W1X1. I'll continue to train and push harder, and when the time comes and I'm ready ill do my best to earn it. All of you have helped me grow these past four years, thanks  a lot for that.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 4, 2013)

We recieved our battalion assignments today and I'm staying at 3/75.


----------



## AWP (Feb 4, 2013)

Grey said:


> 25m is basic, then tech school. After that its to do the best I can as a 2W1X1. I'll continue to train and push harder, and when the time comes and I'm ready ill do my best to earn it. All of you have helped me grow these past four years, thanks a lot for that.


 
There is not a career field in Operations which wouldn't allow you to crosstrain provided you meet their requirements like medical and PT. Bottom line, if you are in the AF, and physically qualified, there should be little to nothing standing in the way of any airman wanting to crosstrain into the 1XX careerfields.

Put in your time, be the best 2W1X1 in your unit, PT, and things will fall into place for you even if you have to wait a few years. The wait may suck now, but know that hard work will overcome all of this in due time.

Good luck.


----------



## Jael (Feb 4, 2013)

If no one minds, here is a list of my progress.
(This all has been from about 2010-present)


ASVAB (69, passed  SOWT/TACP AFSC qualified)
MEPS (DQ'd SOWT/TACP - Depth Perception failure)
DEP'd in
Passed PJ PAST (Initial)
Failed PJ EAD (1st, 2nd, 3rd Attempt)
Injury - ITB Syndrome/Rehab 2.5 Months/DEP Discharge ( Extended over 1 year while injured)

ReDEP'd
ASVAB Expired - Retaken (71, SOWT/TACP AFSC qualified)
Passed CCT PAST (Initial)
Failed CCT PAST EAD (1st, 2nd, 3rd Attempt)
DQ'd by Chief from all BA-1 jobs due to failure of run test on 2 career fields
Informed of options, put SERE on list of jobs or exit USAF DEP

UnDQ'd from BA-1 Jobs (If run is sufficiently lower, 8:30-9:30 time)
MEPS Medical Expire (Currently waiting to retake full medical in hopes of passing DP for SOWT/TACP)


----------



## Grey (Feb 4, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Put in your time, be the best 2W1X1 in your unit, PT, and things will fall into place for you even if you have to wait a few years. The wait may suck now, but know that hard work will overcome all of this in due time.
> 
> Good luck.


 
Thanks Free, I'll keep you guys updated as to where I'm at in everything.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> We recieved our battalion assignments today and I'm staying at 3/75.


 
You have orders yet? Forward them to one of the staff and we'll get you switched over.

edit: after you get your orders, forward them to cback. This whole "SOF mentor" thing was his idea, and I think he should have the privilege of vetting you for Verified SOF status.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 4, 2013)

FUCK YEAH!!  Trop, welcome to the fold!


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 4, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> We recieved our battalion assignments today and I'm staying at 3/75.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 4, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> You have orders yet? Forward them to one of the staff and we'll get you switched over.
> 
> edit: after you get your orders, forward them to cback. This whole "SOF mentor" thing was his idea, and I think he should have the privilege of vetting you for Verified SOF status.



Roger, will do. Today was just an informal listing of our battalions once I get the official orders I'll get them out so I can get verified just wanted to keep everyone informed since I found out today.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Roger, will do. Today was just an informal listing of our battalions once I get the official orders I'll get them out so I can get verified just wanted to keep everyone informed since I found out today.


 
Awesome.  We'll quit bugging you about it, send them in whenever you get around to it.


----------



## Jay (Feb 4, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Awesome.  We'll quit bugging you about it, send them in whenever you get around to it.



As stupid as this may sound. You won't have to bug me about sh*t you'll get my orders within .05 seconds of them being given, military & SOF lol. I can't say this enough but I'm freaking stoked for Tropicana! If you're ever in the Atlanta area man lmk and I'll happily buy ya a round!


----------



## HappyEngineer (Feb 6, 2013)

I started train up prior to my return to the Army. My first APFT after my return, I scored a 251. One and a half months later I scored a 261. I continue to improve. My ruck march times are slow honestly as the furthest I have done in since my return has been a 16 miler. I was able to consistently move at a four and a quarter mile pace. Now currently trying to get into theater I am still exercising but my ruck marching has halted. I plan to utilize the different elevation here as a training helper. I will continue to update my progress as able.


----------



## HappyEngineer (Feb 6, 2013)

In addition to my earlier post I have read Get Selected twice, started memorizing the Ranger creed and practicing on plotting points for land Nav Prep.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 6, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> We recieved our battalion assignments today and I'm staying at 3/75.



Freaking awesome!!!!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 8, 2013)

On this day February 8th 2013 I donned the tan beret on my head, the scroll on my shoulder, and became an official member of the the 75th Ranger Regiment. I set out on this path a long time ago and this journey is over. But all that means is a new one is beginning it is now my job to become a competent, deployable member of my element and get into the fight. But for now I'll take some time to enjoy this. I would like to thank all of you for the support and to my mentors for helping me when I needed it but also putting a foot in my virtual ass when I stepped on my crank.


Rangers Lead The Way.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey, brother.  Welcome!  
I hated getting my pics taken back when.  I regret it now.  
Take pics.  Party.  Stay sane.  Savor the moment.  Get ready to drive on.
RLTW.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 8, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> On this day February 8th 2013 I donned the tan beret on my head, the scroll on my shoulder, and became an official member of the the 75th Ranger Regiment. I set out on this path a long time ago and this journey is over. But all that means is a new one is beginning it is now my job to become a competent, deployable member of my element and get into the fight. But for now I'll take some time to enjoy this. I would like to thank all of you for the support and to my mentors for helping me when I needed it but also putting a foot in my virtual ass when I stepped on my crank.
> 
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way.




HELL YES!  Congrats brother.
Send me your orders and we will change your tag.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 8, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> HELL YES! Congrats brother.
> Send me your orders and we will change your tag.


 
I have a picture of my graduation certificate along with the beret and scroll I could send you from my AKO if that will suffice. If not I'll wait until my official orders come in I only propose that because we were told inprocessing will take a week at minimum.


----------



## AWP (Feb 8, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Rangers Lead The Way.


 
Congratulations! Now the real work begins.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 8, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> I have a picture of my graduation certificate along with the beret and scroll I could send you from my AKO if that will suffice. If not I'll wait until my official orders come in I only propose that because we were told inprocessing will take a week at minimum.



That'll do, you have already been vetted mil. Just send me the cert


----------



## goon175 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good job brother, don't get cocky now though. You just proved that you have what it takes to show up, staying is a whole 'nother thing. Over half of who you just shared a stage with will not be wearing that tan beret a year from now. Keep your head in the game, and don't party too hard. If you keep the motivation up, the coming years will be the best and worst of your life. It's an experience I would not trade for anything. Welcome to a storied brotherhood, and remember that you have to re-earn that scroll every single day! 

On a separate note...sorry about your orders to tird err I mean third batt......haha 1/75 RLTW!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 8, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Good job brother, don't get cocky now though. You just proved that you have what it takes to show up, staying is a whole 'nother thing. Over half of who you just shared a stage with will not be wearing that tan beret a year from now. Keep your head in the game, and don't party too hard. If you keep the motivation up, the coming years will be the best and worst of your life. It's an experience I would not trade for anything. Welcome to a storied brotherhood, and remember that you have to re-earn that scroll every single day!
> 
> On a separate note...sorry about your orders to tird err I mean third batt......haha 1/75 RLTW!


 
The focus I'm bringing when I show up as a cherry is nothing compared to what I had in RASP I know I'll need that and then some to hold on to what I was awarded today.

As far my orders to 3/75...I guess I just performed well enough to go to God's battalion.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 8, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> On this day February 8th 2013 I donned the tan beret on my head, the scroll on my shoulder, and became an official member of the the 75th Ranger Regiment. I set out on this path a long time ago and this journey is over. But all that means is a new one is beginning it is now my job to become a competent, deployable member of my element and get into the fight. But for now I'll take some time to enjoy this. I would like to thank all of you for the support and to my mentors for helping me when I needed it but also putting a foot in my virtual ass when I stepped on my crank.
> 
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way.


Congratulations!  Keep up the good work. 
Sustained Superior Performance


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm green now.  last SITREP in this thread I think its time to let the other guys in here report in. The words of advice I can give is simple DON'T FUCKING QUIT. Every selection has a worldwide and I can assure you no matter how much pain you're in that worldwide relief is never worth it. I say this because you will walk past buddies of yours still in the course that see it through to the end just about everyday. It doesn't matter if the end goal is a scroll, tab, both, trident, or anything else quitting what you started is never worth it. If you sign the dotted line to do it, then fucking do it. It's harder than you think but not so hard that you can't do it.


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 8, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> I'm green now.  last SITREP in this thread I think its time to let the other guys in here report in. The words of advice I can give is simple DON'T FUCKING QUIT. Every selection has a worldwide and I can assure you no matter how much pain you're in that worldwide relief is never worth it. I say this because you will walk past buddies of yours still in the course that see it through to the end just about everyday. It doesn't matter if the end goal is a scroll, tab, both, trident, or anything else quitting what you started is never worth it. If you sign the dotted line to do it, then fucking do it. It's harder than you think but not so hard that you can't do it.


Awesome!!


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> On this day February 8th 2013 I donned the tan beret on my head, the scroll on my shoulder, and became an official member of the the 75th Ranger Regiment. I set out on this path a long time ago and this journey is over. But all that means is a new one is beginning it is now my job to become a competent, deployable member of my element and get into the fight. But for now I'll take some time to enjoy this. I would like to thank all of you for the support and to my mentors for helping me when I needed it but also putting a foot in my virtual ass when I stepped on my crank.
> 
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way.


 

WELL DONE!  Congratulations!


----------



## reed11b (Feb 9, 2013)

Is it dusty in here? Seems kinda dusty...good job, now go kick ass.
Reed


----------



## ASUlaxman (Feb 11, 2013)

I Have less than a month left of 68W ait and we're starting to get ready for our FTX. I was fortunate enough to fast track through the emt portion and pick up with a company that was starting whiskey phase because I'm already an emt-b. I have been doing my best to get a slot at RASP here. We all heard so many times that there were "zero" slots for airborne or RASP. After I took the first two tests of whiskey phase and my PSG's got to know me, I started politely asking them for a slot at RASP and the first couple of times I was shut down. Sure enough after a month or so they finally went to the man who cuts orders, had the CO sign off on my 4187 and today I found out I got a slot at RASP. I have been getting myself in the most well rounded shape of my life and doing my best to prepare for the marathon of training that awaits me. I'm extremely motivated, focused, and relieved that I finally have a slot. I remember when I went into the recruiters office on September 1st, 2011 and told them I wanted a 68W option 40 and ended up settling with an option 4 after 6 months of waiting. Being proactive and persistent helped me get that contract today. To any other 68W's who couldn't get an option 40, do well in classes and kill it at pt and your PSG's will notice. I would definitely say don't settle for anything less than an option 4 just as a fail safe to volunteer at airborne. If there's any future 68W's or people interested in becoming one feel free to pm me about basic or ait thus far.

One more thing... I'm still very concerned with getting through RASP. It's the perfect amount of stress, though. It gets me working out twice a day and keeps me excelling in the classroom. I want this too bad to relax, time is precious to me and I have been and will continue to take full advantage of it.


----------



## Seajack (Feb 12, 2013)

I've decided to hold off on the EOD contract for now, and stick with the one I have now as a Corpsman. A buddy of mine recently dropped from BUD/s during Hell Week, and it sounds like he's going to be an undesignated seaman for a while; not something I want at all, especially when I could have a fall back that I'm almost just as interested in. Hearing him about him DOR and possibly having to chip paint for a while made me realize the value of a back-up plan. I'll have a few more options, including EOD, when I finish my HM training. I'll still be PTing like I'm trying to get a SpecWar contract, and my ambitions haven't changed at all, just my means of getting there.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 12, 2013)

Seajack said:


> I've decided to hold off on the EOD contract for now, and stick with the one I have now as a Corpsman. A buddy of mine recently dropped from BUD/s during Hell Week, and it sounds like he's going to be an undesignated seaman for a while; not something I want at all, especially when I could have a fall back that I'm almost just as interested in. Hearing him about him DOR and possibly having to chip paint for a while made me realize the value of a back-up plan. I'll have a few more options, including EOD, when I finish my HM training. I'll still be PTing like I'm trying to get a SpecWar contract, and my ambitions haven't changed at all, just my means of getting there.


-Did he choose Undes SN when he spoke to the classifier or is that just what he's expecting based on what everyone tells him?  
-You won't have options to re-classify (EOD or whatever) until you've put in 2 years at your 1st permanent command.  

I don't think you're making a bad decision (I actually think it's a really good call) but I also don't want to see it based on bad information.


----------



## Seajack (Feb 13, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> -Did he choose Undes SN when he spoke to the classifier or is that just what he's expecting based on what everyone tells him?
> -You won't have options to re-classify (EOD or whatever) until you've put in 2 years at your 1st permanent command.
> 
> I don't think you're making a bad decision (I actually think it's a really good call) but I also don't want to see it based on bad information.



I still haven't heard much in the way of my friend. All I know at this point is he's Undes right now.
Just trying to wrap my head around this: I won't be able to go back to HM unless I've put in 2 years as an HM? Correct?
I'd like to be completely squared away on this topic before I make any kind of permanent decision. As I've said before on here, I would be just as happy as a Corpsman as I would to make it through the EOD pipeline and become a Tech. I ship out early August, so while I'd like to make a decision on this sooner than later, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 13, 2013)

If you wish to cross rate, in your case from HM ---> EOD, you would have to go through boot camp (with your HM contract), HM A-school and whatever follow on schooling you have and then show up at your first permanent duty station before the clock starts ticking.  After 2 years *at your first permanent duty station*, you can then attempt to cross rate from HM > EOD.  
Like I said earlier, I don't think that's necessarily a bad way to go about it.


----------



## Locksteady (Feb 13, 2013)

Seajack said:


> I still haven't heard much in the way of my friend. All I know at this point is he's Undes right now.
> Just trying to wrap my head around this: I won't be able to go back to HM unless I've put in 2 years as an HM? Correct?
> I'd like to be completely squared away on this topic before I make any kind of permanent decision. As I've said before on here, I would be just as happy as a Corpsman as I would to make it through the EOD pipeline and become a Tech. I ship out early August, so while I'd like to make a decision on this sooner than later, I'm in no hurry.


 What SkrewzLoose said.

Additionally, doing well in your class can affect your follow-on duty assignment (typically first dibs are given in order of academic standing).  As a hospital corpsman, you will assigned to either a sea or shore rotational billet.  Sea duty is three years (with the exception of overseas shore commands, which for rotational purposes count as sea duty), while shore duty is typically two years.  If your goal is to get in and out as quickly as you can, I recommend excelling in your class and picking orders to a CONUS shore command if given the opportunity.  On top of working in better facilities, you will be closer to home and travelling back on leave won't sever your E-nothing paycheck in half.

More pertinently, you can put in your crossrating package when you have one year left remaining at your duty station.  This means if you received 2-year shore duty orders, you could put in your package at your 1-year mark and possibly be underway to EOD school in under two years total operational time, compared to between two and three years if you are on a ship or stationed with the Marines.

If you end up getting orders to a Marine Division or Medical Battalion, and you have decided field medicine really is your thing and you're in great shape, you can always volunteer for SARC (Special Amphibious Reconnaissance Corpsman) school when you're at FMTB (Fleet Medical Training Battalion - where you go to become a Fleet Marine Force (FMF) corpsman).  It is a pretty long pipeline, but well worth it with the training and qualifications you acquire once you complete it.  You could also apply for DMT (Diving Medical Technician) school out of NHCS and get your 2nd Class Diver certification - this may be useful if your 100m target sights are still on EOD.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 13, 2013)

On a side note I wish you all good luck in you progress.

I was but a simple Marine grunt.


----------



## Seajack (Feb 13, 2013)

Locksteady said:


> What SkrewzLoose said.
> 
> 
> If you end up getting orders to a Marine Division or Medical Battalion, and you have decided field medicine really is your thing and you're in great shape, you can always volunteer for SARC (Special Amphibious Reconnaissance Corpsman) school when you're at FMTB (Fleet Medical Training Battalion - where you go to become a Fleet Marine Force (FMF) corpsman). It is a pretty long pipeline, but well worth it with the training and qualifications you acquire once you complete it. You could also apply for DMT (Diving Medical Technician) school out of NHCS and get your 2nd Class Diver certification - this may be useful if your 100m target sights are still on EOD.


 
FMF was what I wanted to shoot for, then try out for something later. I already have a mild interest in medicine from AP Anatomy & Physiology in school, and if I find out it's my "calling" per se, then I'd obviously stick with it. I've looked into SARC before, so it's been in the back of my mind. Regardless of which route I take, I'll have more options available to me once I put in my time as whatever kind of Corpsman I get orders to be (hopefully FMF). In the mean time, I can focus on becoming and being a good doc and get myself squared away at my job.

I appreciate the advice, thank you.


----------



## Locksteady (Feb 14, 2013)

Seajack said:


> FMF was what I wanted to shoot for, then try out for something later. I already have a mild interest in medicine from AP Anatomy & Physiology in school, and if I find out it's my "calling" per se, then I'd obviously stick with it. I've looked into SARC before, so it's been in the back of my mind. Regardless of which route I take, I'll have more options available to me once I put in my time as whatever kind of Corpsman I get orders to be (hopefully FMF). In the mean time, I can focus on becoming and being a good doc and get myself squared away at my job.
> 
> I appreciate the advice, thank you.


 Anytime.  Keep charging hard!


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 15, 2013)

Been a while since I had anything to report.

Thanks to Goon175 I started working with a squared away recruiter, took the ASVAB, and got my packet all done. Waiting on a contract I want then gonna head up to MEPs.


----------



## NoiseOnMars (Feb 15, 2013)

La Roux said:


> Been a while since I had anything to report.
> 
> Thanks to Goon175 I started working with a squared away recruiter, took the ASVAB, and got my packet all done. Waiting on a contract I want then gonna head up to MEPs.


 
Just curious, but from the encounters I have had with my recruiter I was under the impression that you took the ASVAB at MEPs, and then from there they tell you what MOS's are available and what you're able to do based on your APFT and ASVAB (and medical) scores. Am I wrong on this?


----------



## Sandman3 (Feb 15, 2013)

NoiseOnMars said:


> Just curious, but from the encounters I have had with my recruiter I was under the impression that you took the ASVAB at MEPs, and then from there they tell you what MOS's are available and what you're able to do based on your APFT and ASVAB (and medical) scores. Am I wrong on this?


 
He probably meant the pre ASVAB(written out) then you take the real thing at MEPS(also your GT score is derived from this).  You select your MOS at your office, they tell you what you qualify for.  You also shouldn't rush this part unless you are without a doubt certain that's the job you want for the next 4 years.


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 15, 2013)

NoiseOnMars said:


> Just curious, but from the encounters I have had with my recruiter I was under the impression that you took the ASVAB at MEPs, and then from there they tell you what MOS's are available and what you're able to do based on your APFT and ASVAB (and medical) scores. Am I wrong on this?


Normally your right. But I work four, ten hour shifts a week so it's easier for me to take the ASVAB and then just spend one day at MEPs, go up on a Sunday and get it all done on a Monday which is my day off anyway.



joe24 said:


> He probably meant the pre ASVAB(written out) then you take the real thing at MEPS(also your GT score is derived from this). You select your MOS at your office, they tell you what you qualify for. You also shouldn't rush this part unless you are without a doubt certain that's the job you want for the next 4 years.


No the real deal on a computer ASVAB (108 GT score). Agree on the not rushing part, I've made out pros and cons list on various MOS's and asked for advice from members here.


----------



## Sandman3 (Feb 15, 2013)

No the real deal on a computer ASVAB (108 GT score). Agree on the not rushing part, I've made out pros and cons list on various MOS's and asked for advice from members here.[/quote]

Right on, that makes it easier.  When I did it(2007) they made me do it at MEPS, which was pretty much the longest part.


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 15, 2013)

Yea its good to have a recruiter who will work with you.


----------



## CDG (Feb 15, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> On this day February 8th 2013 I donned the tan beret on my head, the scroll on my shoulder, and became an official member of the the 75th Ranger Regiment. I set out on this path a long time ago and this journey is over. But all that means is a new one is beginning it is now my job to become a competent, deployable member of my element and get into the fight. But for now I'll take some time to enjoy this. I would like to thank all of you for the support and to my mentors for helping me when I needed it but also putting a foot in my virtual ass when I stepped on my crank.
> 
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way.


 
Fucking A!  Congratulations Ranger!!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 15, 2013)

CDG said:


> Fucking A!  Congratulations Ranger!!



Thanks bro, crush skulls down there.


----------



## Soldado (Feb 20, 2013)

This is a very motivational thread. I'm not going to be a U.S. SOF but I'm going to be a Légionnaire. WELL DONE Range275 and Tropicana98!


----------



## CDG (Mar 14, 2013)

Finished up Block 1 (of 3) of training today.  We start Block 2 tomorrow.  I have been the class NCOIC from the start and have at least managed to not get fired yet.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 15, 2013)

CDG said:


> Finished up Block 1 (of 3) of training today. We start Block 2 tomorrow. I have been the class NCOIC from the start and have at least managed to not get fired yet.


Hell yeah man!


----------



## comrade-z (Mar 15, 2013)

Alright, so here is my first post in this thread - Currently I am talking to just a USMC enlisted recruiter, but feel I really should talk to Air Force and Navy recruiters as well.  Just yesterday I took a practice ASVAB/AFQT at the office, and simply put, I nailed it.  Main thing I am working on right now is to get all the medical documentation in - technically I have asthma and ADD, however neither have proved to be an issue in the last several years (e.g. no asthma attacks in well over a decade).  The recruiter said that those two things won't affect me, but I still need the basic documentation for both, as well as general medical history.  Once all the medical goods are in, there's the hard part; choosing an area to enlist in.  This is especially difficult as, if I decide to go into the military in technology, the Navy or Air Force might be better choices.

In other news, the "getting in shape" bit is going well!  As of last week, I am running 5 miles a day as my warm up.  The goal now is to find a place to swim and maybe do some martial arts a few times a week each, as well.

All in all, I am pretty excited!  The overall goal of being in the military and actively doing work there seems so far away, but each week it seems like I am getting closer, inch by inch.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 15, 2013)

You're running 5 miles a day as a warm-up for what?  
How many days a week are you running 5 miles?  
What kind of times?


----------



## comrade-z (Mar 15, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You're running 5 miles a day as a warm-up for what?
> How many days a week are you running 5 miles?
> What kind of times?


 
Warm up for working out/other physical activities, but not more running.  I generally try to run 5 days a week.  Unfortunately, the times aren't exactly stellar - I'll generally do it in 2-3 sections at 6mph with 3-5 minute walking in between.  Still building up the strength in my legs.  Goal is to get to the point where i can run for 1-1.5 hours straight, and then up the speed steadily until I can do consecutive 8-minute (or better) miles.  Local recruiting office wants 12 min, 30 seconds for 1.5 miles, and I feel it is sort of cheating to just work on my 1.5 mile time only.  Plus from what I've heard, it'll be well worth it to be able to do distance running.


----------



## Red-Dot (Mar 15, 2013)

CDG said:


> Finished up Block 1 (of 3) of training today. We start Block 2 tomorrow. I have been the class NCOIC from the start and have at least managed to not get fired yet.


Congrats!!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 15, 2013)

comrade-z said:


> Warm up for working out/other physical activities, but not more running. ~snip~  Plus from what I've heard, it'll be well worth it to be able to do distance running.


 
OK, I hated running when I first started.  Shin splints, improper shoes, 30# I ended up losing...you name it, I sucked at it.  You can find my first ever PST score in here somewhere if you want to.  It includes my run time.

Now, let me see if I understand your post.  


> I generally try to run 5 days a week. Unfortunately, the times aren't exactly stellar - I'll generally do it in 2-3 sections at 6mph with 3-5 minute walking in between. Still building up the strength in my legs.


 
You're running 5 miles a day and trying to run 5 days a week.  During those 5 miles/day you're running at a 10min/mile pace and having to walk for 3-5 minutes 2 or 3 times.  
I'll address that first.  Why not start out with short distances and build from there?  You're not doing yourself any good run-walking 5 miles at a 10 min/mile pace.  Look up interval/tabata running or Fartlek.  That will increase your conditioning much more than what you're currently doing.  Nothing is easy at first, but you'll start to see progress.



> Goal is to get to the point where i can run for 1-1.5 hours straight


Why in the world would you want to run for 60-90 minutes straight?  



> and then up the speed steadily until I can do consecutive 8-minute (or better) miles.


Consecutive 8 minute miles sounds like a good 50m target.



> Local recruiting office wants 12 min, 30 seconds for 1.5 miles, and I feel it is sort of cheating to just work on my 1.5 mile time only.


 
Crawl before you walk.  Once you have your 1.5 mile time where you want it, then you can start to worry about stretching it out from there.  

You have the right idea in trying to train beyond just the minimum standard, but it sounds like you're trying to do too much at once.  You have to allow your body some recovery time as well.  5 miles a day (regardless of how slow or fast it is) for 5 days a week is a lot of mileage for someone starting out.  I'm not sure if I could run for more than 5 minutes right now.  Starting off slow sucks because we all want to be the best at everything as soon as we pick it up.  For most of us, that's just not possible.  Small bites, baby steps.  Assuming you get whatever SOF contract you're lusting after, you'll be training for a marathon, not a 100 yd dash.  
You can take the running advice or leave it.  I hope it helps.  It's all based on my experiences and the research I did when I was training to get my junk kicked in every day.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 15, 2013)

At MARSOC ASPOC, there was a quote by a CSO about improving on run times. I dont remember the exact wordage of it, but he basically stated that the best thing he did for improving his 3 mile run for the PFT was ditching long distance running.

Like Skrewz said, look up interval or Fartlek running. Doing sprints instead of running stupid number of miles is way more beneficial. At the beginning of ASPOC my 3 mile time was 21:20, three weeks later it was 19:41. The longest run we did was a six miler once.


----------



## NBC-Guy (Mar 15, 2013)

Here ya go. Credit goes to Stew Smith


----------



## comrade-z (Mar 19, 2013)

First off, thanks NBC, Skrewz and Moto for the heads up on interval training!  I had heard of it before, but didn't know much beyond just what it was.  I did some reading about the various implementations of interval training that you all mentioned, and I know more about its benefits now, so thanks for that.  I'm going to ask one of the trainers at the gym about which he thinks would work best (it seems like there are nearly a dozen different types of interval training), and plan my running/cardio work to focus more on that.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 20, 2013)

As far as the interval running goes, it's not that difficult.  Choose your interval distance or your time and choose your overall distance and/or time.

For example:
8 x 400 @ 90 seconds.  1:1 work ratio
You run 1 lap (400m) in 90 seconds or less then you rest for the same amount of time you just ran

Tabata sprints
Run 20 seconds, walk 10 seconds, repeat for 8 minutes total

Sprint the straights, jog the corners for 2 miles, no time.  Or I'd sprint > jog between street lights if I was running on the streets.  

If you start burying yourself in the details, you're going to hate it.  Get yourself some good running shoes, nice running socks (I LOVE SmartWool), que up a good play list on your iPod and go run for 15 mins.  Every now and then just run with no regard to time or distance, just adjust your speed by feel.  My best times were always when I left my watch at the starting line and didn't check it until I was finished, vice checking my split times every 1/2 mile.


----------



## NoiseOnMars (Mar 20, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> "If you start burying yourself in the details, you're going to hate it. Get yourself some good running shoes, nice running socks *(I LOVE SmartWool)*, que up a good play list on your iPod and go run for 15 mins. Every now and then just run with no regard to time or distance, just adjust your speed by feel. My best times were always when I left my watch at the starting line and didn't check it until I was finished, vice checking my split times every 1/2 mile."


 
I've bought Nike Running socks in the past and they made my feet sweat after a few miles, possibly because of the material. I can't remember if it was wool or cotton - does this happen with the brand you mentioned SkrewzLoose?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 20, 2013)

NoiseOnMars said:


> I've bought Nike Running socks in the past and they made my feet sweat after a few miles, possibly because of the material. I can't remember if it was wool or cotton - does this happen with the brand you mentioned SkrewzLoose?


 Your feet will sweat regardless of your socks.  It's the sock's job to wick the moisture away from your feet. 
I've been using SmartWool socks for 3 years in the heat of AZ and here in San Diego and I absolutely love them.  They keep your feet cool and do an excellent job of wicking moisture.  As a matter of fact, I ordered yet another pair just last week.  I'm quickly approaching an unjustifiable number of running socks.  :-"


----------



## comrade-z (Mar 20, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> As far as the interval running goes, it's not that difficult. Choose your interval distance or your time and choose your overall distance and/or time.
> 
> For example:
> 8 x 400 @ 90 seconds. 1:1 work ratio
> ...


 
I do the whole "run and see where you end up" thing now and then - will definitely make that happen more and more.  That description of a basic interval training setup looks like what the trainer at the gym came up with, so yeah, as of today, the interval training has started!

As for the shoes/socks, that seems fine - haven't had any issues with blisters yet, and no soreness that a simple self-given foot massage couldn't fix.

Also, while on the topic of fitness, anyone have any advice on how to increase the number of pull-ups (from dead-hang) I can do?  I have been doing them, either underhand or overhand, every 2-3 days depending on how my muscles feel, but even that + working out has still left me only slightly better off than I was when I started a few weeks ago.  I have been using both a standard pull-up bar, as well as an assist-machine.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 20, 2013)

Keep doing pull ups.  When you've reached muscle failure for the set you're working on, jump to the up position then control the negative for 4-5 seconds on the way down.

DB rows
Cable rows (varying grips)
Cable pull downs (varying grips)

Check out MWOD for some good tips on hand/arm/shoulder positioning.


----------



## DWL (Mar 24, 2013)

Been a long time since I've updated anything here, been at Corps school for just over a month and a half now. I've been mulling over volunteering for Recon, but I've been told by a handful of people in SOCP that the pipeline is full and they arent taking anyone for recon. Right now I'm more focused on my GPA, currently I'm #1 in charlie and I think #2 in my whole class. Hopefully they'll have FMF billets when it comes time to pick orders


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 24, 2013)

DWL said:


> Been a long time since I've updated anything here, been at Corps school for just over a month and a half now. I've been mulling over volunteering for Recon, but I've been told by a handful of people in SOCP that the pipeline is full and they arent taking anyone for recon. Right now I'm more focused on my GPA, currently I'm #1 in charlie and I think #2 in my whole class. Hopefully they'll have FMF billets when it comes time to pick orders


 
Nice!  Keep up the hard work and good luck!


----------



## NoiseOnMars (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey folks, here is a progress update:

Three months ago I went to talk with a local recruiter about getting an 18X contract. He told me there was not any available at the time so I waited it out. A week ago I decided I needed to get the ball rolling because I will be graduating in May. After talking with the recruiter, he scheduled me for a trip to MEPs. On the day of the trip, I asked if my recruiter could check for any available 18X contracts again and as he looked, miracles of miracles, an 18X contract popped up and he reserved it for me - luck of the draw! Now all I had to do was pass the physical, airborne phys and asvab. I had studied furiously for the ASVAB and I knew I needed a 107 GT and 98 CO. After the test, I thought I absolutely bombed it, but I actually got a 120 GT and 118 CO, passed my physicals with flying colors and then enlisted with an 18X contract! I'll be headed to Ft. Benning in July!

This forum has a wealth of information that I have used to prepare myself for what to expect during the next few years. I only just started using it in January, but the search function is awesome. Nearly every question I have had has been asked before, often to my surprise. 

With all that being said, I’m completely aware of the fact that I am very lucky to have this opportunity. I feel an immense responsibility and privilege to be given a chance at something like this and I won't be squandering it away, in fact just the opposite - I will be taking full advantage of it. College has given me a great academic platform to hone my learning skills, and I am extremely anxious to start absorbing all the training and advice that anyone has to offer me.

Side note: I started a workout routine three months ago and I have progressed at a constant, yet unsatisfying pace. Last attempt at the AFPT was 48 pushups, 70 Sit ups, and 1528 2-mile. My current goal is 70 pushups, 80 sit ups and 13:00 2-mile.


----------



## NathanT0512 (Mar 31, 2013)

NBC-Guy said:


> Here ya go. Credit goes to Stew Smith


 Looks like a great program that will provide great progress. Would it be too much to combine this program with the MARSOC 10-week program?


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 31, 2013)

NathanT0512 said:


> Looks like a great program that will provide great progress. Would it be too much to combine this program with the MARSOC 10-week program?


 
That all depends on your physical ability. If youre struggling with the ten week program, then yes adding this speed workout would not be beneficial to you.


----------



## ebiaihi (Apr 6, 2013)

My training has slowed down over the last few weeks, I'll be happy to get back into it on Monday. I got invited to the ADRL event in Georgia but told my friends I've other things to focus on and I've been getting messed with ever since. One said "Bro, you aren't training for the Olympics!". Since my friends don't really care for my desire to enlist I don't think they really understand it. I don't think I'm doing anything special or have done anything special, it just made me think how much my desire to enlist has impacted my life.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 6, 2013)

You are still young enough to live and experience life.  Why are you passing up an opportunity like ADRL?  Is it safe to assume you got invited to compete?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 7, 2013)

Your friends are right.


----------



## ebiaihi (Apr 7, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> You are still young enough to live and experience life. Why are you passing up an opportunity like ADRL? Is it safe to assume you got invited to compete?


 

I wish, I'd love to drive something like that. I'd just be going to watch the races. The reason for passing it up is a little long but I'll try to keep it short. When I lost my father I was disappointed with myself. I'd no significant achievements and I'd never be able to share any achievements with him again, I wanted to do something special with my life. Attending a selection is that special thing I decided on and it's more important to me than something so temporary like going to ADRL.

It isn't that I don't have fun, they just think what I want to do is crazy. I do appreciate the advice though, that's what the forum is here for. One example is that by the time I get to a selection I'll have spent about a year of my life to get someplace and either pass or fail, to that they just say "fuck that". That's what I meant by them just thinking about it differently than I do and not understanding why I want to do it.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 8, 2013)

I think you're missing the point of some really good advice that's being handed out here.  
It's been said over and over on this board to all the wanna-bes whether they're still high schoolers who have yet to enlist or guys in DEP waiting to ship out.  
I know it seems like physical preparation is the only thing that's going to matter when whatever shit storm you're signing up for begins.  It's not.  Everyone understands that you have to perform up to and beyond a certain physical level when you show up to your school house.  But that's not the point here.  What's going to keep you warm when you're covered in sand, lying in the surf, locked arms with the guys next to you as the freezing cold Pacific ocean ebbs and flows over what's left of your beat up body: memories of doing PT or memories of laughing, joking, getting laid, sports events, etc.?  
I didn't make it through my pipeline, but I know the answer to that question because I was there long enough to experience it.


----------



## ebiaihi (Apr 8, 2013)

Going back over the thread I can see that. I wasn't trying to make it seem like I know better, I just know you guys deal with all kinds of people on these forums and there are guys out there wanting to learn how to shoot, ruck with a 100 pound ruck and try to replicate the conditions of selection courses while they're in high school.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 8, 2013)

ebiaihi said:


> Going back over the thread I can see that. I wasn't trying to make it seem like I know better, I just know you guys deal with all kinds of people on these forums and there are guys out there wanting to learn how to shoot, ruck with a 100 pound ruck and try to replicate the conditions of selection courses while they're in high school.


 
No one is going to replicate the course like your cadre will. Workout, party, chase girls, do your homework if that applies to you and live life. You'll have plenty of time to be under a ruck when you don't want to.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 8, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> No one is going to replicate the course like your cadre will. Workout, party, chase girls, do your homework if that applies to you and live life. You'll have plenty of time to be under a ruck when you don't want to.


How would YOU know??


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, what would you know about SOF courses bro?!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 9, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> How would YOU know??


 


Deathy McDeath said:


> Yeah, what would you know about SOF courses bro?!


 
I used the search button...duh.:-"


----------



## AWP (Apr 9, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> I used the search button...duh.:-"


 
I think you're the only one to do so. Ever.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 9, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> I used the search button...duh.:-"


Touché!


----------



## Squidward (Apr 9, 2013)

There's a search button on here?



Tropicana98 said:


> No one is going to replicate the course like your cadre will. Workout, party, chase girls, do your homework if that applies to you and live life. You'll have plenty of time to be under a ruck when you don't want to.


 
What he said. You need a Happy Gilmore worthy "Happy Place". Mine was a beach and a healthy assortment of well-mannered women of solid character that happened to be in bikinis. 

Got to love summer.


----------



## ebiaihi (Apr 9, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> No one is going to replicate the course like your cadre will. Workout, party, chase girls, do your homework if that applies to you and live life. You'll have plenty of time to be under a ruck when you don't want to.


 
Congratulations on making it through RASP.

I keep things pretty simple, I do PT and then just watch what I eat. I'm a somewhat dull person though, I suppose that's why accounting was a job I wanted to pursue at one time. I really just try to enjoy my time with my friends and family while I can, that and enjoy my time with women. I'm still having some trouble with my ankle so I might be going to ADRL after all.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 9, 2013)

ebiaihi said:


> Congratulations on making it through RASP.
> I'm a somewhat dull person though, I suppose that's why accounting was a job I wanted to pursue at one time. I really just try to enjoy my time with my friends and family while I can, that and enjoy my time with women.


 
Funny thing about that I also have a business degree so I know quite a few accountants I wouldn't characterize them as boring, bat shit crazy for choosing accounting, but not boring.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 9, 2013)

I always thought accounting sucks balls.  However, while I ended up finning and rucking for work, my brother's CPA license got him a CFO job, w/ a company jet w/ frequent jaunts to Las Vegas and retirement at age 42.  He works to stave off boredom.  :wall:


----------



## ebiaihi (Apr 9, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Funny thing about that I also have a business degree so I know quite a few accountants I wouldn't characterize them as boring, bat shit crazy for choosing accounting, but not boring.


 
I was joking. I do get some funny looks though. My sister's pastor thought I was already in the military and asked if I was home on leave, I told him I haven't enlisted yet but told him about what jobs I'm interested in. He asked if it's something I've always had an interest in and I said "Originally I just wanted to enlist and use it as a way to pay for my education, I wanted to be an accountant." and he just stared at me and said "... Accountant?". 



8654Maine said:


> I always thought accounting sucks balls. However, while I ended up finning and rucking for work, my brother's CPA license got him a CFO job, w/ a company jet w/ frequent jaunts to Las Vegas and retirement at age 42. He works to stave off boredom. :wall:


 
My mom was a secretary for an accountant for years, I helped them during tax season sometimes. It's fun. I could have a private practice fairly easily if it's still something I wanted to pursue, her boss passed away and she's still in contact with most of his former clients. It really intrigued me because I'd enjoy the mental aspect of running my own business, there's a lot of strategy involved.


----------



## CDG (Apr 13, 2013)

Got back from the FTX yesterday. On to the final block of training, where we learn about the job itself and how the whole CAS thing works. So between now and graduation in June it's mostly a matter of not doing anything stupid.  We still have one more PAST test and a 12 mile ruck to pass, but I should be fine on those.  It feels damn good.


----------



## Servimus (Apr 20, 2013)

On that mid cycle pass. Can't get off sand hill soon enough. Feels good to kick it and watch some baseball. Just a few weeks left till graduation. Can't wait.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 20, 2013)

Enjoy it, but maintain the discipline.  When I was at Harmony Church, more than one member of my company got in trouble needlessly on a pass. Stay focused!


----------



## Servimus (Apr 20, 2013)

Will do. Just kickin it on a comfy bed and entering a deep depression as I catch up on the marlins.


----------



## AWP (Apr 20, 2013)

This thread makes me smile and for once there's no sarcasm in that statement.


----------



## Red Ryder (Apr 20, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Will do. Just kickin it on a comfy bed and entering a deep depression as I catch up on the marlins.


Go Reds!


----------



## Red Ryder (Apr 20, 2013)

^ My first hate!


----------



## Red Ryder (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh come on!! That's just mean man.

And I don't have the power to like and hate posts, I just stew.


----------



## walra107 (Apr 26, 2013)

One step down..graduated MCRD Parris island SC 1st Bn.. now for some leave before SOI west and onto MART..but for now ill just enjoy my leave


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## egm (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats on earning the title!  Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 29, 2013)

Good job Marine


----------



## Red Ryder (Apr 30, 2013)

Heading to the recruiting station on Thursday to look at contracts, hopefully I can get find what I want. Most of the guys there keep pushing me to take 18x and I have thought about it but still shooting for 11x, preferably with a Opt 40 or 4.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 30, 2013)

Stay out of trouble while you go through selection/vetting.


----------



## Red Ryder (Apr 30, 2013)

Will do. I'm 27 and have managed to keep my nose clean thus far.


----------



## NoiseOnMars (May 1, 2013)

La Roux said:


> Heading to the recruiting station on Thursday to look at contracts, hopefully I can get find what I want. Most of the guys there keep pushing me to take 18x and I have thought about it but still shooting for 11x, preferably with a Opt 40 or 4.


 
Just out of curiosity, have you already been to MEPs and passed the requirements to be eligible for an Opt. 40 or an 18X contract?


----------



## Red Ryder (May 1, 2013)

No. I've taken the ASVAB but still need to go to MEPs and have my physical done.


----------



## NoiseOnMars (May 1, 2013)

From my experience, the 18x contracts are hard to come by - I received mine a month ago. They initially reserved me as an attack helicopter maintenance worker (I forget what the MOS was). I really had to insist every time I met with my recruiter what my targeted career choice was. Even though I aced the ASVAB and my physicals, it felt like I had all the luck in the world when I got the contract.


----------



## DA SWO (May 1, 2013)

La Roux said:


> Heading to the recruiting station on Thursday to look at contracts, hopefully I can get find what I want. Most of the guys there keep pushing me to take 18x and I have thought about it but still shooting for 11x, preferably with a Opt 40 or 4.


Do what you want, you can always go to selection after a few years experience.


----------



## Red Ryder (May 1, 2013)

NoiseOnMars said:


> From my experience, the 18x contracts are hard to come by - I received mine a month ago. They initially reserved me as an attack helicopter maintenance worker (I forget what the MOS was). I really had to insist every time I met with my recruiter what my targeted career choice was. Even though I aced the ASVAB and my physicals, it felt like I had all the luck in the world when I got the contract.


Well luckily I'm not intersted in 18x. A Opt 40 contract with 11x is very, very rare so I'm gonna volunteer in AIT.


----------



## Red Ryder (May 1, 2013)

SOWTpost: 280549 said:
			
		

> Do what you want, you can always go to selection after a few years experience.


Roger that. I've seen it written that you can go from Ranger to SF but not the other way around. Right now I'm just focusing on preparing myself so I can be the best soldier in AIT.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 1, 2013)

La Roux said:


> Will do. I'm 27 and have managed to keep my nose clean thus far.


 
Good. My post was also to everyone in general going through a selection/vetting process. I am not SF or SOF however as a general rule of thumb getting into trouble (legal, crazy girlfriend, money, etc) MAY get you washed out. Keep your head low, nose clean and your eye on the ball.


----------



## NoiseOnMars (May 12, 2013)

Graduated from college yesterday. One lifelong goal down! Once I get my degree in the mail and get the paperwork submitted, I can promote up to E-4. I'll be headed to OSUT as a Specialist.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 12, 2013)

Participated in the  A 5/19 SFG SFRE yesterday.  Passed everything except the run, where I only improved by six seconds over the last time. I'm glad that I did well on everything else but very disappointed in my shit run time.  The next one is in September.


----------



## walra107 (May 12, 2013)

Well leave went by quick! Headed out west to Camp Pendleton for SOI and then the recon pipeline! Very excited and I know I am as prepared as I can be for what lies ahead! Thanks all and stay safe!


----------



## Jay (May 16, 2013)

UPDATE:

My medical waiver was approved, Recruiter made me do a PFA(Personal fitness assessment?) Which instead of 2 min push-ups and sit-ups and 2 mile run, it's 1 min each and 1 mile run.

59 push-ups-1 min
45 sit-ups-1 min
5:45-1 Mile.

All waivers cleared and I am able to  enlist, unfortunately anything Airborne I cannot have guaranteed in my contract   They are saying I can volunteer once in AIT, not really happy about that but will do what it takes. Right now my number one choice is 68W-Airborne-RASP. If RASP somehow isn't available I'll shoot for Green Platoon for the 160th SOAR as a flight medic. Either way, I will train as if I'm going to selection! 

Cheers,

Jay


----------



## DA SWO (May 16, 2013)

NoiseOnMars said:


> Graduated from college yesterday. One lifelong goal down! Once I get my degree in the mail and get the paperwork submitted, I can promote up to E-4. I'll be headed to OSUT as a Specialist.


You'll still be a Private in basic Training, don't forget that.


----------



## DA SWO (May 16, 2013)

Jay said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> My medical waiver was approved, Recruiter made me do a PFA(Personal fitness assessment?) Which instead of 2 min push-ups and sit-ups and 2 mile run, it's 1 min each and 1 mile run.
> 
> ...


Train as if you are headed for RASP then.


----------



## NoiseOnMars (May 16, 2013)

SOWT said:


> You'll still be a Private in basic Training, don't forget that.


 
Absolutely.


----------



## Jay (May 16, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Train as if you are headed for RASP then.


 
That's the plan! Praying for the best but expecting the worst! The crossfit gym I train at is owned by a former Ranger and the other is currently in 20th Group, they assigned running/swimming/rucking/pt regimns on top of the daily WOD. I need to dial in my eating habits(still about 10lbs over weight...I eat a lot of pizza, burgers and love beer). I'm 217lbs at 6'1" and 15% body fat, if I can drop to 200ish I think the calisthenics will get easier and pt scores will go up. 

Thanks for all the encouragement Gentlemen.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 16, 2013)

Jay, you're getting there.  Hang tough.


----------



## ASUlaxman (May 16, 2013)

I've been in pre-RASP for a little over a month now. The pt here is great and we get plenty of time to workout on our own, which I've been taking full advantage of. We're finally classing up tomorrow with a full roster. I'm incredibly motivated to get started, drive on through RASP and stay healthy. I don't post much on here, but I read the forums all the time and have gained a considersble amount of perspective in regards to the military from them. I feel like when one of us makes it, it's a victory for everyone who has contributed info to this site. I'll post another sitrep when I have some more news.


----------



## Tropicana98 (May 17, 2013)

ASUlaxman said:


> I've been in pre-RASP for a little over a month now. The pt here is great and we get plenty of time to workout on our own, which I've been taking full advantage of. We're finally classing up tomorrow with a full roster. I'm incredibly motivated to get started, drive on through RASP and stay healthy. I don't post much on here, but I read the forums all the time and have gained a considersble amount of perspective in regards to the military from them. I feel like when one of us makes it, it's a victory for everyone who has contributed info to this site. I'll post another sitrep when I have some more news.


 
Get it done.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 17, 2013)

Remember gents stay out of trouble before and during your selection process.


----------



## Jay (May 22, 2013)

SITREP on my enlistment:

After looking at my options having already taken the ASVAB I missed combat medic by 1 lousy point, but qualified for Rangers by 1 point so I suppose it's a blessing and a curse. After some insight from a Ranger on 35F and 35M MOS in Battalion I've chosen 35M (HUMNIT) and to volunteer for Airborne/RASP at AIT. I should hear that my policy waiver got approved today and 35M's have to take the DLAB so I'm studying for that now because I'll have to take that next week. I'll swear in the week after that and sign my contract. Pretty freaking stoked. Hope for the best plan for the worst, off to run/pt and crossfit. 

Jay


----------



## Hillclimb (May 22, 2013)

I was recently selected and assigned to January's ITC. It was a good change up coming here and being around a bunch of mature and motivated individuals. Next 25m target is to just hammer everything, especially swimming, and be prepared to train.


----------



## Servimus (May 24, 2013)

Turned blue and graduated today. Just wrapped up airborne in processing. Pretty stoked for these next few weeks.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 24, 2013)

Love hearing the progress!


----------



## CDG (Jun 4, 2013)

I graduate the TACP Schoolhouse on Thursday and head out to Fairchild for SERE a few days later.  Very excited to be so close to earning the black beret.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 4, 2013)

CDG said:


> I graduate the TACP Schoolhouse on Thursday and head out to Fairchild for SERE a few days later. Very excited to be so close to earning the black beret.


 
Cogratulations.
SERE sucks, more so then when I went through.

Will you do both courses at Fairchild?


----------



## CDG (Jun 4, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Cogratulations.
> SERE sucks, more so then when I went through.
> 
> Will you do both courses at Fairchild?


 
Thank you.  The only course I am doing is SV-80.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 5, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Participated in the A 5/19 SFG SFRE yesterday. Passed everything except the run, where I only improved by six seconds over the last time. I'm glad that I did well on everything else but very disappointed in my shit run time. The next one is in September.


 
What is the requirement?  Is it a two mile run?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 5, 2013)

Teufel said:


> What is the requirement? Is it a two mile run?


Two miles in 14:24.  I busted time by almost a minute and a half, which is really, really sad.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 5, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Two miles in 14:24. I busted time by almost a minute and a half, which is really, really sad.


Didn't you just get back from deployment?  It sucks getting back into running shape after being stuck on a small gravel FOB.  What is your normal run time for the 3 mile?  I'm sure someone here could give you a running program.  It might help to lose some weight.  I normally hover around 200 lbs at 5'10 but I dropped down to 185 for BRC and MCD.  Focused less on getting swoll and more on crossfit and running.  That might help out.  You don't want to barely make the mark.  Are you in the national guard now?  What happens if you don't make it?  11 bang bang time?


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 6, 2013)

CDG said:


> I graduate the TACP Schoolhouse on Thursday and head out to Fairchild for SERE a few days later. Very excited to be so close to earning the black beret.


 
Congrats on making it through and welcome to the brotherhood!!  Now knock out those CDC's and start shadowing the "better" JTAC's at your unit, ask questions and learn, learn, learn.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 6, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Didn't you just get back from deployment? It sucks getting back into running shape after being stuck on a small gravel FOB. What is your normal run time for the 3 mile? I'm sure someone here could give you a running program. It might help to lose some weight. I normally hover around 200 lbs at 5'10 but I dropped down to 185 for BRC and MCD. Focused less on getting swoll and more on crossfit and running. That might help out. You don't want to barely make the mark. Are you in the national guard now? What happens if you don't make it? 11 bang bang time?


 
To answer your questions:
-I did just get back from deployment...last September.  And I was on leatherneck
-Normal 3-mile time is 24-25 minutes
-I did lose a bunch of weight.  Went from 192 to 170 from January to May and still barely improved.  Low-carbing may have affected performance.
-I am a free civilian

Really, the run failure was just a matter of not training hard enough.  I didn't like running, so I did it maybe once a week.


----------



## Jay (Jun 7, 2013)

SITREP:

All waivers approved. 
DLAB next week.
If I pass then hopefully a 35M MOS will be open.

25m target-DLAB
50m target-swear in
75m target-300 on APFT
100m target-BCT

-J


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 7, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> To answer your questions:
> -I did just get back from deployment...last September.  And I was on leatherneck
> -Normal 3-mile time is 24-25 minutes
> -I did lose a bunch of weight.  Went from 192 to 170 from January to May and still barely improved.  Low-carbing may have affected performance.
> ...


What is your height?  Do you have sidewalks you can run on? Do you have a good hill that you can run?  I will try and help you improve. I was born to run but sucked at it until I learned a few training tricks that improved my time which made me train hardener but smarter. When I left basic just passing the run, by the time I left the service sub 10 min 2 miles.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 8, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> What is your height? Do you have sidewalks you can run on? Do you have a good hill that you can run? I will try and help you improve. I was born to run but sucked at it until I learned a few training tricks that improved my time which made me train hardener but smarter. When I left basic just passing the run, by the time I left the service sub 10 min 2 miles.


 
-5'10
-Yes and yes

I also have a short track near me (each lap is .2 miles instead of .25)


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 8, 2013)

Run on the side walks and watch your strides. Where do they fall? Is your trailing foot on the joint and your front foot toes fall on the next joint. Now stretch it half a foot length longer. You must do this slow and deliberate. It is not about speed it is training your legs for longer strides. Run up a steep hill trying to take the biggest stride possible, same thing down hill. If you lift don't try and be the muscle head. Train for both strength and endurance. Stip weights train to failure.


----------



## Servimus (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like I'll have a month of hold up at Bragg prior to entering SOPC. More time to prep. Sorta want to just start already.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 8, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Looks like I'll have a month of hold up at Bragg prior to entering SOPC. More time to prep. Sorta want to just start already.


 

You at bragg now?


----------



## Servimus (Jun 8, 2013)

lucky l3fty said:


> You at bragg now?


 
Negative. Jumping this week, graduate Friday and then I get on a bus directly after graduation to Bragg.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 8, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Negative. Jumping this week, graduate Friday and then I get on a bus directly after graduation to Bragg.


 

Hit me up if you ever want to work out or go for dinner. I'm here for a bit...


----------



## Teufel (Jun 8, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> Run on the side walks and watch your strides. Where do they fall? Is your trailing foot on the joint and your front foot toes fall on the next joint. Now stretch it half a foot length longer. You must do this slow and deliberate. It is not about speed it is training your legs for longer strides. Run up a steep hill trying to take the biggest stride possible, same thing down hill. If you lift don't try and be the muscle head. Train for both strength and endurance. Stip weights train to failure. View attachment 8509 View attachment 8510


 
Why did you post a picture of Harry and the Henderson's feet?


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 8, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Why did you post a picture of Harry and the Henderson's feet?


LMAO because I was still drinking my coffee and was not about to put my shoes on Sir


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 9, 2013)

Good advice, PB.  To go faster, either lengthen your stride, increase your pace or both.

Reminds me of the line from the "Expendables" where "happy feet" whines that he should get paid more cause he has to work harder to keep up cause he's shorter.


----------



## ebiaihi (Jun 9, 2013)

I hurt my ankle awhile back but it should be good to go now. I did some rehab and have kept activity to a minimum besides low intensity stuff like walking. I'll be getting some time in a pool and doing some running before I start doing the PTG, then it'll just be getting my numbers up to pass the PAST test. I still can't believe playing with a 10 and five year old took me out of commission for two months.


----------



## Jay (Jun 11, 2013)

PT Test with recruiter today
12:45 2 mile
81 push-ups
74 sit-ups 

DLAB tomorrow
Swear in next week

Motivated!


----------



## Servimus (Jun 11, 2013)

Minor update:

First two jumps today. Could do without the waiting, but the jumping.... oh man the jumping... Looking forward to wrapping my next three up and getting on the bus to Bragg on Friday.


----------



## Jay (Jun 12, 2013)

Missed 35M by 5 points on DLAB. 

Looks like I'm going INTEL 35F and will volunteer for airborne and rasp at AIT.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 12, 2013)

There are still some decent gigs you can do as a Fox.  Work hard and good luck with hitting your next goal.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 12, 2013)

Jay said:


> Missed 35M by 5 points on DLAB.
> 
> Looks like I'm going INTEL 35F and will volunteer for airborne and rasp at AIT.


 
Can't you get Airborne, and RASP in your contract?


----------



## Jay (Jun 12, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Can't you get Airborne, and RASP in your contract?


 

No. I have a medical waiver and therefore cannot get a Airborne/RASP contract. Long story, I was an entry level sep. out of the USAF, going back in through the Army.


----------



## ASUlaxman (Jun 14, 2013)

Finished up week 4 yesterday with the 10 miler. So far, so good. Cole range sucked, but it wasn't anything impossible. I failed day and night land nav on the test day so I got to go out the next day to retest for both events, and passed them both. We spent quite a bit of time on the land nav course and got to play fuck fuck games every night before what little sleep we got. I won't get too much into it, but I learned a little more about myself the last night/day out there and that's one of the continuous goals I have set while I'm in the Army. So far I haven't failed any event or test, which only a handful of people can say in this class, and I plan on keeping that streak alive. My last pt test here was a 294 because I didn't max my push-ups. Anyone who's going to rasp in the future, make sure your push-ups are perfect. So many people get in the 50's because they don't completely extend their elbows and end up losing 15-20 push-ups.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 14, 2013)

I just finished an 8 mile ruck with 45 lb plus water in 130 minutes. 

Those who aren't meeting the standard and have been training more than 8 weeks need to actually start training - by god if I can do it you young-uns have no [reasonable/acceptable] excuse.

Go do PT!


----------



## Servimus (Jun 14, 2013)

Graduated Airborne today. Got my wings and I'm on a bus to Bragg. Looks like I might have two months of hold prior to SOPC. No training in the summer apparently. Just have to be smart with my time. Sounds like they'll work us out pretty decently in hold. Twice daily pt. Make the best with what you've got. No excuses not to be prepped.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats Servimus!! Stay smart with your down time! That's where we lose a shitton of folks.


----------



## Jay (Jun 18, 2013)

SITREP

Swearing in and hopefully signing my contract tomorrow. First 25m target is within reach. Initial physical goals are almost met short of my rucking(13-14 min miles with a 40lb ruck). Hoping to leave in October for BCT, AIT will give me more time to prep for RASP.

Will update when progress has been made.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 18, 2013)

Jay said:


> SITREP
> 
> Swearing in and hopefully signing my contract tomorrow. First 25m target is within reach. Initial physical goals are almost met short of my rucking(13-14 min miles with a 40lb ruck). Hoping to leave in October for BCT, *AIT will give me more time to prep for RASP*.
> 
> Will update when progress has been made.


 
I wouldn't count on AIT giving you time to prepare.  Be there (and then some) when you ship out.


----------



## Jay (Jun 18, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I wouldn't count on AIT giving you time to prepare. Be there (and then some) when you ship out.


 

I should have worded that differently. I'm not banking on anything, I'm considering the 16 weeks of AIT will be "bounce back" as much as possible. I'm sure strength/endurance will be lost during BCT, so lots of extra running and PT will be done to get some of that back prior to Airborne and RASP.


----------



## Jay (Jun 19, 2013)

Just took a 13F mos. leaving 23 September. Volunteering for airborne/rasp at AIT. If not ill be the best possible 13F I can be until I am allowed to change mos's or an opportunity in the 75th.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 19, 2013)

Ain't nothing wrong with being a FISTer... 

I won't judge. :-"


----------



## Jay (Jun 19, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with being a FISTer...
> 
> I won't judge. :-"



My understanding is its a badass job in Batt. But otherwise is pretty hit or miss.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jay said:


> My understanding is its a badass job in Batt. But otherwise is pretty hit or miss.


 
It's pretty hit or miss here in regular land. Don't accept no for an answer. When I was at Sill they had dudes come down and ask for volunteers. You should be good with your PT scores. Good luck bro. 13F is fun.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Gents I am not SF or SOF however one of the Golden Rules is: Stay out of trouble.

Good luck in whatever pipeline you are in!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 19, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Graduated Airborne today. Got my wings and I'm on a bus to Bragg. Looks like I might have two months of hold prior to SOPC. No training in the summer apparently. Just have to be smart with my time. Sounds like they'll work us out pretty decently in hold. Twice daily pt. Make the best with what you've got. No excuses not to be prepped.



Stay out of trouble. If you need to get off of base let me know, I'm a short drive away. Sometimes a home cooked meal and a beer off base is just what you need.


----------



## Jay (Jun 19, 2013)

lucky l3fty said:


> It's pretty hit or miss here in regular land. Don't accept no for an answer. When I was at Sill they had dudes come down and ask for volunteers. You should be good with your PT scores. Good luck bro. 13F is fun.



Thanks! I'm definitely amp'd up! I've heard a lot of pro's and con's from different people but I think like everything else the grass is always greener and it's all about what you make of it.


----------



## JKumz (Jun 22, 2013)

Always working towards staying well rounded, however as I improve in one department I always seem to take a hit in another... Improved my 300m swim (cammies) to 8:35, 4 mile ruck is around 37 min. however with my weight lifting my 16:47 3 mile run time has gone to a 17:45 - 18:00.  Thinking about laying off upper body workouts and focusing on lower body pushes and pulls in the gym as that should help with rucking and my swim kick. 
What are some routines some of you guys are following to maintain well rounded performance?

I'm thinking of something along the lines of substituting run swim run with ruck swim ruck...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 22, 2013)

JKumz said:


> Always working towards staying well rounded, however as I improve in one department I always seem to take a hit in another... Improved my 300m swim (cammies) to 8:35, 4 mile ruck is around 37 min. however with my weight lifting my 16:47 3 mile run time has gone to a 17:45 - 18:00.  Thinking about laying off upper body workouts and focusing on lower body pushes and pulls in the gym as that should help with rucking and my swim kick.
> What are some routines some of you guys are following to maintain well rounded performance?
> 
> I'm thinking of something along the lines of substituting run swim run with ruck swim ruck...



Have you been over to SOFWODs or Military Athlete to check out their workouts?


----------



## JKumz (Jun 22, 2013)

My gym here on base will post the "workout of the day" on the white board which they pull from one of the two.  The only issue I have with that is the inconsistency in my schedule between training (work related) and my personal training. I've never actually signed up and paid though for the layout.  I've been weighing out a few different programs, I know there's some great threads on here about them all but more recently I have had someone insist on the "four horsemen" program.  Thinking about giving it a go, the issue is just always modifying the routines to allow for ruck and swim days.  No sense in destroying your legs one day in the gym then going out and trying to do a painful half assed ruck the next day, not to mention the increased risk of injury.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 22, 2013)

SOFWODs incorporates rucking, running and swimming in addition to their "WOD".  I like it because I don't have to think up my own workout.
It's also free.
Oh, and it's "selection based".
And, it's run by guys who know how to pass a Selection program.


----------



## JKumz (Jun 22, 2013)

Sounds right up my alley, thanks.  Definitely going to look further into that.


----------



## CDG (Jul 4, 2013)

Done with SERE. The last school in the pipeline is P275, which I start very soon.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 6, 2013)

Good shit brother.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Seajack (Jul 9, 2013)

Been playing "brain games" (lumosity app i just got) right after warming down after a workout; it's interesting and fun to see how you score post-workout, compared to your baseline scores.


----------



## kscore (Jul 10, 2013)

First week of 10 week #'s

3 mile run- 27:05 (This is well below normal for me but I started using POSE and have not seemed to figure out what I'm missing. Filming my runs this week to watch.)
3 mile ruck (3.02 mi, 53lbs before water)- :55.56
100m swim- 3:05/100
400m- 2min avg
Movement card 1- 11:44
600m- I had to combine this pool day with the 100m intervals so I didn't time this portion
Tread- 15 minutes straight through, used it as a warm up before the (8)100m and 600m swims
4 mile ruck (4.06, 53lbs before water)- 1:07

Extra work this week has included: short card, 2 hockey games, 1 practice and daily work of dogs (police k9 bite work)

I'm really not happy with my run times at all. obviously they are awful. I have a slight discomfort using POSE in my calves but don't feel as burnt at the end of the run, I am just not finding a comfortable speed using the technique that doesn't cause discomfort.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 14, 2013)

Hit a 12 mile ruck in *2:33*, 56lb pack (sans water)


----------



## goon175 (Jul 14, 2013)

> Hit a 12 mile ruck in *2:33*, 56lb pack (sans water)



Solid!


----------



## ASUlaxman (Jul 20, 2013)

I graduated RASP Friday, July 12th and was turned over to Pre-SOCM yesterday. Now my main focus is studying and PT. I'm getting paid to learn and workout! Sounds like an awesome deal to me.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 20, 2013)

CDG said:


> Done with SERE. The last school in the pipeline is P275, which I start very soon.


Is that like P90x 3 times?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 20, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Is that like P90x 3 times?



...and then some!


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 20, 2013)

ASUlaxman said:


> I graduated RASP Friday, July 12th and was turned over to Pre-SOCM yesterday. Now my main focus is studying and PT. I'm getting paid to learn and workout! Sounds like an awesome deal to me.


Congratulations.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 20, 2013)

ASUlaxman said:


> I graduated RASP Friday, July 12th and was turned over to Pre-SOCM yesterday. Now my main focus is studying and PT. I'm getting paid to learn and workout! Sounds like an awesome deal to me.


Nicely done young man


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 21, 2013)

ASUlaxman said:


> I graduated RASP Friday, July 12th and was turned over to Pre-SOCM yesterday. Now my main focus is studying and PT. I'm getting paid to learn and workout! Sounds like an awesome deal to me.



Fuck yeah dude. Stay focused a lot of guys from my class are still waiting for SOCM slots and are getting complacent, it's costing them.


----------



## comrade-z (Jul 25, 2013)

Quick update, mostly just to put some thoughts out and maybe get some advice, because since last time I posted, I've gotten somewhat indecisive.

So recently I talked to my parents (and others) some more about my desire to join the military.  One thing that was talked about a lot is the fact that, currently, I have very little experience with the civilian world.  I mean, I am a civilian, but I have yet to have a serious job/career sort of thing.  Not so surprising then that my parents said that I should at least work on getting hired, and if successful with that then try out the whole "normal" thing for several months, and then reconsider the military.

I feel a little torn, as while my strongest interests career/job wise right now are with military, that line of reasoning makes sense to me.  I think it is pretty reasonable to at least see what a job is like...but at the same time it will likely make it that much harder to leave/change tracks, should I choose to try for the military - the longer I am not working towards the military, the more entrenched I will become in other aspects of my life.  Not that those aspects are bad aspects - I have a great girlfriend, moving out into the world sounds fun too, and so on.  On the other hand, maybe another season or two to get in better shape and learn, or even to see if it is still something I want after a little more life-experience and time, doesn't sound like a bad idea at all.  I just don't want to turn around and find out that I lost my chance, either.

So far I am following my parents advice, and working on finding a job these days.


----------



## Locksteady (Jul 25, 2013)

@ comrade-z

Sign a minimum 3-year contract, go into a field that interests you (if you think you're seriously qualified for SOF, sure, go ahead.. but if you have an inkling of doubt, at least find another career field that interests you - and be willing to walk if the recruiter doesn't have it), and after just a year, compare it to what the rest of the 18-25 y/o civilian job force's concept of 'work' is considered.

You cannot fail going military first.  Assuming you are not any serious grade of fuck-up, you will leave the military with: 1.  Applicable job experience (regardless of the job.  The one thing the military teaches -is- to expect and deal with all sorts of... people).  2.  A potential career (based on the MOS/rating/whathaveyou that you pick, you can have pretty bank job offers once you leave - or at least openings into available/better jobs).  3.  Free college or trade education (If you're planning to do everything online, then stick with the Montgomery G.I. Bill.  Otherwise, go with Post 9/11.  Additionally, note that the 9/11 is currently in the works to allow you to get charged in-state tuition to out-of-state colleges, too, so long as you reside there).

Consider this advice, research the hell out of it to see if it holds water, and if it proves agreeable, present it to your parents -after- having made a decision for yourself, one way or another.  At the very least, this will demonstrate to them that you were responsible enough to take the time to do the research, consider your options, and come to a conclusion on your own.

Just like any responsible adult should.

/0.02


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 25, 2013)

comrade-z said:


> So far I am following my parents advice, and working on finding a job these days.



There is nothing wrong with that.  If you end up starting a career, and you decide to join up, you can always try the Reserve Component (although if you are still thinking MARSOC, 4th Force is on the left coast) and continue with your career and still serve in that capacity.  Good luck with whatever path you choose, whether you enlist or not.

ETA - When you add .mil experience to the degree you just got, more doors open up.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 25, 2013)

ASUlaxman said:


> I graduated RASP Friday, July 12th and was turned over to Pre-SOCM yesterday. Now my main focus is studying and PT. I'm getting paid to learn and workout! Sounds like an awesome deal to me.



Do NOT get complacent when you get to SOCM....


----------



## kscore (Jul 25, 2013)

comrade-z said:


> Quick update, mostly just to put some thoughts out and maybe get some advice, because since last time I posted, I've gotten somewhat indecisive.
> 
> So recently I talked to my parents (and others) some more about my desire to join the military.  One thing that was talked about a lot is the fact that, currently, I have very little experience with the civilian world.  I mean, I am a civilian, but I have yet to have a serious job/career sort of thing.  Not so surprising then that my parents said that I should at least work on getting hired, and if successful with that then try out the whole "normal" thing for several months, and then reconsider the military.
> 
> ...




I joined when I was 21. I regret that decision in the big picture. I should have joined when I wanted to instead of following everyone elses suggestions and advice. As was said before if you have any doubts maybe you are taking the right path at the moment. 

Best advice I can give. Make YOUR choices and stand behind them 100% no matter where you go or what you do because regardless of what the choice is, its the character behind the choice people will remember you for not the action you took.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 25, 2013)

kscore said:


> I joined when I was 21. I regret that decision in the big picture. I should have joined when I wanted to instead of following everyone elses suggestions and advice. As was said before if you have any doubts maybe you are taking the right path at the moment.
> 
> Best advice I can give. Make YOUR choices and stand behind them 100% no matter where you go or what you do because regardless of what the choice is, its the character behind the choice people will remember you for not the action you took.


What he said. My ex-wife convinced my oldest to wait a year before enlisting; he has regretted not enlisting when he originally wanted to.
As others have said; you can go Guard/Reserve and re-enter the civilian market a year later.
Good luck either way.


----------



## tweeder (Jul 25, 2013)

comrade-z said:


> Quick update, mostly just to put some thoughts out and maybe get some advice, because since last time I posted, I've gotten somewhat indecisive.
> 
> So recently I talked to my parents (and others) some more about my desire to join the military.  One thing that was talked about a lot is the fact that, currently, I have very little experience with the civilian world.  I mean, I am a civilian, but I have yet to have a serious job/career sort of thing.  Not so surprising then that my parents said that I should at least work on getting hired, and if successful with that then try out the whole "normal" thing for several months, and then reconsider the military.
> 
> ...



I REALLY try not to post much, but since I was in the same boat as you I hope you can gain from my input. 

My parents really really very much did not want me to join the military... especially enlisted. The talk I received was something along the lines of " You have so much to offer the civilian world/ you'll waste your degree/ you can get the same type of excitement in the civilian world... etc", so I gave the civilian sector a shot. It's not a bad place by any means, it's just not what I wanted. I gave it a shot, now I'm heading for the second half of OSUT (split option/ long story).

What I'm getting at is this... give the civilian world a shot, stay in shape, if it's not for you after a year or two then go do what you gotta do. At the very least you'll have had a couple more years to get in better shape, you'll be more mature, and you can look your parents in the eye and say I tried. I know it was important for my parents that I try making a "normal" life work... in the end, they just didn't want anything bad to happen for me and as a parent I understand that now more than ever.

Good luck to you and back in my lane,
Tweeder


----------



## tweeder (Jul 29, 2013)

Just a quick update.

I ship out next week to Fort Benning working towards the end goal of walking across the stage at Bragg; earning my Tab and Beret. Following along with different programs during what seemed like a year train-up (Wendler/ MA/ lots of miles & Cals) I feel strong. Last PT test at SFRE in early June resulted in 74 Push-ups, 71 sit ups, 15:14 2 mile. Last PT test (administered by a retired armor First Sergeant) 83 push-ups 81 sit-ups 13:31 run followed by a 2:49 12 miler with 50lb + LBE complete. I'm still not happy with my run and ruck time, but I know I will drop some of this weight (5'6'' 187 mostly muscle) and those numbers will continue to improve.

More importantly, I feel mentally ready and committed to become the best Infantryman possible and from there I'll knock down 25m after 25m until the pipeline is complete. I've prepared my family for what's to come and am lucky to have them behind me, all that's left is to do it :)

I want to thank the contributing members before me, I have learned from your trial and error. I also want to thank the Military and SOF mentors on this forum, I've learned a great deal from seeing the professionalism that is displayed every day. 

Be well,
Tweeder


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 29, 2013)

Good luck!  Stay focused.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 29, 2013)

tweeder said:


> I REALLY try not to post much, but since I was in the same boat as you I hope you can gain from my input.
> 
> My parents really really very much did not want me to join the military... especially enlisted. The talk I received was something along the lines of " You have so much to offer the civilian world/ you'll waste your degree/ you can get the same type of excitement in the civilian world... etc", so I gave the civilian sector a shot. It's not a bad place by any means, it's just not what I wanted. I gave it a shot, now I'm heading for the second half of OSUT (split option/ long story).
> 
> ...



You are short... That may hurt you later if you can't always run with your ruck on...


----------



## tweeder (Jul 29, 2013)

@LimaOscarSierraT  -Thank you will do.

@cback0220 - Understood


----------



## Servimus (Jul 30, 2013)

Finally getting out of the purgatory known as SOPC hold. Ship Monday to SOPC. Pretty excited to just be getting in even better shape and learning what the cadre have to teach us in the next three weeks.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 30, 2013)

Stupid question.. What is SOPC?

F.M.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 30, 2013)

The Prep Course.  Do that, then go to Selection.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 30, 2013)

OK. Thanks.

F.M.


----------



## Seajack (Aug 13, 2013)

15 days! I've been keeping up on my PT, and feel more than prepared for Navy RTC and Corps School. I've spent most of my last two months fishing and kayaking with good friends, spending as much time as I can with my family, and making sure my personal life and head are where they need to be. Savoring the last few days, but I'm certainly excited to get things moving!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 13, 2013)

Good shit. 
If you have any general questions about Great Mistakes, shoot me a PM.

ETA: After seeing your picture in the "pets only" thread, you need to start eating everything in sight.


----------



## RuckMonkey (Aug 15, 2013)

It's been a week full of personal bests. 

57:43 8 Mile run time PR
5:37 1 Mile sprint PR
39:13 10,000 Meter row PR
425 #Deadlift PR

....now for the 8 Mile ruck on Sunday.


----------



## walra107 (Aug 17, 2013)

whoa I havent been here in a while! one full week left of ITB then its onto MART and the fun that goes with it! Had tons of good times learning the ropes of being a grunt but I am ready to keep on trucking...


----------



## dknob (Aug 27, 2013)

RuckMonkey said:


> It's been a week full of personal bests.
> 
> 57:43 8 Mile run time PR
> 5:37 1 Mile sprint PR
> ...


Why would you row 10k??

On a side note, I did the half marathon row from the games in 1:33

Second dumbest thing I've ever done.


----------



## Servimus (Aug 28, 2013)

Shipping to selection on Friday. Gotta say, I'm pretty damn excited. Been thinking about this moment for years and now it's only a few days away. Whatever the result may be, I want to thank everyone on this board for providing such an awesome source of information for SOF hopefuls. It's helped me mentally acclimate myself to what lies in front of me and there are plenty of other guys with me here who benefit from the knowledge posted daily on this site. Thanks again.


----------



## walra107 (Aug 29, 2013)

MART week one...enough said lol.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 31, 2013)

Rowing 10k.... gross....


----------



## goon175 (Aug 31, 2013)

comrade-z said:


> Quick update, mostly just to put some thoughts out and maybe get some advice, because since last time I posted, I've gotten somewhat indecisive.
> 
> So recently I talked to my parents (and others) some more about my desire to join the military.  One thing that was talked about a lot is the fact that, currently, I have very little experience with the civilian world.  I mean, I am a civilian, but I have yet to have a serious job/career sort of thing.  Not so surprising then that my parents said that I should at least work on getting hired, and if successful with that then try out the whole "normal" thing for several months, and then reconsider the military.
> 
> ...



What exactly are you trying to accomplish? It sounds to me you are walking around with absolutely no goal or purpose in life. What in the fuck is the point in "Getting a job" when you have no goal? Your spinning your wheels. Figure out what you want out of life, and pursue it with reckless abandon. I personally cannot imagine just going out and "Getting a job" and wasting my time. Honestly, it sounds like you have weak sauce and are too scared to put the effort into a serious career in either the private or military sector. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that joining is the be-all, end-all; had you said "I have a great shot at an awesome career in a field I enjoy, so I'm going to put the military on the back burner and see where this goes" then I would be all about it. But your current plan sucks. Maybe your parents are ok with mediocrity, but are you ok with that? Think about it.


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 31, 2013)

^^^Great advice.

What is it with all the recent indecisive posts?  Are all of you wanna-be's fence sitters?

Grab some initiative and MAKE your future.  Don't be dictated into your life.

Wanna be HSLD?  Great.  MAKE it happen.

Wanna stay 1st Civ Div?  Great.  MAKE it happen.

Wanna know a secret?  Those I've known who were successful were successful anywhere, mil or not.

Bunch of whiny morons.

And for those of you who've given snippets of your success, y'alls give me a hard-on.


----------



## Red Ryder (Sep 4, 2013)

I attended a briefing held by B 2/19 in Columbus yesterday. Overall it was a good briefing and great experience.  When a SF soldier showed up at the front gate to escort me was on a ATV I new it was gonna be a good time, and to actually be talking to long tabbers in person instead of online was awesome. There were about five of us there, six if you count one guy who brought his girlfriend :wall:. Most of the guys in attendance were already in the Guard.

The briefing was done by a teams junior Bravo with a Delta and Charlie sitting among us in seats making comments and answering questions specific to their MOS.

I came away motivated and wanting to become part of the community more than ever before but also thinking I should enlist AD instead of NG. I don't have a job on the civilian side that I would want to hold onto and if my goal would be to be a "Guard Bum" why not just go active? The idea of drilling with the guys at  B 2/19 to get in better shape definitely appeals to me but I don't wanna use them just to jump ship later on to AD. 

Sorry for the rambling and any questions or comments are appreciated.


----------



## reed11b (Sep 5, 2013)

Passed my psych eval for sniper school today. Not SOF, but it is my current 25m target, so I am pretty happy to be moving forward with it.
Reed


----------



## comrade-z (Sep 8, 2013)

goon175 said:


> What exactly are you trying to accomplish? It sounds to me you are walking around with absolutely no goal or purpose in life. What in the fuck is the point in "Getting a job" when you have no goal? Your spinning your wheels. Figure out what you want out of life, and pursue it with reckless abandon. I personally cannot imagine just going out and "Getting a job" and wasting my time. Honestly, it sounds like you have weak sauce and are too scared to put the effort into a serious career in either the private or military sector. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that joining is the be-all, end-all; had you said "I have a great shot at an awesome career in a field I enjoy, so I'm going to put the military on the back burner and see where this goes" then I would be all about it. But your current plan sucks. Maybe your parents are ok with mediocrity, but are you ok with that? Think about it.



Excuse my casual style of speech.  Typically when seeking advice, I try to avoid specifics as I don't like the idea of "if you were me".  To this end I typically will deliberately leave out specific details that could lead to specific advice, or requests for specific advice, from my speech/posts.  Its just a personal quirk of mine, and I apologize if that mislead you.

I am currently taking classes for a field which I enjoy greatly, and would be a great career choice for me for a variety of reasons including likelihood for my success, good compensation, and personal enjoyment/fulfillment (IT security), which I already have some connections in.  I have some experience in IT security already, however mostly through individual projects, either of my own or as part of a team.

So I would say that yes, it is more along the lines of "I have a great shot at an awesome career in a field I enjoy".  The reason I am torn is more to do with the fact that all things related to security and warfare interest me, in both the physical and digital realms.  I am utterly certain that what I want to do will involve at least some of the digital aspects of warfare and security (as these are the aspects I have some personal experience with, and can actually qualify my interest in pursuing a career in).  As such, for a while (and still somewhat now), it really does come down to, at least in my mind, the myriad differences between the military and civilian worlds, as I can do digital/IT security in both.  What else I can do on top of/beyond IT security is where some of those differences between the military and civilian worlds matter to me - what kinds of opportunities are available and how readily in each, for example.

Also, I am not offended about how much you read into my indecision (no way you could have known, as I didn't post details), but that was still quite a bit to try and pull out about my life.  I will say this - yeah, the concept of throwing myself out into the world is in a way "scary", in that there are many, many unknowns.  However I am totally fine with that, as I know I am smart and skilled enough to not just make a living, but make a career for myself in some field or another that I enjoy.  It isn't that I am cocky or arrogant, I just am confident, due to successes on a variety of projects, that I have employable skills in things like IT security.

I hope this clears things up a bit about exactly what the source of my indecision is.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 8, 2013)

comrade-z said:


> Excuse my casual style of speech.  Typically when seeking advice, I try to avoid specifics as I don't like the idea of "if you were me".  To this end I typically will deliberately leave out specific details that could lead to specific advice, or requests for specific advice, from my speech/posts.  Its just a personal quirk of mine, and I apologize if that mislead you.
> 
> I am currently taking classes for a field which I enjoy greatly, and would be a great career choice for me for a variety of reasons including likelihood for my success, good compensation, and personal enjoyment/fulfillment (IT security), which I already have some connections in.  I have some experience in IT security already, however mostly through individual projects, either of my own or as part of a team.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you probably should have lead with the details. It's hard to give advice (maybe you weren't looking for advice, IDK) based off of what turns out to be vague details.

That being said, with what you want to go in to - I would look at MOS 35Q in the Army. You'll get the TS that is needed for all the good jobs in IT, and I think you'll be killing two birds with one stone as far as what you want to be doing with your life. You'll be able to say you served your country whilst setting yourself up for success in a field you enjoy.


----------



## comrade-z (Sep 8, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Yeah, you probably should have lead with the details. It's hard to give advice (maybe you weren't looking for advice, IDK) based off of what turns out to be vague details.
> 
> That being said, with what you want to go in to - I would look at MOS 35Q in the Army. You'll get the TS that is needed for all the good jobs in IT, and I think you'll be killing two birds with one stone as far as what you want to be doing with your life. You'll be able to say you served your country whilst setting yourself up for success in a field you enjoy.



Found a nice site that displayed all the relevant IT certifications to 35Q, and there is quite a bit in common between the list of certifications I have/want/am working on and those listed as relevant to 35Q.  Looks like it is a brand new MOS pretty much - thanks for the info!


----------



## goon175 (Sep 8, 2013)

comrade-z said:


> Found a nice site that displayed all the relevant IT certifications to 35Q, and there is quite a bit in common between the list of certifications I have/want/am working on and those listed as relevant to 35Q.  Looks like it is a brand new MOS pretty much - thanks for the info!



Keep in mind that whatever list you found is probably a list of what is considered "entry level", the good stuff probably comes after you have been doing the job for a while.


----------



## tweeder (Sep 14, 2013)

I was put into week 5 of OSUT with other prior service Soldiers and right now we are on our 48 hour pass. Currently my run is down to 12:57, push-ups are 94, and sit-ups are 87. I'm staying motivated and out of trouble and learning as much as I can. 

Thanks and be well!


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 14, 2013)

tweeder said:


> I was put into week 5 of OSUT with other prior service Soldiers and right now we are on our 48 hour pass. Currently my run is down to 12:57, push-ups are 94, and sit-ups are 87. I'm staying motivated and out of trouble and learning as much as I can.
> 
> Thanks and be well!



PT scores are fantastic. How are you doing on longer rucks? Do you have to run a great deal?


----------



## tweeder (Sep 14, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> PT scores are fantastic. How are you doing on longer rucks? Do you have to run a great deal?



Thank you.

The rucks are slow as hell, but at STT I was patrolling with the 249 up and down some decent hills for a good distance and I felt fine albeit some sore biceps. I know from the SFRE's I attended that I have to airborne shuffle just to maintain 15 min miles, and as the marches get longer that it will be tougher on me...  That being said I'm ready to break myself off just to keep going.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 14, 2013)

Did I read that you attended *six* SFRE's before shipping out?


----------



## tweeder (Sep 14, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Did I read that you attended *six* SFRE's before shipping out?



I attended every SFRE at 3/20 SFG(A) since September 2012 (except April for my wedding) until June of this year.


----------



## Jay (Sep 22, 2013)

Last day as a civilian. Headed to BCT at Ft.Sill tomorrow on a 13F contract. Volunteering for RASP at AIT. Right now I am focusing on the task at hand as I have a long 10 weeks ahead. I'm beyond ecstatic to start this and be the best soldier I can be. Right now it really hasn't hit me yet. Thank you to everyone who's answered the 18,000 questions I've asked! Thank you to all that have served and do serve. Every single one of you are an inspiration to me. I'll post up after graduation. 


-J


----------



## MOTOMETO (Sep 22, 2013)

Good luck to you dude. Fort Sill has some banging chow halls. You're probably going to eat at the same chow hall with the arty student Marines.


----------



## Jay (Sep 22, 2013)

MOTOMETO said:


> Good luck to you dude. Fort Sill has some banging chow halls. You're probably going to eat at the same chow hall with the arty student Marines.



Thanks! I take in roughly 4000 calories a day and I'm 208lbs at 6'1". I'm gonna lose stupid weight at boot but my plan is to pack on muscle/strength during AIT. I'm hoping their chow halls have lean meats for protein, haha.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 22, 2013)

MOTOMETO said:


> Good luck to you dude. Fort Sill has some banging chow halls. You're probably going to eat at the same chow hall with the arty student Marines.


This is 20 year old intel but the chow hall the Jarheads ate at was pretty good. The other one was the main gate. We have someone else out there, if they want to volunteer who they are. Spent 3 years there loved it, stay away from the strip joints.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 22, 2013)

Jay said:


> Thanks! I take in roughly 4000 calories a day and I'm 208lbs at 6'1". I'm gonna lose stupid weight at boot but my plan is to pack on muscle/strength during AIT. I'm hoping their chow halls have lean meats for protein, haha.


 

Dude... in Basic and AIT, you'll eat whatever the fuck you get...  trust me on this one...  unless they've pc'd that all to hell and serve tofu burgers and algae shakes because they're more ecologically correct...   and you should get about 10 minutes to eat from the minute you step inside the chow hall.


----------



## Jay (Sep 22, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Dude... in Basic and AIT, you'll eat whatever the fuck you get...  trust me on this one...  unless they've pc'd that all to hell and serve tofu burgers and algae shakes because they're more ecologically correct...   and you should get about 10 minutes to eat from the minute you step inside the chow hall.



Thanks! I figured that'd be the case during BCT, wasn't sure about AIT though. Frankly I'll take mystery meat over algae shakes lol


----------



## Muppet (Sep 22, 2013)

Jay said:


> Thanks! I figured that'd be the case during BCT, wasn't sure about AIT though. Frankly I'll take mystery meat over algae shakes lol


 
FUCKING GET SOME!

F.M.


----------



## Jay (Sep 22, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> FUCKING GET SOME!
> 
> F.M.



So fucking stoked right now. T-minus 7 1/2 hours until I'm at MEPS. Let's fucking do this. Catch y'all on the flip side. 

-J


----------



## Muppet (Sep 22, 2013)

Don't be a fucking turd (which you are not), just saying. Stay out of trouble and get it done.

F.M.


----------



## ZmanTX (Sep 22, 2013)

Jay said:


> Last day as a civilian. Headed to BCT at Ft.Sill tomorrow on a 13F contract. Volunteering for RASP at AIT. Right now I am focusing on the task at hand as I have a long 10 weeks ahead. I'm beyond ecstatic to start this and be the best soldier I can be. Right now it really hasn't hit me yet. Thank you to everyone who's answered the 18,000 questions I've asked! Thank you to all that have served and do serve. Every single one of you are an inspiration to me. I'll post up after graduation.
> -J



Good luck Jay.


----------



## Servimus (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, life is full of bumps in the road. I was a 21 day non-select. I'm young, so I think that may have factored into the decision. My lack of experience was unanimously cited as part of the reason for my drop. Not sure if I'm under-analyzing this, but it seemed like the cadre just wanted me to have some experience in a line unit before coming back to selection. 

Obviously this sucks massively, but I'm taking this as a learning experience. I didn't quit. I killed the gates and did solid on both of my Stars. Made it through team week pretty well and must have peered all right as well as it wasn't brought up to me at all. They told me to come back in six months, so in the mean time I'm going to push for the 173rd and hopefully spend some time in Italy, get some experience as an 11B in a good unit- maybe learn Italian. Then I'll come back to selection a better candidate.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2013)

@Servimus -- be the best damn 11B you can be, learn everything you can from those above you, and teach what you learned in the prep course to others.  You seem to have a good attitude, keep it, and try again.  Hate to say this... but if you get the 173rd, they may send you to Ft. Rich....  frozen snot capital of the Army.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 23, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Well, life is full of bumps in the road. I was a 21 day non-select. I'm young, so I think that may have factored into the decision. My lack of experience was unanimously cited as part of the reason for my drop. Not sure if I'm under-analyzing this, but it seemed like the cadre just wanted me to have some experience in a line unit before coming back to selection.
> 
> Obviously this sucks massively, but I'm taking this as a learning experience. I didn't quit. I killed the gates and did solid on both of my Stars. Made it through team week pretty well and must have peered all right as well as it wasn't brought up to me at all. They told me to come back in six months, so in the mean time I'm going to push for the 173rd and hopefully spend some time in Italy, get some experience as an 11B in a good unit- maybe learn Italian. Then I'll come back to selection a better candidate.



Damn man. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 23, 2013)

Good attitude bro. You will get it soon enough. Get to your unit and be a good Paratrooper.

F.M.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 23, 2013)

A good test of one's character is to see the reaction after failure, not success.  Some of the most die-hard, driven folks are those who capitalize on failure.

Losers never learn.


----------



## reed11b (Sep 23, 2013)

x SF med said:


> @Servimus -- be the best damn 11B you can be, learn everything you can from those above you, and teach what you learned in the prep course to others.  You seem to have a good attitude, keep it, and try again.  Hate to say this... but if you get the 173rd, they may send you to Ft. Rich....  frozen snot capital of the Army.


Fort Rich is 4/25 not 173rd. Also Ft Rich is the hunting and fishing capital of the Army, AKA the 75th retirement home, the frozen snot capital is Ft. Wainwright, home of nasty legs.
Reed


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2013)

Isn't there a detatchment of the 173rd still at Ft. Rich, I know they have an airborne  detatchment...


----------



## reed11b (Sep 23, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Isn't there a detatchment of the 173rd still at Ft. Rich, I know they have an airborne  detatchment...


Yes, 4/25 is an airborne brigade. It used to just be 1/501st, originally as the only surviving battalion of 6th ID and then as part of 172nd brigade.
Reed


----------



## Muppet (Sep 23, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Well, life is full of bumps in the road. I was a 21 day non-select. I'm young, so I think that may have factored into the decision. My lack of experience was unanimously cited as part of the reason for my drop. Not sure if I'm under-analyzing this, but it seemed like the cadre just wanted me to have some experience in a line unit before coming back to selection.
> 
> Obviously this sucks massively, but I'm taking this as a learning experience. I didn't quit. I killed the gates and did solid on both of my Stars. Made it through team week pretty well and must have peered all right as well as it wasn't brought up to me at all. They told me to come back in six months, so in the mean time I'm going to push for the 173rd and hopefully spend some time in Italy, get some experience as an 11B in a good unit- maybe learn Italian. Then I'll come back to selection a better candidate.


 
Bro. So, this happened. You are handling it well. Good job. In response to an Airborne unit...Why not the center of the universe? Bragg? Though, I would not mind Italy.

F.M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 23, 2013)

He has no choice where he goes, he is on worldwide assignment.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 23, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> He has no choice where he goes, he is on worldwide assignment.


 
Ah, I get it. ok. thanks.

F.M.


----------



## Servimus (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah I'm on worldwide. Waiting for those orders to come through. Word on the street is that 4/25 at Richardson or 173rd at Vicenza are where most guys are going, with a few getting the 82nd. I've heard awesome things about Italy, so I'm hoping that happens. I'm already counting down the days until I can come back to SWC.


----------



## Etype (Sep 28, 2013)

Everyone wants to go to Italy.  Most of those spots go to guys who reenlist for it or people who get it in their contract from their initial enlistment.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 28, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Yeah I'm on worldwide. Waiting for those orders to come through. Word on the street is that 4/25 at Richardson or 173rd at Vicenza are where most guys are going, with a few getting the 82nd. I've heard awesome things about Italy, so I'm hoping that happens. I'm already counting down the days until I can come back to SWC.


Wouldn't an assignment to the 82nd make it easier for you to re-try selection?


----------



## Servimus (Sep 28, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Wouldn't an assignment to the 82nd make it easier for you to re-try selection?


From what I've been told- not really. I can drop a packet again for selection after six months and it'll just be a plane ticket away. Only difference being that I would have to wait a whole year to PCS back to Bragg if I do go to Italy. 

Ultimately I'm going where I'm sent and I'm pretty sure my wishlist isn't going to factor in there much. I won't be disappointed whether I get stationed at Bragg, Richardson or over in Italy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2013)

Good attitude.  Be the best troop you can while you wait for your next opportunity.  I'll also add that some of the best things in my life have happened as a direct result of me not getting something I thought I really wanted, right when I really thought I needed to have it.  Good luck bro.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 28, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Well, life is full of bumps in the road. I was a 21 day non-select. I'm young, so I think that may have factored into the decision. My lack of experience was unanimously cited as part of the reason for my drop. Not sure if I'm under-analyzing this, but it seemed like the cadre just wanted me to have some experience in a line unit before coming back to selection.
> 
> Obviously this sucks massively, but I'm taking this as a learning experience. I didn't quit. I killed the gates and did solid on both of my Stars. Made it through team week pretty well and must have peered all right as well as it wasn't brought up to me at all. They told me to come back in six months, so in the mean time I'm going to push for the 173rd and hopefully spend some time in Italy, get some experience as an 11B in a good unit- maybe learn Italian. Then I'll come back to selection a better candidate.


Keep at it young man. Run the straight and narrow. 6 months will pass before you know it. Stay in shape and drive on.  You finished, that is more than most


----------



## Etype (Sep 28, 2013)

Servimus said:


> From what I've been told- not really. I can drop a packet again for selection after six months and it'll just be a plane ticket away


Are you already an E-4?  If not, you need to be first.  

Either way, don't focus on going back to selection- like @Marauder06 said.  Focus on being the best rifleman/ammo bearer whatever you can be.  That will make you more valuable once you make it through.  Keep the fact that you want to go back to selection to yourself- make sure everyone knows that your #1 priority is to be a good soldier.  Then, when it comes time for you to leave they won't give you hell about- you can't argue with a squared away dude who wants to take it to the next level.


----------



## Servimus (Sep 28, 2013)

Etype said:


> Are you already an E-4?  If not, you need to be first.
> 
> Either way, don't focus on going back to selection- like @Marauder06 said.  Focus on being the best rifleman/ammo bearer whatever you can be.  That will make you more valuable once you make it through.  Keep the fact that you want to go back to selection to yourself- make sure everyone knows that your #1 priority is to be a good soldier.  Then, when it comes time for you to leave they won't give you hell about- you can't argue with a squared away dude who wants to take it to the next level.


Makes sense. Appreciate the advice guys. It definitely helps.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 29, 2013)

And keep your head up!


----------



## Lefty375 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sitrep: I submitted my RASP packet painlessly with the full support of my chain of command around three months ago. Got jerked around about any type of orders. Finally just called HRC and got talked to the SFC at the 75th who does orders. He said he would start working on it.

I'm just glad my year time on station is coming to an end here. It's been quite a long wait to have a chance to start my career. Hopefully orders come at some point. I should have asked the HRC NCO if I could just sit at Pre-RASP and maybe get a early shot at RASP.


----------



## dirtmover (Oct 19, 2013)

Well it has been along time since I posted in this thread.  I have mulled it around on what I wanted to Dow with my career..... did I want to make the move to MI (CI) or do Civil Affairs.  I chatted with my best friend on which would be a better choice for me.  She said that CA would be a great fit.  The more I thought about doing CI the more I realized that it was more about the places and high speed jobs that I "could" do and not about wanting to do the core responsibilities of being a CI agent.  On my previous deployments I had actually enjoyed engaging the local population, and would love to do it more.  

I talked with my 1SG as my current PL and PSG are not very supportive in my decision and he was willing to talk to the CA personnel on Shindand and see if I could talk with them and go out on a mission with them.  I really would like to chat with them about the CA mission in peacetime to see if it was something that would be up my alley....... I refuse to chose CA as a new job if I do not feel as great about their wartime mission as their peacetime mission.  

I feel as if I have grown a lot as a person and soldier after being dropped from a previous  course.  I will update you guys when I can get to KAF to take the TABE and DLAB.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2013)

dirtmover said:


> Well it has been along time since I posted in this thread.  I have mulled it around on what I wanted to Dow with my career..... did I want to make the move to MI (CI) or do Civil Affairs.  I chatted with my best friend on which would be a better choice for me.  She said that CA would be a great fit.  The more I thought about doing CI the more I realized that it was more about the places and high speed jobs that I "could" do and not about wanting to do the core responsibilities of being a CI agent.  On my previous deployments I had actually enjoyed engaging the local population, and would love to do it more.
> 
> I talked with my 1SG as my current PL and PSG are not very supportive in my decision and he was willing to talk to the CA personnel on Shindand and see if I could talk with them and go out on a mission with them.  I really would like to chat with them about the CA mission in peacetime to see if it was something that would be up my alley....... I refuse to chose CA as a new job if I do not feel as great about their wartime mission as their peacetime mission.
> 
> I feel as if I have grown a lot as a person and soldier after being dropped from a previous  course.  I will update you guys when I can get to KAF to take the TABE and DLAB.


Good luck.


----------



## dirtmover (Oct 23, 2013)

So am I trying to get my packet done in Afghanistan.  I know I can get the DLAB AND THE TABE tests done in KAF,  my chain supporting me is a whole another ball game.  Does anyone know if I would be able to get the SERE-C physical done in country?  Myself and a couple of other guys wanted to know as they are trying to go to SFAS when we get back.


----------



## Servimus (Oct 29, 2013)

Going to where it's cold. Got orders to 4th BCT, 25th ID at Fort Richardson, Alaska. 

From Florida to Alaska. Go figure. I'm going to have to take up hunting or something. Anyone have any knowledge regarding Alaska/Anchorage they'd like to share, besides, of course, that it is cold? I know I'm heading to the promised land in terms of outdoors activity, which is cool. I'm into hiking. Hunting was never big in my family, but I've heard it's great up there too. Anyone know anything about Anchorage? All I'm getting from friends is that there are moose everywhere. Not sure if that's code for the local females or if there are actually moose everywhere.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 29, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Going to where it's cold. Got orders to 4th BCT, 25th ID at Fort Richardson, Alaska.
> 
> From Florida to Alaska. Go figure. I'm going to have to take up hunting or something. Anyone have any knowledge regarding Alaska/Anchorage they'd like to share, besides, of course, that it is cold? I know I'm heading to the promised land in terms of outdoors activity, which is cool. I'm into hiking. Hunting was never big in my family, but I've heard it's great up there too. Anyone know anything about Anchorage? All I'm getting from friends is that there are moose everywhere. Not sure if that's code for the local females or if there are actually moose everywhere.


That is better than pretty much anywhere else I think.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 29, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Going to where it's cold. Got orders to 4th BCT, 25th ID at Fort Richardson, Alaska.
> 
> From Florida to Alaska. Go figure. I'm going to have to take up hunting or something. Anyone have any knowledge regarding Alaska/Anchorage they'd like to share, besides, of course, that it is cold? I know I'm heading to the promised land in terms of outdoors activity, which is cool. I'm into hiking. Hunting was never big in my family, but I've heard it's great up there too. Anyone know anything about Anchorage? All I'm getting from friends is that there are moose everywhere. Not sure if that's code for the local females or if there are actually moose everywhere.


You'll either love it, or despise it.

Most of my friends enjoyed tours in AK.

4th BCT, is that the Airborne Bde?


----------



## Servimus (Oct 29, 2013)

SOWT said:


> You'll either love it, or despise it.
> 
> Most of my friends enjoyed tours in AK.
> 
> 4th BCT, is that the Airborne Bde?


Yes, yes it is. 
I'll do my best to love it. New experience for an east coast kid from Miami. I'll have to invest in some clothing other than sandles and t-shirts.


----------



## CDG (Oct 29, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Anyone know anything about Anchorage?



 What do you want to know?  Nightlife recommendations, outdoors stuff?


----------



## Servimus (Oct 30, 2013)

All of the above. Shoot me a PM if you don't mind. Appreciate it!


----------



## reed11b (Oct 30, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Going to where it's cold. Got orders to 4th BCT, 25th ID at Fort Richardson, Alaska.
> 
> From Florida to Alaska. Go figure. I'm going to have to take up hunting or something. Anyone have any knowledge regarding Alaska/Anchorage they'd like to share, besides, of course, that it is cold? I know I'm heading to the promised land in terms of outdoors activity, which is cool. I'm into hiking. Hunting was never big in my family, but I've heard it's great up there too. Anyone know anything about Anchorage? All I'm getting from friends is that there are moose everywhere. Not sure if that's code for the local females or if there are actually moose everywhere.


I LOVED the post, hated the job (I was an 11C that wanted to be an 11B), and having worked with the unit recently, I am fairly impressed with their training tempo and professionalism. If you are _really_ lucky, you'll be a 1/501st Geronimo. When you arrive PM me and I'll send some of my buddies your way to get you introduced to the locals.
Reed


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you know about the little bells and pepper spray?  
From what I hear, mama grizz's love it when one gets in between them and cubs.
Seriously, I wish I had the opportunity to go there.


----------



## Seajack (Oct 31, 2013)

Finished up my time at Great Mistakes. Now at A school, working on getting my post-boot camp self back in shape for the SOCP here at Corps school. Exciting stuff.


----------



## reed11b (Nov 3, 2013)

RFSed from my Sniper section. Failed to Qual expert on Saturday. I have an open invitation to re-attend sniper section selection once I qual expert again. May not be the path I pursue however, I have some thinking to do.
Reed


----------



## walra107 (Nov 15, 2013)

Closing up 2nd phase of BRC this coming week. Cold wet Misery is all Ive got to say. Loving it.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 15, 2013)

dirtmover said:


> Well it has been along time since I posted in this thread.  I have mulled it around on what I wanted to Dow with my career..... did I want to make the move to MI (CI) or do Civil Affairs.  I chatted with my best friend on which would be a better choice for me.  She said that CA would be a great fit.  The more I thought about doing CI the more I realized that it was more about the places and high speed jobs that I "could" do and not about wanting to do the core responsibilities of being a CI agent.  On my previous deployments I had actually enjoyed engaging the local population, and would love to do it more.
> 
> I talked with my 1SG as my current PL and PSG are not very supportive in my decision and he was willing to talk to the CA personnel on Shindand and see if I could talk with them and go out on a mission with them.  I really would like to chat with them about the CA mission in peacetime to see if it was something that would be up my alley....... I refuse to chose CA as a new job if I do not feel as great about their wartime mission as their peacetime mission.
> 
> I feel as if I have grown a lot as a person and soldier after being dropped from a previous  course.  I will update you guys when I can get to KAF to take the TABE and DLAB.


 
These guys have excellent missions all the way around.  Good luck!


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Servimus said:


> Going to where it's cold. Got orders to 4th BCT, 25th ID at Fort Richardson, Alaska.
> 
> From Florida to Alaska. Go figure. I'm going to have to take up hunting or something. Anyone have any knowledge regarding Alaska/Anchorage they'd like to share, besides, of course, that it is cold? I know I'm heading to the promised land in terms of outdoors activity, which is cool. I'm into hiking. Hunting was never big in my family, but I've heard it's great up there too. Anyone know anything about Anchorage? All I'm getting from friends is that there are moose everywhere. Not sure if that's code for the local females or if there are actually moose everywhere.


 
I've worked with that brigade twice deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan.  Excellent Brigade.  You will have a wonderful time there.  Learn as much as you can and listen to the experienced guys who know.


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 15, 2013)

walra107 said:


> Closing up 2nd phase of BRC this coming week. Cold wet Misery is all Ive got to say. Loving it.



Keep at it.  How much longer?


----------



## walra107 (Nov 16, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Keep at it.  How much longer?



Just about 5 weeks if my math is correct. I tend not to focus on graduation dates just surviving each week! Just going to keep on trucking through.


----------



## Jay (Dec 10, 2013)

Graduated BCT last Friday. Currently at AIT to be a 13F. PT starts today and we have a PT test Friday. Apparently there's only one shot as far as airborne and rangers go here. They have 60+ holdovers for airborne and rangers so they're not looking for any currently and you MUST have a 280+ pt score to be considered for rangers here. I've got a 265. I plan to get after it to reach  that goal. Oh and the lack of discipline here astounds me. But the cadre are all awesome. Happy to finally be here.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 10, 2013)

Jay said:


> Graduated BCT last Friday. Currently at AIT to be a 13F. PT starts today and we have a PT test Friday. Apparently there's only one shot as far as airborne and rangers go here. They have 60+ holdovers for airborne and rangers so they're not looking for any currently and you MUST have a 280+ pt score to be considered for rangers here. I've got a 265. I plan to get after it to reach  that goal. Oh and the lack of discipline here astounds me. But the cadre are all awesome. Happy to finally be here.


 
Fucking excel and if it does not happen, be the best soldier you can be. That's it.

F.M.


----------



## Jay (Dec 10, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Fucking excel and if it does not happen, be the best soldier you can be. That's it.
> 
> F.M.



Thanks! We just had our first pt session in the hallways of the barracks since it's 9 degrees outside. It's definitely not BCT  anymore! Ready to be the best soldier I can be and Further my career!


----------



## Lefty375 (Dec 10, 2013)

Jay said:


> Graduated BCT last Friday. Currently at AIT to be a 13F. PT starts today and we have a PT test Friday. Apparently there's only one shot as far as airborne and rangers go here. They have 60+ holdovers for airborne and rangers so they're not looking for any currently and you MUST have a 280+ pt score to be considered for rangers here. I've got a 265. I plan to get after it to reach  that goal. Oh and the lack of discipline here astounds me. But the cadre are all awesome. Happy to finally be here.



Good luck. I will just let you know that it took me a year to get a RASP date from the regular Army and it's a very long process. If you are hurting, dig deeper.


----------



## Jay (Dec 13, 2013)

lucky l3fty said:


> Good luck. I will just let you know that it took me a year to get a RASP date from the regular Army and it's a very long process. If you are hurting, dig deeper.



Thank you very much! We all struggled on the PT test. Over 20 failures and I didn't hit my goal of 280, in fact my pt score went down(256) and they have no airborne slots and are only taking Ranger candidates. They said anyone with a 270 and active duty can volunteer. There's only 3 in our class. I'm pretty mad at myself for not training harder in my downtime during BCT. I'll continue to train and get my score back up. I'd like to be in the 290's by February, if they take candidates later then great! If not, I'll definitely volunteer asap! This is simply lack of preparation and being complacent which is the opposite kind of soldier I want to be. I'm ready to a be a student and learn as much as possible and prep for my first duty station. I'm hoping for the 10th mountain or 101st but frankly anything stateside would make me happy(not that it matters). Knocked out my commo test today we start land nav next week. Then HBL(more time to train) for two weeks. 

PT scores during basic
Push-ups-73
Sit-ups-62
Run-13:42


PT score yesterday
Push-ups-68
Sit-ups-58
Run-13:24

I've got some gas left when I run, I can max that and it's just form on sit-ups and simply doing more pushups in my down time. We're allowed to check out kettle bells and we can use the pt field and our rucks if we want on the weekend and after 1900 to ruck, run or lift/pt. Two-a-days are coming! 

Never quit!

-J


----------



## walra107 (Dec 17, 2013)

finished the graded patrols and death hike today at BRC. will get my 0321 cert on friday at graduation....thank you all for the support and wise counselings to this point! now for the hard work to begin!


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 26, 2013)

Congratulations walra107. Good work.

I've just finished up finals, and am preparing to carpool/PCS with another ITC student. We'll be checking in next month to start the slaying. 

I've only been rucking 6 milers once a month because of my knee, but I've been putting them down in under 60 minutes with a 55lb ruck, not including water. I'm hoping I can hold the pace for 12 miles without my knee blowing up. Other than that; lots of TFblacktraining, swim intervals, and track sprints. I wish I did more LSD runs, or more mountain/leisurely hiking, but I'm eager to get back to training.


----------



## Jay (Jan 4, 2014)

Headed to Fort Carson as my first duty station, I get my official orders next week but our instructors posted our duty stations last night. First thing I checked, local gyms. Military Athlete has an affiliate in the area, I'm freakin stoked!


----------



## the_enforcer (Jan 10, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Did I read that you attended *six* SFRE's before shipping out?


I have to do the same thing for the 20th group, I start my first one in February.


----------



## the_enforcer (Jan 10, 2014)

Servimus said:


> Well, life is full of bumps in the road. I was a 21 day non-select. I'm young, so I think that may have factored into the decision. My lack of experience was unanimously cited as part of the reason for my drop. Not sure if I'm under-analyzing this, but it seemed like the cadre just wanted me to have some experience in a line unit before coming back to selection.
> 
> Obviously this sucks massively, but I'm taking this as a learning experience. I didn't quit. I killed the gates and did solid on both of my Stars. Made it through team week pretty well and must have peered all right as well as it wasn't brought up to me at all. They told me to come back in six months, so in the mean time I'm going to push for the 173rd and hopefully spend some time in Italy, get some experience as an 11B in a good unit- maybe learn Italian. Then I'll come back to selection a better candidate.



Remember brother, Michael Jordan was cut from his high school team. You have a great attitude about it, you will do great.


----------



## Havoc13 (Jan 10, 2014)

the_enforcer said:


> *Remember brother, Michael Jordan was cut from his high school team*. You have a great attitude about it, you will do great.



That's got to be one of the best "what's up now, bitches!?" stories ever.


----------



## DAVE101 (Jan 11, 2014)

I hate to be that guy, but Michael Jordan was never cut from his HS basketball team, nor did Albert Einstein ever flunk out of math. They're all myths!


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 11, 2014)

He tried out for varsity as a sophomore but got sent to JV, depending how you look at it he did get cut from the team that originally tried out for.


----------



## the_enforcer (Jan 11, 2014)

dirtmover said:


> He tried out for varsity as a sophomore but got sent to JV, depending how you look at it he did get cut from the team that originally tried out for.


That ^


----------



## the_enforcer (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd like to think getting "cut" from varsity and sent to jv is a lot like not getting selected for sf and getting sent to a conventional unit. It all depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Havoc13 (Jan 11, 2014)

DAVE101 said:


> I hate to be that guy, but Michael Jordan was never cut from his HS basketball team, nor did Albert Einstein ever flunk out of math. They're all myths!



You'll never make it onto the Hacoc13 writing team if all you do all day is go around debunking fake "facts" in the news.

Not that we ever produce any of those, or anything.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jan 16, 2014)

A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.  Was notified today that I am eligible for retraining.  Now I just have to gather the necessary paperwork and submit the package.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2014)

xGenoSiide said:


> A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.  Was notified today that I am eligible for retraining.  Now I just have to gather the necessary paperwork and submit the package.


Good luck with the retraining application.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jan 16, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Good luck with the retraining application.


Thank you. Luckily I already have an IFC III on file, which should make it a hair easier, may just need some modification, and just need my 422 to reflect maritime diving.


----------



## Rooster501 (Jan 18, 2014)

Does sniper school count for this thread?  I know it's not SOF but I could/would appreciate any encouragement/advice.


----------



## tweeder (Jan 25, 2014)

SELECTED! 04-14

Thank you to everyone who has contributed. Anything you need to know on how to make it can be found on this site. Just remember DO YOUR BEST AND NEVER QUIT.

The journey begins.

Respectfully,
Tweeder


----------



## the_enforcer (Jan 31, 2014)

tweeder said:


> SELECTED! 04-14
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has contributed. Anything you need to know on how to make it can be found on this site. Just remember DO YOUR BEST AND NEVER QUIT.
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 31, 2014)

Rooster501 said:


> Does sniper school count for this thread?  I know it's not SOF but I could/would appreciate any encouragement/advice.



Please tell me you are just pulling our leg with this encouragement BS.

If you need moral support (encouragement) to get through a military school you need to go find a quiet corner and choke yourself until you are dead... encouragement for B4 school of all things...

And no, sniper school doesn't count for this thread.

OMFG..


----------



## Rooster501 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry.  I guess encouragement was not the appropriate word.


----------



## tweeder (Feb 1, 2014)

the_enforcer said:


> Congrats!



Thank you very much.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 1, 2014)

Rooster501 said:


> Sorry.  I guess encouragement was not the appropriate word.



The appropriate "action" was to read the mission statement of this entire mentorship forum.


----------



## Rooster501 (Feb 3, 2014)

Roger. Understood.


----------



## ebiaihi (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm going to wait on enlisting. I could write paragraphs on it, I don't think that's necessary though. Getting out of my comfort zone and just going for things has changed my life in so many ways. It'd be fun to ride this out. I just wanted to thank everybody on here that's ever answered a question of mine or has given me some advice.


----------



## dirtmover (Feb 4, 2014)

Based on my research I will end up with too much TIG as a SGT to be able to submit a CA packet.  Bright side is that I am going to the promotion board in March, once I pin on SSG I will be able to meet the time in grade/ service requirements to be able to submit my packet.   Though based on a suggestion for a further opportunity I am going to submit my packet for CST (which has a lot of the same requirements as CA).


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 4, 2014)

dirtmover said:


> Based on my research I will end up with too much TIG as a SGT to be able to submit a CA packet.  Bright side is that I am going to the promotion board in March, once I pin on SSG I will be able to meet the time in grade/ service requirements to be able to submit my packet.   Though based on a suggestion for a further opportunity I am going to submit my packet for CST (which has a lot of the same requirements as CA).


Military logic kills me.

For those in the know, will CST's survive the budget cuts?


----------



## AWP (Feb 4, 2014)

Tropicana98 said:


> The appropriate "action" was to read the mission statement of this entire mentorship forum.


 
You kids and your "reading" craze. Back in my day, we didn't have letters, we had pictures. Yes, the Internet was pictures. The really high speed units had colors, 8 bits! They had pictures in magenta and cyan and it was beautiful. The rest of us, we had black and green, just black and green for our Internet pictures. Letters were just a dream! Yessir, you kids have it easy today with your letters and your searching things and all of your colors.


----------



## dirtmover (Feb 6, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Military logic kills me.
> 
> For those in the know, will CST's survive the budget cuts?


 
According to the website the next A&S for CST is in NOV but that is the last one that is posted on the site.  I would like to see it changed from a TDS assignment to a PCS move that way if you are selected to be retained in that role you would be able to get more training to better support the teams i.e. more indepth language training.


----------



## Sandman3 (Feb 14, 2014)

This is a bit late but, I graduated ITC in December.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 14, 2014)

joe24 said:


> This is a bit late but, I graduated ITC in December.


Awesome job!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 15, 2014)

joe24 said:


> This is a bit late but, I graduated ITC in December.



Siiiiiiiiccckkkkkk. Good shit dude.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 15, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> You kids and your "reading" craze. Back in my day, we didn't have letters, we had pictures. Yes, the Internet was pictures. The really high speed units had colors, 8 bits! They had pictures in magenta and cyan and it was beautiful. The rest of us, we had black and green, just black and green for our Internet pictures. Letters were just a dream! Yessir, you kids have it easy today with your letters and your searching things and all of your colors.


Did not have computers...book or fill out in triplicate


----------



## EAL92 (Feb 23, 2014)

Damn that's awesome. Congratulations Joe! I hope to make it to ASPOC in August. I'm dealing with a old foot and ankle injury relapse, but will resume training next week.


----------



## Lefty375 (Feb 23, 2014)

Off to RASP tomorrow morning.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 23, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> Off to RASP tomorrow morning.



Fucking get some!

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 23, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> Off to RASP tomorrow morning.


Don't fucking quit.
Follow instructions, and don't talk to anybody when told not to talk to people.

Good luck.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 23, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> Off to RASP tomorrow morning.



Have a good one.


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 24, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> Off to RASP tomorrow morning.



Good Luck!


----------



## Lefty375 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, I didn't make this last RASP Class. When I got to Pre-RASP, there were already like 170+ guys there. There was a Private News Network rumor that they would take PT score + how long you have been here in consideration. Well it ended up being just how long you have been here decides if you class up or not. The class leader tried to pull for me, but they said they needed to get the guys who have been here longer then me out the door. So I will for sure be in the next class. My PT score was medicore. 74 Push Ups, 86 Sit ups, 14:30 run. I was probably like top 40% because the super fast guys either suck at push ups or sit ups. 

Until then, more running and PT. We run a lot here, and they are pretty fast. I am VERY average on the runs, and top 10% when it comes to strength/strength endurance. So the runs kick my ass, but it's all great. I like being here minus the standing in formation for hours sometimes. It would also be a tad more fun to have some more experienced guys around. 

I will update in a couple of weeks when I class up (assuming they run the class in April).


----------



## Red-Dot (Mar 7, 2014)

Fartlek is your friend....good luck.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 7, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> Well, I didn't make this last RASP Class. When I got to Pre-RASP, there were already like 170+ guys there. There was a Private News Network rumor that they would take PT score + how long you have been here in consideration. Well it ended up being just how long you have been here decides if you class up or not. The class leader tried to pull for me, but they said they needed to get the guys who have been here longer then me out the door. So I will for sure be in the next class. My PT score was medicore. 74 Push Ups, 86 Sit ups, 14:30 run. I was probably like top 40% because the super fast guys either suck at push ups or sit ups.
> 
> Until then, more running and PT. We run a lot here, and they are pretty fast. I am VERY average on the runs, and top 10% when it comes to strength/strength endurance. So the runs kick my ass, but it's all great. I like being here minus the standing in formation for hours sometimes. It would also be a tad more fun to have some more experienced guys around.
> 
> I will update in a couple of weeks when I class up (assuming they run the class in April).


So you stay at Benning?

You are Pre-RASP, or Pre-Pre-RASP?


----------



## Lefty375 (Mar 7, 2014)

SOWT said:


> So you stay at Benning?
> 
> You are Pre-RASP, or Pre-Pre-RASP?




Yes, I'm here at great old benning. I'm glad I drove here because I would be be terribly bored otherwise.

I'm at Pre-RASP


----------



## goon175 (Mar 7, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> Yes, I'm here at great old benning. I'm glad I drove here because I would be be terribly bored otherwise.
> 
> I'm at Pre-RASP



Make sure you are keeping yourself healthy and stretched out, prevent those injuries before they happen! Your lucky, you'll be going through at a great time of year, weather wise. Shouldn't be any ice out at Cole Range...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 7, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Make sure you are keeping yourself healthy and stretched out, prevent those injuries before they happen! Your lucky, you'll be going through at a great time of year, weather wise. Shouldn't be any ice out at Cole Range...


Hmm, where are those genuine Marie Laveau chicken bones when I need them.....


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> Yes, I'm here at great old benning. I'm glad I drove here because I would be be terribly bored otherwise.
> 
> I'm at Pre-RASP


 
Stay out of trouble. Stay focused. You can party and whatnot some other day, just not now.

Good luck!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Mar 8, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Make sure you are keeping yourself healthy and stretched out, prevent those injuries before they happen! Your lucky, you'll be going through at a great time of year, weather wise. Shouldn't be any ice out at Cole Range...



I'm convinced that place is in a dome where Regiment controls the weather.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 8, 2014)

Tropicana98 said:


> I'm convinced that place is in a dome where Regiment controls the weather.



It's like the Hunger Games dome from the movie, someone is sitting in the SCIF pushing buttons and bringing blizzards, tornadoes, hurricanes, freezing rain, packs of wild hogs, floods, etc. onto Cole Range and the surrounding area.


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 9, 2014)

Tropicana98 said:


> I'm convinced that place is in a dome where Regiment controls the weather.



I think most schools are. They told us they ordered rain for SERE, and on the last day.. we got it.


----------



## walra107 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sitrep: Headed to Scout Sniper Basic Course this weekend...


----------



## Sandman3 (Mar 29, 2014)

walra107 said:


> Sitrep: Headed to Scout Sniper Basic Course this weekend...



Goodluck, it's going to be fun, some of my favorite memories come from that school.  Are you going to Pendleton?

Oh and find a pole ;)


----------



## walra107 (Mar 29, 2014)

joe24 said:


> Goodluck, it's going to be fun, some of my favorite memories come from that school.  Are you going to Pendleton?
> 
> Oh and find a pole ;)


 
 Quantico


----------



## tweeder (Apr 4, 2014)

Greetings all!

I just got out of CLT and am ready to begin Phase 1 Monday.  Hydrating and staying out of trouble this weekend as well as getting my detail packing list together.

The SGL's and leadership from CLT were top notch, I'm feeling motivated and ready for what's ahead.

I hope all is well!

Tweeder


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 18, 2014)

Done with cole range! We currently have 117. We started with 137.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> Done with cole range! We currently have 117. We started with 137.


What happens next?


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 18, 2014)

SOWT said:


> What happens next?



6 weeks of learning how Regiment does stuff. First responder, mobility, shooting and breaching. I will update when I get closer to graduation. 

I only chose cole range  to give an update because it's like the "big hump".


----------



## goon175 (Apr 18, 2014)

I still can't get over this "new normal" with the extremely low attrition rate.


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 19, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I still can't get over this "new normal" with the extremely low attrition rate.



If we counted the people who quit in pre rasp the rate would be huge and look more like all the other SOF selection rates. The kids coming out of basic for example had around 70 people with option 40s from one group. There are 5 of the original 70 left.

 I have personally seen around 70 or so people at pre rasp get kicked or quit the month I was there. The guys who actually class up are the ones that want to be here now.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Apr 21, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I still can't get over this "new normal" with the extremely low attrition rate.


I wonder what RFS rates are looking like. We had over 150 enter my RIP class from hold, in which guys also quit, and 53 graduated. 19 of us ended up at 1st Batt. and when we showed up guys just talked about how much harder RIP was for them and smoked our balls all the time. Like a year later 9 of us that originally showed up from my RIP class remained.


----------



## DasBoot (May 7, 2014)

Small victory- graduated from University of Florida on Sunday with my BA in Religion and a 3.48 GPA. Not amazing but I finished this all debt free, in 4 years and with a decent enough GPA that won't hinder me if I should ever head off to grad school. Currently getting in shape for the Navy Challenge PST. I have only been working out for about 2 months now but in that time I've lost over 20 pounds, gone from doing pushups on my knees and unable to finish even a mile to my current scores of :
1.5 mile run- 1230 (not passing, still need to cut 2 mins off but I haven't done a 1.5 timed in about 3 weeks so I'm sure its dropped with increasing my intervals and my LSD runs to 3 miles)
500 yard Swim- 1135. Passing is 1230. Still need to get this down.
Sit-ups- 88. Passing is 50. Almost "optimum" (that being 90).
Push-ups- my scoring has me at 75, passing is 50, though I will wager that a motivator would count some off. I will work on my form and get that set.
Pull-ups- 10. That is the minimum. I need to work on those but it has been great to get from only doing 1 about 6-7 weeks ago to passing. They are my favorite of the 3 calisthenics so I will definitely improve on these.

I know I need to improve my scores to pick up a contract. I am not aiming for the minimum. My practice-AFQT (I am not sure what the official name is) score was good according to the recruiter, so passing the ASVAB should not be an issue. I will continue to run, swim and box for another couple of weeks before heading into the recruiter to get the ball rolling. I am realistic about getting an SO contract right off the bat, and realize I would need a lot of things to fall into place to get one on my first try, but I think at least meeting up with the North Florida motivator and getting one under my belt, pass or fail, is a good idea.

Like I said, I need to keep improving and I am honestly ashamed of the kind of shape I let myself get into. I am just taking time to enjoy my little victories before refocusing on the next 5m target. I will continue to keep everyone posted.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 11, 2014)

A good rule of thumb we were told is to have your combined swim and run time under 19:00.  
Shoot for 80/80/20 on the other 3 and you will get your contract.  
Remember, constant improvement and sustained superior performance is expected once you're in the pipeline.  
If you have any general questions about the DEP process or anything else, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Kemba415 (May 11, 2014)

Signed an 18x contract, shipping out in August. Barring no setbacks, my SFAS class starts in January.


----------



## Lefty375 (May 25, 2014)

Finished week 7 which was pretty fun (Breaching), but shooting is still my favorite. Passed all the critical events. My run still sucks but I'm working on it.

My last PT test was 
PU: 87
SU: 90
2 Mile: 13:47

I graduate Friday and will be going to 3/75.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 25, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## CDG (May 25, 2014)

Congratulations @lucky l3fty !!


----------



## Lefty375 (May 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. I will post on Friday to let everyone know there were no hiccups.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 25, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## TLDR20 (May 25, 2014)

@Kemba415 I would t count on getting a class when you think you will. Nothing is set in stone and you could get caught in a myriad of time wasting events.


----------



## Brian1/75 (May 25, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> Finished week 7 which was pretty fun (Breaching), but shooting is still my favorite. Passed all the critical events. My run still sucks but I'm working on it.
> 
> My last PT test was
> PU: 87
> ...


If you had run a little faster you could have gone to 1/75. :) Congratulations.


----------



## goon175 (May 26, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2014)

Congrats Lucky...

F.M.


----------



## Kemba415 (May 26, 2014)

@TLDR20 Understood. I can always hope.


----------



## 2-1 Alpha (May 29, 2014)

Lucky L3fty,

Congratulations on passing RASP and joining the Ranger Regiment. Thank you for your service.

Very Respectfully,

2-1 Alpha


----------



## Marine0311 (May 29, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> Finished week 7 which was pretty fun (Breaching), but shooting is still my favorite. Passed all the critical events. My run still sucks but I'm working on it.
> 
> My last PT test was
> PU: 87
> ...



Congrats lucky.


----------



## Lefty375 (May 30, 2014)

Donned the tan beret today, and going to 3/75. Excited to start my journey. One of the best days of my military career. I should have done it sooner, but I'm not complaining.

Thank you all for the support. I have been on this website for a couple of years and even though I haven't met anyone, I still feel like it's a family.


----------



## Grunt (May 30, 2014)

Congratulations on accomplishing your goal!

Now the journey truly begins.

I wish you the very best success in your new unit!


----------



## 8654Maine (May 30, 2014)

I'm hoping this is the appropriate thread for my sitrep.

I'll be 50 this year.  Every decade, I take stock of my life and try to enrich my experiences.

I've been absent from this forum for awhile.  It's because I'm trying to focus on some things that are life changing.  What you may ask?

Well, on Tues, May 27 '14 (29 yrs and 2 days after my initial enlistment), I just finished my physical exam and PRT for the Navy.

Yup, I'm just about done with my package for Direct Commission into the Navy Reserve.

My initial PRT:  PU 63, SU 83, 1.5mile in 12 min and change. (that was after an all nighter, fasting, and multiple blood draws).  Not an excuse.  Definite room for improvement.

Well, hoping the stars align and the Board OK's it.

Not SOF standards, but I'm just getting (re)started.

It'd be good to wear the uniform again.  Hope to spend time with my Recon/MARSOC (or other SOF) bro's, in another capacity.

Hope that motivates some of you.

Back to lurking.

Congrats to the folks who've passed their respective selection.  It's an awesome feeling!

Now all you douchebags who read above should drop and give me 30!  35 for folks who haven't passed!


----------



## DA SWO (May 30, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> I'm hoping this is the appropriate thread for my sitrep.
> 
> I'll be 50 this year.  Every decade, I take stock of my life and try to enrich my experiences.
> 
> ...



What career field?


----------



## 8654Maine (May 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> What career field?


Physician.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 31, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> Finished week 7 which was pretty fun (Breaching), but shooting is still my favorite. Passed all the critical events. My run still sucks but I'm working on it.
> 
> My last PT test was
> PU: 87
> ...



Congratulations, iffy!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 31, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> I'm hoping this is the appropriate thread for my sitrep.
> 
> I'll be 50 this year.  Every decade, I take stock of my life and try to enrich my experiences.
> 
> ...



Nice move, amigo. Best of luck in your uniform service; it is a unique fraternity.


----------



## Iyfan05 (Jun 14, 2014)

As my intro thread stated a long time ago. I still want to be SOT-A, however now I am one step closer to my goals. I am still a 35S and currently on Tower week of Airborne school in beautiful and humid Fort Benning. I have orders to 1st SF group in Washington where I was told I would be a SOT-A. Just need to keep my feet and knees together for 5 jumps, continue with my PT and enjoy the ride. 

Happy 239th Birthday Army!


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 18, 2014)

Iyfan05 said:


> As my intro thread stated a long time ago. I still want to be SOT-A, however now I am one step closer to my goals. I am still a 35S and currently on Tower week of Airborne school in beautiful and humid Fort Benning. I have orders to 1st SF group in Washington where I was told I would be a SOT-A. Just need to keep my feet and knees together for 5 jumps, continue with my PT and enjoy the ride.
> 
> Happy 239th Birthday Army!


Maaaan, get ready for the barn and some quality time with 400 of your closest friends! 

Almost there brother, keep at it. Seriously, though, feet and knees together. If my 5th jump had been my first.... I may have quit. To date, it's still the 2nd worst jump of my career.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 20, 2014)

Congrats, @lucky l3fty !


----------



## Jay (Jun 21, 2014)

Update:

I'm currently an RTO on a FO team with 4/4 out or Fort Carson. Kinda got hosed and didn't get to deploy with everyone even though I was here in plenty of time and even have orders. I'm currently training at military athlete in the evenings here in Colorado Springs and mixing body weight training with ruck and run improvement for pt. I was put in charge of pt for my team, so I'm fortunate enough to create the programming. 

Next move is to start my paperwork for SFAS or RASP depending on the agreement my wife and I come to considering her career etc(family first, but refuse to settle and she's supportive).  My 1 year mark is next February, since I'm on rear d, I have nothing but time to train. Excited to
See what the future holds.

Pt score 277(need to get my 2 mile into the 12's and get my situps up, maxed pushups).
12 mile ruck-2:42 as of Thursday.

Headed to air assault in August and JFO in October(if not sooner).

-Jay


----------



## Muppet (Jun 21, 2014)

Jay said:


> Update:
> 
> I'm currently an RTO on a FO team with 4/4 out or Fort Carson. Kinda got hosed and didn't get to deploy with everyone even though I was here in plenty of time and even have orders. I'm currently training at military athlete in the evenings here in Colorado Springs and mixing body weight training with ruck and run improvement for pt. I was put in charge of pt for my team, so I'm fortunate enough to create the programming.
> 
> ...



Whats JFO bro?

F.M.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 21, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Whats JFO bro?
> 
> F.M.



Joint Fires Observer.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 21, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> Joint Fires Observer.



Cool. Thanks. We had a F.O. attached to us with the 325 at Bragg. Hard core fucker. 

F.M.


----------



## Ape Doctor (Jun 26, 2014)

Quick sitrep. Coming close to graduating Green Platoon. Been a long time since my last post. I have a good momentum going and I'm really excited to finally get to work over in the regiment. Excellent training and I've truly begun to embrace the esprit de' corps of being a NightStalker. No place in the Army I'd rather be right now. NSDQ!


----------



## Jay (Jun 27, 2014)

Ape Doctor said:


> Quick sitrep. Coming close to graduating Green Platoon. Been a long time since my last post. I have a good momentum going and I'm really excited to finally get to work over in the regiment. Excellent training and I've truly begun to embrace the esprit de' corps of being a NightStalker. No place in the Army I'd rather be right now. NSDQ!



Congrats!! What's your mos?


----------



## Ape Doctor (Jun 27, 2014)

92A. I'll be going to 4th Bn after Green Platoon.


----------



## Kemba415 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just took my shipping-within-30-days-PT-test at the recruiting office.

Pushups: 79
Sit-ups: 63
2 mile run: 12:50

I suck at sit-ups, plain and simple. Really going to focus on that in these last 4 weeks. 

Other than that, just getting excited to ship.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 9, 2014)

Do more toes to bar and weighted sit ups.


----------



## Kemba415 (Jul 9, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Do more toes to bar and weighted sit ups.



Will do, thank you.


----------



## Ape Doctor (Jul 17, 2014)

Graduated green platoon.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## tweeder (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello,

I just finished up SUT & SERE. I'm currently working on getting back into shape before the Echo course starts.

Hope all is well.


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2014)

This is my favorite thread on the Internet. All of it.


----------



## Kemba415 (Aug 3, 2014)

Shipping out Tomorrow to Benning to start the 18x pipeline. Wanted to thank you guys again for all the info you put on this website, it is very appreciated. I will update as much as I can.

Thanks again,

Robbie


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 3, 2014)

Best of luck and remember:  "Try not.  Do or do not...there is no try."


----------



## tweeder (Sep 16, 2014)

So after talking to my Senior Instructor (whom some here are familiar with) before the course started,  I'm rolling into the next course so I can go home for Paternity Leave.  I'm lucky to have this opportunity,  just using this time to get in better shape and practice espanol. 

All the best!


----------



## AWP (Sep 16, 2014)

tweeder said:


> So after talking to my Senior Instructor (whom some here are familiar with)


 
I'm laughing at this.

And people wonder why we tell them "be careful how you act on the Net."

Good luck and stay at it.


----------



## tweeder (Sep 16, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm laughing at this.
> 
> And people wonder why we tell them "be careful how you act on the Net."
> 
> Good luck and stay at it.



It's a small world indeed. Thank you very much.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Sep 30, 2014)

Very small... 

SBG sends.


----------



## Ronnoc (Oct 2, 2014)

Completed LDAC at Ft. Knox, KY and Aviation CTLT at Ft. Bliss, TX this summer; curiously enough my best friend from LDAC was the son of former 3rd SFG (A) CSM W.

I came into my Senior year rather ecstatic as I had almost max points for the OML and was sitting in a great position to get my first branch selection(MI). ROTC is now being overhauled and what I will be assessed on (next year) hasn't been published; which leaves me in a curious state of uncertainty. The (very tentative) proposal includes a scoring reduction of GPA from 40% to 15% and adds in a standardized test score that accounts for 20%; among other things.

I was also fortunate enough to meet a 1LT(P) who is currently an MI type in RSTB and was more than helpful in answering any questions I had; branching straight MI and following the pipeline into the 75th is my 2-3 year goal. My alternate and contingency branches for my accessions packet are Cyber and Infantry respectively.

V/R.


----------



## Silence Dogood (Nov 11, 2014)

About a month ago I received probably the most unexpected and exciting phone call of my life. It was the NSW Scout and he was calling to let me know that I had been picked up for an SO contract in the latest draft. I've signed the contract, am in DEP and I ship for bootcamp in May 2015. I know that this is only the beginning, but getting this contract has been my 25m target for the past 2.5 years. It feels really good to have checked this first goal off the list. 

My contracting PST scores were:

500 yd CSS: 9:12
Pushups: 53
Situps:  80
Pull-ups: 13
1.5 mile run: 8:56

My pushup and pullup numbers are underwhelming. I am focusing on them with a real sense of urgency now that the clock is ticking. I feel like I'm making progress and hope to be at 60+ pushups and 14 or 15 pull-ups on my next PST. I'd like to be at 80 pushups and 20 pull-ups by the time I ship.

That's it for now....I'm going to go do some more PT.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 11, 2014)

shortbrownguy said:


> Very small...
> 
> SBG sends.




Isn't it my Brother, isn't it? :wall:


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 11, 2014)

Good shit, Silence Dogood , you have some good target numbers.  Just remember to prepare for more than the PST.  You won't be running 1.5 miles or swimming 500 yards for very long once you are in Prep.  Glad to see you won't be in GLKS during the shitty winter.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 11, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Good shit, Silence Dogood , *you have some good target numbers.*  Just remember to prepare for more than the PST.  You won't be running 1.5 miles or swimming 500 yards for very long once you are in Prep.  Glad to see you won't be in GLKS during the shitty winter.  Best of luck to you.


 
NOT.

Those are terrible numbers. 

Do better.


----------



## Lefty375 (Nov 11, 2014)

This thread has been too quiet. I need to recruit more DEP people to the forum.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 11, 2014)

Two weeks ago I signed an 11x Op. 40 contract with a recruiter up here in MA. I ship the end of January. I am extremely excited to be going. How I came to the decision to go this route is a bit long and I don't feel that at this point it's worth telling. I will happily post once I've made it on the other side and have that nice green avatar lettering. I cannot say what the future holds, specifically how I will fare in the service or how long I will stay in, I would like to follow a 10 year path similar to what @Tropicana98 laid out in one of his intro posts (Battalion-RRC and/or "that one unit"). This is all beyond even a 2000m target, and I am realistic about my chances. I am focusing on simply getting to my ship date in good shape. I will always keep those long term goals in my head as motivation and as a reminder of how to carry myself. I will keep everyone posted on my progress and any developments.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 11, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> NOT.
> 
> Those are terrible numbers.
> 
> Do better.


His current numbers are terrible.  The 80/80/20 he said he's shooting for is on par with what I saw guys do who made it through the pipeline.  But I'll defer to your expertise.  
SD, disregard my previous comment and do better as Doc has instructed.  
I'll go start pushing 'em out.


----------



## tweeder (Nov 11, 2014)

DasBoot said:


> Two weeks ago I signed an 11x Op. 40 contract with a recruiter up here in MA. I ship the end of January.



Good luck and Go Bulls


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 12, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> His current numbers are terrible.  The 80/80/20 he said he's shooting for is on par with what I saw guys do who made it through the pipeline.  But I'll defer to your expertise.
> SD, disregard my previous comment and do better as Doc has instructed.
> I'll go start pushing 'em out.



D'Oh!  My bad.  The target is ok.  ("cheesedick good" is what one of my Squeal bud said).

I'm pushing with you.


----------



## mac21 (Nov 17, 2014)

I've been out 2 years and 15 days, and I'm itching more than ever to get back in. I emailed the MARSOC recruiters and they told me I'm eligible to apply again. Considering I'm over a year TIG for Sgt (all in IRR), I may not be eligible for A&S.

I've got quite a few things I'd leave behind, but not a day passes where I wish I was still in.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2014)

mac21 said:


> I've been out 2 years and 15 days, and I'm itching more than ever to get back in. I emailed the MARSOC recruiters and they told me I'm eligible to apply again. Considering I'm over a year TIG for Sgt (all in IRR), I may not be eligible for A&S.
> 
> I've got quite a few things I'd leave behind, but not a day passes where I wish I was still in.



I've been out 21 years...not a day passes where I don't wish I was still in.  If you're going to go for it, then "Go For It!"


----------



## Sandman3 (Nov 17, 2014)

If you want back in take every measure to get that paperwork going and stay on top of it, make one thousand copies and keep pushing it up.  I had a good friend of mine get to the point where he had a date for A&S but his command lost his final package and after about a year(so roughly 2 he was out) basically disheartened from that painful experience.  The clock is on with you being out already, you need to make your move now if this is what you want.


----------



## Jay (Nov 20, 2014)

Status update:

Working on the wife to head to selection(it's proving to be a hard sell). I'm wanting to get into medicine (would like to be a PA eventually), so we're discussing those opportunities. I went to the SF/CA/PSYOPS brief yesterday on post, 18D is where I'd like to go(obviously needs of the Army with dictate that if selected, frankly I'd be happy with any MOS) but wife is hesistant so we're also discussing CA and volunteering for the medical sergeant slot at CAAS. Ultimate goal is SF, it's just going to take convincing. I refuse to settle but if I can make a step in that direction and get experience for a few more years prior to selection then I'll take it. Happy wife happy life.

I took my DLAB yesterday and got a 103.
Most recent PT Score 292
88 push-ups
76 situps
13:28 two mile

Run and situps need work.


I've been following military athlete operator sessions 5 days a week strictly, on top of regular pt and doing land nav off post under weight on the weekends. I'm diving into the FM and teaching myself as we haven't trained much in my company.  Once the wife and I come to an agreement, my packet goes in the following day.


----------



## Jay (Dec 1, 2014)

Update:

Came down on orders to switch brigades for upcoming deployment. Still submitting selection packet but it's looking like I'll be deploying before getting my shot. Next year..


----------



## Lefty375 (Dec 1, 2014)

Jay said:


> Update:
> 
> Came down on orders to switch brigades for upcoming deployment. Still submitting selection packet but it's looking like I'll be deploying before getting my shot. Next year..



I remember talking to you a while back, glad to hear you are doing good things.


----------



## Jay (Dec 1, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> I remember talking to you a while back, glad to hear you are doing good things.



Thanks brother. I'm trying, but when uncle Sam says it's time to go, it's time to go. Selection will be there when I get back. Kinda nervous about the deployment but pumped at the same time.  I'll shoot you a message I may have some FIST questions for you. 

-J


----------



## 2-1 Alpha (Dec 8, 2014)

Update:

Forum members,

I was just medically dropped from SFAS class 03-15. I suffered an inguinal(sp?) hernia while running the Nasty Nick Obstacle Course. I completed the course without a hitch and noticed a large bulge/lump in the shower afterwards. The good news is I'm allowed to go back as soon as I get surgery and heal. If anyone has had any expierence with this type of injury that could give me a realistic timeline of bed ridden to running, rucking, dead lifting, etc... Would be greatly appreciated. Even Though it was a med drop I still feel like a huge failure to my mates and unit and feel pretty down about the whole thing. I'll post another update when I'm trained back up and heading back to SFAS. Good luck to all those heading into a selection Indoc course for their respective branches, I hope bad fortune doesn't afflict you like it has me. 

Very Respectfully, 

2-1 Alpha


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 8, 2014)

@2-1 Alpha everybody has setbacks, if not at selection somewhere else.  Being mentally tough and coming back is an important skill just like the rest of it.  Don't beat yourself up, come back stronger and make it through.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello all, it's been almost a month since I joined this site and I have a plethora of new information regarding my status of enlistment. 

My introduction is here: https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/introduction-thomas.21807/ (I do hope I can post this here)

I attended my appointment with my vision therapist last Friday, who gave me the skinny on my vision.

I have 20/200 in my right eye, and 20/25 in my left. My eyes are perfectly healthy(Pressures,Depth Perc.,Coordination) but I do have an astigmatism in which he wrote (10x - 12) which I assume means 10 times the astigmatism as a normal person. 
That was the bad news. The good news(Wonderful, in my opinion) is that my vision is correctable to 20/20 in my left eye, and 20/25 in my right! He did say that I will need constant use of glasses, and assured me that it is possible to get surgery to fix my vision permanently. I am meeting with him soon to pick up my glasses, and start an eye therapy regimen, in which I can strengthen my vision! I am really happy to get such great news, that was the only thing that truly worried me about my future in the Army. I also spoke with my recruiter, who was also happy to hear the news. He told me that while it will be difficult, I can and should pursue a slot for RASP during AIT. I told him directly that I will not accept anything other than 68W(He tried to get me to go for 88M) and he told me that he will revive my packet and look for a 68W slot for me. 

I enrolled in my local CC recently, and I am taking Anatomy as well as Physiology, at the recommendation of a Ranger over at ArmyRanger.com.  

As far as PT, I have been actively working on slaying the AFPT. 
My current stats are as follows:
Push-ups: 92
Sit-ups: 90
2 Mile: 13:00
Pull-ups: 21

Thanks for reading, and I will be back to post more sitrep's when new info is brought up!

-Tom


----------



## walra107 (Dec 10, 2014)

Man, I just went through some of my earliest postings on this thread and time has sure flown! Guess I'll update...at 2D Recon currently, been to  a few schools since my last update, getting ready to start the deployment workups with the teams. Its been crazy busy but I love all of it. Thanks to everyone who've mentored and sent positive feedback my way since even before I shipped to Boot. Those who are starting their journeys, good luck and never quit this community is worth it tenfold.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wrestler_1 said:


> Hello all, it's been almost a month since I joined this site and I have a plethora of new information regarding my status of enlistment.
> 
> My introduction is here: https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/introduction-thomas.21807/ (I do hope I can post this here)
> 
> ...



Taking Anatomy and Physiology is smart, taking a general biology class wouldn't be dumb either. You should get at least a 90 in both classes if you have the drive and desire to do so. Both will set you up well for when you get to SOCM. Do out and get yourself some pussy while you are at it, just don't fall in love with a future dependa.

--former SOCM instructor


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Affirmative TLDR20. I'll look into taking Bio, but unfortunately taking these classes will push out my enlistment date as I have to stay for the entirety of the semester(4 months I believe). This isn't too much of an issue for me, but my recruiter has been pushing me to hurry and sign my contract. I suppose success favors the prepared mind!

That's how my cousin married his first wife


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 11, 2014)

To all-
If you are in the Military please get vetted. 

PB


----------



## Trigger (Dec 15, 2014)

My first update! Though this isn't really much of an update and I feel very far behind after reading through this thread. Even still, that just feeds the motivation. I feel as though I've stepped onto the road to my goals instead of simply wanting them.

1. Dec 8th, 2014
Went to Recruiter. Have since edited my enlistment application for AF, goal being PJ. Sent off the final revision on Thursday.

2.Dec 15th, 2014
My recruiter took us PJ hopefuls to a practice PAST. I Mentally prepared for the session forcing myself to remove the term 'practice' from my mind. My goal was to see where I am at physically, right now, so chose not to perform any PT outside my norm during this past week. There was no one berating, pushing or trying to psyche me out. Still, I went into the session trying to pretend it was INDOC(with my limited view from many videos and articles/personal stories). The practice test involved a great deal of coaching that, to me, was a wonderful surprise. The Trainer was extremely helpful, positive and very patient. We ended up not doing the PAST to the letter and instead our Trainer chose to teach us proper technique and push us hard after modifying the curriculum to still be difficult. Even with a downgraded version of the PAST, my ass was handed to me!

Numbers:
*25m x2 Underwater* - Rocked both laps, easy. Didn't know there was a rest afforded in between lol
*500m Freestyle* - Trainer afforded 30 sec rests after each lap. Started at 1:35, was taught proper technique and got it down to 1:10(I was splashing like a toddler at the public swim class). My technique would waver on the return in all areas, but by the final lap our Trainer said "you were 100x times better than when you started".
*1.5m Run* - Trainer reduced to 1 mile. Was running 1:40-1:55 laps with end time of 7:16. Though a bad time for the real deal, this was a major surprise for me since my cardio is severely out of shape. Apparently not as bad as I thought. Side cramps...motherfu... That anger is just fuel!
*Chin Ups* - Dissatisfying 8. After that we did 5 rounds of knee highs(I forget the specific name). Each round consisted of knees to chest, down, knees to side, down, knees to other side.
*Flutter Kicks/Pushups* - We did not do flutters. Our Recruiter and Trainer skipped *flutter kicks* saying we didn't need to do them(they did *not* say they are not required). I found this last week after looking for more than an hour. http://usmilitary.about.com/cs/airforcejoin/a/parapast_2.htm If someone has verified, up-to-date info, please share.
In lieu of flutter kicks *and* standard pushups we instead did pushup running man's? I forgot the name. Start in pushup position, bring knees to chest 10 times total then do 5 pushups. We did 5 reps.
*Sit Ups* - We did not do situps. Oh well. Instead, earlier, we did 4x 100m sprints with 10 pushups after each.
We also did 5 reps of sidewalk pushups into a burpee. The way our Trainer explained it made me think we had to do 10 reps, not 5 lol Worth it!

There are many things I learned about myself from this test and the mentality I worked to maintain. However, one lesson soars above the rest...

*Be humble, but do not allow humility to transform into self-doubt*

I went into the exam - anticipating to run the real PAST - knowing I wasn't going to pass and expecting to bomb every area. Hard. Finding the balance in there is tough for me to do since I don't like to put myself on a pedestal and have hammered that mentality into my head my whole life. Physical fitness is easy when compared to working on mental strength. A reminder I never get tired of. Though it was a simple practice, I was able to see a mental weakness and identify it in a way that helps me see the solution.

I feel proud, humbled and progressive.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Evening gentlemen. I hope you all had a merry Christmas and are currently having a happy new year. I'm at work for the remainder of the night, so I figured I would post a sitrep while I am unoccupied. 

I went to my vision therapist and was prescribed new glasses(Poly-carbonate lenses) as well as a 30 day vision regimen to help improve my vision. I need to go back to him after the 30 day trial to see how my eyes are adjusting to the excersises. 

In other news, while going to sign up for my classes(Bio, Anatomy, and Physiology) I was told that the classes are waitlisted due to the first semester students taking priority registration. So I opted to teach myself. I rented a Phsyiology textbook off Amazon, and bought 3 quick reference study guides(Medical terminology, Anatomy, and Bio), Anatomy and Physiology for Dummies, The Anatomy Coloring Book, and A&P flash cards at a clearance sale of my local Barnes And Noble. Since I have a lot of off time at my job, I plan to put in at least 2 hours a day to these materials. 

Also, I'm going to sign up for a GoRuck Challenge event in Santa Monica on Jan 30th, if anyone would like to join me!

That's all for now.

-Tom


----------



## Tray719 (Jan 10, 2015)

It's been a while since i've been here, but it's time for an update! Originally, I was going to sign an 11x contract, but I ended up signing a 68w opt 40 contract. Currently, have a 90% and looking to get honor grad in AIT and couldn't love it more. Graduation day is 20 Feb 15. Excited would be an understatement for what lies ahead. I have been sticking to my Ranger PT guide to prep for RASP. 

-Ray


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 11, 2015)

Trigger said:


> My first update!...I feel proud, humbled and progressive.


 
Great update. Try to remember that feeling of progress, it's often missed when you're in the pipeline. If you aren't getting better, every day, then you're getting worse.


----------



## yankfan (Jan 15, 2015)

I started the enlistment process with the Air Force a few months ago, and last week found out I was cleared to go to MEPS. This past Tuesday I went to MEPS, cleared, and took the oath. This coming Tuesday I will be taking the PAST in hopes of securing a Pararescue Contract. After that I will continue to work towards graduating my last semester of college, as well as pushing myself to further my physical and mental capabilities.


----------



## Trev (Jan 16, 2015)

Started my enlistment process. I need to send some additional forms to the recruiting centre. But i'm experiencing some logistical issues in securing transport to the RC. My trade choices are Infantry, Artillery, and Combat Engineer. I'm planning on going to basic training this summer (hopefully). I'm currently practicing for the aptitude test. Physically: so far I can do 60 push ups, 54 sit ups, and 10 pull ups. I'm going to be increasing my physical abilities by alot more reps.


----------



## Tray719 (Jan 17, 2015)

PT update! 

This morning a few battles and I complete a 5mi timed run. I am feeling a little under the weather, but completed it in 36:00. Looking to continue to improve my time and scores in all aspects! Feeling good; preparing for what is to come. Also, recently purchased a new pair of Garmont T8 boots hoping they will make my feet feel a little better on ruck marches, rather than the standard issue. Last weekend completed a 5mi ruck with 53lb ruck in 1h03min. I will be doing the 12mi this following weekend with my new boots. Also, when I completed the ruck, I was wearing full kit (IBA, ACH, FLC,) This is how the ruck will be performed, right? Thanks.

-Ray


----------



## x SF med (Jan 17, 2015)

Tray719 said:


> PT update!
> 
> This morning a few battles and I complete a 5mi timed run. I am feeling a little under the weather, but completed it in 36:00. Looking to continue to improve my time and scores in all aspects! Feeling good; preparing for what is to come. Also, recently purchased a new pair of Garmont T8 boots hoping they will make my feet feel a little better on ruck marches, rather than the standard issue. Last weekend completed a 5mi ruck with 53lb ruck in 1h03min. I will be doing the 12mi this following weekend with my new boots. Also, when I completed the ruck, I was wearing full kit (IBA, ACH, FLC,) This is how the ruck will be performed, right? Thanks.
> 
> -Ray



Break in your boots before you go 12 miles in them.   DO NOT attempt the 12 miler until you have a few shorter rucks under your belt, unless you want hamburger for feet.

Trust me on this one...   you will regret rucking in boots right out of the box.

Oh, and on a ruck, the only weight that counts is what is in the ruck, all other battle rattle and water is not.


----------



## Tray719 (Jan 17, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Break in your boots before you go 12 miles in them.   DO NOT attempt the 12 miler until you have a few shorter rucks under your belt, unless you want hamburger for feet.
> 
> Trust me on this one...   you will regret rucking in boots right out of the box.
> 
> Oh, and on a ruck, the only weight that counts is what is in the ruck, all other battle rattle and water is not.



Okay, that is what I thought. Thanks. We will be in the field training all next week so I will have some time to break the news boots in. I will be sure not to mangle my feet and break them in thoroughly before attempting the 12mi.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 17, 2015)

Tray719 said:


> Okay, that is what I thought. Thanks. We will be in the field training all next week so I will have some time to break the news boots in. I will be sure not to mangle my feet and break them in thoroughly before attempting the 12mi.



Bullis has no real rough terrain, so you shouldn't be working the boots too hard, bring 2 pr of boots...  switch out between the new ones and broken in ones.


----------



## collins33 (Jan 20, 2015)

The wife and I finally made it back to Arkansas and I did my first official ruck yesterday. It was a 4 mile and I thought the boots I had were pretty broken in. I ended up getting two blisters which were both on my right foot. One on three heel and one on the right side of my ankle. I think I will do the same route one or two more times and then step up a couple miles.


----------



## yankfan (Jan 20, 2015)

Finished the PAST today, and should be shipping out in June, but will receive more details as to the specific date soon.

2x25m Underwaters -Passsed
500m Swim - 8:42
1.5 mile run - 8:50
Pull ups - 21
Sit Ups - 75
Pushups - 72


----------



## ZmanTX (Jan 20, 2015)

yankfan said:


> Finished the PAST today, and should be shipping out in June, but will receive more details as to the specific date soon.
> 
> 2x25m Underwaters -Passsed
> 500m Swim - 8:42
> ...



Congrats man! Keep up the good work.


----------



## yankfan (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks, will do!


----------



## accidintel (Jan 21, 2015)

I just took my 1-1-1 since I ship out in a couple weeks:

Push ups - 55
Sit-ups - 44
1 Mile - 6:22

I also have been working on my 5 mile and my last time was 37:36

Anyone have any advice on not burning out so quickly on push ups?


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 21, 2015)

accidintel said:


> I just took my 1-1-1 since I ship out in a couple weeks:
> 
> Push ups - 55
> Sit-ups - 44
> ...



I can send you something to help out.


----------



## Trev (Jan 29, 2015)

Increased my push ups to 70 I can do 55 sit ups in a minute, and 11 pull ups.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 29, 2015)

Is anyone grading your events?  I am not sure what it is like up there, but our movements have standards.  Perfect movement counts, anything else doesn't.  I've known people that think they can knock out 105 push-ups in 2 minutes, only to complete 50 to the satisfaction of the grader.  There can be issues with that too, but I want to make sure you aren't short changing yourself.


----------



## Trev (Jan 30, 2015)

I do all my push ups satisfactory. I do close grip push ups with my feet together, back straight, elbows in, hands under my shoulders. Starting from the down position to extending my arms fully, and returning back to the ground.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2015)

Trev said:


> I do all my push ups satisfactory. I do close grip push ups with my feet together, back straight, elbows in, hands under my shoulders. Starting from the down position to extending my arms fully, and returning back to the ground.



@Trev - Read this part of @LimaOscarSierraTango 's post:


LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> <snip>...I've known people that think they can knock out 105 push-ups in 2 minutes, only to complete 50 to the satisfaction of the grader.  There can be issues with that too, but I want to make sure you aren't short changing yourself.



The man is trying to help you by telling you, in his military experience, that just because YOU THINK you may be doing them correct, does not necessarily mean that you are.  Dude you haven't even enlisted yet, which means you've yet to complete even one military standard push up - I'm not trying to be a dick, but you should go back and answer his original question.


----------



## Trigger (Jan 30, 2015)

29Jan15
Cleared MEPS for entry into the USAF.
Swore into the DEP.

6Feb15
Scheduled for official PAST exam to qualify for Pararescue.


Have to admit, I got a bit teary eyed during our first ever Oath Ceremony, but I held it together. It was harder to wipe the prideful grin off my face while at attention, though.

From starting the recruitment process until now my understanding and outlook has broadened quite a bit. I want to be Pararescue, however I will not be unhappy with qualifying for CCT(unofficially qualified for CCT standards already). For me, first and foremost, this is about serving a cause greater than myself. Serving in the capacity that I have the power to choose comes secondary.

Still, I'm gonna destroy this PAST exam.


----------



## Trev (Jan 31, 2015)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Is anyone grading your events?  I am not sure what it is like up there, but our movements have standards.  Perfect movement counts, anything else doesn't.  I've known people that think they can knock out 105 push-ups in 2 minutes, only to complete 50 to the satisfaction of the grader.  There can be issues with that too, but I want to make sure you aren't short changing yourself.


 Yes I do have people grading my events. I will have my friends at the gym tell me if I'm doing them wrong, and will take their suggestions for improving.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 31, 2015)

Trev said:


> Yes I do have people grading my events. I will have my friends at the gym tell me if I'm doing them wrong, and will take their suggestions for improving.



Do these gym friends know what they are talking about?


----------



## Trev (Jan 31, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Do these gym friends know what they are talking about?


 I should hope so. They aren't military but seem to have knowledge of building endurance. What do you suppose I do to get better?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 31, 2015)

Trev said:


> Yes I do have people grading my events. I will have my friends at the gym tell me if I'm doing them wrong, and will take their suggestions for improving.



Have you had a recruiter or someone in the .mil field look at your form?  I am not saying you or your friends are incorrect, but it sounds like no one has experience with the standard movements you need to adhere to.  Best of luck and keep pushing yourself.

Edit - endurance is good, but like I said before, 100 doesn't matter if only 40% is scored.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Trigger said:


> 29Jan15
> Cleared MEPS for entry into the USAF.
> Swore into the DEP.
> 
> ...



Congratulations! Your are officially on the road. I wish you the very best of luck on your journey in the world of the blue suiters. Keep your focus! Do not be that guy who misses catching the pass because he was thinking about spiking the ball in the end zone. Check back with us from time to time to let us know how you are doing. Our best wishes go with you.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 2, 2015)

All,
First, thank you for volunteering to undertake the challenges associated with entry into military life or one of the SOF organizations.  Many on this board can attest it is time, sweat, and tears well spent.  The military brotherhood and SOF brotherhood is incredible and I would not trade it for anything in the world.

I am posting the article below as a reminder to all aspiring recruits and SOF candidates.  I read this article with great joy, thinking back to long evenings and mornings of training, intent on being in peak physical condition for SFAS and the SFQC.  The keys to success I and many of my peers used are in the article below.  Take time to click the link and read the article.  It's worth it.

One thing before reading: It is from an interview with a SEAL but the fundamentals apply to any SOF organization.

*Grit and Resilience*
Purpose and meaning gave me drive, persistence, and perseverance.  I remember making it a game, counting down events or laughing with a buddy as we challenged each other under the log or ruck.  (He's still a friend to this day).  The confidence we gained from smiling at daily obstacles, accomplishing them, "embracing the suck" and celebrating the small victories was incredible.  Preparation made me better every day.  We always learned something new, helping one another and motivating each other, always going back to the purpose and meaning we held dearly.  Many of those days I trained alone, and I learned more about myself every time.

When those small victories start rolling, you feel confident about success after acknowledging an event is actually going to be a straight-up-smoker.  You look at a buddy and laugh, telling him to quit being a wuss while he tells you to ruck up and move out.  You may realize you've gone through an arduous selection process with no injuries, no overwhelming soreness, and no blisters.  You bust through a tough day when nothing worked in your favor and you felt like quitting for a few seconds, minutes, or hours.  The momentum you get from moving forward.  Those are moments you train for and benchmarks that make you feel great.  It is addicting when you find out your true strength and you want to challenge yourself more, to find the true you that's been hiding for so long.  But...those small victories, those benchmarks in training or A&S...they pale in comparison to the amazing moments you will have as a Green Beret, Ranger, SEAL, TACP, CCT, PJ, JTAC, MARSOC Operator, or member of a SOF organization.   We still tell SFAS and Q-course stories but believe me when I say my time in SF stands alone as the best years of my life.  Infantry platoon leader time during OIF is a close second.

I implore you, see the bigger picture.  Assess why you really want to accomplish the challenges you've volunteered for.  Assessment and Selection doesn't stop once you get to your unit.  More challenges, more physical exertion, and more mental exhaustion lie ahead.  It's an amazing experience that will change your life.  You have the ability to do something amazing, and you have the responsibility to *yourself and your teammates* to do it well.  Accept that responsibility with a happy heart.  Don't sell yourself short.  You have the potential for greatness in you, and the units you aspire to be a part of have great futures ahead of them.  There are men and women on this board who are bonafide war heroes, but many of the heroes remain unnamed and unknown.

One thing after the reading: The last portion about his entire SEAL class making it to a buddy's funeral is extremely appropriate.  If that doesn't not explain the brotherhood you are about to join, I don't know what will.   It is not some Hollywood hoax, it is *real.  *You may find a couple of members with banners marking them "deceased."  Rest assured, many on this board traveled great distances and banded together to honor our fallen brothers, to comfort their loved ones, and to see them to their final resting place.  Much has also been done for wounded members, more than can be described here.

Stay motivated, train hard, and have fun.  Be good to those around you, the quiet professional.  No SOF unit needs a jerk.  Be good to your family, your friends, members on this board, and remain true to your goal.  If your unit gives you a hard time, acknowledge the bridge going back to _xyz-_unit is blown apart and keep moving forward.  If your family is giving you a hard time, ensure they understand what _you and they _are about to undertake.  Educate and communicate with your spouse.  Ask advice from board members and others who have gone before you.  Read the article I posted and do some soul-searching or renewal of spirit.

Somewhere along the journey, you will reach a dark place when nothing is going right, everything hurts, and you want to give up.  When the breaking point comes, acknowledge it and keep moving forward!  I say again, _acknowledge it and keep moving *forward*!  _


----------



## is friday (Feb 6, 2015)

I was cleared hot for a second pass at MARSOC A&S. Whelp. Back to training.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 6, 2015)

is friday said:


> I was cleared hot for a second pass at MARSOC A&S. Whelp. Back to training.



Best of luck! Keep us in the loop.


----------



## CDG (Feb 6, 2015)

is friday said:


> I was *cleared hot* for a second pass at MARSOC A&S. Whelp. Back to training.



Whoa, bro.  I can't just let you casually throw around such important verbiage.

Seriously though, make your own luck out there. All the best to you in your second attempt.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't fuck it up.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 3, 2015)

Graduated Infantry OSUT today and reported to Airborne. Checked in and got put out on a 3 day pass for the holiday. I'm just happy to finally be in the military, and more specifically a brotherhood like the Infantry. Started at 2-54 before going on con leave and being recycled to 2-58; turned out to be a blessing in disguise as I ended up with an awesome group of dudes. Half my class was 18X, plus a handful of us op. 40 types. Just a great group to be with. I'll be bummed to psrt ways with all my 18X buddies but I'm psyched to do airborne with them and maybe see them sometime in the next few years. But for now I'm focused on eating hearty, running a lot, swimming again, watching movies here on post, forgetting all the bad lifting form I picked up from high school coaches and lifting again, and generally laying low, stay motivated while having a good time during BAC, pre RASP and eventually the real deal. I'll send my orders to get verified as soon as I can scan them. Glad to be back on SS.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm very disappointed to notify everyone that I will not be attending RASP as I could not pass the APFT pushups to BAC standards. At the risk of soundinf flippant, I am a member of the 41 Club. I earned 57 push-ups on my last APFT at basic. But they are much more stringent here and I just wasn't up to the task. I lost fair and square- the black hats were nothing but professional. This failure is on me. I will stay up beat- I despise self pity. I will go be a good 11B and prep for another shot at RASP or, more likely, SFAS. Hopefully in the next year. For now though in going to shoot, PT and "de-shitbag" myself.


----------



## Il Duce (Jul 8, 2015)

@DasBoot very sorry to hear RASP didn't work out.  Good on you to stay willing to look setbacks in the face rather than make excuses.  Good luck in your unit.  My guess is there will be some great mentors and folks in your same boat.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Good luck @DasBoot. Be the best Infantryman you can.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 8, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> I'm very disappointed to notify everyone that I will not be attending RASP as I could not pass the APFT pushups to BAC standards. At the risk of soundinf flippant, I am a member of the 41 Club. I earned 57 push-ups on my last APFT at basic. But they are much more stringent here and I just wasn't up to the task. I lost fair and square- the black hats were nothing but professional. This failure is on me. I will stay up beat- I despise self pity. I will go be a good 11B and prep for another shot at RASP or, more likely, SFAS. Hopefully in the next year. For now though in going to shoot, PT and "de-shitbag" myself.


Sorry to hear that.
Was this a RASP washout, or Basic Airborne Washout?


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 8, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Was this a RASP washout, or Basic Airborne Washout?


BAC washout. I can return in 6 months supposedly.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 8, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> BAC washout. I can return in 6 months supposedly.


Were there more Soldiers than slots?
I ask because screwing trainees was common in the 80's.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 8, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Were there more Soldiers than slots?
> I ask because screwing trainees was common in the 80's.


I can't say with confidence either way sir. I'll err on the side of caution and just take the blame. I didn't make it twice and that's on me.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I can return in 6 months supposedly


 6 months is the standard time for a BAC wash-out to come back.  I had a Soldier who went through something similar. His 6 months is up and I'm sending him back soon.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 8, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> I can't say with confidence either way sir. I'll err on the side of caution and just take the blame. I didn't make it twice and that's on me.


Where will you be stationed now?


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 8, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Where will you be stationed now?


No idea yet sir just needs of the army. Will know in the next week or two.


----------



## JK07 (Jul 9, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> I'm very disappointed to notify everyone that I will not be attending RASP as I could not pass the APFT pushups to BAC standards. At the risk of soundinf flippant, I am a member of the 41 Club. I earned 57 push-ups on my last APFT at basic. But they are much more stringent here and I just wasn't up to the task. I lost fair and square- the black hats were nothing but professional. This failure is on me. I will stay up beat- I despise self pity. I will go be a good 11B and prep for another shot at RASP or, more likely, SFAS. Hopefully in the next year. For now though in going to shoot, PT and "de-shitbag" myself.




Since you've been patted on the back so far, I'll go the other way at the risk of sounding like a dick. You couldn't do 50ish push-ups in two minutes? That's pitiful. For someone who not too long ago talked about making it to the "other side" and "that one unit," that's an embarrassing performance.




DasBoot said:


> Two weeks ago I signed an 11x Op. 40 contract with a recruiter up here in MA. I ship the end of January. I am extremely excited to be going. How I came to the decision to go this route is a bit long and I don't feel that at this point it's worth telling. I will happily post once I've made it on the other side and have that nice green avatar lettering. I cannot say what the future holds, specifically how I will fare in the service or how long I will stay in, I would like to follow a 10 year path similar to what @Tropicana98 laid out in one of his intro posts (Battalion-RRC and/or "that one unit"). This is all beyond even a 2000m target, and I am realistic about my chances. I am focusing on simply getting to my ship date in good shape. I will always keep those long term goals in my head as motivation and as a reminder of how to carry myself. I will keep everyone posted on my progress and any developments.




At the same time, kudos to you for coming here and owning it. It takes balls to stand up and accept the fact you've failed. I have a lot more respect for people who can own up to failure rather than making excuses. Use this performance as motivation in the future. Remember how embarrassed and disappointed you felt, and use that as fuel to move forward and crush everything put in front of you at your next unit.  If down the line you feel like you want to go back and make good on the initial goals you set, then so be it. However, next time go back prepared. Any SOF selection course will be light years more physically and mentally demanding than the BAC. Good luck and go Gators.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jul 11, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> I'm very disappointed to notify everyone that I will not be attending RASP as I could not pass the APFT pushups to BAC standards. At the risk of soundinf flippant, I am a member of the 41 Club. I earned 57 push-ups on my last APFT at basic. But they are much more stringent here and I just wasn't up to the task. I lost fair and square- the black hats were nothing but professional. This failure is on me. I will stay up beat- I despise self pity. I will go be a good 11B and prep for another shot at RASP or, more likely, SFAS. Hopefully in the next year. For now though in going to shoot, PT and "de-shitbag" myself.



As I have been talking to you over your time in the Army and before that I'm sad to see this, on the other hand I'm glad you didn't disappear. When you go back, just make sure you crush it. When I was in the 82nd and got back to my room from some stupid parade, I had "Cast or Tab" on my computer background to look at and it's all I thought about. Even when you get here, everyday you have to perform...it never ends. A team leader will crush you if you can't make the standards. Well...they will crush you anyway because that's Regiment haha. 

Keep us up to date on where you are going.


----------



## Etype (Jul 14, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> I'm very disappointed to notify everyone that I will not be attending RASP as I could not pass the APFT pushups to BAC standards. At the risk of soundinf flippant, I am a member of the 41 Club. I earned 57 push-ups on my last APFT at basic. But they are much more stringent here and I just wasn't up to the task. I lost fair and square- the black hats were nothing but professional. This failure is on me. I will stay up beat- I despise self pity. I will go be a good 11B and prep for another shot at RASP or, more likely, SFAS. Hopefully in the next year. For now though in going to shoot, PT and "de-shitbag" myself.



It's already been said, but not being able to get 42 solid push ups after OSUT is a big deal.

SFAS is not a second chance to make it to the big leagues.  There are a lot of RIP/RASP/BAC/whatever washouts that show up there thinking it is, and they usually leave with broken hearts.

Being a private in Ranger Battalion or even the 82nd is really almost all the PT you would need to be successful in the physical aspect, but you're not in that boat. Going to a Regular Army mech unit is not going to help your PT. It's all on you now to put in the extra work.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 20, 2015)

I am not sure how, but I was given a second shot at airborne. I talked to the RASP liaison after getting dropped just to see what my options were- skip airborne and head right to pre-rasp, anything. We talked for a while and he said the best he could do is see if HHC could give me a retest with some riggers who were getting recycled and then see if there were spots in the new company. He gave me pointers on form and some core exercises to help. 

After 10 days or so of that I've passed the BAC PT test and I am holding on to my op. 40. This time I hit 50 push-ups at around 1:10 and was told by the black hat "you're good." I had a lot more in the tank. 

I pretty much owe the liaison my soul at this point. This has been the most humbling experience of my life so far and I am not taking this opportunity for granted. I will never be lacking in conditioning again.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jul 20, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> I am not sure how, but I was given a second shot at airborne. I talked to the RASP liaison after getting dropped just to see what my options were- skip airborne and head right to pre-rasp, anything. We talked for a while and he said the best he could do is see if HHC could give me a retest with some riggers who were getting recycled and then see if there were spots in the new company. He gave me pointers on form and some core exercises to help.
> 
> After 10 days or so of that I've passed the BAC PT test and I am holding on to my op. 40. This time I hit 50 push-ups at around 1:10 and was told by the black hat "you're good." I had a lot more in the tank.
> 
> I pretty much owe the liaison my soul at this point. This has been the most humbling experience of my life so far and I am not taking this opportunity for granted. I will never be lacking in conditioning again.



Don't blow it. Take your time in BAC to crush PT.


----------



## Il Duce (Jul 20, 2015)

Congratulations!  Make the most of it.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jul 20, 2015)

This situation reminds me of a Sir Winston Churchill quote.
“_To each there comes in their lifetime a special moment when they are figuratively tapped on the shoulder and offered the chance to do a very special thing, unique to them and fitted to their talents. What a tragedy if that moment finds them unprepared or unqualified for that which could have been their finest hour.”_ -  Sir Winston Churchill

Bottom line always be as prepped physically, mentally, and emotionally as you possibly can. You never know when you'll get to call.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 20, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> I am not sure how, but I was given a second shot at airborne. I talked to the RASP liaison after getting dropped just to see what my options were- skip airborne and head right to pre-rasp, anything. We talked for a while and he said the best he could do is see if HHC could give me a retest with some riggers who were getting recycled and then see if there were spots in the new company. He gave me pointers on form and some core exercises to help.
> 
> After 10 days or so of that I've passed the BAC PT test and I am holding on to my op. 40. This time I hit 50 push-ups at around 1:10 and was told by the black hat "you're good." I had a lot more in the tank.
> 
> I pretty much owe the liaison my soul at this point. This has been the most humbling experience of my life so far and I am not taking this opportunity for granted. I will never be lacking in conditioning again.



A lot of people never get second chances in life.

Make it count.  You know what to do.  Good luck.


----------



## DZ (Jul 29, 2015)

I attended an SFRE this month, and was chosen by the cadre to continue onward and attend SFAS. I am now working on getting my CH5 Physical and SWC stamp so that I can get slotted for a class date.

In the mean time, it's more PT.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 11, 2015)

I should change my profile name to Aquafina, because I get recycled more than a bottle. Made it through Cole Range. Physically and mentally solid throughout. But I could not unfuck myself on land nav. Got close to requisite points throughout and thought I had it the last iteration. Not sure how I dicked that up. Whatever- I fucked up and now I'm getting sent to pre RASP to sit on the rocks for a few weeks and hopefully learn to read a map before I get in with the next class. I'm just staying positive and using copious amounts of self deprecation to deal with this. It sucks but it only pushes graduation back about a month. And I know I can hang with the best of them now- I did a lot better week 1 during all the physical events than I thought I would. I wasn't even supposed to make this class and got in on a fluke so I'm looking at this as a test run before I go out with the class I was supposed to be in. Staying positive here.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 11, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> I should change my profile name to Aquafina, because I get recycled more than a bottle. Made it through Cole Range. Physically and mentally solid throughout. But I could not unfuck myself on land nav. Got close to requisite points throughout and thought I had it the last iteration. Not sure how I dicked that up. Whatever- I fucked up and now I'm getting sent to pre RASP to sit on the rocks for a few weeks and hopefully learn to read a map before I get in with the next class. I'm just staying positive and using copious amounts of self deprecation to deal with this. It sucks but it only pushes graduation back about a month. And I know I can hang with the best of them now- I did a lot better week 1 during all the physical events than I thought I would. I wasn't even supposed to make this class and got in on a fluke so I'm looking at this as a test run before I go out with the class I was supposed to be in. Staying positive here.



Land Nav....  practice, practice, practice...  get your pace set for your different types of terrain (and learn to figure what real distance versus map distance is based on contour lines), use markers for setting your course, and get your orientations 100% correct...


----------



## Poccington (Sep 11, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Land Nav....  practice, practice, practice...  get your pace set for your different types of terrain (and learn to figure what real distance versus map distance is based on contour lines), use markers for setting your course, and get your orientations 100% correct...



^This x 1,000,000

Pacing is the single most important aspect of Land Nav, in my opinion. Get your pacings sorted and get used to using features/catch features. Once you have that, then it's down to just using your bloody head and getting on with it.

You know what needs to be done and you've gotten another crack at doing it. Good luck.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 15, 2015)

Poccington said:


> ^This x 1,000,000
> 
> Pacing is the single most important aspect of Land Nav, in my opinion. Get your pacings sorted and get used to using features/catch features. Once you have that, then it's down to just using your bloody head and getting on with it.
> 
> You know what needs to be done and you've gotten another crack at doing it. Good luck.



A follow on to Poc's post....  ALWAYS have a good compass with you, a GPS unit is electronic and can break very easily.  Also know how to find the cardinal directions by alternate means (shadow methods, stars, terrain association)  it can save your life.


----------



## AWP (Sep 15, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> I should change my profile name to Aquafina, because I get recycled more than a bottle. Made it through Cole Range. Physically and mentally solid throughout. But I could not unfuck myself on land nav. Got close to requisite points throughout and thought I had it the last iteration. Not sure how I dicked that up. Whatever- I fucked up and now I'm getting sent to pre RASP to sit on the rocks for a few weeks and hopefully learn to read a map before I get in with the next class. I'm just staying positive and using copious amounts of self deprecation to deal with this. It sucks but it only pushes graduation back about a month. And I know I can hang with the best of them now- I did a lot better week 1 during all the physical events than I thought I would. I wasn't even supposed to make this class and got in on a fluke so I'm looking at this as a test run before I go out with the class I was supposed to be in. Staying positive here.



Everyone has that " a ha" moment or technique (for land nav or anything else it seems) but handrailing and attack points took me from average to fast, accurate, and doing it like it was natural. It'll click, you need to practice and problem solve.

At this point you've recycled several times and you're running out of lives. You know this. Don't think about it. Don't internalize that pressure or you'll pop like a zit.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 15, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Everyone has that " a ha" moment or technique (for land nav or anything else it seems) but handrailing and attack points took me from average to fast, accurate, and doing it like it was natural. It'll click, you need to practice and problem solve.
> 
> At this point you've recycled several times and you're running out of lives. You know this. Don't think about it. Don't internalize that pressure or you'll pop like a zit.


Not thinking about the guillotine over my head. Just doing what I've done to get me through past failures and that's just getting through each chow and weekend. I can't argue with your post sir- you're spot on. All I can say is that after each setback I've come back better, and I intend for this to be no different.


----------



## tweeder (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I received a 2/2 on the OPI, after gates I'll return to the SAGE TAC. I'll probably head back out for the November class, but until then I'll be studying and working out. I feel mentally ready for what's ahead. 

I appreciate the support over the years and I look forward to updating you with good news.

Tweeder


----------



## Silence Dogood (Oct 10, 2015)

Quick update as it's been almost 1 year since my last one.

I recently arrived in Coronado along with the rest of my BUD/S Class. It's great to finally be here in the place that I have dreamt about for the past few years, and to be surrounded by a ~150 highly motivated individuals.

Running the O-course is a blast, running on soft sand sucks, and running with boats on heads is a kick in the pants. My motivation is through the roof though, and I'm looking forward to starting 1st Phase. I'll try to post again with an update after phase starts.

Also, anyone with questions about Navy boot camp or BUD/S Prep feel free to pm me.


----------



## JK07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Come back after you've finished Hell Week. Focus on that before you start answering questions or helping anyone else. I think you're in for a surprise as to how many of those "150 highly motivated individuals" suddenly become not so motivated when the shit hits the fan. Don't quit. Good luck.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 16, 2015)

Happy to let everyone know I made it through Cole Range (again) and was able to easily pass land nav this time. Looking forward to the coming weeks of training.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> Happy to let everyone know I made it through Cole Range (again) and was able to easily pass land nav this time. Looking forward to the coming weeks of training.



Closest targets first, keep your eyes open for far targets but engage near targets first.  Drive on.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 30, 2015)

Well phase 1 complete. 3 more weeks of training- so close, yet so far. Did well this week. It's typically the most taxing with the PT events all stacked up. Passed APFT and 5 Miler easily. Did well on our long ruck as well, top 1/4 of the class which is nice for a slow dude like me. Got released early today and looking forward to continuing shooting and blowing things up and open in the coming weeks.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 30, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> Well phase 1 complete. 3 more weeks of training- so close, yet so far. Did well this week. It's typically the most taxing with the PT events all stacked up. Passed APFT and 5 Miler easily. Did well on our long ruck as well, top 1/4 of the class which is nice for a slow dude like me. Got released early today and looking forward to continuing shooting and blowing things up and open in the coming weeks.


The race isn't over till it's over.
Good luck, and don't do anything stupid this weekend.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 30, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> The race isn't over till it's over.
> Good luck, and don't do anything stupid this weekend.


Laundry movies and huddle house is about the extent of my weekends here sir lol. The most adventurous I get is a victory (aka survived one more week) cigar outside Dunkin donuts every Saturday morning. Can't let the SS crowd down by doing something dumb.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Nov 1, 2015)

Just finished Ft. Jackson BCT last week. Start 13F AIT tomorrow. BAC a few weeks after Christmas and RASP after that.

BCT Final APFT.
PU- 68
SU-66
2Mi- 13:42
Score- 267

Needs much improvement. The PT at BCT is awful. From what I've learned so far, PT here at AIT is much, much better. I'm very confident I can get 300pts and then some before I leave here.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 1, 2015)

RUBSUMLOTION said:


> Just finished Ft. Jackson BCT last week. Start 13F AIT tomorrow. BAC a few weeks after Christmas and RASP after that.
> 
> BCT Final APFT.
> PU- 68
> ...


Being honest here- those are real solid BCT scores and pretty average for here. You will be fine so long as you don't slack during AIT.  Keep on keeping on and congrats on getting done with BCT.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 8, 2015)

Silence Dogood said:


> Quick update as it's been almost 1 year since my last one.
> 
> I recently arrived in Coronado along with the rest of my BUD/S Class. It's great to finally be here in the place that I have dreamt about for the past few years, and to be surrounded by a ~150 highly motivated individuals.
> 
> ...


It's been a month, how goes it? You should be done with BO by now.
To piggyback on what JK07 said, I was amazed at how many highly-motivated studs quit on the first day of phase during surf torture...and that wasn't the shit hitting the fan part.


----------



## Wonderly123 (Nov 16, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> It's been a month, how goes it? You should be done with BO by now.
> To piggyback on what JK07 said, I was amazed at how many highly-motivated studs quit on the first day of phase during surf torture...and that wasn't the shit hitting the fan part.



This guy is in my friends BUD/S class judging on when he said he was in Coronado, that class is going through Hell Week right now. Excited to hear how this guy is doing. Friend said a rediculous amount of kids are getting rolled in that class.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 16, 2015)

Wonderly123 said:


> This guy is in my friends BUD/S class judging on when he said he was in Coronado, that class is going through Hell Week right now. Excited to hear how this guy is doing. Friend said a rediculous amount of kids are getting rolled in that class.



And.... this is germane to YOUR progress in anything...HOW?  posting here will not make you CBA*, knowing 'a guy' will not make you CBA, we really do not do CBA here...
Please refrain from posting here unless you have a milestone/accomplishment in YOUR military journey.

Sorry to come off like a dick, but that's why they don't pay me to moderate the board.  Drive on.



*Cool By Association


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 21, 2015)

1st Batt bound. Last week of training is done. Passed final Pt test easy. Did the RPAT and RAW this week- did alright on the RPAT but holy shit do I need work on my flexibility and power; I guess that's what the RAW is there to show you... Received our battalions yesterday and turned gear in. Bought berets and flashes at Ranger joes and now spending the weekend cleaning CIF gear. Grad is this week.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 21, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> Last week of training is done. Passed final Pt test easy. Did the RPAT and RAW this week- did alright on the RPAT but holy shit do I need work on my flexibility and power; I guess that's what the RAW is there to show you... Received our battalions yesterday and turned gear in. Bought berets and flashes at Ranger joes and now spending the weekend cleaning CIF gear. Grad is this week.


Congrats, mid saying which Bn you are headed too?


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 21, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Congrats, mid saying which Bn you are headed too?


Fixed the initial post sir- but I'm happy to say I will be going to 1/75.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 21, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> Fixed the initial post sir- but I'm happy to say I will be going to 1/75.


Hunter isn't too bad.
Good luck.
May the God's of war look favorably upon you.


----------



## CDG (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations @DasBoot!  Love seeing dudes make it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations DasBoot! It's great to hear gratuation is near.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 21, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> Fixed the initial post sir- but I'm happy to say I will be going to 1/75.



congrats stud


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 21, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> congrats stud


Thank you I appreciate the support everyone has given along the way. This site has helped tremendously.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 21, 2015)

@DasBoot  -  well done, Drive on and Congratulations.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations @DasBoot .  Have a pint at Kevin Barry's for me.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 22, 2015)

Congrats @DasBoot - Well earned!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 22, 2015)

Outstanding news!

Congratulations on the achievement!


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 22, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> 1st Batt bound. Last week of training is done. Passed final Pt test easy. Did the RPAT and RAW this week- did alright on the RPAT but holy shit do I need work on my flexibility and power; I guess that's what the RAW is there to show you... Received our battalions yesterday and turned gear in. Bought berets and flashes at Ranger joes and now spending the weekend cleaning CIF gear. Grad is this week.


Congrats! Well done.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 25, 2015)

Donned my Tan Beret and Scroll this morning. Could not be happier. I will post a bit more regarding how this community has helped me at a later date but I will say that you all have been huge motivators. Thank you. RLTW


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 25, 2015)

This post at the top of page 43 -  it stuck with me for some reason, dude I am so f'ing happy for you.  Congrats on your resilience!  



DasBoot said:


> I should change my profile name to Aquafina, because I get recycled more than a bottle. Made it through Cole Range. Physically and mentally solid throughout. But I could not unfuck myself on land nav. Got close to requisite points throughout and thought I had it the last iteration. Not sure how I dicked that up. Whatever- I fucked up and now I'm getting sent to pre RASP to sit on the rocks for a few weeks and hopefully learn to read a map before I get in with the next class. I'm just staying positive and using copious amounts of self deprecation to deal with this. It sucks but it only pushes graduation back about a month. And I know I can hang with the best of them now- I did a lot better week 1 during all the physical events than I thought I would. I wasn't even supposed to make this class and got in on a fluke so I'm looking at this as a test run before I go out with the class I was supposed to be in. Staying positive here.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 25, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> Thank you I appreciate the support everyone has given along the way. This site has helped tremendously.



Your turn to pay it forward brother! Congratulations and keep up the good work!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> Donned my Tan Beret and Scroll this morning. Could not be happier. I will post a bit more regarding how this community has helped me at a later date but I will say that you all have been huge motivators. Thank you. RLTW



Now the real work and training start...  you just got through orientation.  Congrats, Ranger.

Oh, I fixed a word for you, consider it a graduation gift from me.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 26, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> Donned my Tan Beret and Scroll this morning. Could not be happier. I will post a bit more regarding how this community has helped me at a later date but I will say that you all have been huge motivators. Thank you. RLTW



Well done Ranger.

Now the fun begins. Remember to earn your place each and every day. Yesterday is a memory and perhaps a learning experience, today is reality and tomorrow's an adventure yet to be discovered .

Welcome to the fold Brother.

RLTW!


----------



## tweeder (Nov 28, 2015)

Good news, this redeployment to Pineland went much better than the first. With language already under my belt, I have to redo gates in January with graduation after that. Staying focused until the end, because it ain't over 'til it's over.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 29, 2015)

tweeder said:


> Good news, this redeployment to Pineland went much better than the first. With language already under my belt, I have to redo gates in January with graduation after that. Staying focused until the end, because it ain't over 'til it's over.



Well done! Knock out the gates and be prepared to be "selected and assessed daily." You've got the right attitude!


----------



## tweeder (Nov 29, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> Well done! Knock out the gates and be prepared to be "selected and assessed daily." You've got the right attitude!



Thank you Sir


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 29, 2015)

tweeder said:


> Thank you Sir



Congrats man. Swing back east and I'll buy you some Jameson. 

Show them what all those chest days in the gains factory were for


----------



## tweeder (Nov 29, 2015)

Hillclimb said:


> Congrats man. Swing back east and I'll buy you some Jameson.
> 
> Show them what all those chest days in the gains factory were for


Post workout Jamo and cigars all day


----------



## Kyle4nia (Dec 4, 2015)

Gents, this is my first time posting my sitrep but I am going to A&S in April, and here are some of my typical stats... Inbox me if you have some solid advice, thanks in advance!

6 minute mile
500m freestyle @ 10:30 (barely winded)
300m breast in cammies no boots @ 8:45 (with gas still in the tank)
30+ pull ups, can consistently do 20 even after a swim.
4 Mile Ruck in 45 minutes with 65lb pack - no rifle substitute yet

I'm going to be posting updates monthly leading up to A&S, thanks guys.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 5, 2015)

Is your 500m freestyle time slick or in cammies/boots/some combination thereof?


----------



## Kyle4nia (Dec 5, 2015)

Slick with a shirt.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 5, 2015)

Based on what I've seen, a 500m freestyle (slick) in 10:30 is extremely slow.


----------



## Kyle4nia (Dec 5, 2015)

I completely agree. I have been swimming more for distance in the recent weeks (1.5miles+). In order to really excel I will have to be a lot faster though.


----------



## Leaddemon (Dec 6, 2015)

It's been 11 months since I first posted my intro ...

Back in January I had started the process of getting a conditional release from the National Guard to go Active Duty Army as a 35p. I was denied in April due to failing my previous pt test. That was a major blow to my confidence initially, but I accepted responsibility and decided that I would never give up again.

Two months later I took the test on Saturday morning following an extremely long workweek, passed with flying colors and resubmitted my packet. Command agreed that I served the unit well and approved. I paid off all my traffic tickets, cleared MEPS, and got my contract for DLI in November. Currently living with my family in another state spending time with them before the big move to active duty.

I'm hoping to get Arabic, Chinese, or Korean, in that order; Arabic for mission relevance, Chinese because I've studied it 2 years in uni, and Korean for mission relevance. I'm doing the Arabic Headstart courses for promotion points. I refused E5 for a year because of acessions restrictions so hopefully theres a chance to be promoted at DLI. Regardless I want to kill my target language, get to a 250 pt score within four months, and see what the SOF recruiters have to say ...

All in all it's been a long, uncertain road and a test just to get the opportunity to make a real difference. I want it, bad.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 6, 2015)

Leaddemon said:


> ..get to a 250 pt score within four months, and see what the SOF recruiters have to say ...



I hate to tell you, a 250 PY score will get you laughed at by any SOF recruiters, you will need 290+ to get looked at, and 300+ to be a lock.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 6, 2015)

Leaddemon said:


> It's been 11 months since I first posted my intro ...
> 
> Back in January I had started the process of getting a conditional release from the National Guard to go Active Duty Army as a 35p. I was denied in April due to failing my previous pt test. That was a major blow to my confidence initially, but I accepted responsibility and decided that I would never give up again.
> 
> ...


November 2016?


----------



## Leaddemon (Dec 7, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I hate to tell you, a 250 PY score will get you laughed at by any SOF recruiters, you will need 290+ to get looked at, and 300+ to be a lock.



Thanks for your honesty. I only put 250 as a four month goal, seeing as I'll be neck deep in a foreign language for fifteen months. I'm just going to see how the schooling goes because if I cant pass with flying colors they probably won't want me either, right? And if I do good in my language atleast I'll have a fallback skill in case I get injured or something, God forbid ... I read from an SOF support guy on here that they're more interested in you getting a 3+/3+ in your language ... Just trying to keep it 25 meters.



DA SWO said:


> November 2016?



No, my release was approved this November. I ship out in late January. Just embracing the suck of keeping the bills paid till then, haha.


----------



## Ronnoc (Dec 19, 2015)

Around three years ago I joined this site and was pretty clueless as to what I wanted to do in the military, this site and a few others helped me narrow down potential options and I finally chose one. I received my commission yesterday as a 2nd LT branched Military Intelligence detailed to the Infantry, and will be heading to IBOLC in a few weeks. I'm looking forward to the rigors ahead and I am extremely grateful to everyone who contributes to this community.


----------



## collins33 (Dec 20, 2015)

It has been around 7 months since I posted. I can't believe how quick time has blew by! Basic,AIT, and Airborne are all behind me now. I arrived at the RTB a couple weeks ago and have been at Pre-RASP since then. I was told at first that I wasn't classing but a spot ended up opening which was great. I took my PT test and now I am at home on vacation for the holidays. It feels amazing being home but at the same time I know there is a coming suck-fest right around the corner. It is an ominous feeling. I know there are going to be some miserably-cold days in my future at RASP. I just keep telling myself "one day at a time" and try my best not to get ahead of myself.


----------



## Demon Dog (Dec 20, 2015)

I just recently passed my CI/HUMINT Assessment and Selection Board and am waiting for my lat move package to be approved so I can reenlist into the 0211 MOS.


----------



## Lefty375 (Dec 20, 2015)

Demon Dog said:


> I just recently passed my CI/HUMINT Assessment and Selection Board and am waiting for my lat move package to be approved so I can reenlist into the 0211 MOS.



Congrats!


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 20, 2015)

collins33 said:


> It has been around 7 months since I posted. I can't believe how quick time has blew by! Basic,AIT, and Airborne are all behind me now. I arrived at the RTB a couple weeks ago and have been at Pre-RASP since then. I was told at first that I wasn't classing but a spot ended up opening which was great. I took my PT test and now I am at home on vacation for the holidays. It feels amazing being home but at the same time I know there is a coming suck-fest right around the corner. It is an ominous feeling. I know there are going to be some miserably-cold days in my future at RASP. I just keep telling myself "one day at a time" and try my best not to get ahead of myself.


Congrats.
PT while on leave, many won't and they will fall by the wayside on day 1 after they return.
Enjoy your leave, but remember it's not over till it's over (and then the next test begins).


----------



## Grunt (Dec 21, 2015)

Demon Dog said:


> I just recently passed my CI/HUMINT Assessment and Selection Board and am waiting for my lat move package to be approved so I can reenlist into the 0211 MOS.



Congratulations on the achievement!


----------



## Tbone (Jan 4, 2016)

First of all I just want to thank all of the people who help run this extremely helpful site. I don't fully understand the deal with posting ship dates, but I will just say I am off to Neverland soon. I believe I will be attending Infantry OSUT with another member here as well(@Lunch Pail). I hope to check back in with positive news whenever I can.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 4, 2016)

Tbone said:


> First of all I just want to thank all of the people who help run this extremely helpful site. I don't fully understand the deal with posting ship dates, but I will just say I am off to Neverland soon. I believe I will be attending Infantry OSUT with another member here as well(@Lunch Pail). I hope to check back in with positive news whenever I can.



Have a good one.


----------



## tweeder (Jan 8, 2016)

I passed all of my gates and will graduate on next week. I look forward to learning and contributing to the Regiment the best that I can.

Thank you for the continued support.

Tweeder


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 8, 2016)

tweeder said:


> I passed all of my gates and will graduate on next week. I look forward to learning and contributing to the regiment the best that I can.
> 
> Thank you for the continued support.
> 
> Tweeder


FUCK YA!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2016)

tweeder said:


> I passed all of my gates and will graduate on next week. I look forward to learning and contributing to the regiment the best that I can.
> 
> Thank you for the continued support.
> 
> Tweeder



It's always Regiment...  always.:wall:

Congrats. the real learning now begins, be prepared to keep sucking on that firehose.


----------



## tweeder (Jan 9, 2016)

x SF med said:


> It's always Regiment...  always.:wall:
> 
> Congrats. the real learning now begins, be prepared to keep sucking on that firehose.



Thank you for tightening my shot group, it's been adjusted. 

I'm prepared for another drink. You are always being assessed.


----------



## Silence Dogood (Jan 25, 2016)

Silence Dogood said:


> Quick update as it's been almost 1 year since my last one.
> 
> I recently arrived in Coronado along with the rest of my BUD/S Class. It's great to finally be here in the place that I have dreamt about for the past few years, and to be surrounded by a ~150 highly motivated individuals.
> 
> ...





SkrewzLoose said:


> It's been a month, how goes it? You should be done with BO by now.
> To piggyback on what JK07 said, I was amazed at how many highly-motivated studs quit on the first day of phase during surf torture...and that wasn't the shit hitting the fan part.



I quit during week 1 of 1st Phase.

I've now been reclassified, am almost done with my brief stint at school in Pensacola, and I'll be heading to my PDS back on Coronado in a few short weeks. I have a few ideas of what I might like to do with my career from here but I can't seem to lock in on one yet. So for the time being I'm going put my head down and work on getting as many quals and checking as many boxes as I can.

I do want to say that I'm truly grateful for the time I had in Class 316. I have no regrets other than quitting. Don't fucking quit guys.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 25, 2016)

Silence Dogood said:


> I quit during week 1 of 1st Phase.
> 
> I've now been reclassified, am almost done with my brief stint at school in Pensacola, and I'll be heading to my PDS back on Coronado in a few short weeks. I have a few ideas of what I might like to do with my career from here but I can't seem to lock in on one yet. So for the time being I'm going put my head down and work on getting as many quals and checking as many boxes as I can.
> 
> I do want to say that I'm truly grateful for the time I had in Class 316. I have no regrets other than quitting. Don't fucking quit guys.



Just curious. Why did you quit now that you have had time to reflect on it?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 26, 2016)

Plenty of rates go through Corey Station for A-shcool. What did you pick up after dropping?


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 26, 2016)

tweeder said:


> I passed all of my gates and will graduate on next week. I look forward to learning and contributing to the Regiment the best that I can.
> 
> Thank you for the continued support.
> 
> Tweeder



Congratulations!


----------



## policemedic (Feb 26, 2016)

Well done @tweeder !


----------



## tweeder (Feb 26, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Congratulations!





policemedic said:


> Well done @tweeder !



Thank you very much.


----------



## Silence Dogood (Feb 26, 2016)

lucky l3fty said:


> Just curious. Why did you quit now that you have had time to reflect on it?


When I made my decision to quit, it was because I knew that I couldn't carry my share of the weight. I felt like I didn't belong / didn't deserve to be there with those guys. So I finished out logs and the next couple of evolutions until lunch and then made my intentions known. 

In retrospect, I think I should have stuck with it until I was ran out from under a boat or log by the guys, or pulled out by an instructor. I don't know if that would have been better, but that's what I wish I had done.



SkrewzLoose said:


> Plenty of rates go through Corey Station for A-shcool. What did you pick up after dropping?



I picked up APACT aka Undesignated Airman. I recently arrived at my PDS in Coronado and am looking forward to the next step in my career.


----------



## DZ (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm happy to report that I was selected from SFAS 06-16.

18B French

Looking forward to the challenge of the Q-Course.


----------



## JustMe (Mar 25, 2016)

DeadZeppelin said:


> I'm happy to report that I was selected from SFAS 06-16.
> 
> 18B French
> 
> Looking forward to the challenge of the Q-Course.



Congratulations !!


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 25, 2016)

DeadZeppelin said:


> I'm happy to report that I was selected from SFAS 06-16.
> 
> 18B French
> 
> Looking forward to the challenge of the Q-Course.


Congratulations.
When do you leave?


----------



## DZ (Mar 25, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Congratulations.
> When do you leave?


I don't know yet. I'm in the Guard, so I need to get with my unit to figure out when I can get slotted for a Q Course date.


----------



## tweeder (Mar 26, 2016)

DeadZeppelin said:


> I don't know yet. I'm in the Guard, so I need to get with my unit to figure out when I can get slotted for a Q Course date.



Congratulations man,

Good luck in the course it's a marathon, but attack every task. Stay out of trouble, stay healthy, and stay in shape.


----------



## DZ (Mar 26, 2016)

tweeder said:


> Congratulations man,
> 
> Good luck in the course it's a marathon, but attack every task. Stay out of trouble, stay healthy, and stay in shape.


Thank you.

I know that SFAS will likely be the easiest accomplishment compared to what I have ahead of me.

I'll take your advice to heart.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Apr 8, 2016)

Completed Cole Range today.  Six weeks to go. Very motivated.


----------



## Kheenbish (Apr 9, 2016)

After researching the various special operations careers in the AF I decided on putting my effort toward acquiring the grey beret of the SOWT. At the beginning of the year I completed the NCO assessment and got picked up, then completed the CCT/SOWT selection. Awaiting weather school now and trying to get to airborne and sere first since I have a wait.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 11, 2016)

I have had a few set backs last few months but hoping by the end of this month or next I should be where I need to be..

Current

1500m Swim 30:00
3 mile Run   26:00
Pushups   2 min    58
Situps       2 min    76
Pullups     2 min    12  

Need to improve my run and pushups...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 11, 2016)

Kheenbish said:


> After researching the various special operations careers in the AF I decided on putting my effort toward acquiring the grey beret of the SOWT. At the beginning of the year I completed the NCO assessment and got picked up, then completed the CCT/SOWT selection. Awaiting weather school now and trying to get to airborne and sere first since I have a wait.


Congrats, were you in last Friday's class?


----------



## Kheenbish (Apr 11, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Congrats, were you in last Friday's class?


Yes I was. We had an unfortunate last couple days, not including the tragedy on Friday.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 11, 2016)

Kheenbish said:


> Yes I was. We had an unfortunate last couple days, not including the tragedy on Friday.


Wish I would have known, could have arranged some extra love.
MZ is a close friend of mine and he could have said hi for me.
Friday sucked, but I think some important changes will happen because of it, his legacy will be a good one.


----------



## DozerB (Apr 19, 2016)

This is an extremely encouraging thread. I would say the best part is looking back at one of the first few pages and seeing guys, "feeling nervous, ready to ship, etc." now with the green tag under their names. Very encouraging stuff right there.

I'm finally working with a recruiter to get a solidified A&S date, so it's nice to be moving in the right direction. Can't go this fall (baby on the way, due smack dab in the middle of the fall class) so it's looking like Spring of 2017. Perfect amount of time to get in shape after coming back from deployment.

Side note, one of my Marines (bottom 1/3 of the platoon performance-wise) has just decided to attempt a lat-move to 0321. The change I have seen in him has been absolutely mind-blowing. I think the guy just needs to be challenged and has finally found something that will put a fire in his gut. He is working like a dog to ensure he is ready for BRC. From a leadership standpoint, it is a beautiful thing to see.

For now, just focusing on the close target (PFT, 285+) and working the admin side to get a solid class date. Will update as the info comes. Good luck to everyone in the same boat.


----------



## Tbone (Apr 24, 2016)

It has been a few months since I have been on here but that's because I've just finished up with OSUT and am in holdover for Airborne. It feels so good to be chugging along towards RASP. If I have learned anything in my miniscule time in, it is that I am still a LONG way away. Just making sure I do everything possible to make sure I better myself in the coming week is all I need to worry about. I don't even know when my Airborne class starts. Everyday I wake up is a chance to prepare. Speaking of that I'll leave it at that. Some good PT is calling my name.


----------



## Be Gone 14 (Apr 26, 2016)

I am not part of the Mentor Program yet but wanted to post some exciting news.

Went to MEPS today as a prior service AFRes coming over to the Army side.

I was able to snag an 18x slot, leaving for BCT in July.

It has taken me over 1.5 years to find a recruiter willing to help me out, but it is all coming together now.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Apr 30, 2016)

Week 5 of RASP complete. Passed the 12mile FM. Only two weeks of training left. Very excited.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (May 13, 2016)

Just finished up our last training day. Passed the PT test and 12mile ruck. Got our assignments today, going 2/75. Admin stuff next week then graduation on Friday.  Pretty excited for the road ahead.


----------



## DasBoot (May 13, 2016)

RUBSUMLOTION said:


> Just finished up our last training day. Passed the PT test and 12mile ruck. Got our assignments today, going 2/75. Admin stuff next week then gradu action on Friday.  Pretty excited for the road ahead.


Fuck ya congrats man have fun out there! Enjoy the cold! Lol


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (May 20, 2016)

Donned our tan berets and finally earned the right to wear our scrolls today. Best moment of my life. Looking forward to the challenge ahead and earning the scroll everyday.


----------



## J.S. (May 20, 2016)

RUBSUMLOTION said:


> Donned our tan berets and finally earned the right to wear our scrolls today. Best moment of my life. Looking forward to the challenge ahead and earning the scroll everyday.


Congratulations, that's awesome!


----------



## DA SWO (May 20, 2016)

RUBSUMLOTION said:


> Donned our tan berets and finally earned the right to wear our scrolls today. Best moment of my life. Looking forward to the challenge ahead and earning the scroll everyday.


Congratulations on starting a journey to remember.


----------



## DasBoot (May 20, 2016)

RUBSUMLOTION said:


> Donned our tan berets and finally earned the right to wear our scrolls today. Best moment of my life. Looking forward to the challenge ahead and earning the scroll everyday.


...and now the pain begins... Muahhahahahhahaha


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 12, 2016)

Been here half-lurking for a long time now, and since I'm roughly a year out from when I can get a contract to ship out, it's time to kick training into high gear with a solid well-thought out plan. I've been lifting consistently with bouts of running/no running, but enough of that BS because a program lacking running and rucking won't get me selected.

Current numbers:
5'9" 185lbs   ~15% bodyfat

I want to drop roughly 10 lbs of fat quickly then slowly add on 10 lbs of muscle to put me at the same weight come Basic. I read on an MA article that a higher bodyweight helped in rucking and carrying a load aka most of SFAS.  Losing the fat will help with running which is definitely my weakest area and slowly building up will allow me to gain strength without affecting the running. I've got my diet and macros down to achieve the goal, just got to put in the time.

Bench: 275x3
Push Press: 205x3
Clean: 205x3 
Front Squat: 265x3 (little help on that last rep)
Hinge Lift: 315x3 4 sets
Deadlift: X-I would guess around 340-350
Squat: X-a couple of months ago it was 295x5 at 5 sets with 30sec rest in between
Weighted Dips: 10 with 70lbs
Weighted Pullups (Strict neck above bar): 6 with 70lbs - a little stronger with chinups
Pullups: 23      Not perfect Deadhang as I move fast but definitely all the way down

I will conduct an APFT Saturday.

I've been doing MA's Fortitude gym portion for the past 4 weeks so I don't have Deadlift or Squat numbers. I haven't done their running or rucking because I have never run over three miles and starting out with a 5 miler just seemed stupid. Rucking I'll address 

1 Mile Run: 6:30 could have done faster
2 Mile Run: X-last time before winter was 14:15 but likely a lot slower now
5 Mile Run: X

I'm terrible at distance running but I've been doing some HIIT and longer intervals 3x week to supplement MA. From reading the Progress Report from the Q thread, this is a serious matter that I need to address. I haven't worried about it too much, but that's changing this week.

Rucking: X

Never rucked. I went to the surplus store and bought an old Alice with a hip belt and some Rocky boots from RangerJoes. The boots are a little too big, but I think the friction from my foot rubbing in the boot will do a lot to toughen my feet which was a big topic in the book Get Selected!

Goals:
I obviously want to be at basically the best condition possible before leaving for Basic. I have no clue when that will be, but I graduate in May 2017 so probably a month or two after that. From reading a whole lot of threads on here and various other tactical athlete articles, my goals are to be a cardiovascular stud with serious muscle endurance while maintaining as much strength as possible. 

End of May 2017 Goals:

Squat: 450
Deadlift: 400+
Front Squat: 315
Bench: 300+
Standing Press: 185+(BW)
Pullups: 30 and 5 reps @90lbs (.5BW)
Dips: 50 and 10 reps @90lbs (.5BW)

1 Mile Run: 5:45
2 Mile Run: 12:00
5 Mile Run: 37:00

12 Mile Ruck: 2:30 or below @ 60lb pack

Plan:
Looking at E-Type, CDG, and others' posts about strength, becoming stronger will go a long way to increasing muscular endurance while making one better at performing under heavy loads which is the majority of SFAS. It also leads to durability and is a factor in injury prevention. Therefore, I will begin with strength and phased cardiovascular endurance (not pure LSD cardio) then move onto work capacity and endurance while maintaining strength and finish with whatever the hell is in MA's SFAS plan probably adding a strength component.

Train twice a day 6 days a week.
Mornings: 3x strength training with running after, 3x rucking. Alternate days
Afternoon: MMA training- great for training cardio and work capacity while training body awareness so that I don't get injured by something stupid at SFAS like a twisted ankle or anything else that can be avoidable. It's also fun, and allows me to throw in more work without over training the muscles. Plus, getting hit a lot adds in that toughen up factor. 
I started that yesterday, and I was supposed to start MA's Rucking Improvement plan today, but I have a quarter sized blister from a combination of bitch feet and neoprene mats. So, I will start rucking next week. My running shoes are tight enough to prevent friction, and I'll go with double socks to be sure in the mean time.

After finishing Fortitude in two weeks, I will continue strength training with either Beyond 5/3/1 Full Body variation or the Texas Method until the end of January. Assistance exercises: mainly Core and low back, Cleans, loaded Carries, Cals, and various dumbbell exercises as needed to address weakness. Running and Rucking training volume will remain the same until the end of January.

After January I will suspend the MMA training and follow MA's Valor+Rucking Improvement, then Resilience+Running Improvement, then Ruck-Based Selection. All will have some form of supplemental workout type to reach the 2x day, 6x week number.

To prevent injury and overtraining, I will conduct mobility and stretching 15-20 minutes a day and 1 hour on Sundays via foam roller, lacrosse balls, bands, and Kelly Starrett's book.

I put the plan here so that it could be open to criticism so please fire away. As for time availability, I will be in the 5th year of college so the difficulty of the course load will be minimal as I have only a couple of Engineering classes left spread out over the year. The rest of the classes are just to get a few minors and mainly in the College of Liberal Arts which my school is not known for, that is to say they are easy at my school. Working part time will factor in, but I'm not worried about it. I am fully committed to the training and preparing myself for what lies ahead.


----------



## CDG (Jul 12, 2016)

@Dienekes , I'm not a Special Forces Soldier, but with that being said, no military selection in the history of ever has counted less than perfect deadhang pull-ups.  Going too fast and can't quite tell?  No rep.  Do them right in training and you won't get slapped in the face on gameday when you think you just knocked out 23 and the cadre impassively informs you that you've failed for lack of form and only had 5, or none.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Jul 12, 2016)

Dienekes said:


> Been here half-lurking for a long time now, and since I'm roughly a year out from when I can get a contract to ship out...



You should post this into the SF forum.


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 12, 2016)

@CDG Roger. Slow and controlled. I'm going to chest to bar from now on too.

@RUBSUMLOTION I apologize. The last time I checked the mentor group, there was a strange layout of older posts and newer posts mixed together. Will correct


----------



## Yosemite (Sep 9, 2016)

Alright, first progress post for me. I just hit my 3 year mark in the Air Force, so I was finally able to hit that retraining button for 1C2X1(Combat Control)! Step 1 completed. Now I wait to receive an email to see if there are billets open for FY 17 and if I am qualified to retrain. As well as continue to train for the PAST of course.


----------



## Mor13 (Sep 10, 2016)

First progress post. 
Started getting ready in January, these are my first recorded times/stats.
PFT: 249
Pull-ups: 20
Crunches: 100
3 mile: 26:30
300 meter slick: 12:36
300 meters cammies: N/A
Ruck: N/A

Stats as of today.
PFT:276
Pull-ups: 20
Crunches: 100
3 mile run: 22:00
300 meter slick: 7:06
300 meter in cammies: 10:30 
 3 mile ruck: 32:36

Been focusing on swimming, strength/endurance workouts at the gym running with calisthenics, and working on a better ruck technique. I can't get the stride quite right. The posted time is with jogging/shuffling and no rifle substitute. Will have a new ruck with a rifle sub within the next few weeks.


----------



## Mor13 (Sep 10, 2016)

Auto corrected July to January and no comma between gym and running. I apologize for the errors.


----------



## Hillclimb (Sep 11, 2016)

@Mor13 

When are you going to A&S? PM me your contact info and I'll get you spun up in the pool. I have another friend I'll be helping on weekends soon. 

The event for a slick swim is 500m.


----------



## Mor13 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hillclimb said:


> @Mor13
> 
> When are you going to A&S? PM me your contact info and I'll get you spun up in the pool. I have another friend I'll be helping on weekends soon.
> 
> The event for a slick swim is 500m.


I'm trying to get a spot in the April class next year, currently trying to weave around an issue with my EAS date (FY 19 get out Dec 18).


----------



## Ethan_S (Sep 15, 2016)

Signed 25U option 40 in July, ship date is June 19, 2017.


----------



## Ronnoc (Sep 22, 2016)

Graduate from Ranger School tomorrow, definitely an experience I'll never forget.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Ronnoc said:


> Graduate from Ranger School tomorrow, definitely an experience I'll never forget.



That is outstanding news. Well done!


----------



## Yosemite (Sep 22, 2016)

Update: Received email saying I am eligible and there is a billet open to retrain to CCT. I was sent all the info to compile my retraining package. I must have a successful PAST completion in 90 days. Time to step up my game.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Sep 22, 2016)

Fliehr13 said:


> Update: Received email saying I am eligible and there is a billet open to retrain to CCT. I was sent all the info to compile my retraining package. I must have a successful PAST completion in 90 days. Time to step up my game.



I'm awaiting a date for a Class III Flight Physical to be medically cleared for Special Missions Aviation. Good luck with your PAST and even more so with the pipeline!


----------



## Ethan_S (Sep 29, 2016)

Finally got all my times and scores on PT test to the minimum. I still have a ways to go, but i'm making progress!
Pushups: 63
situps: 70
2-mile run: 14:45
5-mile run: 39:49
pull-ups: 18


----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 3, 2016)

Just a quick progress check, 

  Heading out of the door now to my Class III Flight Physical. Word back on how everything goes this afternoon in terms of medical clearance.

Just got back in. Lots of hurry up and wait at the flight med clinic. Eyes are reading at 20/15 in both for day and night (I cheated and had PRK done on them last year). EKG and X-rays came back clean. Labs are clean (We have to get them annually so these shouldn't be negative). Next appointment to actually see the flight doc for clearance is in the next week or two. I have to call tomorrow. As of right now, I am off to bed as my eyes are incredibly dilated and my wife is spell checking this for me as I type. Onward and upward.


----------



## Freeway (Oct 10, 2016)

I just finished basic, I start selections for CCT on the 24th.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 12, 2016)

Quick update as things seem to be picking up right now..

Seeing the Flight Doc tomorrow for final clearance. From how I interpreted it, either I get a go or the doc schedules further appts to dig into something they feel could be a no go. Per clinic orders, I am fasting tonight and provided my body doesn't have any surprises for me, should be getting a class date here soon for 1A9.

Final update for a small bit. Apologies for blowing this thread up, I don't know where else to keep progress checks posted. Medically approved officially. Standing by for class date when the Gods of AFPC send one down for me. Now we play waiting game until I get slotted for Aircrew Fundamentals, SERE, etc.


----------



## MidasMouse (Oct 24, 2016)

Heading down to Benning tomorrow afternoon for basic! Going in with a 300 on my preliminary PT test and an 85 on my Asvab for 18x-ray. I'm looking forward to posting back during Christmas leave with the first step completed!


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 24, 2016)

MidasMouse said:


> Heading down to Benning tomorrow afternoon for basic! Going in with a 300 on my preliminary PT test and an 85 on my Asvab for 18x-ray. I'm looking forward to posting back during Christmas leave with the first step completed!


Good luck man.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 24, 2016)

MidasMouse said:


> Heading down to Benning tomorrow afternoon for basic! Going in with a 300 on my preliminary PT test and an 85 on my Asvab for 18x-ray. I'm looking forward to posting back during Christmas leave with the first step completed!



Best of success to you!


----------



## seasider12 (Nov 26, 2016)

I don't think I've posted in years, but I think I'll give an update. I'm currently at the tail end of the SFQC after almost 3 years in the course, due to a couple recycles and the long journey that is the SOCM course.  I'm in language school  currently, and set to graduate as an 18D in a few months. The only thing between me and my fuzzy green hat now is one final PT test and my OPI. They recently raised the standard in language from a minimum score of 1/1 on the OPI to a 1+/1+, but I'm shooting for a 2/2. Wish me luck! Oh, and I hope everyone  had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 26, 2016)

[Q


----------



## seasider12 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks, Red Flag. I be sure to do that.


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2016)

This is my favorite thread on the board. Period.


----------



## SB0170 (Dec 7, 2016)

I just received news that my conversion request has been approved (Yeoman/B750 to Hospital Corpsman/G000), and I'll be reporting to "A" school in June 2017.

The next step is to re-submit my application package for SARC once in school (already submitted but cant be "approved" while I'm still a Yeoman), and start the pipeline.

A lot of people in the HM/SARC communities stuck their necks out for me to get this opportunity and for that I'm eternally grateful.  Don't take no for an answer, ever.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 7, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Scubadew (Dec 7, 2016)

SB0170 said:


> I just received news that my conversion request has been approved (Yeoman/B750 to Hospital Corpsman/G000), and I'll be reporting to "A" school in June 2017.
> 
> The next step is to re-submit my application package for SARC once in school (already submitted but cant be "approved" while I'm still a Yeoman), and start the pipeline.
> 
> A lot of people in the HM/SARC communities stuck their necks out for me to get this opportunity and for that I'm eternally grateful.  Don't take no for an answer, ever.



Hell fucking yeah.


----------



## SB0170 (Dec 8, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> We don't get too many USN guys passing our way, but for those who do, your experience will prove useful to others. Keep us in the loop, and the very best of luck to you.


Thank you, I'll keep the updates coming.



Scubadew said:


> Hell fucking yeah.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2016)

Jay_Pew said:


> I'm a current Air Force National Guardsmen whose applying to the active duty to go Combat Controller. I just received a call from the recruiter I've been working with that MEPS has disqualified me for a stress fracture I had well over a year and a half ago.... I gave them all the proper documentation on the injury so I am completely in shock right now.  I had great asvab scores and a really good PAST, and I was also already accepted Into the active duty by the recruiting Commander. My  recruiter told me that my medical documents were going to be sent to the Surgeon General, which the recruiter said is a lengthy process to hear back from.
> 
> So I guess I'm trying to understand how a stress fracture that not only is healed but happened well over a year and half ago could disqualify me. I'm also curious if anyone has had any expirence dealing with getting a clearance from a surgeon general and if I should hold out with some hope I can still make it in or that it's going to be an uphill battle for me?


I had a waiver package go through, time consuming.
You'll answer the same questions over and over.
Do you really want CCT? If so the time to get their isn't important, getting there is the goal.
Have you considered TACP as a backup? Is the stress fracture on a leg?


----------



## Mor13 (Dec 9, 2016)

Good morning everyone,
Apologies for not posting my update that I said I'd get to in my last post, didn't want to post without the facts. Got diagnosed with a torn pectineus at the beginning of November and currently waiting to get an MRI to check for a possible sports hernia. Explained that I leave for selection in April and got the approval to train, as long as I don't stress that area. Trying to do as much as I can until I find out exactly what happened and where I can go from here. Started a rehab program for the injury and staying away from furthering the damage already done. Hopefully it ends up just being a tear and continue the program I'm on. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Jay_Pew (Dec 9, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I had a waiver package go through, time consuming.
> You'll answer the same questions over and over.
> Do you really want CCT? If so the time to get their isn't important, getting there is the goal.
> Have you considered TACP as a backup? Is the stress fracture on a leg?



Yes, I've wanted CCT since I first learned about it from fellow trainees at basic. I've spent my entire career thus far planning for this move. 

You're abolsutely right, the time it takes isn't important, but being accepted medically is essential, and right now is the only thing holding me back. The stress fracture is on my  left leg. It healed well over a year ago so I don't understand why this is causing me such an issue.

I certianly have thought of TACP as a backup, but if I'm not accepted medically, it won't matter what my backup career is because I'd still be medically disqualified.


----------



## DozerB (Dec 13, 2016)

Finally got an A&S class date exactly 4 weeks from today. Been a long time coming and I'm absolutely ecstatic to get started. Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Yosemite (Dec 15, 2016)

Passed my official PAST on Dec 5th. An aweomse SERE gent administered it for me(so many thanks to that community)
I surpassed most of the events by a considerable amount, but am motivated to keep improving in every event.
Also, just completed part 1 of my flight physical, everything has gone smoothly so far.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Dec 15, 2016)

Been a second since update. Just got an AFPC email today stating that my TIS (4.5 years) was considered, but there were a number of first term Airman looking at 1A9 for retention. No date for me yet and I have been moved to a second board for consideration. Will have word NLT 15 Jan.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Dec 22, 2016)

First, to all Mentors herein, thank you so much- this site is invaluable.

After much ado, I finally have an interview with SNCOs for SOT-A in the NG. I am extremely excited about this opportunity and will do my best not to screw it up.

Any and all questions and comments greatly appreciated.

V/r,
RD


----------



## Freeway (Jan 6, 2017)

Washed out, was fun.


----------



## Yosemite (Jan 7, 2017)

Was notified a few days ago that all 2 quotas for Comabt Control for the fiscal year were filled already. I will have to wait till next fiscal year to reapply for retraining. In the meantime I just finished my flight physical and will continue to get all the necessary paperwork together, that way may package is at the ready when the new quotas roll out. And as always, continue to improve my physical and mental strength.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Jan 9, 2017)

Notified today that Special Missions Aviation wasn't going to happen this time around. My package, while medically cleared, didn't rack well against TIS for other applicants (I've got 4 years and some change). Giving myself until 1 Oct to get physically prepared to apply for retraining again after I hit the 5 year mark.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 14, 2017)

Northerner1012 said:


> Notified today that Special Missions Aviation wasn't going to happen this time around. My package, while medically cleared, didn't rack well against TIS for other applicants (I've got 4 years and some change). Giving myself until 1 Oct to get physically prepared to apply for retraining again after I hit the 5 year mark.


Bummer. Are you going specifically for SMA or are you looking at other flight jobs as well? Well, I suppose I mean, SMA on all airframes or a specific airframe?


----------



## Northerner1012 (Jan 15, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Bummer. Are you going specifically for SMA or are you looking at other flight jobs as well? Well, I suppose I mean, SMA on all airframes or a specific airframe?



Sir, 
  I was going to be working toward Helos or AC130s, depending on availability. As for going specifically into SMA, when I applied for retrain, I listed TACP, SMA, SERE in that order and I was marked eligible for SMA out of the three so there was no need for a PAST test when I went for my Flight Physical. When I apply again, I intend on listing the same three only this time I will have over 5 years TIS and will be approaching time to either reenlist or get out.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 16, 2017)

Northerner1012 said:


> Sir,
> I was going to be working toward Helos or AC130s, depending on availability. As for going specifically into SMA, when I applied for retrain, I listed TACP, SMA, SERE in that order and I was marked eligible for SMA out of the three so there was no need for a PAST test when I went for my Flight Physical. When I apply again, I intend on listing the same three only this time I will have over 5 years TIS and will be approaching time to either reenlist or get out.


Not a sir, man. A, or Amlove is fine. 

Keep at it, it'll work out if you're motivated.


----------



## AWP (Jan 16, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Not a sir, man. A, or Amlove is fine.
> 
> Keep at it, it'll work out if you're motivated.



Or Miss Jackson if you're nasty...
---

Guys, I've said it before: this is my favorite thread on the board. Keep up the great work and please keep us informed. I can honestly say we all take an immense amount of pride in everyone of you who stepped up to the plate, especially those who passed.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jan 26, 2017)

Northerner1012 said:


> Sir,
> I was going to be working toward Helos or AC130s, depending on availability. As for going specifically into SMA, when I applied for retrain, I listed TACP, SMA, SERE in that order and I was marked eligible for SMA out of the three so there was no need for a PAST test when I went for my Flight Physical. When I apply again, I intend on listing the same three only this time I will have over 5 years TIS and will be approaching time to either reenlist or get out.



While it may change, when I went through Aircrew Fundies in October, every single 1A9 was given 130's, and the instructors stated the only Helo drop was for the UH-1 and there had only been 2 or 3.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 30, 2017)

Just in case someone isn't feeling particularly motivated today.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Jan 30, 2017)

xGenoSiide said:


> While it may change, when I went through Aircrew Fundies in October, every single 1A9 was given 130's, and the instructors stated the only Helo drop was for the UH-1 and there had only been 2 or 3.



That's good to know. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## BrassOverBolt (Feb 14, 2017)

I Just recently passed a screening NSW/NSO PST and qualified for the AIRR(naval aircrew/aviation rescue swimmer) program for the Navy. I had originally trained up for CCT/PJ and had spoken with a USAF recruiter but was told I was a no-go from Miami MEPS for the hearing test. About five months later I talked to a Navy recruiter in hopes that branch/job requirements would be different medically. This time, I did a MEPS to MEPS transfer(of records) to Springfield because I'm rooming with a friend in New England. While at Springfield MEPS I was given a medical consult by a physician and cleared. Despite the potential career change, I'm excited to get things started and plan on being the best AWR or AWS that I can be.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 14, 2017)

Very good! Drive on and keep us posted!

I like success stories.


----------



## NathanRSF (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello everyone.

I recently tore my rotator cuff and was told by my recruiter that it will be very difficult to get enlisted. He told me that since the injury is shoulder related it could take up to a year to get waviers. I am 4 months into physical therapy, which is going very good. My PT said that I am way ahead schedule. Also, my sports medicine doctor said that I am doing great as well. They both said that since I didn't get surgery I could have some issues here and there. But, they also said that surgery was not required for my specific case. They made it seem as if I am doing well. In fact, I have no more scheduled appointments with my sports medicine doctor, as well as him clearing me to start doing very very light weights (no overhead or behind the neck stuff). I do have some pain from time-to-time, but not substantial.

All-in-all, my recruiter told me to keep coming to workouts every week and get in the best shape possible, and hope that MEPS clears me after the next fiscal year starts. Also, I am working with the Marine Corps right now to obtain an Intelligence contract or a Fire Direction and Control contract (DD and CK enlistment options). I was looking into MARSOC or CI/HUMINT after my initial enlistment. However, I am open to all branches if an opportunity pops up, or a door closes. If I can never join, I will most likely be pursuing FF/Paramedic, LEO, or something else of that nature. I hope it all works out in the end.


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2017)

NathanRSF said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I recently tore my rotator cuff and was told by my recruiter that it will be very difficult to get enlisted. He told me that since the injury is shoulder related it could take up to a year to get waviers. I am 4 months into physical therapy, which is going very good. My PT said that I am way ahead schedule. Also, my sports medicine doctor said that I am doing great as well. They both said that since I didn't get surgery I could have some issues here and there. But, they also said that surgery was not required for my specific case. They made it seem as if I am doing well. In fact, I have no more scheduled appointments with my sports medicine doctor, as well as him clearing me to start doing very very light weights (no overhead or behind the neck stuff). I do have some pain from time-to-time, but not substantial.
> 
> All-in-all, my recruiter told me to keep coming to workouts every week and get in the best shape possible, and hope that MEPS clears me after the next fiscal year starts. Also, I am working with the Marine Corps right now to obtain an Intelligence contract or a Fire Direction and Control contract (DD and CK enlistment options). I was looking into MARSOC or CI/HUMINT after my initial enlistment. However, I am open to all branches if an opportunity pops up, or a door closes. If I can never join, I will most likely be pursuing FF/Paramedic, LEO, or something else of that nature. I hope it all works out in the end.



Be upfront and sort it out when you enlist. MARSOC will be there when you've healed and are ready. Whatever you do, be the best at it. If you never make it MARSOC (it happens to a lot of good dudes, you know?) you have to look at yourself and know you crushed whatever job the Corps gave you.

Good luck.


----------



## NathanRSF (Feb 19, 2017)

Thank you, AWP. I will do my absolute best in whatever comes my way.

I look forward to see what the future holds.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 19, 2017)

NathanRSF said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I recently tore my rotator cuff and was told by my recruiter that it will be very difficult to get enlisted. He told me that since the injury is shoulder related it could take up to a year to get waviers. I am 4 months into physical therapy, which is going very good. My PT said that I am way ahead schedule. Also, my sports medicine doctor said that I am doing great as well. They both said that since I didn't get surgery I could have some issues here and there. But, they also said that surgery was not required for my specific case. They made it seem as if I am doing well. In fact, I have no more scheduled appointments with my sports medicine doctor, as well as him clearing me to start doing very very light weights (no overhead or behind the neck stuff). I do have some pain from time-to-time, but not substantial.
> 
> All-in-all, my recruiter told me to keep coming to workouts every week and get in the best shape possible, and hope that MEPS clears me after the next fiscal year starts. Also, I am working with the Marine Corps right now to obtain an Intelligence contract or a Fire Direction and Control contract (DD and CK enlistment options). I was looking into MARSOC or CI/HUMINT after my initial enlistment. However, I am open to all branches if an opportunity pops up, or a door closes. If I can never join, I will most likely be pursuing FF/Paramedic, LEO, or something else of that nature. I hope it all works out in the end.


Hey man, this is a tough break and I feel for you.  As someone who has absolutely destroyed their supraspinatus because they were a total idiot, my advice to you is to take it easy and DO YOUR REHAB!  As your doctor has probably told you, the human shoulder is kind of designed in a pretty stupid way, and if you injure it through overwork then it can sideline you for a very long time (as you have no doubt already experienced).  And if you're headstrong like I was and try to jump back into training before you're really healed, it will only exacerbate existing problems and prolong your injuries. 

Good luck on your progress.

Edit: I also see that you're into powerlifting.  It may pain you to do so, but look into getting a Sling Shot for benching.  Yeah, it won't necessarily make you a stronger bencher, but after my injury it was really the only thing that even let me bench without chomping a bunch of motrin beforehand.


----------



## MidasMouse (Feb 19, 2017)

Got med separated during OSUT and sent home from 3 bulging discs. So far so good recovering, but definitely sucked after crushing just about everything we did. Hopefully waiver down the road and re-enlist, just don't know what yet. Sorry for only shit news, fellas. Good luck to the rest of you, and stay safe!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 20, 2017)

[Q


----------



## DozerB (Feb 20, 2017)

This site has been a huge help to me in the past so I figured I'd update. Just finished A&S, got selected. The worst part of the whole process was the anticipation. If you're interested in it, give it a shot. Not everyone who gets selected is an iron man. Good luck to you all.

Edit/addition: side note; for those of you A&S bound shortly, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the lack of drama. Reading forums, you read a lot about the whole mentality of "I'll die before I quit!" but that type of drama just doesn't really exist in real life. A lot of guys quit and just disappear throughout the weeks, and some are left over at the end. Very little drama; you either decide to keep going or you just kind of end up going home. So much less like the closing scenes of Surviving the Cut than one might expect...

But for real, thank you BTDTs for your ongoing advice on this site. I have and continue to learn so much from even the most mundane conversations on here.


----------



## NathanRSF (Feb 21, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Hey man, this is a tough break and I feel for you.  As someone who has absolutely destroyed their supraspinatus because they were a total idiot, my advice to you is to take it easy and DO YOUR REHAB!  As your doctor has probably told you, the human shoulder is kind of designed in a pretty stupid way, and if you injure it through overwork then it can sideline you for a very long time (as you have no doubt already experienced).  And if you're headstrong like I was and try to jump back into training before you're really healed, it will only exacerbate existing problems and prolong your injuries.
> 
> Good luck on your progress.
> 
> Edit: I also see that you're into powerlifting.  It may pain you to do so, but look into getting a Sling Shot for benching.  Yeah, it won't necessarily make you a stronger bencher, but after my injury it was really the only thing that even let me bench without chomping a bunch of motrin beforehand.



Thank you, Marine. Shoulder injuries are definitely a humbling experience. I jumped back into it way too quickly in the earlier parts of my injury. Thankfully, nothing significant happened. I now realize the importance of taking it slow with shoulder injuries. With most injuries you can skip around them a little bit without further injuring yourself ....thats not the case with shoulder injuries.

I've heard nothing but good things about the slingshot. I might have to make that purchase sooner than later. Thanks for the tip, Marine.


----------



## jmik008 (Feb 23, 2017)

How's everyone doing?  I recently (Dec.) got picked up to retrain as a SSgt for TACP.  I'll be heading to the schoolhouse in July for prep and then continuing on for the course.  Currently doing 3 a days here and getting ready for the suck.  Below are my numbers for current PAST standards/ruck times.  I'm currently rucking once a week, every Saturday for 8 miles.

Run- 9:25
Pull- 26
Push- 75
Sit- 72

As far as rucking goes, I going with 50# in the ruck plus water.  I haven't done an 8 mile ruck for time, however, my 4 mile time is currently right around 48 minutes.


----------



## MidasMouse (Mar 1, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I am sorry to hear about your back. If it is of any help, The bulging disc, annular bulge, is just the first stage of disc space woes. The disc bulge is from overloading the intervertebral disc space. The disc pushes out against the ligaments that keep the vertebrae in alignment. Because the ligaments are part of the bone covering, periosteum, any displacement of the ligaments hurts like hell. The good news is that the discs are still intact, recovery is quite a bit easier.
> 
> One of the things that will help is to be "back smart". With good Physical Therapy, you can increase your core strength and learn of ways to protect your back.


Thank you for the kind words and advice! I started Physical Therapy as soon as I got back and some wrestling buddies with similar issues suggested neck traction which has been helping as well! I'm not waking up from stingers for about a week now, and things are looking better! Do you have any personal opinion on traction? Thank you again for the advice! 
-Cody


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 1, 2017)

[Q


----------



## The Dane (Mar 4, 2017)

Lefty375 said:


> I can send you something to help out.



You mind sending this to me as well.


----------



## MidasMouse (Mar 4, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Traction is a way to reduce the load on the disc spaces, but it is only a temporary measure. It does give the disc a chance to return to it's normal position between the vertebra. Once the traction is released, things return to the pre-traction status, so you need to do something in addition to traction. The long-term fix is in building core strength. As you increase abdominal muscle tone, it is like putting on a back brace. The back braces that you can buy and wear do not help the back directly. The relief comes from added abdominal muscle support. The support makes you stand straighter and a little taller, which reduces the pressure on the intervertebral discs. If you can use the posture model of, "Ears over the shoulders, shoulders over the hips", that alone can reduce disc space loads.  The proper posture alignment is just a part of the "Back Smart" way of protecting your back.


Right on, I'll keep all of this in mind and hit more core work! Ears over shoulders over hips will stick with me as well. The more help and information, the faster I can look at getting waived back in (fingers crossed). Thanks for all the information, bro. Truly appreciated!


----------



## DZ (Mar 24, 2017)

It's been a while since I've posted an update. I just finished SUT, and will be heading to SERE shortly. 

Good luck to anyone in the pipeline.


----------



## Yosemite (Mar 25, 2017)

12 retraining slots just opened up for CCT last week. I just took my TAPAS test yesterday. All I have left to do is re-take the PAST and then my retraining package will be ready to submit. I got all of the other stuff done the past 6 months just waiting for these slots to open up; so it has paid off.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 26, 2017)

Fliehr13 said:


> 12 retraining slots just opened up for CCT last week. I just took my TAPAS test yesterday. All I have left to do is re-take the PAST and then my retraining package will be ready to submit. I got all of the other stuff done the past 6 months just waiting for these slots to open up; so it has paid off.


Good to hear. Go PT and get some extra rucks in. Next step, Enlisted A&S. Keep up with the updates!


----------



## Jay_Pew (Mar 29, 2017)

After a year and a half of being in this process, finally got a date for Combat Control Selection! Heading back to good old Lackland July 21st


----------



## Mor13 (Apr 16, 2017)

Good afternoon everyone,
Been awhile since I've been able to post any sort of update. I tore my pectineus in Dec and had to drop out of the April class for MARSOC A&S, and due to being a FY19 Marine I had to give my spot up in August for some guys who get out this year. Luckily I was able to get a spot in 18-1. Little rough doing it as a LCpl but I'm happy I still have the opportunity and look forward to seizing the extra time I have to prepare. 
Current times-
PFT: 276 with 100 crunches, 20 PU, and 22:00 3 mile
CFT: 295
300M swim w/ Cammies: 8:50
5 1/2 mile ruck w/o rifle sub: 1hr 10min 
My PFT was done in Oct and will be doing one with my squadron this week with the new standards. I can do the PU and crunches, only thing lacking will be my form on PU for the last 2-3 reps, been working on strict form since. For the ruck I walk for 3 min and do a slight shuffle for 1 min. Being only 5'8", I'm pleased with my time. I may add more jogging but id like to not have to by the time I get to selection. I am also only using a 30lb dry pack. I add distance every week (2.75miles a week) up to 11 miles and then add 10lbs a month until goal weight of 50lbs. With the extra time I've been given, I'm doing a strength routine (BBB by Jim Weldner) with added calisthenics until about 3 months out and then will be focusing on calisthenics and simply maintaining strength. Will be posting a 500m slick and an updated PFT soon.
Sorry for the lengthy update but its been an interesting last couple months. Have a good holiday everyone and stay safe.


----------



## SESW (Apr 17, 2017)

It's been a while since I first posted my intro and started absorbing the wisdom you guys post on here. I got my HM contract back in Nov and I recently had my 30 day face to face with our DEP chief. I've been running, rucking and PTing my ass off but I know there's still room to improve. On the plus side my best friend just came home from deployment and brought me a coin from the USS Porter for my birthday.  I'm looking forward to crushing boot and A school. Hoping to get a shot at SARC while I'm there so I can go out and test my mettle. Thanks again to all of you for imparting wisdom.


----------



## EasyDay (May 2, 2017)

Nothing Big but here is some progression:
Got my ASVAB scores back, I qualify for SO. I had to study and actually try for the ASVAB so I am very happy I met the requirements. 
The road for me is going to be longer than usual but I talked with the Navy Recruiter and I will be taking the PST and signing the contract in September. 

Focusing on finishing High School and PT at the moment.


----------



## Zedu1 (May 2, 2017)

Hello all, I took my 2nd PAST for TACP today and scored a little better than the 1st time. Still a lot of room for improvement, but these are my results: 

1.5mile/10:00
Pullups/19
Situps/70
Pushups/69

I am prior service Marine waiting for a slot to open up. Recruiter said the slots can open up randomly so I'll just continue to train. I hope I'll be ready by the time I get a spot.


----------



## Trev (May 5, 2017)

I know I haven't been active on here lately but, today I got my job offer to become an Armoured Crewman in the Canadian Army! I'm so happy I can't wait to get started I already have my date for basic training. After 11 years of wanting to join today I got the magic email.


----------



## SESW (May 7, 2017)

Hey guys just chiming in for the last for a while. I'm shipping out to great lakes next week to start this adventure. Does anybody know if I can volunteer for a 800 division once I get there? I'm signed up as an HM but I'm walking down the SARC path and I don't want to get fat while I'm in boot.


----------



## Scubadew (May 7, 2017)

SESW said:


> Hey guys just chiming in for the last for a while. I'm shipping out to great lakes next week to start this adventure. Does anybody know if I can volunteer for a 800 division once I get there? I'm signed up as an HM but I'm walking down the SARC path and I don't want to get fat while I'm in boot.



You'll go to a regular division. Just do pull-ups in the laundry room after dark and dips between racks. Crush it. PM me if you need anything.


----------



## SESW (May 8, 2017)

Duly noted. Guess I'll just have to skimp on parts of the chow  I just hope SOC-P comes back online by the time I get to Ft Sam. Thanks for the advice @Scubadew


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2017)

SESW said:


> Duly noted. Guess I'll just have to skimp on parts of the chow  I just hope SOC-P comes back online by the time I get to Ft Sam. Thanks for the advice @Scubadew


Send me a PM when you get to Ft Sam.


----------



## SESW (May 15, 2017)

Thank you for all of your insight gentlemen. I am currently at the hotel, waiting to ship out in the morning and fly out to great lakes. I will keep you guys updated as I go through the motions to become a SARC.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 16, 2017)

SESW said:


> Thank you for all of your insight gentlemen. I am currently at the hotel, waiting to ship out in the morning and fly out to great lakes. I will keep you guys updated as I go through the motions to become a SARC.



The updates will be of value to those who decide to go down the same path.

Best of luck, and we appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Ravage (May 22, 2017)

Well...it's been quite a while 
Just wanted to drop in and say that....I've made it.
Getting into active duty in a matter of weeks.
Mech. Inf. NCO gig in a Mechanised Brigade in Northern Poland.
Just wanted to thank You all for all the times - the good and the bad 

As for me....it's been pretty rough couple of months. But, things are looking very bright as of lately.
Still keeping my eye on that 25m target.
Hope to meet some of You some day, some where.

Pozdrawiam.
Robert 

(photo from a recent ArmyReserves excersise in my home town)


----------



## SB0170 (May 22, 2017)

SESW said:


> Thank you for all of your insight gentlemen. I am currently at the hotel, waiting to ship out in the morning and fly out to great lakes. I will keep you guys updated as I go through the motions to become a SARC.


Let me know when you get to Ft Sam, i'll be there probably a class or two ahead of you.  I have some good info for you.


----------



## EasyDay (Jun 13, 2017)

Current Situation.
Just graduated High School. check
Going to MEPS in a few weeks to be medically cleared for SO. 
If all goes well will be signing the papers and getting my official ship date soon.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 13, 2017)

Too all. Fucking crush it....

M.


----------



## Fl_Ag (Jun 20, 2017)

I haven't posted anything since my intro. I try to learn from searching through the forums as much as possible, but the prompt for this one seems welcoming.

Current Situation: Air Force active duty taking my official PAST next week for Phase I submission (a SOF mentor of mine is personally administering it). It's been a minute since I executed a complete practice PAST, but my 500m swim was an 8:21 yesterday after knocking out 20 pull-ups, 73 sit-ups, and 80 push-ups. My 3-mile run was a 21:23 this morning - although I'm stationed at 6,200-ft elevation and from experience, I lose about 30-45 seconds per mile between here and sea level. I'm feeling very confident about what my numbers will be next week.

My biggest hurdle has been water confidence drills. When I began training and learning proper technique, I could only make it 10m or so before popping for air. During a recent TDY to Nellis, I was comfortable with 25m underwaters at a 2-minute interval. Much thanks to my two mentors, one of which spent hours one-on-one drilling me in the water (as awful as it was at the time). A new SOF member stationed in the area has begun helping myself and a few others as well.

Starting to have dreams about being at Phase II - visualizing the goal. Thanks to all the members, verified SOF and prospects who ask questions - the content on these forums is invaluable for us prospects.


----------



## Yosemite (Jun 23, 2017)

I got approved to attend the CCT/SOWT retraining assessment at Hurlburt Field in August.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yosemite said:


> I got approved to attend the CCT/SOWT retraining assessment at Hurlburt Field in August.



Nice! 

Drop us a line every now and then.


----------



## Mor13 (Jul 5, 2017)

Good afternoon,

I haven't been able to post in quite awhile (work) and to further my progress, I have a question about training. So, lately my squadron has been quite busy with ITX and upcoming dets, resulting in me working from 0630 to around 2030-2100. With those hours I've been having to choose between pool (opens at 05) and the gym/running so I can get a decent amount of sleep. 

So, because of the hours at work and lack of pool availability, ive been choosing the gym/running over the pool. My swim times have dropped +/- 2 min. I'm attending A&S in January so I'm wondering if its a better decision to lose sleep and make it to the pool in the morning and workout at night, or just pick one or the other.

Now, from what I've read, swimming seems to be quite important in A&S and would like to make a wise choice to make further progress in the areas that matter. Any advice would be great. Thank you

Here are my current stats:
3 mile- 22:30
Pull ups- 23
Crunches- 110 (max PFT)
300- 8:47
500- 10:08
Ruck- 6 Miles 1:10
CFT-300


----------



## SESW (Jul 16, 2017)

Just moved into Fort Sam! RTC was a joke. Classing up this week for bmptc, apparently gonna be part of a new curriculum. Luckily theres an HM1 on base who happens to be a SARC so I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## SB0170 (Jul 24, 2017)

SESW said:


> Just moved into Fort Sam! RTC was a joke. Classing up this week for bmptc, apparently gonna be part of a new curriculum. Luckily theres an HM1 on base who happens to be a SARC so I'll keep you guys posted.


PM me your class number and PST scores.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 15, 2017)

Current update.

Have a small medical hiccup that I am taking care of before I can be cleared. We will see how it turns out but If everything aligns I will be able to sign a SO contract late September or early October.  

I recently had the extremely cool opportunity to visit the BUD/s compound during my vacation in Coronado. I had the opportunity to talk with one of the instructors who gave me a few tips and even allowed me to try the o course which is an absolute ass kicker. I have to admit, I burned out a quarter into the slide for life and had to drop on down to the mound of sand bellow while the instructor just watched and laughed in good sport. I was fortunate enough to watch as the current class trained beach landing and movement in full combat gear and nod's which I never knew buds students did in first phase. 

Overall, I am extremely motivated to train and sign my contract to do it for real.


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 8, 2017)

Banged out Airborne with one other squid in my class. Free butt slaps for 3 weeks makes up for the all the weirdness that goes on in Georgia. Auburn wasn't bad either


----------



## Ravage (Sep 23, 2017)

It's been over a month since I've re-enlisted into AD. Loving and hating each and every second of it 
Got to meet some of the guy's,  from the Units I aspire to get into.
Just wanted to thank You all. See You guys some where, some day.


----------



## Smitty03 (Sep 26, 2017)

I've haven't posted in quite some time but i have a small update. I'll be back in the Marines In October. Took awhile but everything was straightened out and I'm excited to be back in the ranks.

 Next target is getting all of my qualifications updated, CFT season is approaching and I'm ready to knock it out the park. Ive been pretty religious about going to the civilian ranges so I'm prepared and during PFT season and range quals I'll get my 500m swim down from 19min to 16min. 

If it's not too much, I'd love to get out there with some Recon Marines and just tag along as y'all pt when I get my orders  (probably Lejeune)


----------



## Deleted member 10816 (Oct 13, 2017)

Good afternoon gentlemen,

In pursuit of my goal, I decided to join my university’s AFROTC detachment. While I’ve only been a cadet for three months, I’ve been introduced to what true leadership is (and isn’t).

My 25m target going in was to keep my eyes/ears open with my mouth shut, as _observation_ was the key. I wanted to collect all the information I could from the upperclassman and my peers. As a result, I’ve been awarded a leadership position within my flight, and have the responsibility and honor of leading my peers. 

ROTC is certainly not perfect, and has its fair share of bad leadership, immaturity, hypocrisy, etc, but that’s life. I am determined to excel in college and in my detachment, and will keep y'all posted with updates. This forum has absolutely prepared me for the (semi) military lifestyle and I am very appreciative. If anyone is considering AFROTC as a commissioning source, feel free to hit me up.


----------



## SESW (Oct 15, 2017)

Long story short I am headed to NASNI as a 0000 corpsmen in a couple weeks. Hoping to get 8404 en route but funding and manning have screwed up orders for my entire HCB class. Gonna get to my first command, get my quals out of the way and put in a package for 8427. Looking forward to hearing from you guys out in the SD/Coronado area.


----------



## EasyDay (Oct 15, 2017)

Paperwork for the SO contract officially started.

Sending my medical documentation to MEPS to be cleared before I can start taking the PSTs to compete for a contract. Happy to get the ball rolling after waiting all this time. 

Continuing to train hard and smart, with my 25m target of achieving good PST scores for the contract.


----------



## 8482farm (Oct 16, 2017)

SESW said:


> Long story short I am headed to NASNI as a 0000 corpsmen in a couple weeks. Hoping to get 8404 en route but funding and manning have screwed up orders for my entire HCB class. Gonna get to my first command, get my quals out of the way and put in a package for 8427. Looking forward to hearing from you guys out in the SD/Coronado area.



There are more than enough avenues to enter the 8427 pipeline from San Diego in my opinion. But, you MIGHT have to fulfill your obligations for the orders you have right now. Unfortunately, unless it states it in your orders, you probably won't get to go to FMTB/FMSS. Also, even though your orders say NASNI the hospital will be your actual duty station and you still have the chance of being placed in a ward. If you want more inpatient experience, choose the hospital. If you want a more "sick-call" experience choose the clinic. I have more information for you that I don't really want to divulge here. If you're interested please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Mor13 (Oct 24, 2017)

Good afternoon gents, 

Been awhile since I could post anything (work has been non stop for us) and I thought I'd ask a question along with posting my update. I'll be leaving out the pool progress because I haven't been able to swim the last 2 months. With that being said here are my current stats.
6 mile ruck w/ 50# -1:16
PU-23
Crunches-115
3 mile run- 22 +\- 1 


So that's where I'm sitting at the moment. Ive been working 13s and weekends the last 6 months so hopefully when I get back to Jacksonville the run will drop at least another 2-3 minutes. I've changed my program from a strength with a little endurance to 1 big lift a day with a body weight circuit to finish and I feel like Its doing much more for me when it comes to recovery (pulled my groin again last month), flexibility, and strength. 

Now for the question, as I said I haven't been able to swim at all for 2 months and not consistently for the last 6 months. I have 11 weeks until I check in and I was wondering if that would be enough time for improvement in any of the above areas (swim, ruck, or run)?

I'm not expecting any advice or tips as I think I have the tools I need, more just looking for an idea of how far behind I am. I don't expect anything but honesty from the members here so I figure this would be the best place for that question.

Thank you, have a good week everyone.


----------



## EasyDay (Nov 1, 2017)

So current situation went a little sour. I was not approved to come in for a physical at MEPS because of a surgery I had two months ago. My recruiter told me that they would be told if we would have to wait six months before we could try again but we did not even get that info. 

Its ok though, ill wait. And kill the PST when I can finally take it.


----------



## BrassOverBolt (Nov 8, 2017)

EasyDay, I just took my "14-day" PST before shipping later this month to RTC. The SO candidates in my training boat crew that had gotten contracts had sub 9:30 for swims, 80+ for Calisthenics, 15+ Pullups and 9:40-10:28 runs before they were even looked at competitively. Just giving you an estimate of what real minimums to shoot for.


----------



## DZ (Nov 18, 2017)

Quick update, I finished Robin Sage. I had a great time in Pineland, and I'm looking forward to what's ahead. I'm starting to see light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 18, 2017)

.


----------



## DZ (Nov 20, 2017)

Another update: The Q course is undergoing some changes. One of which is having graduation moved to right after Robin Sage. What this means for me is that I will be graduating in 2 weeks, and then moving on to language with my Beret and Tab. For all you hopefuls, this also means you will get promoted after Sage, which is about 6 months faster than you would have previously. This has been a welcome turn of events for myself and classmates. Good luck to those in the pipeline. Keep your nose to the grind stone and don't lose focus.


----------



## Mor13 (Nov 26, 2017)

Good afternoon gents, 

Just a quick update.

20 PU (strict form)
115 crunches
4 mile run: 29 min 36 sec. 
CFT: 300
300m swim/full cammies: 7:50
8.4 mile ruck/no rifle sub/55lb dry: 1:41:54
500m/skivvies: N/A 

With 6 weeks left I’d like to get the swim and ruck time down but so far I’m happy with my times. Almost time to wrap it up and stay healthy. Looking forward to January now more than ever.


----------



## The Dane (Dec 1, 2017)

I’m in a little bit of a pickle at the moment and was looking for some advice. For the past month I’ve been talking to my recruiter, she knows that I want an 11x opt 40 and seems to be working hard to get me one. Well this morning she texted me saying this

“We figured out how to get you your option 40. We’re going to project you to enlist on Tuesday and send you to MEPS on Monday night. Once you’re projected to enlist, our Sergeant Major is going to call and get you your contract.”

To me this all seems a little fishy, Ive heard horror stories of guys who go to MEPS without their contract set in stone and end up in a job that don’t actually want. I will not enlist unless I have an 11x option 40 and just wanted to know your guys thoughts on this and if Its a sound route to take.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 1, 2017)

The Dane said:


> I’m in a little bit of a pickle at the moment and was looking for some advice. For the past month I’ve been talking to my recruiter, she knows that I want an 11x opt 40 and seems to be working hard to get me one. Well this morning she texted me saying this
> 
> “We figured out how to get you your option 40. We’re going to project you to enlist on Tuesday and send you to MEPS on Monday night. Once you’re projected to enlist, our Sergeant Major is going to call and get you your contract.”
> 
> ...



Don't sign anything that doesn't have your option 40 in it.  You can go to MEPS a thousand times and take a thousand tests - you're not obligated until you sign on the dotted line.


----------



## The Dane (Dec 6, 2017)

Holy shit! I cant express how excited I am to say that I have officially sworn into the Army as an 11x with an option 40. After 2 long days at MEPS I was awarded with a shiny contract and a ship date in January! I cannot wait to start this chapter of my life. A big thank you to everyone of you on Shadowspear. All of you have truly inspired me to be better each and everyday and now I’ve been given the privilege to prove myself to you. I won’t let you guys down.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 6, 2017)

Keep your PT program going, but don't overdue it.


----------



## The Dane (Dec 6, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Keep your PT program going, but don't overdue it.


That’s the plan from here on out.


----------



## Trev (Dec 13, 2017)

Graduated BMQ in October. Just finished my common Army training. Currently posted with the Armoured School. Unfortunately, I am not sure if I am able to continue with combat arms due to medical reasons. If that's the case there are 2 CSS trades which work closely with Armoured I am able to join.


----------



## Fl_Ag (Dec 27, 2017)

I had originally planned for Fall assessment but a pretty gnarly accident while triathlon training took me out of the game right around the due date and I doubted I'd be good-to-go in time should I be invited to the assessment. In the four or so months since, I'm back to 100% and am leaps and bounds ahead of where I was in terms of PAST scores and water confidence (will always be getting better, never "good enough"). I remember straight up sinking when trying to egg-beater tread a few months back but now I can just sit there and chill, it's unreal. Paperwork is primed and ready, finished up my IFC III physical, and taking my PAST in a little over a week. It's been years of talking about doing this and training but now it's finally real. Huge thanks to the community on here, I'm regularly blasting links from forum posts to the guys I train with.


----------



## Rush (Jan 2, 2018)

I've been weightlifting mostly recently. A 3-day split basically, the volume is pretty high but I haven't had any problems as of yet. Pic related.

My OHP sucks, which is concerning but my bench, squat, and deadlift have all had good linear progression. I'm starting to run again, and man have I lost my high school wrestling endurance. Feel like a disgrace but I'm getting there. I've also started the Wim Hof method, which is amazing for getting into meditation and breathing exercises. I incorporated stretching into it as well, to get a good base and avoid, god forbid, a shoulder or back injury.


----------



## Sully2490 (Jan 12, 2018)

I joined this website aspiring to be a Ranger a few years back , I graduated Rasp last July.


----------



## AWP (Jan 12, 2018)

Sully2490 said:


> I joined this website aspiring to be a Ranger a few years back , I graduated Rasp last July.



Stuff like this makes my day.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2018)

Sully2490 said:


> I joined this website aspiring to be a Ranger a few years back , I graduated Rasp last July.



Awesome, well done.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 12, 2018)

u


----------



## Border (Jan 12, 2018)

So i am just going to take it from the top of how i ended up on this website.

I graduated High school with the intent of becoming a chef, i always loved to cook and truly had a passion for it. Upon spending a semester at Johnson & Wales, i decided that this is not how i wanted to spend my life. Sure i love to cook, but i do not need to make a career out of it, i wanted something more exciting. It is how i always have been my whole life.

I knew i loved to help people so i went the traditional EMT to Paramedic route, once i arrived at EMT school i realized it was not a traditional school. The school i attended was Coral Springs Fire Academy down in south Florida, i knew this school had an amazing reputation but what i did not know was the military style atmosphere that kind of caught me by surprise. The thing is.. i loved it, everything about it was awesome and i feel those short 3-4 months of school made me a slightly better human being.  

Long story short.. i went on to become a Paramedic and still was hungry for more, looked into careers in the military where i could help others and get the life i desired. That is when i found Pararescue, i looked up the requirements and i knew medically i was okay(I was wrong) I started my training program almost 16 months ago. I was crushing PAST standards and ready to talk to a recruiter, he gave me a rucksack and told me to start rucking, found out i had to pay off some debt i had from a credit card. Did that.. went to MEPs got a good ASVAB score(86) returned a short while later to get my physical, found out my eyesight was un-correctable  to 20/20 in both eyes. So that kind of sucked but i knew it was not the end of the road for me, maybe for my dreams of being a PJ but that was it. 

And that is when i was stumbling around looking for a career that would take my bat eyed' self and ended up here!

So i originally posted on these forums with the intent of learning more about the Navy's SARC program, I have found great information all over the forums and also was in contact with a Justin Wilson(HM 8403/8427 Enlisted Technical Leader) from Reconcorpsman.com. Unfortunately through our many exchanges he informed me that my chances might be a little slim with the fact my eye sight was 20/20 & 20/30. Also i cannot correct the left eye to 20/20 because i have a slight lazy eye. I am also under the impression that any SOF program that thrives in the water and is required to take a combat divers course, i probably will not be able to get into them straight off the streets with my eye sight.

So that brought me to the US Army with their 18X contracts, obviously at this point i am very proficient in the water in preparation for my initial PJ hopes. But at the same time maybe somewhere down the road i will be able to take a combat divers course if i am coming in with some years of experience under my belt, not that this is a deal breaker. But i have a new found love for the water and i would like to challenge myself further in my hopeful SOF career and soak up all the experience and possible courses they will offer. 

My recruiter submitted my med-read to MEPs on 1/11/, he and I are anxiously waiting to here back. I am eager to go after all the training i have put in the past year and a half. However the more time i have to train the more chance of success at SFAS. So that is a good thing, I just need to sit tight for a little bit until i get my opportunity.

I will post an update when my process starts moving again.


----------



## NathanRSF (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello everyone. It's been a long time since I posted. Glad to be back.

As some of you may know, I tore my labrum, and strained my rotator cuff around 16-17 months ago. No surgery required. So with that being said, no one wanted to touch me because I was more paperwork, and more of a hassle (Navy, Marines, and Air Force). But, the Army has been working with me for awhile and has given me the opportunity to go to MEPS next week.

This has been a very long road for me. Many ups and downs. But, I may actually be able to serve after all this time and effort. Both an exciting and freighting reality. Thank you all for your continuous wisdom and advice on this forum, as well as your dedication to help people that are in situations like mine.

I will update on what the MEPS doctors tell me next week. Thanks again!


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 12, 2018)

Border said:


> So i am just going to take it from the top of how i ended up on this website.
> 
> I graduated High school with the intent of becoming a chef, i always loved to cook and truly had a passion for it. Upon spending a semester at Johnson & Wales, i decided that this is not how i wanted to spend my life. Sure i love to cook, but i do not need to make a career out of it, i wanted something more exciting. It is how i always have been my whole life.
> 
> ...



It was the lack of 20/20 vision and being 'technically' color blind which knocked me out of the SARC pipeline in the early 90s.  Since that was before the interwebs and instantaneous flood of information, I had no idea until after I was in.  I went on to be 8404, loved most of it.  

Drive on, and always have a PACE plan.  Sometimes life says "no".


----------



## Border (Jan 12, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> It was the lack of 20/20 vision and being 'technically' color blind which knocked me out of the SARC pipeline in the early 90s.  Since that was before the interwebs and instantaneous flood of information, I had no idea until after I was in.  I went on to be 8404, loved most of it.
> 
> Drive on, and always have a PACE plan.  Sometimes life says "no".



Yessir, I understand even at this point i will probably be denied the 18x contract i am looking for, but thankfully the internet in all of its glory has shown me that it is quite easy to enlist under some form of 11 designation and try out for an 18 series contract when you are in initial stages of training. 

I know my chance will come, only a matter of time.


----------



## SESW (Jan 22, 2018)

Haven’t posted in a while so here it goes. I just scored 3/3 on the dlpt for turkish. I’ve been working as a 0000 at NASNI for about 2 months now. Already did some corpsman coverage and took on a couple collaterals while working at primary care, so I’m happy with my clinical progress. I’ve been sick/injured on and off for about 5 weeks, dying to get back in the gym. Enjoying SD, looking for opportunities to train and get more qualed in every aspect. If you’re in the area and wanna train/hang out shoot me a message!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 23, 2018)

SESW said:


> Haven’t posted in a while so here it goes. I just scored 3/3 on the dlpt for turkish. I’ve been working as a 0000 at NASNI for about 2 months now. Already did some corpsman coverage and took on a couple collaterals while working at primary care, so I’m happy with my clinical progress. I’ve been sick/injured on and off for about 5 weeks, dying to get back in the gym. Enjoying SD, looking for


----------



## Evans (Jan 26, 2018)

First and foremost, HOLY SHIT THIS THREAD IS AMAZING! It's like Viagra for a freedom boner, one of the most motivating things I've ever read. Thank you all for the contributions to this. 

I've been lurking here for a long while and some long term goals have been adjusted since my introduction. I am still working Mental Health with little chance of snagging a retraining slot. I'm now looking into applying for a conditional release to transfer to the Army with a long term goal of applying for Ranger. Spoke with a recruiter and currently they are not offering opt. 40 for prior service, so it looks like I'll have to go the long way for it. From what I've seen on the forum and other research, it's a long process to get the conditional release so I plan to use that time to turn my office job fitness level into Ranger ready. 

Not much of an update, and it will be very slow at first as I just recently PCS'd overseas, but after reading this thread I can see all processes take their time. All in the pipeline, keep driving.


----------



## Fl_Ag (Jan 26, 2018)

Received my A&S notification this morning. The selection board decided to give me the opportunity to try out. T-59 days.


----------



## WrongMont (Jan 27, 2018)

Not an update for my pursuit of the beret, but I moved on to the interview process for my number one choice of police department in the state with the Group unit I want to join. I went all the way to the Chief’s interview with this department last year and was not selected for one of two slots they had open. I was number 3 or 4 on the list. I feel good about passing the board, psych, poly and background once again though. 

I’ve also reached out to the recruiter for the SF Guard unit I want to join and set up a meeting when I am in town.


----------



## WrongMont (Jan 27, 2018)

Shoot, I did not capitalize Beret. My apologies.


----------



## BrassOverBolt (Jan 28, 2018)

Graduated from RTC and have been in a hold awaiting a med waiver. In the meantime I have had the opportunity to work with BUDS prep instructors and a Rescue Swimmer on base. Just trying to be a sponge and get what I can from those who have BTDT before my prospective pipeline starts. Between them and the forums here I have been given a great amount of info.


----------



## jackmick (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm a Junior in HS hoping to become a Marine officer. I hope to eventually become a SOF officer, but I am focusing on my immediate targets now. I took the ASVAB and got a 94, so I am pretty happy with that. I just got my ACT scores back and ended up getting a 30, so a solid score, but I hope to improve to at least a 32 or 33. I am preparing to start the process of applying to USNA and I am working with several mentors to improve weaker areas so I can be a more competitive candidate. I haven't found any USNA grads here so far, but if any are reading this I would love to speak with you. 

I was also just recently finished up physical therapy and was cleared for full activity after two knee surgeries last year. I'll need to get these cleared by DoDMERB, but my surgeon was adamant that I shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## jmik008 (Feb 1, 2018)

Good afternoon gents,

It's been a while since I first posted in this thread.  I just completed the TACP apprentice course and got my beret today.  I'll be heading to SERE shortly and then on to my duty station where the real training starts!

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 1, 2018)

jmik008 said:


> Good afternoon gents,
> 
> It's been a while since I first posted in this thread.  I just completed the TACP apprentice course and got my beret today.  I'll be heading to SERE shortly and then on to my duty station where the real training starts!
> 
> ...


Congrats, where are you going to be stationed at?


----------



## jmik008 (Feb 1, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Congrats, where are you going to be stationed at?



I'll be heading to the Vilseck, GE.  Really excited for the opportunities out of there.


----------



## CDG (Feb 4, 2018)

jmik008 said:


> I'll be heading to the Vilseck, GE.  Really excited for the opportunities out of there.


 Congrats man, and welcome to the community.  Be a sponge for awhile, and volunteer for everything you can.


----------



## JMills23 (Feb 14, 2018)

Good Early Morning,

It's been awhile since I have posted, as I have been just awaiting my retrain window opening this January. Talked to the career advisor on base this past week and when he looked everything over, he told me we could get the ball rolling in June. Apparently, that's when the new job numbers for TACP are released for FY19. So now I am just continuing my training and staying the course. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 14, 2018)

JMills23 said:


> Good Early Morning,
> 
> It's been awhile since I have posted, as I have been just awaiting my retrain window opening this January. Talked to the career advisor on base this past week and when he looked everything over, he told me we could get the ball rolling in June. Apparently, that's when the new job numbers for TACP are released for FY19. So now I am just continuing my training and staying the course.
> 
> Thanks for reading



You are a FTA and there is a slot on the advisory as of 20180214. Don't let these career advisors blow smoke as the advisory changes daily, so I'd advise you check it daily. Your career is in YOUR hands.


----------



## BravoMachine (Feb 17, 2018)

Background:


> Wanted to be an infantryman since high school. Delayed initially because of a girl, spent 10 years with her, few years in denied repeatedly due to hand tattoos. Wanted this for 10 years, should have done this 8 years ago, been trying for 4 years, now I'm enlisting as an HM in the NAVY and going for SARC.
> 
> Spent my idle time doing demolition, tree service, then EMS and technical rescue.
> 
> ...



So much has happened since June. Was appointed 1st Lieutenant of my County's Technical Rescue service and have been swamped in responsibility, but I've managed to make progress in my enlistment process. Don't care for all the paperwork and phone calls but that just comes with it. I feel like I've gained a lifetimes worth of experience this last 8 months, bloody weeks have came in waves. Been traveling even more for training lately. Even picked up another job part-time as a chef (I've never done food service) for the simple fact that it pays ridiculously and I want to enlist already. Being the cook man isn't for me but I know how to leave my ego where it belongs. It's strange going from a kitchen to a MVA within 30 minutes though. One second I'm making 30 quesadillas and the next I'm running through the woods with a Sked. Time flies faster than it did when I was a kid. I am beyond excited to experience how much growth can occur in relatively short time in the right places within the military. 

Finished repairing my teeth. Supposedly I went overkill. Supposedly in regulation now. Left my wisdom teeth alone as instructed by recruiter. Final cleaning on Tuesday, then back to MEPS. Trying to swap slots with another recruit from my area who picked HM but doesn't want it. Would be shipping in a few months. Sooner than expected but I'm taking it. Need to train a replacement for me at the department ASAP.

Feel like I might be the oldest student at BRC and I'm only 25.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 18, 2018)

[QU


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 18, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I don't know if it is still the case, but during my residency at Lackland's WHMC, we did a huge number of Subtotal Odontectomies (STOs #s 1,16,17 & 32). In simple language, we yanked a ton of wisdom teeth from USAF recruits. They usually have to come out at some point for several reasons, one is that they are hard to clean well and become problems later in life. Our thinking was: 1.) Yank 'em out while you are young and healthy, and 2.) It gave the Oral Surgery Residents some cases, 3.) In gave Anesthesia Residents cases to do and practice nasotracheal intubations. Lastly, 4.) it was cheap dental care since it didn't cost the recruits a cent.  Like I said above, I don't know if things are the same today for recruits.
> 
> Best of luck!



When I went through boot camp at Great Mistakes Illinois they were Going to yank mine. Lt. Commander took a second look and decided to leave them in. She stated that they grew in perfectly and as long as I countine to take care of them they should give me no issue. 23 years later no issues, not even a cavity.

Wife seems to think my wisdom teeth grew in so well is because I have a big mouth...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> When I went through boot camp at Great Mistakes Illinois they were .


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 18, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I'm not sure about the percentage of recruits we did surgery on, I'm guessing between 25-30%. Crowding is an issue and taking out the four corners does help that out. Not everyone is meticulous about dental flossing and brushing. Because of that, the wisdom teeth do tend to develop a considerable amount decay. If you can take good care of them, they should not be a problem.



I literally do not know of one Marine who did not have their wisdom teeth removed within their first enlistment.  Our theory being that we were free practice for the Navy docs.


----------



## J. (Feb 23, 2018)

About to quailify again as a Tank Gunner for the last time, and it’s probably the last time I’ll shoot from my tank. They’re moving me to a support position soon to allow me more freedom and time to prepare for ITC. A lot of swimming, running, rucking, and reading to come in the next few months.
Tanks was a wild ride in its own right, I’m proud of what I learned and accomplished here. I’m excited to start the next chapter.


----------



## Braz (Feb 27, 2018)

JMills23 said:


> Good Early Morning,
> 
> It's been awhile since I have posted, as I have been just awaiting my retrain window opening this January. Talked to the career advisor on base this past week and when he looked everything over, he told me we could get the ball rolling in June. Apparently, that's when the new job numbers for TACP are released for FY19. So now I am just continuing my training and staying the course.
> 
> Thanks for reading



Same boat waiting for TACP slots. I spoke to CFM for 1C4, he also stated more slots will be opening in June/July, I'm stoked its been a long process to this point just have to take PAST with mentor (already passing mocks) and send everything to big air force.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Mar 4, 2018)

Update on my current situation. Initially I joined the Air Force for TACP and during training was eliminated due to a back injury. Was cross-trained into Aerospace Medicine where I am now a paramedic working on an ambulance for the base. Since my elimination in TACP, my desire to be doing a "outside the norm" job has only increased. The sense of camaraderie was second to none, and thats what I miss the most (besides actually being smoked. For some reason I enjoyed that shit just a little bit). But there aren't too many "high speed" positions for non-Pararescue type paramedics in the Air Force unless I become an IDMT. Long story short, I have to serve a 3 year commitment as a paramedic before I can submit a package for IDMT school and I still have about 1 1/2 years left. So I took the advice of this forums wealth of knowledge, and have dedicated myself to being a good medic and NCO in the meantime.

Which brings me to my current spot. Within the past few months, I had a recruiter reach out to me to discuss my future. While I cant say exactly what unit he was from or really anything else about the interview process, I was accepted for the job. The opportunity came only because I took the advice of everyone on here and stopped looking at the 25m goal, and focused on the 5m of being proficient at my job. I can update later when (if) I'm allowed to say more, but thanks to all the mentors on here for passing along stellar advice.


----------



## BrassOverBolt (Mar 30, 2018)

Graduated NACCS and currently going through Navy ARSS. I'm thrilled to be here and to be working towards the goal with others who feel the same.


----------



## Trev (Apr 7, 2018)

Just graduated Armoured DP1. Now a officially a Trooper. Finally out of the training system.


----------



## DozerB (Apr 10, 2018)

My 14-month journey through the pipeline came to an end a few months ago for reasons I don't wish to discuss here. All that to say: never assume you have made it. One poor day in training or lapse in attention can lead to a serious and permanent derailment of your lifelong dreams just months before you obtain the title. As for me, I have learned my lesson. That being said; don't make the job and title your idol or your sole purpose in life. At the end of the day, it's a job. I met the greatest dudes in the world and had a blast. On to find the next challenge.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 10, 2018)

DozerB said:


> My 14-month journey through the pipeline came to an end a few months ago for reasons I don't wish to discuss here. All that to say: never assume you have made it. One poor day in training or lapse in attention can lead to a serious and permanent derailment of your lifelong dreams just months before you obtain the title. As for me, I have learned my lesson. That being said; don't make the job and title your idol or your sole purpose in life. At the end of the day, it's a job. I met the greatest dudes in the world and had a blast. On to find the next challenge.


Your post is a cautionary reminder for everyone.  A good time to bump this post:

"Have a Plan:"  A SOF Cautionary Tale


----------



## DozerB (Apr 11, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Your post is a cautionary reminder for everyone.  A good time to bump this post:
> 
> "Have a Plan:"  A SOF Cautionary Tale



Great post. It can all disappear in the blink of an eye (literally).

On a lighter note, I've come to notice that a newbie's likelihood of success at selection (SFAS, A&S, etc.) is inversely proportional to the length of his SS intro post telling people how qualified he is for the job.


----------



## BravoMachine (Apr 27, 2018)

Went back to MEPS and finally enlisted with a Corpsman contract. Was not easy, but I made it known from the beginning I wasn't leaving without it. Thank you to everyone who dealt with my "job-locked" status. Shipping in approx 2 months.

Next steps. Eat, swim, ruck, RTC and Corps School.


----------



## Border (Apr 27, 2018)

ZFino said:


> Went back to MEPS and finally enlisted with a Corpsman contract. Was not easy, but I made it known from the beginning I wasn't leaving without it. Thank you to everyone who dealt with my "job-locked" status. Shipping in approx 2 months.
> 
> Next steps. Eat, swim, ruck, RTC and Corps School.


Congrats and welcome to the medical field


----------



## Mammoth (May 10, 2018)

It's been a while since I've posted my intro, but I'm currently a wrapping up my senior year and am set set to graduate in a couple weeks. I ship in September to MCRD San Diego with a DD contract to go 26XX. I scored a 119 on the DLAB, and was wondering if this will have any bearing or influence into getting put into a linguist MOS as opposed to 2621? I'm training to screen for Radio Recon once I get through my MOS school. I just started training in the pool, and from what I've read it seems like the biggest thing to work on is treading water without the use of hands for extended periods of time, so I've been building up from only being able to maintain that style of tread for 5 minutes to now being able to go 20 without stopping, with my end goal to be able to hold that for an hour. Still have some work to do on my pull ups, but for the most part everything else is good to go and I'm moving into maintaining my strengths while I focus more on building strength in the water and upper body these last few months before I leave. I'll post an update closer to my ship date.


----------



## HemingwaysPen (May 12, 2018)

I’ve been waiting for a waiver to be approved for over a year, my waiver was approved by USAREC a few weeks go, I went to MEPS again soon after, I was granted an 18X contract and I ship to OSUT on Monday, 14 May 2018.


----------



## Teufel (May 12, 2018)

Mammoth said:


> It's been a while since I've posted my intro, but I'm currently a wrapping up my senior year and am set set to graduate in a couple weeks. I ship in September to MCRD San Diego with a DD contract to go 26XX. I scored a 119 on the DLAB, and was wondering if this will have any bearing or influence into getting put into a linguist MOS as opposed to 2621? I'm training to screen for Radio Recon once I get through my MOS school. I just started training in the pool, and from what I've read it seems like the biggest thing to work on is treading water without the use of hands for extended periods of time, so I've been building up from only being able to maintain that style of tread for 5 minutes to now being able to go 20 without stopping, with my end goal to be able to hold that for an hour. Still have some work to do on my pull ups, but for the most part everything else is good to go and I'm moving into maintaining my strengths while I focus more on building strength in the water and upper body these last few months before I leave. I'll post an update closer to my ship date.


Keep pushing! Never give up.


----------



## Border (May 21, 2018)

Well.. I know you will all be very sad about this, but my sh*t post are about to come to an end. I am leaving for the hotel tonight and fly to Ft. Sill tomorrow. I will post back here some time down the road as my path starts developing. :)

Thank you to everyone who has been a positive influence on me or just has provided helpful information/comical reliefs.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 21, 2018)

Border said:


> Well.. I know you will all be very sad about this, but my sh*t post are about to come to an end. I am leaving for the hotel tonight and fly to Ft. Sill tomorrow. I will post back here some time down the road as my path starts developing. :)
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has been a positive influence on me or just has provided helpful information/comical reliefs.


Best of success to you.


----------



## Grunt (May 21, 2018)

Best of fortune to you!

Drive on....


----------



## Wayoflife123 (May 23, 2018)

Hey y’all thought I would do a little update on what my situation is since I posted my intro a few weeks back. I also hope I’m in the right forum for posting this, but if I’m not please don’t hesitate to straighten my shit out. Anyways, I got an 11x option 40 and I’m shipping out August 6th, I’m estatic to be honest and can’t wait to give it my all. If I may interject a question into this thread, I would like to get the iron soldier medal at BCT and was just wondering if there are any of this site that can give me an insight on what that takes to recieve that award?


----------



## SwimRunLift (Jun 5, 2018)

Just completed my first 50yd underwater crossover... Pretty happy about that considering 6 months ago the farthest I could get it 18yds.
Also, boot camp in one month.


----------



## J. (Jun 6, 2018)

SwimRunLift said:


> Just completed my first 50yd underwater crossover... Pretty happy about that considering 6 months ago the farthest I could get it 18yds.
> Also, boot camp in one month.



If they offer you to try WSI (Swim Qual Intermediate) you should do it. They offered that for me when I went through but I don’t know if they still do.


----------



## NjTj (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello,
Last week I finalized the enlistment process and signed my 18X contract, scheduled to ship out on the 18th of June. I have been a lurking member on these forums for a few months, will try to keep progress reports on this thread. Posting this here for any others that are interested in obtaining an 18X contract and would like to follow to hear from my experiences as I share them over the upcoming months. 

Current PT Scores:
Sit Ups- 87
Push Ups- 79
2 Mi Run- 12:30-12:45, Fluctuates
5 Mi Run- 38:30-39:00, Fluctuates

Any questions or advice for myself please feel free to share. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 7, 2018)

Congratulations and best of luck.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 7, 2018)

Your PT scores mean nothing because most of what you want to do will require unwavering, iron determination and mental strength. It's great that you're prepared physically...but you have to _want it _so bad you're willing to put up with any and all bullshit to get it. OSUT, AIT, Airborne...a lot of challenges to overcome on your way.

I hope you do well and I hope you are one of those guys that can come back here and post your progress. Nothing makes us happier than seeing a young dude come back here and say "I MADE IT."

Good luck man.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2018)

@NjTj - No need to create a new thread, this thread is full of guys in the same position as you.

Best of success to you, come back and report on your success!

<merged>


----------



## DannyWillett (Jun 9, 2018)

Signed a 11x option 40, shipping beginning of August. Cant wait to start training and would rather commit seppuku than quit. This site has been quite helpful for information, and I continue to keep learning. Cheers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 9, 2018)

DannyWillett said:


> would rather commit seppuku than quit



Bonus points for trying to throw us off the trail with a foreign language, but you are still saying “I’d rather die before I quit”, and that’s just silly.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jun 10, 2018)

SITREP update -

2018 has been a year of many setbacks so far. January 8th, I started Pre-Ranger Program down here in Hawaii, which 21 days later I completed. February 3rd, I checked into Ranger School, eager to tackle the challenges that were ahead of me. February 4th, at 0300, first Ranger in the pit, "Ranger!" The PT test was a breeze, I no longer buy into the bullshit 48 club because I was the very last Ranger to do push-ups and the RI counted every single one. Moving on, the PT test was a breeze, cold as hell compared to Hawaii but it was fine. The CWSA was honestly the worst part of the day! Being up on that log was a lot scarier than I imagined it to be, and the water was a cool 37 degrees. Next day, land nav was super easy considering the lack of vegetation, you could see 100 yards in any direction! All I had left for the day was Malvesti and RTTs. Of all things I thought I would/could fail, RTTs was not one of them. But lo and behold, I failed RTTs. It was quite embarrassing to head back to my section within a matter of days, especially considering what I failed.

Any who, fast forward through JRTC and a couple of field problems, I found myself back in PRP in April, which went smooth until we did our PT test on the day before graduation, which is a 59 Push up, 69 sit up version. Well, I failed sit ups. Back to my unit, a failure once more. The PRP First Sergeant, who certified my PSG as an RI at school, called my PSG and convinced him to send me back to the very next class. That brings me to the present. It has been a couple weeks since the last PRP class, my third PRP class in the first 5 and a half months on 2018. During that class, I ended up hurting myself, but I tried to push through it, thinking I would have time to heal up in the days before I went to Ranger School. It turned out that I had torn my LCL and Meniscus. Been getting physical therapy since the initial MRI, and I have another MRI coming up to determine whether surgery is necessary or not.

All in all, 2018 has sucked pretty bad. I have been away from my wife, missed all the doctors’ appointments in re to our baby coming soon, and have continuously failed in my quest to get my Ranger Tab. This update SITREP report is not an update on my progress, but rather my regress. I very much look forward to my chance to get back to business. When I heal up and have my baby, I will once again set out to get my tab.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 11, 2018)

Ball N' Chain said:


> SITREP update -
> 
> 2018 has been a year of many setbacks so far. January 8th, I started Pre-Ranger Program down here in Hawaii, which 21 days later I completed. February 3rd, I checked into Ranger School, eager to tackle the challenges that were ahead of me. February 4th, at 0300, first Ranger in the pit, "Ranger!" The PT test was a breeze, I no longer buy into the bullshit 48 club because I was the very last Ranger to do push-ups and the RI counted every single one. Moving on, the PT test was a breeze, cold as hell compared to Hawaii but it was fine. The CWSA was honestly the worst part of the day! Being up on that log was a lot scarier than I imagined it to be, and the water was a cool 37 degrees. Next day, land nav was super easy considering the lack of vegetation, you could see 100 yards in any direction! All I had left for the day was Malvesti and RTTs. Of all things I thought I would/could fail, RTTs was not one of them. But lo and behold, I failed RTTs. It was quite embarrassing to head back to my section within a matter of days, especially considering what I failed.
> 
> ...




Nothing to be ashamed of, bro. Proud of you for your perseverance. You'll get that tab.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jun 12, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of, bro. Proud of you for your perseverance. You'll get that tab.



Thanks, no doubt I will be going back when I am healed up, and I will of course post to here when I get it!


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Jun 21, 2018)

Attended the April class for A&S. 90 percent through the course dropped pack. Only good things to say about the course. Taking what I learned there and applying it to the challenges up ahead with attempting to Lat-move once again to the 02 field.


----------



## WrongMont (Jun 27, 2018)

In a drastic change of events, I’ve decided to pursue a 35L contract now that it is opening up to entry level applicants. I’ve gotten in touch with a recruiter who thinks he can pull it for me and I’m prepping for the ASVAB. I am very excited about this possibility. 

Short term goal is to get in and go through training successfully. Long term, I’d like to make it to an SOF support unit.


----------



## WrongMont (Jul 7, 2018)

Everything is moving quickly for me now. I go to MEPS next week to take the ASVAB and do the physical and any interviews necessary for this MOS. I’ve been reading that it is just a pilot program for 35L and that as soon as slots are filled up, they’re gone for a while. I feel fortunate to have this opportunity but I am getting nervous and a bit stressed. It’s moving very quickly. I am still excited because I know that this is the right thing for me to do and is a great opportunity.


----------



## WrongMont (Jul 12, 2018)

Went to MEPS today. Told the truth about a past injury and have to submit forms for a waiver. My recruiter may not be happy with me, but I'm an honest guy and if this DQs me, so be it. 

Either way, I spoke directly with an awesome guy, who is a 35L who deep into SOF. He advised to try to get to RASP post-Basic. So, I'm going to shoot for that, assuming I make it in. Supposedly they're hurting for guys willing to go through training to get into Regiment.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 12, 2018)

WrongMont said:


> Told the truth about a past injury and have to submit forms for a waiver.



Did your recruiter know about this past injury and that you planned to disclose it?  You did not mention it in any of your prior posts.


----------



## WrongMont (Jul 12, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did your recruiter know about this past injury and that you planned to disclose it?  You did not mention it in any of your prior posts.



Yes, it was disclosed. We both thought it would not be a big deal because it was a mild sprain. I think the mistake I made is that medically, that means the same as tearing it, but I was told it isn't a big deal at all and wouldn't have to mention it. Originally put it down as mild foot, knee, ankle pain, I think. However, since I did go see a specialist for it I had to disclose the full circumstances, even though it turned out to be nothing serious.

I just feel bad because it is now more work for the recruiter in the end and we did not prep properly.


----------



## AlpineTXN (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi all,

First, thank you for all the advice and content from the members of this site. 

I signed my 18x contract about 2 months ago, and I'll be shipping out in a couple of weeks. I was worried that my eyesight would require a waiver, but my MEPS experience went smoothly and I was in and out pretty quickly. 

I've randomly run into a handful of former and current SOF guys in this small mountain town since starting this whole process, and they have been a great source of information and encouragement. 

As far as training goes, I've been following the selection prep schedule from Soflete. I altered some of the workouts due to equipment/gym limitations, but mainly focused on the fundamental lifts, pullups/pushups, kettlebell work, and running. All of the SOF guys told me explicitly, "DO NOT RUCK", so I steered away from that. 

I picked up _Get Selected _along the way, as well. It was a quick read but very valuable. I plan on reading through it again before I leave and in the future. All in all, I'm excited to start this journey. I'm going to keep my head down, get after it, and hopefully be able to update y'all along the way.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 18, 2018)

Duke said:


> Just got back from Sage earlier today. Got my Go and I graduate on the 30th with my classmates. Had a pretty tough lane, but I learned a ton and am the proudest I’ve been in my life to finally earn my place in the Brotherhood. Thanks again to all who helped along the way, especially TLDR20 and xSFmed. I still have language and MFF after graduation, so no time to slack. Thanks again.



Outstanding!  Congrats, and best of luck with the rest.


----------



## DZ (Aug 18, 2018)

Duke said:


> Just got back from Sage earlier today. Got my Go and I graduate on the 30th with my classmates. Had a pretty tough lane, but I learned a ton and am the proudest I’ve been in my life to finally earn my place in the Brotherhood. Thanks again to all who helped along the way, especially TLDR20 and xSFmed. I still have language and MFF after graduation, so no time to slack. Thanks again.


Congrats with the success so far. Enjoy your graduation, but keep your nose to the grind stone. You can still get dropped while in language.


----------



## BravoMachine (Sep 2, 2018)

Finished boot camp and arrived at Corps School yesterday. It’s been great. Hearing conflicting reports about getting FMF orders here. 

One side says Navy no longer a sends new Corpsmen to Marines without first serving 2 years blueside. Same side also says SARC is OVERMANNED.

Other side says new MARDIV billets will open in October.

Another says that all 200 class males are going to get FMF orders.

Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Teufel (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve never heard that the SARC field is overmanned. That’s news to me. Sounds fishy.


----------



## Border (Sep 3, 2018)

Welcome to Ft Sam Houston Zfino, enjoy the humidity 😁.

Just got my RASP slot in A-CO 232 med bn, gpa is 96 with a 313 PT score. 

Thanks to everyone who gave me helpful information on the way. And to anyone who wants to go the same route, keep your head down and work hard.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 3, 2018)

ZFino said:


> Finished boot camp and arrived at Corps School yesterday. It’s been great. Hearing conflicting reports about getting FMF orders here.
> 
> One side says Navy no longer a sends new Corpsmen to Marines without first serving 2 years blueside. Same side also says SARC is OVERMANNED.
> 
> ...



SARC is NEVER overmanned.  

It is possible that new billets are opening up given that it's the beginning of the fiscal year.

I wouldn't be surprised if they are tamping billets to FMTB.


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 4, 2018)

I'll say that going to a hospital before the FMF made me a better corpsman. I had the proper clinical knowledge and hands on skills to build from when I arrived to my first greenside unit. It's not fun being the new check-in who can't hit an IV stick. 

SARC is not overmanned. The Enlisted Community Manager sends snapshots of NEC manning levels out every month.

HM is a shore intensive rating. Hospitals and clinics need more HRs/HAs/HNs than the fleet. Close friend joined after college  to be a SARC and was sent to a hospital out of A-School but since he's not a giant jabroni he continued to train his face off and is on his way to becoming a SARC. Set your goals and get after it.


----------



## Poprocks (Sep 18, 2018)

Originally when I first came to this site I was looking for info and training ideas on how to prepare for TACP. Well after I failed the depth perception(DP) test at meps my dreams were crushed, I almost lost all interest in enlisting in the air force until my recruiter brought CCT to my attention because it does not require  DP  long story short I had a pretty steep hill to climb my swim time sat around 15 min for 500m in July. As of right now I got my swim time down to 10:30 500m the only thing I still really haven't wrapped my head around is the egg beater kick, my calisthenics are 63 push ups 75 situps and a 9:29 1.5 mile. I'm projected to ship to bootcamp Nov 19.


----------



## Ronnoc (Sep 25, 2018)

Greetings everyone,

I finished up my rifle platoon leader time earlier this June and enjoyed every minute of it. I'm currently serving as the battalion reconnaissance platoon leader and am in the process of submitting my Special Forces packet; aiming to attend SFAS later this winter. Reading everything I can and enjoying the PNW in the mean time.


----------



## kjk01 (Sep 26, 2018)

I’ve gotten what I’ve been waiting for! Finally my recruiter was able to find a 68w w/ option 40.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 27, 2018)

Shipping out Monday morning for Parris Island. If I earn the title of Marine i'll be heading out to the west coast for SOI and the Recon pipeline.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 27, 2018)

Art Vandelay said:


> Shipping out Monday morning for Parris Island. If I earn the title of Marine i'll be heading out to the west coast for SOI and the Recon pipeline.


Thanks for the update!

Looking forward to you eventually being vetted on the site. 

Boot camp is more head games than anything else, stay motivated and try to have fun with everything. Something in hindsight I wish I would have done.


----------



## SwimRunLift (Nov 9, 2018)

Just finished boot camp at MCRD San Diego. It was pretty wild, I’m honored to earn the title.  More anxious than ever for Recon training!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 9, 2018)

SwimRunLift said:


> Just finished boot camp at MCRD San Diego. It was pretty wild, I’m honored to earn the title.  More anxious than ever for Recon training!



Congrats Marine!

Enjoy your well earned birthday celebration tomorrow, and then after you finish your MOS training be sure to come back and hit us up for vetting!


----------



## TheDarkKnight (Nov 21, 2018)

Have spent years dreaming about this day and it is finally almost here: shipping to Parris Island on Monday with an infantry contract.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 22, 2018)

TheDarkKnight said:


> Have spent years dreaming about this day and it is finally almost here: shipping to Parris Island on Monday with an infantry contract.



Best of fortune to you!


----------



## LittleCrumpet (Dec 5, 2018)

After almost two years I’ll be shipping to USMC boot camp in January with an infantry contract. 

Been a long wait for me due to some DoD policies on non-citizens in the military. 

Thanks to everyone here, this site has been a fantastic resource and as the moderators will say, has one of the best search functions around.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2018)

LittleCrumpet said:


> After almost two years I’ll be shipping to USMC boot camp in January with an infantry contract.
> 
> Been a long wait for me due to some DoD policies on non-citizens in the military.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here, this site has been a fantastic resource and as the moderators will say, has one of the best search functions around.




https://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/welcome-to-the-marine-corps-mentor-group.30590/


----------



## Blakman.actual (Dec 7, 2018)

Well, this has been a long road and not too positive it’s going to end the way I’d hoped.

After going back and forth with recruiters trying to figure things out for 18x as a prior enlisted guy, they decide to drop this little bit of knowledge saying “We can’t see the jobs available to you until after you actually enlist.”

So now I’m kind of stuck. They also then say, “18x may not be available to you.”

So then I’d be stuck in a contract without the job I wanted? Has anybody else gone through something like this?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 7, 2018)

Blakman.actual said:


> “We can’t see the jobs available to you until after you actually enlist.”



Dude you are a Marine...no one knows how to play fuck-fuck games better than the Corps so you should know this by now, but if your ass enlists in the Army with an 'open contract'....well, I may have to scoff at you a bit!  LOL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2018)

Blakman.actual said:


> Well, this has been a long road and not too positive it’s going to end the way I’d hoped.
> 
> After going back and forth with recruiters trying to figure things out for 18x as a prior enlisted guy, they decide to drop this little bit of knowledge saying “We can’t see the jobs available to you until after you actually enlist.”
> 
> ...


Update?


----------



## Zvedza (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm 23 and about to graduate in December 2019 with B.S. in Civil Engineering and on the path to a REP63 contract with the FL ARNG. I've spoken with and met my recruiter to begin the process and got my packet and application done and preparing to take the ASVAB in a month, as well as taking a physical just in case anything pops up i can get it corrected before MEPs. Will be trying out for the contract in July and going to MEPs in mid-August. I made this decision to fully commit to this path a year ago as its been a burning desire I've had for a couple years now. The idea has always been in my mind and was thinking of many different ideas until i had two of my friends (an 18D & a CCT) point me towards either Army SF or Airforce PJ. After doing a lot of research/reading (a friend suggested i read Chosen Soldier and that helped a lot) and spending hours talking with both i decided to commit fully to Army SF as i love their role as teachers to people around the world. 

Since 2010 I've been doing weightlifting with the idea of just getting bigger, nothing more, and as a result i heavily neglected cardio as all i heard was "it kills gains bro". However, to achieve my goal I needed to improve my cardio immensely. From football I had explosive bursts of speed, but my aerobic level was terrible - I could sprint a 400m and be just as tired as jogging a mile. 4 years ago in ROTC I took a PT test and failed miserably, i believe only mustered a measly 37 pushups, 40 something situps, and a slow as shit 18:xx 2 mile (first time i ever ran past a mile).

Fast forward a couple years to when i got serious on this route, i started running almost every day (I'd have lapses with shin splints, school, and myself) with the days i didn't i would do bike assaults or long distance biking. It helped, but progress has been slow, my fastest mile is 6:20 which isn't too impressive, and my 2 mile is 14:30 now. I can max my pushups, but it takes a lot of effort to do so, and it takes me the full 2 minutes to reach it. My situps i can max in a 1:30 and feel good afterwards. About a month ago i ran a 5 mile in over 50 minutes, and it felt like the worst thing i ever did, and i did that when i felt really good, not tired/cold/hungry. I've also began rucking at least once every other week, starting last week, with around 35lbs-45lbs for about 5-6 miles, and a LSD run at around 4 miles and going to be adding an extra half mile to that every two weeks. Also have been hardening my shoulders for about a year now by adding weight to my backpack (35lbs) and walking everywhere that i can (walking to school is around 2 miles).

I got a lot to improve and I'm happy to keep doing so. I start and end every day completely obsessed about all this and it gives me purpose to give it 100% and more when i safely can whenever i workout. I've been following a lot of SOF tiered workouts (a couple on instagram that i like are @sofwods & @sof_prep) and have made plans for myself by following them and altering/adding stuff to make it more challenging. Recently picked up "Get Selected!", the Ranger Handbook, and the S.U.S.T. Handbook with the former I'm currently reading and adding the workouts to mine as well as studying the rest of the book thoroughly. The latter two I'm studying to better prepare myself and see what I'd be weak at and to improve it before i ship out. I've also been practicing foreign languages such as Spanish and Farci, with the former I've taken 6 years of classes and Farci being taught to me by my Father.

I appreciate being able to be here and this site has been a tremendous help in filling in the gaps. Also, it really helps writing all this down as it serves as a reminder of how far I've come and how far i still need to go.


----------



## Blakman.actual (Dec 21, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Update?



So I pretty much told her I wasn’t comfortable with how sketch that sounded. She said something along the lines of “I tell the Prior Service guys to have an open mind because the job they want may not be there and we don’t send people up there to window shop for jobs. We send them up there to enlist at the same time.”

Me, still being un-easy about that said “Ok well, how far out can I push the ship date?” (Mainly because I want to get in the best possible shape for the process that was ahead). She says, “at most 60 days”

So with that said, I told her I’ll contact her by June to let her know but I have also contacted the Air Force in regards to Pararescue or Combat Control.

Regardless, I know that my life is about to be a total 180 by June-July timeframe and a LOT of work ahead of me. I have cut out anything that is not going to push me toward that goal and have distanced myself from people who don’t share that drive for the betterment of themselves. Things may not go your way all the time...but it’s nothing but a speed bump. Can’t let it derail you.


----------



## BravoMachine (Dec 27, 2018)

Graduated Corps School, Field Med in a week. First leave feels weird, never noticed how terribly slow civilians are. Can’t wait to get back to a shitty barracks somewhere/anywhere. Running and rucking to pass the time.


----------



## Bunsickle (Dec 28, 2018)

Blakman, that sounds not right, unless things have changed in the last 4 years. I had a break in service then went back in the Marines, they were able to tell me what jobs were available based upon on my ASVAB and phules, and available open slots, which I just had to let them know what I wanted. Being Prior Service getting back in is a motherFudger, especially going back AD.


----------



## RoosterJ (Jan 3, 2019)

I was set to attend selection for MARSOC in April, but a MARADMIN released yesterday, and it turns out I've been selected to become an OSS (Officer Selection Station) OIC. For the time being and foreseeable future, my plans for MARSOC are on hold for the bigger Marine Corps. I think this will end these plans as I will be too far TIG now upon completion of these orders. I have no flexibility here in regards to this decision, and I am stuck.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 3, 2019)

RoosterJ said:


> I was set to attend selection for MARSOC in April, but a MARADMIN released yesterday, and it turns out I've been selected to become an OSS (Officer Selection Station) OIC. For the time being and foreseeable future, my plans for MARSOC are on hold for the bigger Marine Corps. I think this will end these plans as I will be too far TIG now upon completion of these orders. I have no flexibility here in regards to this decision, and I am stuck.


Basically no wiggle room there unfortunately. It shows you are a high performer and thiswill be a career enhancing assignment but yes the timing may torpedo your SOF aspirations.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2019)

RoosterJ said:


> I was set to attend selection for MARSOC in April, but a MARADMIN released yesterday, and it turns out I've been selected to become an OSS (Officer Selection Station) OIC. For the time being and foreseeable future, my plans for MARSOC are on hold for the bigger Marine Corps. I think this will end these plans as I will be too far TIG now upon completion of these orders. I have no flexibility here in regards to this decision, and I am stuck.



Does this mean they are making you a recruiter, but for officers?  Very sorry your SOF plans might be out the window, but best of success to you in your new adventure.


----------



## RoosterJ (Jan 4, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Does this mean they are making you a recruiter, but for officers?  Very sorry your SOF plans might be out the window, but best of success to you in your new adventure.


Correct, I am to become a recruiter for officers. I will travel to colleges in my AO and work with the ones who want to join. Thank you for the good wishes, I am going to need them!



Teufel said:


> Basically no wiggle room there unfortunately. It shows you are a high performer and thiswill be a career enhancing assignment but yes the timing may torpedo your SOF aspirations.


I am pretty bummed out honestly sir, but in a few days I will wrap my head around this new path and embrace it. I am not done being a Marine yet, so I am going to make the best of this.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 4, 2019)

@RoosterJ I hear cyber is nice...


----------



## RoosterJ (Jan 5, 2019)

Teufel said:


> @RoosterJ I hear cyber is nice...


Sir, 
What have you heard about cyber? I am entirely unfamiliar with it at this point.
I appreciate the response and information!


----------



## Teufel (Jan 5, 2019)

RoosterJ said:


> Sir,
> What have you heard about cyber? I am entirely unfamiliar with it at this point.
> I appreciate the response and information!


I’ll send you a message.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2019)

Jay_Pew said:


> Haven’t posted an update since I started the pipeline, but the biggest accomplishment in it thus far happened this Friday when I completed SIT week (I.e. Hell week) for the CCT pipeline. Your body CAN be pushed SOOO much farther than you think it can! Beyond excited to be starting the final steps of now learning how to be a Combat Controller.



Well done! Keep at it.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 13, 2019)

Jay_Pew said:


> Haven’t posted an update since I started the pipeline, but the biggest accomplishment in it thus far happened this Friday when I completed SIT week (I.e. Hell week) for the CCT pipeline. Your body CAN be pushed SOOO much farther than you think it can! Beyond excited to be starting the final steps of now learning how to be a Combat Controller.


Congrats, yo still at Lackland?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 26, 2019)

Graduated from Parris Island Friday. It was definitely pretty interesting. I was a squad leader which posed challenges regarding leadership that were definitely a learning experience. I got a meritorious promotion to PFC which was nice and am excited to head out to the west coast for ITB and the RECON pipeline. My PFT leaving was a 284 with the pull-ups and crunches maxed out and a 20:26 3 mile so I still have a lot of work to do in that regard.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 26, 2019)

Congrats Marine!
Semper Fi


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 26, 2019)

Congrats, Marine!


----------



## EightEightFive (Jan 31, 2019)

Blakman.actual said:


> So I pretty much told her I wasn’t comfortable with how sketch that sounded. She said something along the lines of “I tell the Prior Service guys to have an open mind because the job they want may not be there and we don’t send people up there to window shop for jobs. We send them up there to enlist at the same time.”
> 
> Me, still being un-easy about that said “Ok well, how far out can I push the ship date?” (Mainly because I want to get in the best possible shape for the process that was ahead). She says, “at most 60 days”
> 
> ...



Prior Service to 18x Info

Some info on prior service to 18x.

Good luck!


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Feb 2, 2019)

Made it past sling loads yesterday in Air Assault, so I should be graduating this Friday. All I have now is Rappel Phase and a 12 mile.
Following Graduation this Friday, I start EIB train up the following Monday. 3 weeks of EIB and hopefully I can true blue it.

Also, it has been a year since I failed Ranger School, and I have earned the trust of my command to send me back. I would have gone to the February class, but EIB was important to me. I don't want to go back to school and fail RTT's again. PRP in March, then Ranger School in April. I'm far more mentally prepared this time around, and look forward to another opportunity to establish myself as a leader amongst my peers.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 2, 2019)

Are you at Campbell right now? I live 15-20 minutes North. In Kentucky.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 5, 2019)

I arrived at Camp Pendelton earlier today. I am in a holding platoon for 2 weeks and then pick up with an ITB class. I will be making the most of my time here by grinding in regards to working out. Hopfully I'll be able to get in the pool during liberty throughout the duration of my time in this holding platoon and the first few weeks of ITB before MART.


----------



## Aingeal Dorcha (Feb 7, 2019)

Officially hit 150 pounds today. I lost 60 pounds in 2/3 months


----------



## tango_mike (Feb 7, 2019)

Jay_Pew said:


> Haven’t posted an update since I started the pipeline, but the biggest accomplishment in it thus far happened this Friday when I completed SIT week (I.e. Hell week) for the CCT pipeline. Your body CAN be pushed SOOO much farther than you think it can! Beyond excited to be starting the final steps of now learning how to be a Combat Controller.


Congratulations brother. I’m just starting my process for CCT.


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Feb 15, 2019)

Got out of the Marines last year in October. What was supposed to be a quick enlistment into the Army took 4 months to happen. Patiently waiting paid off as I processed at MEPS yesterday and am a week away from signing an 18X contract. Would’ve signed yesterday but my rank determination expired in October when it was initially sent up for approval. Wherever the ball falls am glad to go into the Army as a Sgt and continue with service.


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Feb 21, 2019)

After a call to HQMC and patiently waiting, received documentation I needed within a few hours in order to sign today for an 18X contract. Five more years in our beautiful Armed Forces.


----------



## chickenrappa (Feb 22, 2019)

I went to take the ASVAB last week, received an 85 AFQT percentile, and 121 GT score. I need to wait for clearance to proceed with physical evaluation. Also, congrats @Aspire to be on signing your 18X.


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Feb 23, 2019)

chickenrappa said:


> I went to take the ASVAB last week, received an 85 AFQT percentile, and 121 GT score. I need to wait for clearance to proceed with physical evaluation. Also, congrats @Aspire to be on signing your 18X.


Good on you for meeting the prerequisites, remain patient as they sort out a clearance for you and soon you’ll be on your way to sign your desired contract.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (Feb 24, 2019)

TheDarkKnight said:


> Have spent years dreaming about this day and it is finally almost here: shipping to Parris Island on Monday with an infantry contract.


Step one complete, officially a Marine.  Headed to SOI next.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 24, 2019)

I received a brief about MART and BRPC the other day. I will either be picking up straight with a BRPC class or I'll be in MART for 5 weeks, it is all dependant on when ITB releases the recon contracts to RTC, either a Tuesday or the following Friday. Personally I would like to attend MART for 5 weeks to be more adequately prepared for the challenge that is BRPC but at the end of the day it's not up to me. I'll post another update when the split happens and our combat instructors inform us as to what date we will be leaving.


----------



## pilot538 (Mar 15, 2019)

Little over seven months since my introduction post, I've spent most of that time reading whatever I can get my hands on and hitting the gym hard. Here's some progress I've made since August

Pushups: 22 -> 68
Situps: 42 -> 75
2 mile run: 18:41 -> 12:39
Pullups: 2 -> 11
219 miles of rucking, all with at least 30# dry
12 mile ruck pace now ~13 min/mi

152 pounds -> 173 pounds
I went from never having running more than 3 miles in the summer of 2018 to running a 50k ultra-marathon in January. My studies are holding steady, still planning on graduating in May with my BS and December with my Masters, both in Computer Science. Eating right has been the hardest part, mainly eating _enough_ calories per day. My upper body strength is still lacking but it's certainly improved a lot.

I'm happy with my progress but still have a lot of room to get better. Even if I decide not to enlist or attempt to commission, this has certainly been a change for the better.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 17, 2019)

Arrived at RTC yesterday. BRPC picks up Monday so I'll be taking a PFT then to class up.


----------



## Pajco (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy to post an update after a couple years of inactivity. Graduated from Marine Corps OCS this past Saturday with OCC 230. Learned a lot, drilled a lot, and ran a lot but had an awesome experience transforming from a civilian to a Marine. To anyone considering OCS, study all the knowledge you can, prepare yourself physically and mentally, and don't be nasty. S/F.


----------



## DozerB (Mar 22, 2019)

Pajco said:


> Happy to post an update after a couple years of inactivity. Graduated from Marine Corps OCS this past Saturday with OCC 230. Learned a lot, drilled a lot, and ran a lot but had an awesome experience transforming from a civilian to a Marine. To anyone considering OCS, study all the knowledge you can, prepare yourself physically and mentally, and don't be nasty. S/F.



Congratulations and well done. Though it is the first step (as many will certainly remind you), it's still a big one. And a very miserable one. Going forward to TBS, start to bring some personality back into your leadership style. Turn off the robotics and be honest with yourself. Identify your weaknesses and never be afraid to ask others for help. Good luck and Semper Fi.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 23, 2019)

Jay_Pew said:


> This week our team completed the final FTX for Combat Control School and concluded the course with our final 15 mile ruck, while at the finish line our Commander and all the instructors were waiting for us. As we crossed the finish line they handed us a beer, shook our hands and welcomed us to the brother hood. Words cannot describe how I feel right now. This has been almost a two year  process for me, not including the challenges it took just to get into the pipeline itself. Next week we’ll be donning our berets.


Any weather guys in your class? or all CCT?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 23, 2019)

Jay_Pew said:


> 14 CCTs and 3 SOWTs.


Congrats again.
Lot of neat changes coming to all three fields.
Do you have an assignment yet, or is it back to the STTS?


----------



## Bambi (Mar 24, 2019)

Finally got all my needed documents in to my Recruiter. Waiting to hear from MEPS. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## DozerB (Mar 26, 2019)

Passed SFRE, headed to SFAS next month. Until then, learning how to say things like “check, Sarnt” and “I’ll die before I quit” (I won’t, for the record. I’d prefer to do neither, as I do not believe those are my only two options here...)


----------



## DZ (Mar 26, 2019)

DozerB said:


> Passed SFRE, headed to SFAS next month. Until then, learning how to say things like “check, Sarnt” and “I’ll die before I quit” (I won’t, for the record. I’d prefer to do neither, as I do not believe those are my only two options here...)


Good luck, have fun.


----------



## DozerB (Mar 26, 2019)

DeadZeppelin said:


> Good luck, have fun.



Thanks brother.


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Apr 16, 2019)

Week 2 of OSUT at Sand Hill, I can say that others and I have been put on a role of trainee and instructor at the same time. Many Privates want out but we assist where we can. Definitely getting the APFT count up.


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Apr 17, 2019)

You get your phone in OSUT now?


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Apr 17, 2019)

BellRinger5984 said:


> You get your phone in OSUT now?


It’s up to the 1st Sgt to decide if he wants NCO’s to keep their personal items or turn in certain items. Where my homies and I are, we got our own bay and get to keep our phones.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 19, 2019)

Graduated from BRPC today. the next BRC class picks up in 5 weeks.


----------



## J. (Apr 25, 2019)

I was dropped from ITC a while ago, I am currently back to work as a Tank Commander at 2nd Tank Bn.

I do not have a lot to say to anyone other than this, do not join for SOF alone. Join because you want to be here, in the organization. I am disappointed but I am not dissatisfied with my service or life. People rely on me, I have a job I am very good at, and that is more than most people have. I love being a Marine, and no failure could ever take that from me.

I am excited to move forward in my career wherever that takes me, but my intentions of joining SOF are unchanged. It’s not an end, just a new path.

Thank you all for what you do here.


----------



## Fraggle15 (May 2, 2019)

Took a small step yesterday, was able to sign a contract and swear back in for the National Guard. The Guard is accepting my prior service training from the Marine Corps for boot camp and infantry. First drill weekend will be in June, and I look forward to attending the SFRE in October.


----------



## Aingeal Dorcha (May 8, 2019)

Just sworn in yesterday and am now a USMC Poolee, I ship to Paris Island on November 11th with the DEP Program.


----------



## Bambi (May 8, 2019)

Congratulations! That's a big first step!


----------



## Drift (May 9, 2019)

Scored Very well at MEPS, had to jump through some loops medically but I finally after a year have signed a contract. Wanted an Option 40 originally, very hard to get this time of year. (secretly eyeing 18x though) Basically after much thought I signed an 18x, i'm terrified and excited all at the same time. Both Rangers and SF have very different missions and function differently but both were very appealing in unique ways. I like the mission of SF a lot, but can't help but look at the mountain facing me. I Figure just one step at a time. I ship out in June. I've gotten a whole mass of info from this website over the last year, and It has helped me reach this point. I know SFAS is no joke, and will be preparing accordingly. Thanks and Good Luck to any fellow hopefuls reading this.


----------



## JSR684 (May 12, 2019)

Well, it’s been over a year since I first posted in here talking about my plans as a prior service candidate looking for a TACP contract. That process started in October of 2017. During that time I continued to research the career fields within Air Force SpecWar and eventually decided once I had all the information possible to switch towards the pursuit of a CCT contract. 

After 18 months in the reenlistment process and countless PAST tests, I’ve been accepted and approved by the board for CCT. I now am currently waiting for orders to be cut for A&S.


----------



## DA SWO (May 12, 2019)

JSR684 said:


> Well, it’s been over a year since I first posted in here talking about my plans as a prior service candidate looking for a TACP contract. That process started in October of 2017. During that time I continued to research the career fields within Air Force SpecWar and eventually decided once I had all the information possible to switch towards the pursuit of a CCT contract.
> 
> After 18 months in the reenlistment process and countless PAST tests, I’ve been accepted and approved by the board for CCT. I now am currently waiting for orders to be cut for A&S.


Congrats, step your game up.
As a Prior-Service candidate you will be expected to show leadership in addition to the other skills.
90% mental, they will give you the skills to make it.


----------



## Tmori72 (May 16, 2019)

Finally talked to the recruiter and got the ball rolling on a TACP contract. I've got a PAST test Tuesday with not much confidence on passing it but it's worth taking it in the off chance I do well and can secure an earlier ship date. I'll update next time once I've secured a contract and ship date.


----------



## Pent (May 20, 2019)

Been a few months since my Intro post. Talked with a recruiter in December and signed an 11x Opt 40 contract in January. Shipped to Fort Benning January 29th, graduated OSUT last friday, and arrived at Pre-RASP this morning. I was in F Co 2-19 the company that rucked with the Rangers on the 12 mile. A few buddy's who didn't come in with Opt 40's and were planning on doing RASP later in their career jumped on the opportunity. We get to take leave Thursday until June 2 (something about us needing a "change of scenery"), its sounding like when we get back we're gonna be in Pre-RASP a while. 5-6 weeks until the next PFT so I'll give an update on PT then.


----------



## Lefty375 (May 21, 2019)

Pent said:


> Been a few months since my Intro post. Talked with a recruiter in December and signed an 11x Opt 40 contract in January. Shipped to Fort Benning January 29th, graduated OSUT last friday, and arrived at Pre-RASP this morning. I was in F Co 2-19 the company that rucked with the Rangers on the 12 mile. A few buddy's who didn't come in with Opt 40's and were planning on doing RASP later in their career jumped on the opportunity. We get to take leave Thursday until June 2 (something about us needing a "change of scenery"), its sounding like when we get back we're gonna be in Pre-RASP a while. 5-6 weeks until the next PFT so I'll give an update on PT then.



Have fun standing outside on those rocks buddy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 21, 2019)

Lefty375 said:


> Have fun standing outside on those rocks buddy.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (May 23, 2019)

TheDarkKnight said:


> Step one complete, officially a Marine.  Headed to SOI next.


Step two complete, graduated ITB as an 0311.


----------



## HoldenRP (May 29, 2019)

I spoke with a Army Recruiter last month about obtaining a 11X Option 40, only hiccup that could come up would be PRK Eye surgery. I received it August 2018. 

Fast forward to last week, all my paperwork is submitted, I go to MEPS and everything goes well except for my vision. So, they schedule me for a eye consult. I attended that yesterday and saw 20/25 Left eye 20/30 right eye. Not exactly sure why but I now require a eye waiver, one of the recruiters explained it due too me not seeing 20/20 after my surgery.

Starting to think I may have to go the 11X route, be squared away, have a good PT score to obtain a Option 40 contract hopefully through OSUT. I’ll keep who ever reads this updated. Thanks


----------



## CommDog (Jun 3, 2019)

I've been in the Marine Corps for 2.5 years. Gonna switch over to the Army and currently training to go 75th Ranger Regiment as a 11x.


----------



## jw012308 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello all starting my journey to get back into the NG and get some type of shot at SFRE and then SFAS 

I’m prior service got med boarded but have since recovered working out ect. I currently have a 70% VA disability rating for Back, tinnitus and PTSD if I have to I will waive them all pass all the physical and mental evals I need to so that I can follow my dream. 

I have heard mixed info on getting in and am reaching out to both 20th and 19th now so we will see what they say. I’ve heard as long as someone is willing to do the leg work and get me my waivers and all that I have a chance if I pass it all and the school says ok. I do have an RE 3 on my DD214 but I know others who got in with the same thing similar injuries (which were the the same basically) so hoping I can find someone to help and I’ll do the leg work passing everything and getting rid of my VA rating if need be. I would waive either pay don’t even care if I get paid at all.

I pray this works out and I can get my shot sorry for the long post this site def has some good info.


----------



## thisisnotmyrealname (Jun 13, 2019)

First of all, cheers to all of you above me in this thread taking your steps. I gather, this is the place to share my progress with those who'll listen/read.

My eye is on ARNG SF, and I've gotten the ball rolling:
I had my initial meeting with my recruiter this past Monday, and took the ASVAB for the first time today. My recruiter said I scored a 93, but she had not yet looked closely at the individual subtest scores, but I'll receive those tomorrow when we meet. I'm hopeful I exceeded my goals. I'm 26, so the math sections required a bit of studying, as it had been a while since I'd done polynomials, equalities, or even basic long division.

There are a LOT of steps ahead of me, but I'm taking it task by task.


----------



## notevenaperson (Jun 13, 2019)

Been a while since I've been on this site. Enlisted in the army 11x, graduated OSUT not too long ago. I'm currently at airborne hold (picked up RASP during my cycle) my pt score isn't the best, I've only worked myself up to a 240 from my 124 that I had my first APFT, maxing my run and have an 80 on sit ups, lacking hard on push ups, but PTing every day and getting after it to fix my deficiencies. Those of you just lurking and reading, take the knowledge, and advice the service members on this site give to heart. It's gold.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 16, 2019)

Just finished the land navigation portion of BRC. Overall very brutal. Looking forward to the rest of first phase with word on the street being we will be the first BRC class in a while to conduct SPIE operations which sounds extremely cool.


----------



## wp18 (Jun 18, 2019)

Meps physical and swear in on Friday. I qualified and got a spot reserved for 18x this morning

Also completed the last two classes for my engineering degree. Just waiting on the diploma in the mail.

Failed hearing in my right ear twice at meps.I go  back next week and now i have to get a surgery waiver.


----------



## HoldenRP (Jul 2, 2019)

Update - After being notified that a waiver was auto DQ, I called a friend of my Mom who was in the Army for quite a while and he talked to my recruiter. This ended up leading to my recruiter submitting a ETP, and I just received word today that it was approved. Now, it’s just a matter of obtaining the Option 40 in my contract.


----------



## Nopa (Jul 5, 2019)

Happy to post that this week I swore into the ARNG as a 35P w/ Farsi after about 13 months of trying to get my leg waiver through other branches . I ship out the start of next year and going to keep that PT up and get a head start on my language before I get down to DLI. Best of luck to anyone else going through waiver issues, sometimes it just takes patience, lots of googling and a solid recruiter. Don't give up after the first few DQs.


----------



## Fraggle15 (Jul 9, 2019)

Just got off the phone with the NG SF recruiter in my state, SFRE dates are set 24-27 October. More details to follow by end of July. Focused on controlling my preparation for the event.


----------



## DozerB (Jul 10, 2019)

Got my SFAS dates. Very excited to get after it later this year. Kind of pissed Crocs don't count as shower shoes, though.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Jul 10, 2019)

Bring the Crocs anyways.  Wear them with knee-high socks.  Supremely high speed.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 10, 2019)

Pent said:


> Been a few months since my Intro post. Talked with a recruiter in December and signed an 11x Opt 40 contract in January. Shipped to Fort Benning January 29th, graduated OSUT last friday, and arrived at Pre-RASP this morning. I was in F Co 2-19 the company that rucked with the Rangers on the 12 mile. A few buddy's who didn't come in with Opt 40's and were planning on doing RASP later in their career jumped on the opportunity. We get to take leave Thursday until June 2 (something about us needing a "change of scenery"), its sounding like when we get back we're gonna be in Pre-RASP a while. 5-6 weeks until the next PFT so I'll give an update on PT then.



Exciting stuff, keep after it! But try not to fall asleep ;)


----------



## chickenrappa (Jul 14, 2019)

I just found out that tomorrow I will be going back to MEPS after slogging through medical pre-qualifications for many months to finally take my physical.


----------



## Cody Randall (Jul 17, 2019)

DozerB said:


> Got my SFAS dates. Very excited to get after it later this year. Kind of pissed Crocs don't count as shower shoes, though.


When are your dates? I just got mine as well. Super excited. Iv been chasing an opportunity like this for about 4 and a half years now. 
Suggested tip for people joining the military with a special contract: Don't take a good opportunity for granted. Odds are you'll end up waiting a very long time for another shot.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jul 19, 2019)

The last few months were tough, but today was a good day!


----------



## Wannabe23 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey guys, it’s been a while! I decided to join an Air National Guard unit and enlisted with them in Apr 2018. They sent me to CRO Phase 2 in Oct 2018, where I finished the course but was told I wasn’t selected (1000% my own doing). The unit I’m trying out for graciously gave me the chance to go back in Mar 2019, where I was selected for a chance to continue training. Currently waiting for various packets to go through so I can go to TFOT, then A&S, and hopefully the rest of the Pipeline. Pretty sure I saw someone from this site on the pool deck at my first Phase 2. Thanks for all the info and guidance found on here, I appreciate you guys taking the time to answer our questions and give us insight. I’ll continue to post as things progress, I know I’ve only opened the door so far. Thanks again and take care everyone!


----------



## thisisnotmyrealname (Jul 23, 2019)

Update from me:

I swore in to the ARNG, with an LOA for an 18 series slot in the SF Group near me, and I am now scheduled to ship to OSUT in December, with RSP in the meantime.

My understanding is that after OSUT and Airborne, I report back to my unit and then they will send me to SOPC and SFAS. So, according to everyone involved in my process, orders for the SF pipeline are cut following OSUT, and the LOA with 18B MOS is essentially my "contract" for having Selection in my future. We'll see.

My immediate focus is now to follow the training and preparation advice I've received from all qualified, and then making it through OSUT.

Thanks, all. Happy to be here.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 25, 2019)

Completed 2nd phase of BRC yesterday, heading to Coronado for 3rd phase today.


----------



## HoldenRP (Jul 25, 2019)

My recruiter was able to obtain and reserve a Option 40 Contract, I just finished signing a couple of hours ago. Shipping out in August, feel very fortunate to have gotten it. It was starting to look like I’d have to wait till October.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 13, 2019)

Wrapped up 3rd phase of BRC today. I graduate Friday then head to SERE, jump, freefall and dive before going to 2nd.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks to everyone on this forum as well, this is hands down the most informational site in regards to anything SOF related.


----------



## Brill (Aug 13, 2019)

Art Vandelay said:


> Thanks to everyone on this forum as well, this is hands down the most informational site in regards to anything SOF related.



Ok man...YOU can be our latex salesman. Congrats!!!


----------



## chickenrappa (Aug 16, 2019)

I was considered qualified today after passing my physical last week, and after my vision was re-checked today - I was told I was good to go. I just have to wait to hear back for my waiver for a previous surgery, and I can enlist.


----------



## qss6387 (Aug 21, 2019)

6 request submissions and 4 months later, I finally received my OMPF from HQMC. Not sure what they do up there with all my mail but someone must like collecting OMPF requests. I have all my paperwork in order and now just have to submit my package to be reviewed. But there is a hang-up with my prior service recruiter (SURPRISE!)

I am getting a lot of smoke and mirror talk from the PSR at this point about unit affiliation. I am prior service AD and I am completely off contract. My PMOS is 0313 and my SMOS is 0311. I am wanting to affiliate with C Co, 4th Recon and LATMOV to 0321.

This was understood last December when I started this process, but now he is saying he doesn't "really know" if I can affiliate with that unit because they don't rate my MOS. He is trying to get me to affiliate with a straight leg battalion to fill an 0317 billet. But if I can't affiliate with 4th Recon because my PMOS is 0313, how can I affiliate with an infantry Bn? He admitted he has been trying to fill that SS billet for some time, so I am curious to know if there is a potential bonus driving his insistence on me going the 0317 route. NOTE* C Co, 4th Recon is 5 hours from my house. The unit that offers the 0317 billet is 9 hours. That is the reason I am not jumping at the 0317 opportunity. 

I understand I have to sign a 3 year contract to drill with 4th Recon, C Co if I successfully complete the LATMOV. The same goes for the 0317 LATMOV as well. 

The few current MARADMINS I found on the MARRFORRES LATMOV procedure does not mention the off contract to SMCR LATMOV "pipeline," so I am at the mercy of the PSR unless I can find another way to get the intel I need to provide him with amplifying information in order to accomplish my goal.

FISCAL YEAR 2019 (FY19) SELECTED MARINE CORPS RESERVE (SMCR) LATERAL MOVE (LATMOV), CAREER PROGRESSION MILITARY OCCUPATIONAL SPECIALTY (MOS) AND MOS PROFICIENCY TRAINING PROGRAMS > United States Marine Corps Flagship > MARADMINS

*Can anyone provide any clarity as to how I can or cannot affiliate with a Reserve unit? Any help would be much appreciated. *


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Aug 21, 2019)

lindy said:


> Ok man...YOU can be our latex salesman. Congrats!!!


Importer Exporter.  Congratulations!


----------



## chickenrappa (Aug 28, 2019)

I went into the office today and my USAREC waiver was disapproved due to my previous surgery, my station commander said that it was probably because the Army didn't want to take the risk because it was Heart Surgery. He stated that I could try another service due to them having different CMO's, so I opted for the Marines. We'll see how this one goes.


----------



## HemingwaysPen (Sep 8, 2019)

I finished Clinical Fundamentals phase of SOCM this past Friday.  Patho/Pharm was incredibly tough.  I start Clinical Medicine tomorrow.  The cadre and instructors are top notch.  The stress levels are riding very high but I'm genuinely enjoying the courses.  No one was exaggerating when they told me I wouldn't have a life in SOCM.


----------



## Hillclimb (Sep 8, 2019)

qss6387 said:


> Stuff [/B]



Call the units career planner, or just go into a unit/reserves and submit a inter unit transfer after your first drill.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Sep 10, 2019)

Not really a big step forward but just wanted to share a slight step forward.

Waiting for my promotion packet to approve and continuing to stay in shape. Will be participating in the Best Warrior Competition at my Command. Good tutorial level atmosphere to see around where I am at. Going in with full intention to win. 1SG and CSM promised Airborne school if I come in top two NCO, which will look better for attending SFRE. Airborne should be the last thing to build my case with an SF recruiter as I currently qualed for cat 4 language on DLAB, ASVAB req, and sec clearance.

The little victories that I plan to pile up to SFRE and SFAS.


----------



## MoProblems (Sep 17, 2019)

Long-time lurker here. After 2 years of attempted patience, I am heading to MEPS in 2 weeks, taking an official PAST in 3 weeks for TACP-O. Full Phase 1 application is due in December.


----------



## wp18 (Sep 23, 2019)

Swore in today with a 35m contract. I ship to Ft Jackson in Nov. First steps in the long road ahead 😁


----------



## Speedhandle (Sep 27, 2019)

Performed my first Navy PST with divers today, it was a lot different than the general Navy PRT. I had no prior swimming experience and started practicing combat side stroke two months ago. After I finished I felt that I could of put out a lot more but also I used today to figure the pace of things. There is lots of room for improvement, I will post some more scores a month from now. I am trying to crossrate AM to Navy EOD.

Swim- 11:40
Push Ups- 57
Sit Ups- 51
Pull Ups- 11
Run- 11:54


----------



## Blitz (Sep 27, 2019)

I've been lurking for a while here but I finally have a small update. After a lot of twists and turns I went to MEPS, got qualified, and did well on the ASVAB. I'm taking the PAST in 3 days and getting put into the developer program for SR.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 27, 2019)

Blitz said:


> I've been lurking for a while here but I finally have a small update. After a lot of twists and turns I went to MEPS, got qualified, and did well on the ASVAB. I'm taking the PAST in 3 days and getting put into the developer program for SR.


Who's your developer?


----------



## Blitz (Sep 28, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Who's your developer?



I don't know his name yet, but he's an EOD guy who's the developer out of Washington. I'll get back to you once I find out his name though.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Oct 5, 2019)

Got my Airborne wings yesterday, not a leg anymore😅 Super duper paratrooper!

I learned that I don’t like sitting in the harness.. one C130 for 330 jumpers = hours of sitting in jump branch already JMPI’d just waiting. And of course the C17 was fixed as soon as we finished our fourth jump and were already JMPI’d for our 5th jump.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2019)

Ball N' Chain said:


> Got my Airborne wings yesterday, not a leg anymore😅 Super duper paratrooper!
> 
> I learned that I don’t like sitting in the harness.. one C130 for 330 jumpers = hours of sitting in jump branch already JMPI’d just waiting. And of course the C17 was fixed as soon as we finished our fourth jump and were already JMPI’d for our 5th jump.


Congrats Airborne.
Jump #6 makes you a Paratrooper, vice a 5 jump chump


----------



## grizzlybare (Oct 7, 2019)

Art Vandelay said:


> Wrapped up 3rd phase of BRC today. I graduate Friday then head to SERE, jump, freefall and dive before going to 2nd.


Congratulations brother. I’m headed to BRC in June/July depending on my package. I’m currently AD. Any tips for preparation and BRC?


----------



## Blitz (Oct 29, 2019)

So I took the official PAST yesterday. I did pretty well on the first half, still a lot of room for improvement though, but I failed the swim portion. 
That was a wakeup call for me, I'm going to start working on my swimming a lot more with a coach.


----------



## Speedhandle (Oct 31, 2019)

Speedhandle said:


> Performed my first Navy PST with divers today, it was a lot different than the general Navy PRT. I had no prior swimming experience and started practicing combat side stroke two months ago. After I finished I felt that I could of put out a lot more but also I used today to figure the pace of things. There is lots of room for improvement, I will post some more scores a month from now. I am trying to crossrate AM to Navy EOD.
> 
> Swim- 11:40
> Push Ups- 57
> ...



Ran my second PST today with the divers, numbers are moving in the right direction! Thinking I might have some competitive numbers in a couple months here. I'll be doing another one at the end of November. In the meantime I'll be training and I need to get my hyperbaric test done.

I want that run under 10 minutes.

Swim- 10:42
Push Ups- 58
Sit Ups- 59
Pull Ups- 12
Run- 11:35


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Nov 10, 2019)

Slight update. I don't post here often, but wanted to add my goals even though they aren't necessarily SOF related. I'm currently hired as a paramedic in the AF, and leveraging my way towards IDMT so I can eventually apply for Combat Avation Advisor. As a non-SOF medic, I understand my role is in advising and supporting the right-of-bang guys. I have no issue with that and I know where I fit in the machine. CAA typically requires 3 years experience as an IDMT-P, so if I don't get that from my current position, I'd love to apply for the OSM at Hurlburt or any other AFSOC supporting role. The mission of CAA entices me due to teaching a foreign country MEDEVAC/CASEVAC procedures which is something I personally enjoy and have a little experience in performing. In the meantime, I'm applying for a job at NAR for an instructor role to gain some teaching experience. Will update when there is any solid progress. In the meantime, would love to talk medicine with any of our advanced providers.


----------



## Butthead (Dec 14, 2019)

I originally was planning on and working towards PJ. I took an unofficial PAST with my SOR and failed my swim (pretty badly) but did reasonably well on everything else. He told me because of my swim he couldn't override my current job (conventional Air Force) for a PJ contract, but he could have me develop under a TACP contract until my swim was better or until 180 days when they would ship me out as a TACP or my original Air Force job. 

However after looking more into TACP and seeing some of what they do, it's peaked my interest a lot, so I've been training for that instead. 

I haven't lost my motivation for PJ, I just found something that appeals to me more (at the moment). Posting to say thank you for the information about not only AFSW, and SOF in general, but for the information about TACP as well. (And the search bar) I'm also posting in hopes to find someone who may be working towards TACP that I can workout with, or we can share workouts and motivate each other.


----------



## ecag (Dec 17, 2019)

I like this concept. I’m in. Joined the NG earlier this year with the plan to go to SFAS with the Guard. Just got selected.  I’m waiting to start the Q course. Hopefully I’ll be good to go for the spring 2020 start date.


----------



## MoProblems (Dec 19, 2019)

Got picked up for 20-2 TOPT in Feb.-Mar.


----------



## Arf (Dec 19, 2019)

wvmo said:


> Got picked up for 20-2 TOPT in Feb.-Mar.



Congratulations but what is that?


----------



## MoProblems (Dec 19, 2019)

Arf said:


> Congratulations but what is that?


"TACP Officer Phase Two" 

Formally AAA- to identify fitness and select applicants to begin TACP Officer training pipeline.


----------



## CupCake (Jan 4, 2020)

I decided to put in a package for A&S earlier last year due to timing issues for reenlistment eligibility, and leave in April. I was about 15 lbs heavier this time last year and a hell of a lot slower. Once I get back from some field stuff I'm going to be 10 weeks out and have combined a few programs to be ready for the 1st phase of Selection plus shed some more dead weight. (205 right now, goal is 185 before april)

 I really like the much older PT plan they gave prospective candidates back in 2009 that I stumbled upon, maybe being a bigger guy the more constant 6 mile runs and less intervals like on the Train Heroic App just suit me better. I'm aiming for 3 runs a week, 2 rucks, 4 swim days, and 1 fin to maintain what I built up from the Basic Scout Swimmers Course.
My last 1 mile repeat workouts came out to this:
Mile 1: 6:17, 4:00 rest
Mile 2: 6:23, 4:00 rest
Mile 3: 6:32, 4:00 rest

Goal is all sub 6:15, once I can get back into a pool I'll need to see where my 300m is at. My last mock intest had 24 pullups, 21:38 3 mile, and 8:28 swim. Once I'm sub 200 I'm hoping to drop another minute on everything.


----------



## HoldenRP (Mar 1, 2020)

I graduated the 22 week Infantry OSUT cycle, just this past Friday. I’m heading to Pre RASP come Monday, feel like I’ve come a long way in my short military career thus far. Now it’s time to keep my head down and drive on, thanks to everyone here for all the information that is present.


----------



## MoProblems (Mar 4, 2020)

Attended TACP Officer A&S this week down at Bullis. Picked up rhabdo and got med dropped. Planning to either reapply for next one or going enlisted AFSPECWAR route. Other than that it was a great time.


----------



## CupCake (Mar 20, 2020)

Looks like my A&S class has been shifted all the way to August because of this pandemic going on. While I'm in the best shape I have personally ever been in at the moment, I know theres a lot of guys who can still smoke me on a bad day, so I'm taking the next 4 months as positively as I can. 

I'm 19 weeks out and I plan on using a few different plans for PT, and I can focus on a few new less important goals at the moment, like doing upper body work before a run, and MCIWS cards specifically, so I'm adding 2 days of freestyle work in a week. Even though everything is closed I'm able to follow the run, PT and rucking from the old A&S prep guide with the "marsoc short card" to a T so I'll only have to redo some pool work once they have opened up again.


----------



## wp18 (Mar 21, 2020)

Volunteered for rasp yesterday. Should have my new orders cut soon.


----------



## HoldenRP (Mar 31, 2020)

Was informed this morning, that I’m a psych drop from Pre RASP. Pretty devastated if I’m being honest, didn’t think this would happen. I’ve never had a criminal offense or a traffic violation in my life.


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Mar 31, 2020)

HoldenRP said:


> Was informed this morning, that I’m a psych drop from Pre RASP. Pretty devastated if I’m being honest, didn’t think this would happen. I’ve never had a criminal offense or a traffic violation in my life.



That happened to a good buddy of mine. Keep your head up. If it helps he went on to be a stellar team leader that any soldier would be happy to have. Reassess goals. Make a plan. Execute.


----------



## TheReap3r (May 16, 2020)

HoldenRP said:


> Was informed this morning, that I’m a psych drop from Pre RASP. Pretty devastated if I’m being honest, didn’t think this would happen. I’ve never had a criminal offense or a traffic violation in my life.


Did they say why you failed?


----------



## LimaPanther (May 16, 2020)

Sometimes this happens because of the answers you gave on the written psych questionnaire or how you conducted yourself during training. Ask questions as to why and go from there.


----------



## DasBoot (May 16, 2020)

HoldenRP said:


> Was informed this morning, that I’m a psych drop from Pre RASP. Pretty devastated if I’m being honest, didn’t think this would happen. I’ve never had a criminal offense or a traffic violation in my life.


Full disclosure, you are the first person I know to get dropped for the psych evaluation...

With that said- the kid who killed a hooker and shot up a bridge at 2/75 passed the psych evaluation so maybe we need to look at how effective that thing is...

Stay positive. Go to a regular Infantry unit, crush your early PT tests and immediately volunteer for Ranger school. Go and stay there as long as you need to get your tab, graduate, take the “free” slots for Airborne they offer to each graduating class, then go back to your unit and reassess whether you want to try RASP again or see how the big Army treats you.


----------



## HoldenRP (May 16, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Full disclosure, you are the first person I know to get dropped for the psych evaluation...
> 
> With that said- the kid who killed a hooker and shot up a bridge at 2/75 passed the psych evaluation so maybe we need to look at how effective that thing is...
> 
> Stay positive. Go to a regular Infantry unit, crush your early PT tests and immediately volunteer for Ranger school. Go and stay there as long as you need to get your tab, graduate, take the “free” slots for Airborne they offer to each graduating class, then go back to your unit and reassess whether you want to try RASP again or see how the big Army treats you.


I along with about 12 others were all simultaneously psych dropped, prior to that around 40 were dropped for not hitting Army standards on the class up PT test. So, I can imagine none of us were actually PT drops and just being told we were technically Psych drops. I scored a 260, at least good enough to stay but it is what it is. I’ve talked to staff duty about coming back and the process of doing so, I have orders to 2nd ID. I’m just going to go there and do the best I can, I want to come back as soon as I can to RASP. I was told I can officially return in 6 months but also that it’s not realistic to come back that quick.


----------



## DasBoot (May 16, 2020)

HoldenRP said:


> I along with about 12 others were all simultaneously psych dropped, prior to that around 40 were dropped for not hitting Army standards on the class up PT test. So, I can imagine none of us were actually PT drops and just being told we were technically Psych drops. I scored a 260, at least good enough to stay but it is what it is. I’ve talked to staff duty about coming back and the process of doing so, I have orders to 2nd ID. I’m just going to go there and do the best I can, I want to come back as soon as I can to RASP. I was told I can officially return in 6 months but also that it’s not realistic to come back that quick.


Honestly it is realistic. Regiments recruiting hard these days- specifically from the big Army, NG and Reserves. Which in days past were low priority. I would say go to Lewis, go to school and by the time you’re back, you can start dropping a RASP packet again.


----------



## HemingwaysPen (May 22, 2020)

Finishing up SOCM in the next couple of weeks.  Have about a week left in rotations.  Looks like SFMS will start up the day after we get back.


----------



## TheReap3r (May 24, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Honestly it is realistic. Regiments recruiting hard these days- specifically from the big Army, NG and Reserves. Which in days past were low priority. I would say go to Lewis, go to school and by the time you’re back, you can start dropping a RASP packet again.


That’s kind of discouraging if I left my job at 30 to work to become a 75th Ranger, then still didn’t get chosen for whatever reason.


----------



## Kaldak (May 24, 2020)

TheReap3r said:


> That’s kind of discouraging if I left my job at 30 to work to become a 75th Ranger, then still didn’t get chosen for whatever reason.



You never were entitled to anything in the military. You do your best and make the cut, or you don't. That's why SOF units have selection courses. Not everyone is fit for it.

If you really want it, work for it.


----------



## CupCake (May 25, 2020)

Officially 10 weeks out from A&S. I cobbled together a few programs to train, with the newest goal to get to 185 lbs. I got to about 200-205 and got complacent with the weight loss because my performance was improving. I'm at a point where my running speed is the only thing I'm not super confident in. My current times on everything:

Pullups: 24
3 mile 20:20
300 meter swim 8:00 flat (thanks scout swimmers)
12 mile ruck 2:25:00 
5 mile run: 38:30

I'm shooting for a sub 19 minute PFT, MAYBE 30 pullups (stalling hard on these), a sub 35 minute 5 mile, and the 12 mile ruck in 2:15:00. 1 week out I retest and will post the new times here as a way to integrity check myself. I'm hoping with less dead weight everything will start coming together.


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 26, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> You never were entitled to anything in the military. You do your best and make the cut, or you don't. That's why SOF units have selection courses. Not everyone is fit for it.
> 
> If you really want it, work for it.


Gotta go with K. 
I mentored a friend of mine who was 33 and wanted wanted to fast-track GB due to age. 
He was a College Grad Civil Engineer stud even at that age so I told him to Ranger Batt, volunteer for EVERY SCHOOL POSSIBLE as fast as possible. 
He graduated basic as E-3 and at 1.5yrs TIS was CPL (P) with an EIB, Air Assault, Airborne School, Pathfinder, and was the RB Colonels driver. The Colonel wanted him to go to O.C.S. At 2yrs TIS he went to SFAS and smoked it. 
3yrs on a SFODA and he disappeared into the Northern Army. This was mid-90's. He's retired now.

It's there if you want it.


----------



## AWP (May 26, 2020)

TheReap3r said:


> That’s kind of discouraging if I left my job at 30 to work to become a 75th Ranger, then still didn’t get chosen for whatever reason.



You pays your money and you takes your chances. How bad do you want it?


----------



## EqualReaction (May 27, 2020)

I’ve been talking with an army recruiter, and he says that I need to get cleared by a civilian MD before he’ll send my paperwork up. I am hoping that my injuries which I was cleared from before leaving the Navy doesn’t affect me as it wasn’t the reason I got out. I originally came to this site with intentions of joining with an 18x, but with the help of this site, independent research, and talking with current members of Ranger Regiment,  I’ve decided that I want to go to RASP for the chance to earn a spot in Ranger Regiment.  If I can’t join with an option 40 then I’m going to join with an 11x contract and work my balls off to get a contract for RASP.

 My current scores are:
90 push ups
90 sit ups
12:29 two mile
21 pull ups
5 mile: 36:28 (This is old. I feel like I could get near a 35 minute now, but will see next week.)
I’ve been adding rucking on my leg days and it is something that takes getting used to but it’s a good challenge.

I’ve got much to improve but I’m finally feeling like I’m seeing actual results, and thank God I’ve managed to remain injury free thus far as from minor annoyances .


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jul 1, 2020)

Just found out today I was accepted to IDMT school and should start in the very near future. Excited to take this step and continue down my path. For any of the members in San Antonio, I'll have to buy you a round if these bars open up in the next few months.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 1, 2020)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Just found out today I was accepted to IDMT school and should start in the very near future. Excited to take this step and continue down my path. For any of the members in San Antonio, I'll have to buy you a round if these bars open up in the next few months.


When you coming in?


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jul 1, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> When you coming in?


At the end of the month. If you're around, I owe you for missing the SHOT show meet up.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 1, 2020)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> At the end of the month. If you're around, I owe you for missing the SHOT show meet up.


Text me when you get in.
Ft Sam or Lackland?


----------



## Appaloosa123 (Jul 2, 2020)

Just swore into the DEP for the Marine Corps. I leave for recruit training in a few weeks. Extremely excited to go and earn the title!


----------



## Arf (Jul 2, 2020)

TheReap3r said:


> That’s kind of discouraging if I left my job at 30 to work to become a 75th Ranger, then still didn’t get chosen for whatever reason.




This is always the case. That’s why we are all so f%*#ing crazy


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jul 2, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Text me when you get in.
> Ft Sam or Lackland?


Ft Sam unfortunately. AF does all their medical training there at the METC campus.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 3, 2020)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Ft Sam unfortunately. AF does all their medical training there at the METC campus.


Better for me.


----------



## DirtyDudeWitAttitude (Jul 7, 2020)

Appaloosa123 said:


> Just swore into the DEP for the Marine Corps. I leave for recruit training in a few weeks. Extremely excited to go and earn the title!


Right on man stay motivated


----------



## wp18 (Jul 9, 2020)

Rasp packet wasnt picked up because of corona. Im excited to be heading to korea.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 9, 2020)

TheReap3r said:


> That’s kind of discouraging if I left my job at 30 to work to become a 75th Ranger, then still didn’t get chosen for whatever reason.



Hey, I was told I would be medically good to go for NSW packet (in my day it was same packet for Recon corpsman).  So I joined...and it was a no-go.  Be the best 'you' you can be wherever you land.


----------



## oneleggedhumper (Jul 30, 2020)

wp18 said:


> Rasp packet wasnt picked up because of corona. Im excited to be heading to korea.


Find things to occupy yourself and better yourself! Go to school, kill the gym, something. It is very very easy to get caught in the partying lifestyle everyday. Even easier to lose rank.


----------



## EqualReaction (Sep 12, 2020)

I finally went to MEPs and got my physical. Unfortunately I wasn’t able to pick a job because I’m still waiting for me RE-3H waiver to launch. My recruiters said my paperwork wasn’t complete, and that they have to request paperwork from the Navy. That process can take up to a month or more according to my recruiter.


----------



## CupCake (Sep 12, 2020)

I didnt make it to phase 2 of A&S. While I'm upset, I feel like I gave it my all, and what I trained physically for "correctly", I did good at. Other things not so much, but im heading back in January, and hopefully the weather change will be nice. Armed with knowing what to expect on a daily basis, I have no reason not to crush it this time around.


----------



## LimaPanther (Sep 12, 2020)

CupCake said:


> I didnt make it to phase 2 of A&S. While I'm upset, I feel like I gave it my all, and what I trained physically for "correctly", I did good at. Other things not so much, but im heading back in January, and hopefully the weather change will be nice. Armed with knowing what to expect on a daily basis, I have no reason not to crush it this time around.



Sorry for not making it to phase 2 but you have a good attitude and I like that. Now you know what they are looking for and what you need to work on so you should do well. You might want to put on here what you found you weren't prepared for. I know, reading your posts leading up to attending assessment, that you had worked on a good training program so what was it that killed you? This would be good info for others.


----------



## CupCake (Sep 12, 2020)

For me, the biggest thing was running. Specifically, running as fast as you can, every where you go, including the pool days. A "swim day" will involve running at a break neck pace, doing the pool workout, and running that same pace back, with some calisthenics to finish it all off. The runs burnt out my legs for the rucks and I paid for it.

Swimming and pullups, I did good at. We had at least a few people who got maybe 7 pullups because they didn't do exactly what the order on proper pullups say to do. Swimming; everybody says you have to swim, but its really more like "pool stuff". Go find a MCIWS, ask him/her what "water aerobics" are, and be prepared to do that in full cammies. 

The prep guides harp on how the swim test is breast and side stroke only, but I think you wind up freestyle sprinting 500 meters or more. Make sure you can brick tread, AND tow a brick, with the back and side stroke. Thats one of those things they'll drop you for if you can't do it.

By the time you get to a timed event, you're pre exhausted from all the stuff you've done the days before. Your 19 minute 3 mile will turn into a 21 minute 3 mile. I saw the average run/ruck times for a different class, and I shot for those, not knowing this. So my 21 minute 3 mile turned to almost a 23 minute 3 mile, and i wasnt the only one in this boat.

Id say knowing what I know now, make sure you can run a 300 PFT and CFT while you have the flu, go through advanced water survival if your unit has a class coming up, and ruck using the threads on this site for pointers.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 13, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> I know, reading your posts leading up to attending assessment, that you had worked on a good training program so what was it that killed you? This would be good info for others.



We need to tread lightly here in terms of G2'ing a course.


----------



## LimaPanther (Sep 13, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> We need to tread lightly here in terms of G2'ing a course.



I agree but reading his follow-up I don't see anything that would be a giveaway. It just shows that regardless of how prepared you may think you are going in that you have to give it your all and not give up. Assessment was never intended to be easy. I believe that CupCake's remarks will show others on this site what those on here with the Green Tab, regardless of military branch, have gone through and made it. Assessment is only the beginning of the pipeline. A lot more sweat and tears to go. A lot of eating sand and drinking salt water. Suggest individuals watch the YouTube films on the different branches assessment and training programs.


----------



## Arf (Sep 13, 2020)

CupCake said:


> For me, the biggest thing was running. Specifically, running as fast as you can, every where you go, including the pool days. A "swim day" will involve running at a break neck pace, doing the pool workout, and running that same pace back, with some calisthenics to finish it all off. The runs burnt out my legs for the rucks and I paid for it.
> 
> Swimming and pullups, I did good at. We had at least a few people who got maybe 7 pullups because they didn't do exactly what the order on proper pullups say to do. Swimming; everybody says you have to swim, but its really more like "pool stuff". Go find a MCIWS, ask him/her what "water aerobics" are, and be prepared to do that in full cammies.
> 
> ...


 
Proud of you. This is post is good for people to understand. This is f@$&ing rough. Over prepare but do so without pain. I also had an experience where I was good at water skills and running but I felt that running was really what was hurting me day to day.


----------



## CupCake (Sep 13, 2020)

Arf said:


> Proud of you. This is post is good for people to understand. This is f@$&ing rough. Over prepare but do so without pain. I also had an experience where I was good at water skills and running but I felt that running was really what was hurting me day to day.


That is one thing I am grateful for, is that I wasnt injured or having any joint pain at all. We had dudes the first week who were icing their shins or l knees after every workout. Granted, some of them are still there.

And you're right, it was rough! But it was rough for everyone, which is encouraging for some reason. When you see someone who can run 5 miles in 33 minutes dying next to you during a workout it just made me think "okay well im not the only one dying here".


----------



## CupCake (Sep 13, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> We need to tread lightly here in terms of G2'ing a course.


That is not my intention at all, and I'll add for everyone reading that anything and everything that is allowed to be discussed regarding A&S can be done at the MARSOC recruiters office.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 13, 2020)

CupCake said:


> That is not my intention at all, and I'll add for everyone reading that anything and everything that is allowed to be discussed regarding A&S can be done at the MARSOC recruiters office.


I think you’re good man. You didn’t say what the specific schedule for the day was or anything. You gave broad strokes and just general info. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 13, 2020)

CupCake said:


> That is not my intention at all, and I'll add for everyone reading that anything and everything that is allowed to be discussed regarding A&S can be done at the MARSOC recruiters office.



I did not mean to imply you gave anything sensitive away. It was meant as a general reminder for the board as a whole. You're in the clear @CupCake


----------



## TimoteoDunkin (Sep 13, 2020)

@CupCake Good that you can go back for a second shot bro. I went in 2018 and dropped in Phase II of A&S, at that time the OIC of A&S encouraged us to use what we did in Phase I with our Marines. My unit didn’t have much guys interested in attending but I took what I learned and have applied it to what I do now in the Army.


----------



## EqualReaction (Sep 21, 2020)

My recruiters submitted the packet to request the needed paperwork from the Navy so now it’s just a waiting game. PT wise I’m working hard to improve my weaknesses.
My most recent scores are:
5 mile: 35:00
2 mile: 12:04
100 push ups
95 sit ups
22 pull-ups.
My goals are to drop that run time by a few more minutes on both the 5 mile and 2 mile, but anyways I’m happy with the progress I’ve made.


----------



## Rahmik (Oct 8, 2020)

It’s been a very long time since I’ve posted an introduction, but after about a year and 4 months of dealing with MEPs, joining the Army and a LONG time at Pre RASP. I’m happy to say I’ve finally completed my goal. I am fully aware I haven’t done a single thing yet, and I hope to earn my place every day.

To any aspiring Rangers, as important as PT is (A LOT) the biggest thing was having the guts to stick it out when it starts to suck and staying injury free. I’ve seen absolute animals quit or break themselves and I’ve seen 5’2” 120 pound dudes absolutely crush it. Don’t worry about your age, height or weight. Older dudes, short guys, skinny guys all do well if they want to, just get after it and DO NOT QUIT.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 8, 2020)

Rahmik said:


> It’s been a very long time since I’ve posted an introduction, but after about a year and 4 months of dealing with MEPs, joining the Army and a LONG time at Pre RASP. I’m happy to say I’ve finally completed my goal. I am fully aware I haven’t done a single thing yet, and I hope to earn my place every day.
> 
> To any aspiring Rangers, as important as PT is (A LOT) the biggest thing was having the guts to stick it out when it starts to suck and staying injury free. I’ve seen absolute animals quit or break themselves and I’ve seen 5’2” 120 pound dudes absolutely crush it. Don’t worry about your age, height or weight. Older dudes, short guys, skinny guys all do well if they want to, just get after it and DO NOT QUIT.


Congrats. Off to airborne school or do you already have that done?


----------



## Rahmik (Oct 8, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Congrats. Off to airborne school or do you already have that done?


I got lucky and did it before I got to Pre RASP, some guys got a chance in Pre RASP because of COVID.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 8, 2020)

Rahmik said:


> I got lucky and did it before I got to Pre RASP, some guys got a chance in Pre RASP because of COVID.


Nice. You get your battalion yet?


----------



## Rahmik (Oct 8, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Nice. You get your battalion yet?


Yes I have, but haven’t in processed yet.


----------



## KOh1 (Oct 13, 2020)

8654Maine said:


> Motivating to read this thread.


Extremely!


----------



## KOh1 (Oct 13, 2020)

Tropicana98 said:


> Wrapped up week 7 today. Passed the final PT test we took on Monday and spent the rest of the week blowing stuff up including some pretty cool non-standard charges. I find out my battalion on Wednesday and don the tan beret Friday.


I am incredibly inspired by your dedication, hoping to be there one day, too!

BUD/S, here we come, going to need to keep up with this thread more. Goldmine for constant motivation, love it. Awesome stuff.


----------



## KOh1 (Oct 13, 2020)

Tropicana98 said:


> I'm green now.  last SITREP in this thread I think its time to let the other guys in here report in. The words of advice I can give is simple DON'T FUCKING QUIT. Every selection has a worldwide and I can assure you no matter how much pain you're in that worldwide relief is never worth it. I say this because you will walk past buddies of yours still in the course that see it through to the end just about everyday. It doesn't matter if the end goal is a scroll, tab, both, trident, or anything else quitting what you started is never worth it. If you sign the dotted line to do it, then fucking do it. It's harder than you think but not so hard that you can't do it.


Awesome brother, great fucking advice. Fired up to hell right now.


----------



## EqualReaction (Oct 20, 2020)

I got back from meps today. They barely had any jobs available simply because I’m prior service. They actually didn’t even have even 11x, but I got lucky and an officer from my recruiting area pulled some strings to get me an 11x. I leave in November, and I’m going to volunteer for RASP in OSUT. I’ve been keeping in touch with the Liaison at Benning to ensure highest rate of success. 

Note to guys who are prior service: Don’t be shocked if you get up there and they only have like 3 job opportunities for you. I went up there today and they only had 19D, 12B and 13B. It’s extremely rare to get option 40s as prior service.  If it wasn’t for an officer at my recruiting station then I wouldn’t have even gotten 11x.  I’m not saying it’s going to be like this for everyone, but this COVID thing has really jammed everything up.


----------



## JacktheShortKid2001 (Oct 29, 2020)

About 2-3 months ago now I was diagnosed with an autoimmune disease called Hyperthyroidism, and have been put on medication. While my dosage has been steadily being reduced it is unclear if I will ever be removed from medication. The future is uncertain but I'm working on my degree and I'll leave it to the good Lord to guide me where to go next.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Oct 29, 2020)

Graduated from IDMT school last week and am now back at the home unit doing my initial training. Honestly glad to be back and doing real patient care. Now comes the hard part of not killing anyone and becoming a sponge.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 29, 2020)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Graduated from IDMT school last week and am now back at the home unit doing my initial training. Honestly glad to be back and doing real patient care. Now comes the hard part of not killing anyone and becoming a sponge.



IDMT? I've seen it before. What does it stand for, if I may ask?


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Oct 29, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> IDMT? I've seen it before. What does it stand for, if I may ask?


Independent Duty Medical Technician. Allows an enlisted member to diagnose, prescribe medications, and develop plan of care for Active Duty patients. We also go through training to do Public Health, Bionenviromental and a lot of other smaller duties. The intent is for an IDMT to be the sole medical provider in austere environments that can set up medical assets as needed.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Oct 29, 2020)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Graduated from IDMT school last week and am now back at the home unit doing my initial training. Honestly glad to be back and doing real patient care. Now comes the hard part of not killing anyone and becoming a sponge.


Congratulations


----------



## Kthom111 (Oct 30, 2020)

It's been a long 4 months. Finally leaving for Paris Island on the 2nd of November on a 03XX. Will be volunteering for Recon at the split.

Semper Fi


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 30, 2020)

Kthom111 said:


> It's been a long 4 months. Finally leaving for Paris Island on the 2nd of November on a 03XX. Will be volunteering for Recon at the split.
> 
> Semper Fi



Remember to embrace the suck. We'll see you on the other side!


----------



## Grunt (Oct 30, 2020)

Kthom111 said:


> It's been a long 4 months. Finally leaving for Paris Island on the 2nd of November on a 03XX. Will be volunteering for Recon at the split.
> 
> Semper Fi


Excel in everything you can and never quit. Enjoy the ride....


----------



## Junglefalls (Nov 2, 2020)

I'll be shipping to Benning in January as an 18X. Long way to go, but it feels good to finally have a start date. Thanks again to everybody who has contributed to this site, and good luck to all on your own paths. Let's go!


----------



## EqualReaction (Nov 19, 2020)

Junglefalls said:


> I'll be shipping to Benning in January as an 18X. Long way to go, but it feels good to finally have a start date. Thanks again to everybody who has contributed to this site, and good luck to all on your own paths. Let's go!


My ship date got pushed to January! Perhaps we’ll see each other in OSUT. Look forward to doing so if we are in the same OSUT class.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Looks like you will have a 3rd at OSUT. My son just took his oath an hour ago. I’ll kick him in the dick when he gets in the door to sign up for his account here.


----------



## Swanky (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey fellas. I haven’t had an account on this forum for long, but I’ve been lurking and reading threads here for years. I always distinctly enjoyed this thread, and now I have the honor of contributing to it. Last week I began the recruiting process, and in a matter of a couple days was able to reserve an 18x contract, which I quickly made my way to MEPS to sign. I ship in January. Thanks to those who contribute to and maintain this place. You’ve had a significant impact on me.


----------



## Crimson (Dec 4, 2020)

So TACP brought me here in 2017 yet life took me elsewhere.

I received my Conditional Release late Summer of 2017 to go AF TACP. Early in the process I discovered that I had two complete tears and one partial tear in my ankle (Airborne!). I told the Battlefield Airmen recruiter thank you for his time, and began making plans to get better. My DD 368 expired and I extended with my unit so that I could receive medical care and then get out. Ironically, through the grapevine of my unit, I heard from an old squad leader turned MI guy that an EMIBn was looking for 11B's with the right ST scores to reclass to 35L. I knew nothing about MI but did my usual bit of intensive research and was sold. March of 2018 I had ankle surgery and by mid May I had my first interview with a CI Special Agent. After two more interviews, with two separate Agents, I was accepted to the unit in September 2018 (FAR from the end of the process).

After a second ankle surgery, and an unforgiving reclass process, I graduated CISAC this year and am currently on my first deployment as CI. I am looking forward to the opportunity that I have to complete my probationary time while downrange.

As for the future, I will be looking into joining the MICO with 19th SF whenever I get back to the States.

Good luck to everyone and their efforts to get to where they want to be. Never quit.

ATW,

Crimson


----------



## CupCake (Dec 18, 2020)

I finished up a 10 week workup I made, it was a combination of the TrainHeroic app A&S candidates receive now plus some of the older PT plans the Marine Corps has put out, notably the 10 week BRC prep guide and a few things I added myself. Im doing a 6 mile run for time Monday, but have smashed some other goals i had in the mean time:

-8 mile ruck before: 45# dry, 8 lb sledgehammer @ 1:55:28
-8 mile ruck after: 50# dry, 12 lb sledgehammer @ 1:44:55

-1000m breast stroke in cammies 29:37
-2k fin in cammies, holding a kickboard to simulate a waterproofed pack: 38:53
-10x 800m interval run, 400m easy between all under 3:18

I need to time my 1500m freestyle slick, 6 mile run, and 12 mile ruck but so far I've hit each and every goal I wanted to, and for the next few weeks stick with 2 runs, 2 rucks, 2 swims, 1 fin, and 3 full-body calisthenics sessions to continue to improve before I check in to A&S a second time.


----------



## HumbleTradesmen (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello everyone!


This is my first progress post for Navy EOD. These are my current stats; any constructive criticism is welcome. Usually, I do two runs a week and every day at least one swim with two days reserved for a double swim at the YMCA. 

1.5 mile: 10:00

500yrd swim: 11:06

Push-ups: 47

Sit-ups: 60

Pull-ups: 7


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 20, 2020)

HumbleTradesmen said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> This is my first progress post for Navy EOD. These are my current stats; any constructive criticism is welcome. Usually, I do two runs a week and every day at least one swim with two days reserved for a double swim at the YMCA.
> ...



Are you in the pipeline or looking to join?


----------



## HumbleTradesmen (Dec 20, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Are you in the pipeline or looking to join?


Trying to join, Hoping to Get the contract after I retake the ASVAB


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Off to Benning. The kid shipped out this morning. It will be interesting to see how it shakes out for him trying to grab a RASP slot in infantry OSUT. I know that is his dream. Army has also been offering sniper school slots due to COVID delays, and it has been working out well pulling straight from OSUT.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Got the call last night that OSUT has begun as of this morning for our members who shipped 2 weeks ago. Should be 3 or possibly 4 if they stayed Covid free during reception.

I’m sorry LeadSlinger27 didn’t get his intro done in time. We had 2 family members pass, his prep work, and my Army workload just kept our full attention.


----------



## Swanky (Jan 18, 2021)

I ship out to Benning this week. I’ll let you guys know how it goes, and perhaps I’ll be able to speak on the current environment in training/effects of the pandemic.


----------



## EqualReaction (Jan 25, 2021)

Hey y’all, I just got out of 30th AG two 10 days ago and got picked up by my drill sergeants. A week into red phase most of my company went down with COVID. I am currently quarantined, and because of that I have my phone. 30th AG was hell. It was probably the most unorganized and inefficient places I’ve ever seen. It was way worse than P-days in the Navy. I ran into people who got stuck at 30th for months over something as stupid as a minor paperwork mess up. I don’t ever want to see 30th AG again. The first 72 hours of basic were honestly easy. There really isn’t a shark attack, but it’s a thing called the first 100 yards. If you find that difficult then you probably picked the wrong profession. All I can say is that the concepts between Army basic and Navy boot camp are very similar. I’ll update you guys when I get out of the basic portion and volunteer for RASP.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 25, 2021)

EqualReaction said:


> Hey y’all, I just got out of 30th AG two 10 days ago and got picked up by my drill sergeants. A week into red phase most of my company went down with COVID. I am currently quarantined, and because of that I have my phone. 30th AG was hell. It was probably the most unorganized and inefficient places I’ve ever seen. It was way worse than P-days in the Navy. I ran into people who got stuck at 30th for months over something as stupid as a minor paperwork mess up. I don’t ever want to see 30th AG again. The first 72 hours of basic were honestly easy. There really isn’t a shark attack, but it’s a thing called the first 100 yards. If you find that difficult then you probably picked the wrong profession. All I can say is that the concepts between Army basic and Navy boot camp are very similar. I’ll update you guys when I get out of the basic portion and volunteer for RASP.



Thanks for sharing, especially the similarities between army basic and navy boot (which was really quite easy).  Best of luck!


----------



## EqualReaction (Feb 26, 2022)

Hey guys/gals, I figured I’d give y’all an update since it’s been awhile. I graduated infantry OSUT, and subsequently went on to graduate RASP. RASP is an ass kicker, but it is so worth it. I would like to thank everyone who helped me along before I shipped. That being said, RASP just gets you the ticket to the dance. Now it’s time for the dance.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 26, 2022)

EqualReaction said:


> Hey guys/gals, I figured I’d give y’all an update since it’s been awhile. I graduated infantry OSUT, and subsequently went on to graduate RASP. RASP is an ass kicker, but it is so worth it. I would like to thank everyone who helped me along before I shipped. That being said, RASP just gets you the ticket to the dance. Now it’s time for the dance.


Dude!  Congrats, thanks for the update!


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 26, 2022)

EqualReaction said:


> Hey guys/gals, I figured I’d give y’all an update since it’s been awhile. I graduated infantry OSUT, and subsequently went on to graduate RASP. RASP is an ass kicker, but it is so worth it. I would like to thank everyone who helped me along before I shipped. That being said, RASP just gets you the ticket to the dance. Now it’s time for the dance.



Glad to see a success story.

Well done!


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Mar 2, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 2, 2022)

Would be great if all those that were on a progressive route 2 years ago would now tell us how they are doing. See how many would become Green Tab's here. Many should have made it through the pipeline by now or close to it.


----------



## Archangel27 (Mar 5, 2022)

Unfortunately I still have some time to go @LimaPanther .  Gotta wait a good while before my opportunity comes up and before I will be eligible to try out for the Deputy RJAG position.


----------



## Viper1 (May 19, 2022)

LimaPanther said:


> Would be great if all those that were on a progressive route 2 years ago would now tell us how they are doing. See how many would become Green Tab's here. Many should have made it through the pipeline by now or close to it.


Agreed! What’s the word from the various pipelines? 

Never forget: it is worth it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 23, 2022)

MikeDelta said:


> My Godson passed his USMC Recon selection.


You’re super proud of him, but do you have his okay to post his name here?
PERSEC aside, this could go sideways for him multiple ways.

If I were still on staff I would delete the photo without thinking twice about it.


----------



## MikeDelta (May 23, 2022)

Deleted…but yes, very proud of him.


----------



## MoProblems (Sep 24, 2022)

wvmo said:


> Attended TACP Officer A&S this week down at Bullis. Picked up rhabdo and got med dropped. Planning to either reapply for next one or going enlisted AFSPECWAR route. Other than that it was a great time.


To echo others, it’s good to see this site live again. 
Update: 
-went enlisted AFSW (Aug 2020)
-shred out to TACP (March 2021)
-washed out of the apprentice course (Aug 2021)
-currently a radar troop 

When presented the “well are you gonna go back or what” question, answer is not at this time. Looking into alphabet soup agency careers as of now. Then again I still have at least 4 years on the hook so we will see. 

Undoubtedly my quest for the next will have me asking questions here; I’ll try to keep them as coherent as possible.


----------

